# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  ζητω δουλεια ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος

## thespyros

ΑΠΟ θεσσαλονικη ζητω δουλεια ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος.εαν μπορει καποιος συναδελφος να βοηθησει

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

και γω φιλε το ιδιο εδω και εναμισι χρονο, μονο που εγω ειμαι ηρακλειο..!! ειναι πλεον τραγικα τα πραγματα!! :Sad:  μακαρι να βρεθει κατι..

----------


## thespyros

δυσκολα δεν βλεπω φως

----------


## ceidas

Βιογραφικό υπάρχει?

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

σε ποιον αναφερεσαι φιλε?

----------


## thespyros

Βρήκα τελικά εργασία νε παροχής υπηρεσιών  δεν ξέρω αν έκανα καλα αλλά απέναντι στην ανεργία κατι είναι και αυτο..ξέρει κανείς αν θελει τηβ άδεια για να κάνω έναρξη τεβε? ?

----------


## SRF

Συγγνώμη... αν γίνομαι αδιάκριτος αλλά μετά από 1+ έτος ΤΩΡΑ βρήκες κάτι... έστω & με ΤΠΥ?

----------


## aris285

> Συγγνώμη... αν γίνομαι αδιάκριτος αλλά μετά από 1+ έτος ΤΩΡΑ βρήκες κάτι... έστω & με ΤΠΥ?



Που ειναι το περιεργο.

----------


## SRF

> Που ειναι το περιεργο.



Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα το περίεργο, ή μάλλον εντυπωσιακό? Αυτό είναι όντως περίεργο!!! 

Και δεν ρώτησα κακοπροαίρετα... Αλλά γιατί αν μετά από 1+ έτος βγάλει ΤΠΥ για να δουλέψει είναι πολύ τραγικότερα από ότι έστω δείχνουν να είναι τα πράγματα!!!

----------

Dragonborn (12-10-13)

----------


## aris285

Δεν το ειδα κακοπροαιρετα το μυνημα σου.
Οντως η κατασταση πραγματικα ειναι χειρωτερη απ' οτι φαινετε. 
Ευχωμαι ο φιλος μας να τα βγαλει περα και να να του πανε ολλα καλα.

----------


## elektronio

SRF
Η κατάσταση είναι πολύ πιο τραγική από ότι πιστεύεις, υπάρχουν άνεργοι για περισσότερα από 2-3 χρόνια που σχεδόν έχουν απελπιστεί και έχουν σταματήσει να ψάχνουν για δουλειά αφού φαίνεται αδύνατον να βρεθεί. Η εργασία που βρίσκουν (όσοι άνεργοι μπορέσουν να βρουν) συνήθως είναι 500 ευρώ και κάτω δηλαδή ποσό που με τις σημερινές συνθήκες "δεν βγαίνεις" αλλά μπορστά στο τίποτε είναι καλύτερα και επίσης συνήθως χωρίς ασφάλιση που σημαίνει χωρίς ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη.

----------


## katmadas

Πως γινεται να μην εχεις δουλεια και να βαρεθεις να ψαχνεις?

----------


## elektronio

> Πως γινεται να μην εχεις δουλεια και να βαρεθεις να ψαχνεις?



Δεν ανέφερα οτι βαρέθηκαν, έγραψα οτι απελπίστηκαν και σταμάτησαν να ψάχνουν.

Πως γίνεται να αυτοκτονούν άτομα που χάνουν τη δουλεια τους; Εξηγείται με μιά λέξη Απελπισία!. Όταν είσαι ναυαγός και παλεύεις με τα κύματα, παλεύεις παλεύεις παλεύεις και κάποια στιγμή απελπίζεσαι γιατι τα κύματα είναι ατελείωτα και αφήνεσαι χωρίς να σε ενδιαφέρει τι θα συμβεί...

----------


## john_b

Και γω που νόμιζα ότι ηλεκτρολόγοι και υδραυλικοί δεν θα πεινάσουν ποτέ...

Πάντως, υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που δεν έχει δουλειά γιατί ψάχνει μόνο στην ειδικότητα του και με συγκεκριμένο μισθό.
Πρόσφατα, αν και ποτέ δεν μεσολαβώ γιατί συνήθως με εκθέτουν, μεσολάβησα για να βρει δουλειά ένας φίλος οδηγός. Δεν πήγε γιατί θα έπαιρνε 750 ευρώ τον μήνα και αφού θα είχε 200 ευρώ βενζίνες πήγαινε - έλα στην δουλειά, δεν θα έβγαινε και έτσι απέριψε την δουλειά. Είναι ή δεν είναι άξιος της μοίρας του;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Και γω που νόμιζα ότι ηλεκτρολόγοι και υδραυλικοί δεν θα πεινάσουν ποτέ...
> 
> Πάντως, υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που δεν έχει δουλειά γιατί ψάχνει μόνο στην ειδικότητα του και με συγκεκριμένο μισθό.
> Πρόσφατα, αν και ποτέ δεν μεσολαβώ γιατί συνήθως με εκθέτουν, μεσολάβησα για να βρει δουλειά ένας φίλος οδηγός. Δεν πήγε γιατί θα έπαιρνε 750 ευρώ τον μήνα και αφού θα είχε 200 ευρώ βενζίνες πήγαινε - έλα στην δουλειά, δεν θα έβγαινε και έτσι απέριψε την δουλειά. Είναι ή δεν είναι άξιος της μοίρας του;



Ε τότε ας πάει στην Μανωλάδα να μαζεύει φράουλες ... έχει και δωρεάν διαμονή

----------


## jomor

κατηγορούμε τον άνεργο που απερριψε την δουλειά (= δουλεία και όχι εργασία) λόγω μικρης αμοιβής αλλά κουβέντα για τον εργοδότη που προσφέρει ψιχουλα (συχνά εκμεταλλευόμενος την γενικότερη κατασταση και την ανάγκη του πεινασμένου).

----------


## SRF

Αν και είμαστε εκτός θέματος ερωτήσεως... που καλό είναι να απαντήσει και κάποιος στον φίλο μας που να ξέρει (εγώ ηλεκτρονικός γαρ, δεν γνωρίζω), το σχόλιο είχε να κάνει με το ότι ναι και εγώ θεωρώ ότι ένας ηλεκτρολογος όσο να είναι, πιό εύκολα θα έχει δυαντότητα εργασίας - μεροκάματου, και ως "ελεύθερος σκοπευτής" έστω! Δηλαδή θα έπρεπε να έχει βρει τι θα έκανε ένα + έτος... έστω και δοκιμάζοντας να έχει προσωπικό μπλοκάκι παροχής ήδη εδώ και καιρό! Από την άλλη, σαφέσταατα είναι ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟΤΑΤΑ τα πράγματα, και για τους ηλεκτρονικούς είναι δις τραγικότερα των ηλεκτρολόγων αφού εμείς ΔΕΝ έχουμε καν δικαιώματα με αναγκαία υπογραφή μας έναντι κάποιου, βλ. ΔΕΗ, ΟΤΕ, ή ότι άλλο! Οι ηλεκτρολόγοι έστω μια αλλαγή πίνακα - εσωτερικής εγκαταστάσεως και τσουπ, υπογραφή για ΔΕΗ! Πιό ευρέως αναγκαίοι!  :Wink:  Αν λοιπόν ούτε αυτό δεν βρίσκουν να κάνουν και επί τόσο καιρό... είναι παντελώς άνεργοι... αυτό εμένα θα με προβληματίζει σημαντικά πλέον!

----------


## Dragonborn

Και ο εργοδότης στριμωγμένος από παντού είναι. 

Δυστυχώς έχουμε κουλτούρα και παραγωγικές δομές Αιγύπτου (αν όχι Μπαγκλαντές) με μισθολογικό κόστος Γερμανίας (μεικτά βέβαια, όχι καθαρά).

----------


## ggr

Οτι και να πουμε παιδια, τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ δυσκολα για ολους, ειτε εργαζομενους ειτε ανεργους. Μακαρι να ξεφυγουμε καποια στιγμη απο αυτη την κατασταση γιατι οπως παει το πραγμα φαινεται οτι δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει πατος...

----------


## SRF

> Και γω που νόμιζα ότι ηλεκτρολόγοι και υδραυλικοί δεν θα πεινάσουν ποτέ...
> 
> Πάντως, υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που δεν έχει δουλειά γιατί ψάχνει μόνο στην ειδικότητα του και με συγκεκριμένο μισθό.
> Πρόσφατα, αν και ποτέ δεν μεσολαβώ γιατί συνήθως με εκθέτουν, μεσολάβησα για να βρει δουλειά ένας φίλος οδηγός. Δεν πήγε γιατί θα έπαιρνε *750 ευρώ τον μήνα* και αφού θα είχε *200 ευρώ βενζίνες πήγαινε - έλα στην δουλειά*, δεν θα έβγαινε και έτσι απέριψε την δουλειά. Είναι ή δεν είναι άξιος της μοίρας του;







> κατηγορούμε τον άνεργο που απερριψε την δουλειά (= δουλεία και όχι εργασία) λόγω μικρης αμοιβής αλλά κουβέντα για τον εργοδότη που προσφέρει ψιχουλα (συχνά εκμεταλλευόμενος την γενικότερη κατασταση και την ανάγκη του πεινασμένου).



Μήπως δεν πρόσεξες κάτι παραπάνω? του έδιναν 750 για ΟΔΗΓΟΣ!!! Και τα απέρριψε γιατί για να πάει στην δουλεία του (όπως ορθά αποκαλείς) χρειαζόταν 200 για καύσιμα! ΟΚ... 
Δηλαδή ΠΟΣΑ έπρεπε να του δώσουν? 1000? 1200? 1500? 2000? ή καμμιά 15000 ? κατ' εσέ? 
Ωπ... συγγνώμη, δεν πρόσεξα ότι είχε τελειώσει την ΥΠΕΡΣΥΜΠΑΝΤΙΚΟΑΝΩΤΑΤΗ ΑΚΑΔΗΜΙΑ οδηγών!!! Ναι σωστά! Αποφοίτησε με εξετάσεις μιά φορά... και εκπαίδευση ταχύρυθμη μηνός, άντε δύο! Α... και ας είχε έστω τελειώσει μόνο δημοτικό... άντε μην το υποτιμούμε τόσο, το υποχρεωτικό τριτάξιο γυμνάσιο αρκούσε! ΕΥΓΕ! Σαφώς και να πάρει παραπάνω από τον Γιατρό που όταν ο "περισπούδαστος" τρακάρει, αυτός τελικά θα του σώσει την ζωή του επειδή σπούδαζε ~ 10+ έτη! 
Α... και αν τα 200 για καύσιμα στο... turbo, του φαίνονταν πολλά... ας δοκίμαζε να αφήσει το αυτοκίνητο... και να παει με τς συγκοινωνίες!!! 

Δεν λέω ότι τα 750 είναι πολλά ή ικανά για να πεις πληρώνει καλά μιά δουλεία... αλλά ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΕΦΤΕΛΥΖΟΥΜΕ άπαντα πλέον! Ας πάει δίπλα στο σπίτι του λοιπόν για κουβαλητής σε σούπερ μαρκετ... με... 420 ΕΥΡΩ  το πολύ πλέον!!! 


Και αυτά δεν τα λέω έτσι! 
η σύζυγός μου εργάζεται... και για να πάει στην  εργασία της χρειάζετααι έξοδα κίνησης όντως ~200 Ευρώ το μήνα (140 αν πάει με ένα ΣΜΑΡΤ). Είναι σε ιατρικό αντικείμενο... και σπούδαζε μερικά έτη ανωτάτης σχολής, με μεταπυχιακά, μετεκπαιδεύσεις, και σεμινάρια και στο εξωτερικό! 
Καθαρά έπαιρνε μέχρι προ της 8μηνης ΑΠΛΗΡΩΣΙΑΣ του παρόντος, 970 ΕΥΡΩ! 
Και όμως ΕΚΤΙΜΑΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ!!! Και ας οδηγός στην ίδια επιχείρηση παίρνει... 1300!!! Αλλά το παιδί του... η σύζυγός μου το παρακολουθεί χρόνια τώρα!!! 

Εγώ θα έλεγα... βάλτε νερό στο κρασί σας!!! Επαναξιολογήστε τις αξίες, βάση λογικής, και όχι βάση του θέλω, ή του δήθεν, πχ "ποδοσφαιριστής"! 

σαφώς το να δουλεύεις και να μην ζεις είναι χειρότερο από το να μην δουλεύεις και να μην ζεις, γιατί με το δεύτερο θα ζήσεις πιό πολύ αφού θα είσαι τουλάχιστον ξεκούραστος!  Αλλά από αυτό. μέχρι του άκρου να μην ξέρουμε και τι είμαστε οι ίδιοι, υπάρχει τεράστιο διάστημα! Ποτέ ως ηλεκτρονικός πχ δεν ζήτησα τον μισθό ενός πυρινικού φυσικού.... αλλά πάντα ισχυριζόμουν ότι θα έπρεπε αμφότεροι να λαμβάνουμε πιό πολλά από έναν... ποδοσφαιριστή!!!

----------


## SRF

> Οτι και να πουμε παιδια, τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ δυσκολα για ολους, ειτε εργαζομενους ειτε ανεργους. Μακαρι να ξεφυγουμε καποια στιγμη απο αυτη την κατασταση γιατι οπως παει το πραγμα φαινεται οτι* δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει πατος*...



Το μόνο δεδομένα ΑΛΗΘΕΣ!

----------


## picdev

750ε για οδηγός είναι σχετικά καλά, γιατί δεν έχεις καμιά σοβαρή ευθύνη ,
εδώ ακόμα  και να εχεις ειδικευμένες  γνώσεις θα σου δώσουν 500-600ε , μαύρα, χωρίς να σου πληρώνουν υπερωρίες ,
και έχουν και απαιτήσεις απο πάνω, να κάνεις τα πάντα όλα και να μαθαίνεις τα πάντα όλα. 
Δηλαδή άμα είναι να παίρνω  500-600ε, δεν πάω στη μανολάδα να μαζεύω φράουλες ,
και οι πακιστανοί τα ίδια παίρνουν , χωρίς να έχουν τελειώσει το σχολείο , χωρίς να χρειάζεται να διαβάζουν και να βγάζουν τα μάτια τους .
Πάνε γνωστοί στο εξωτερικό, με ένα πτυχίο μόνο, χωρίς να έχουν μεγάλη εμπειρία και ο μισθός τους αρχίζει απο τα 2500ε!
φυσικά μιλάω για δουλειά πάνω στους τομείς των νέων τεχνολογιών.
Εγώ κατάλαβα , ότι μας έχουν ανάγκη , δύσκολα βρίσκουν αυτόν που τους κάνει τη δουλειά τους, και πρέπει να ζητάμε καλά λεφτά, αλλιώς BB. Εμείς τους μάθαμε έτσι!

και τα γκαρσόνια στη καφετέρια παίρνουν περισσότερα! τέτοια ανωμαλία μόνο στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει

----------


## picdev

οποιος σκέφτεται να φύγει στο εξωτερικό, ας μην κοιτάει μονο στη β.ευρώπη, ας κοιτάξει και στην ανατολική!
λόγω μιας συνεργασίας στη δουλειά διαπίστωσα ότι οι άνθρωποι εκεί είναι δεκαετίες πίσω, χωρίς να έχουν μεγάλη ιδέα ή να κόβει πολύ το μυαλό τους. 
Ακόμα και εκεί οι τεχνικοί-μηχανικοί παίρνουν 1000-1500ε και ας μην έχουν ιδέα, αρκεί να έχουν το χαρτί!
αν ξέρεις και όλας γίνεσαι διευθυντής

----------


## john_b

Προσωπικά παιδιά, έπαιρνα 1350 ευρώ με 20 χρονάκια προυπηρεσία και με τις μειώσεις παίρνω πλέον 780 ευρώ (ελεύθερος χωρίς παιδιά). Να τα βροντίξω δηλαδή κάτω και να γίνω φιλόσοφος;

----------


## sotron1

1000 ευρώ μαύρα, να τα πάρω; για μόνιμη εργασία, οκτάωρο.

Κάποτε ήταν 2000 ευρώ. Όχι μαύρα.

----------


## μποζονιο

αν ειναι ΟΝΤΩΣ οκταωρο..

----------


## sotron1

Φίλε μου σε πληροφορώ ότι σίγουρα μάλλον δεν είναι οκτάωρο μπορεί νάνε και 10, 11 ώρες καθώς επίσης και Σάββατα. Δεν ρωτάω και δεν διαπραγματεύομαι, απλώς δέχομαι ή φεύγω.

----------


## john_b

Εσύ πριν είπες οχτάωρο.
Αν σου φερθεί φούστικα κοπάνα του μια καταγγελία και σκίστον.
Έτσι όπως έχουν εξελιχθεί τα πράγματα είναι: *ή ταν ή πουτάν*.

----------


## SRF

Black? Δηλαδή ο τσάμπας ζει... και είναι ο μελλοντικός εργοδότης σου? 
πες του τουλάχιστον 1250 και ΟΚ αφού ούτε δώρα. ούτε με ΙΚΑ και δικές του εισφορές θα έχει... ούτε και άλλα! 
Από την άλλη... γιατί εγώ είμαι κάθετα αντίθετος με κάθε μορφή "μαύρης" εργασίας? Α... μάλλον γιατί τελικά... αυτό γυρνάει μπουμπερανκ, και προς τους δύο!!!  :Wink:

----------


## SRF

> Φίλε μου σε πληροφορώ ότι σίγουρα μάλλον δεν είναι οκτάωρο μπορεί νάνε και 10, 11 ώρες καθώς επίσης και Σάββατα. Δεν ρωτάω και δεν διαπραγματεύομαι, απλώς δέχομαι ή φεύγω.



Αν δεν έχεις τίποτα άλλο... "δέξου" μέχρι να ΦΥΓΕΙΣ!

----------


## sotron1

> Εσύ πριν είπες οχτάωρο.
> Αν σου φερθεί φούστικα κοπάνα του μια καταγγελία και σκίστον.
> Έτσι όπως έχουν εξελιχθεί τα πράγματα είναι: *ή ταν ή πουτάν*.



Έτσι λέει, οχτάωρο.

Καταγγελία δεν γίνεται, γιατί θα πει ποιος είναι ο κύριος ; Και θα πρέπει να βρω συναδέλφους έτοιμους να βγουν και να έλθουν σαν μάρτυρες. Τρελοί είναι να βρεθούν και αυτοί, τώρα χωρίς δουλειά και να τρέχουν σε δικαστήρια.

----------


## sotron1

Η τα παίρνεις ή φεύγεις. Θα βρω άλλον που έχει μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη, έστω και με λιγότερες γνώσεις, είναι η σκέψη τους.

----------


## jomor

> Μήπως δεν πρόσεξες κάτι παραπάνω? του έδιναν 750 για ΟΔΗΓΟΣ!!! Και τα απέρριψε γιατί για να πάει στην δουλεία του (όπως ορθά αποκαλείς) χρειαζόταν 200 για καύσιμα! ΟΚ... 
> Δηλαδή ΠΟΣΑ έπρεπε να του δώσουν? 1000? 1200? 1500? 2000? ή καμμιά 15000 ? κατ' εσέ?



θα σου πω την γνώμη μου. ο μισθός κατ εμέ δεν πρέπει να καθορίζεται με βάση τα τυπικά προσόντα, αλλά με τον βαθμό απόδοσης. το χιλάρικο θα το θεωρούσα αξιοπρεπή μισθό για εναν οδηγό που είναι συνεπής και δεν προκαλεί ατυχήματα. Στον Δήμο Γαλατσίου υπάρχει οδηγός απορριματοφόρου που μας χτύπησε το αυτοκίνητο 2 φορές. Δεν χώραγε ο κύριος και πέρασε με τον τσαμπουκά αντί να κορναρει. Από την ασφαλιστική μας είπαν οτι ο συγκεκριμένος είχε 50τόσες δηλώσεις μέσα στον χρόνο. Οπου δεν χωράει, περνάει επίτηδες. Και παραμένει στην θέση του, παιρνοντας ενα σωρο επιδόματα που ο φίλος με τα 750ε σιγουρα δεν θα έπαιρνε. Να μείνει άνεργος λοιπόν ο π0υστ#ς γιατί είναι άχρηστος, αντιεπαγγελματίας και καθήκι και να δώσει τον μισθό του σε άλλους που αγαπούν το επάγγελμά τους. Πού θελω να καταλήξω: δεν μπορει όλοι οι οδηγοί να παιρνουν  800ε ή 1500ε. Ο ικανός πρέπει να παιρνει περισσότερα από τον ανίκανο. Το ίδιο ισχύει για όλα τα επαγγέλματα. Το πώς μπορει να γίνει αυτό στην πράξη είναι μεγάλη συζήτηση, αλλά πιστεύω ότι είναι ένας δικαιος στόχος. Κάτω τα λαμόγια και οι άχρηστοι, πάνω οι ικανοί, οι γάτοι, οι εργατικοί.

Συμφωνώ ότι ένας γιατρός πρεπει να παίρνει παραπάνω από έναν οδηγό. Και ο πιλότος του αεροπλάνου επίσης. Αλλα από την άλλη μεριά, πρέπει να υπάρχουν και κάποια κάτω όρια αξιοπρέπειας. Δεν μπορεί ένας εργαζόμενος να ζει με 560 ευρώ κι ας είναι του δημοτικού. Ο καθένας θα πρέπει να μπορεί να πληρώνει τις υποχρεώσεις του, να μπορεί να προσφέρει στο παιδί του τροφή, στέγη και περίθαλψη. Ο καθένας που είναι συνεπής στην εργασία του. 





> Ωπ... συγγνώμη, δεν πρόσεξα ότι είχε τελειώσει την ΥΠΕΡΣΥΜΠΑΝΤΙΚΟΑΝΩΤΑΤΗ ΑΚΑΔΗΜΙΑ οδηγών!!! Ναι σωστά! Αποφοίτησε με εξετάσεις μιά φορά... και εκπαίδευση ταχύρυθμη μηνός, άντε δύο! Α... και ας είχε έστω τελειώσει μόνο δημοτικό... άντε μην το υποτιμούμε τόσο, το υποχρεωτικό τριτάξιο γυμνάσιο αρκούσε! ΕΥΓΕ! Σαφώς και να πάρει παραπάνω από τον Γιατρό που όταν ο "περισπούδαστος" τρακάρει, αυτός τελικά θα του σώσει την ζωή του επειδή σπούδαζε ~ 10+ έτη!



κι εγώ εχω περάσει από ένα πολυτεχνείο και εχω να πω το εξής: είχα συναδέλφους με περγαμηνές στο βιογραφικό τους που όμως στην πράξη ήταν ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟΙ. Το ότι κάποιος έχει σπουδάσει, αυτό δεν τον κάνει αυτομάτως και ικανό. Αρα σπουδές = καλός μισθός δεν με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνο.





> Και αυτά δεν τα λέω έτσι! 
> η σύζυγός μου εργάζεται... και για να πάει στην  εργασία της χρειάζετααι έξοδα κίνησης όντως ~200 Ευρώ το μήνα (140 αν πάει με ένα ΣΜΑΡΤ). Είναι σε ιατρικό αντικείμενο... και σπούδαζε μερικά έτη ανωτάτης σχολής, με μεταπυχιακά, μετεκπαιδεύσεις, και σεμινάρια και στο εξωτερικό! 
> Καθαρά έπαιρνε μέχρι προ της 8μηνης ΑΠΛΗΡΩΣΙΑΣ του παρόντος, 970 ΕΥΡΩ! 
> Και όμως ΕΚΤΙΜΑΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ!!! Και ας οδηγός στην ίδια επιχείρηση παίρνει... 1300!!! Αλλά το παιδί του... η σύζυγός μου το παρακολουθεί χρόνια τώρα!!!



Και η δική μου εργαζόταν μέχρι την περασμένη εβδομάδα, απόφοιτος ΑΕΙ, σε τεχνική εταιρία με ένα χιλιάρικο. Εκμεταλλευόμενοι λοιπόν την κατάσταση τον τελευταίο χρόνο προχωρούν σε απολύσεις και εβδομάδες μετά τους προτείνουν μαύρη εργασία με 300-400 ευρώ, ιδίως σε αυτούς που ξέρουν ότι υπάρχει και δεύτερος άνεργος στην οικογένεια. Την στιγμή που έρχονται χρήματα στην εταιρία αλλά αντι για τους μισθούς των υπαλλήλων πάνε στο παντελόνι. Καταγγελία? ποιός, αυτός που ενώ παιρνει επίδομα ανεργίας το συμπληρώνει δουλεύοντας? Με την μεθοδο αυτή δεν μιλάει κανένας, γιατι έχει ανάγκη. 





> Εγώ θα έλεγα... βάλτε νερό στο κρασί σας!!! Επαναξιολογήστε τις αξίες, βάση λογικής, και όχι βάση του θέλω, ή του δήθεν, πχ "ποδοσφαιριστής"!



To νερό να το βάλουν πρώτα τα λαμόγια, και μετά να το βαζουμε και μεις ευχαρίστως. Σόρρυ που σου κάνω πολλαπλά quotes, μην εκληφθεί ως προσωπική αντιπαράθεση, αφορμή παίρνω από τα λόγια σου για να συνεχίσω την κουβέντα. Στο ίδιο καζάνι βράζουμε όλοι, η διαφορά ειναι ότι κάποιους η κριση τους χτύπησε νωρίτερα, αλλους λιγο αργότερα. Ειναι λάθος για μένα να θεωρούμε τους εαυτους μας υπευθυνους γιατι πήραμε turbo ή μεγάλη τηλεόραση. Σαφώς και πρεπει ο καθένας να ξοδεύει χωρίς να ξεπερνάει τις δυνατότητές του, οι μικρές υπερβολές του καθενός μας όμως δεν είναι τίποτα μπροστά στην κακοδιαχείριση, την κατασπατάληση του δημοσίου χρήματος, την στυγνή εκμετάλλευση και δουλοποίηση των εργαζομένων και την εθνική προδοσία που βιώνουμε. Να κόψουν τις μ@λ@κ1ες αυτοί πρώτοι λοιπόν, αυτοί που δημιουργησαν την κατάσταση κάτω από την μύτη και ανοχή μας, και μετά συζητάμε και για τις δικές μας υπερβολές. Το να αποδεχόμαστε τα 750 ευρώ ως μισθό "τιμωρίας" για μας ή τον συνάνθρωπό μας, είναι η επιτυχία αυτών που μας οδήγησαν στην κατάσταση αυτή.

PS: για τους ποδοσφαιριστές,τραγουδιστές κτλ συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

----------


## mtzag

> και γω φιλε το ιδιο εδω και εναμισι χρονο, μονο που εγω ειμαι ηρακλειο..!! ειναι πλεον τραγικα τα πραγματα!! μακαρι να βρεθει κατι..



Ενας συγγενης μου πληρωσε ενα ηλεκτρολογο 500 ευρω για 2 ωρες για να του κανει κατι συνδεσεις σε μηχανηματα ισχυος τον εκλεψε κανονικα... στο ηρακλειο αυτα.
Φυσικα δεν προκειτε να τον ξαναφωναξει το συγκεκριμενο...
Εσυ που εισαι ανεργος λογικα θα ερχεσαι με ποιο λιγα ας πουμε 100 - 150 (ειναι καλο μεροκαματο για 2 ωρες + 1 ωρα δρομος) το θεμα ομως ειναι ξερεις να κανεις τη δουλεια ?
ή αλλος τον κοπανισε γιατι ειναι μονοπωλειο επειδη οι αλλοι ειναι ασχετοι και δεν ξερουνε να κανουνε τη δουλεια ?

Ο συγκεκριμενος ηλεκτρολογος στερησε την δουλεια και απο αλλους ηλεκτρολογους γιατι περναει το μυνημα οτι κοπανιζουνε οπου βρουνε οι ηλεκτρολογοι γενικα...

----------


## JOUN

Απο απλη περιεργεια τι μηχανηματα ισχυος ηταν αυτα που δεν ηξερε να τα συνδεσει κανενας αλλος;

----------


## klik

Τα 500 ευρω είναι σχετικά, ειδικά αν περιλαμβάνουν υλικά ή απόδειξη (ΦΠΑ, φόρο ΠΥ,ΤΕΒΕ κλπ), συνδεσμολογία νέου πίνακα κλπ.
Το 2 ώρες από μόνο του δεν μου λέει τίποτα, μπορεί να είναι "σπασμένο τηλέφωνο", εκτός αν το είδες από μόνος σου.

----------


## lepouras

όπως και τή προεργασία, συνεννόηση, ψάξιμο κλπ έχει κάνει πριν πάει να φάει αυτές τις 2 ώρες. οπότε χωρίς ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα δεν μπορούμε να πάρουμε θέση. γιατί αν πήγε και σύνδεσε δυο καλώδια και πήρε 500 δεν φταίει αυτός που τα ζήτησε αλλά αυτός που τα έδωσε. δεν έβρισκε άλλον  να του τα συνδέσει? δεν είχανε κάνει πριν συνεννόηση? δεν συζητήσανε το συνολικό κόστος που θα στοίχιζε το εγχείρημα? έτσι στο ντούκου?

----------


## mtzag

Δεν ξερω αμα ηξερε να τα συνδεσει αλλος ερωτηση κανω ... το σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν εβαλε υλικα δικα του και οτι εφαγε 2 ωρες να κανει την δουλεια. (μηχανημα κοπης 30 ιππων συνδεσε)
Ετσι ντουκου εγινε γιατι περιμενε να δωσει στην χειροτερη 100-200 ευρω (λογω 20+20 λεπτων διαδρομης οχι εργασιας) οχι 500 τελικα του τα εδωσε αλλα ειτανε και η τελευταια φορα που πηγε εκει.
Επισης ο πατερας μου φωναξε ενα ηλεκτρολογο (χωρις να το ξερω) να του συνδεσει ενα φωτιστικο (1 λαμπα) στην τουαλετα και του πηρε 60 ευρω χωρις αποδειξη για 10 λεπτα δουλεια
ουτε αυτος θα ξαναερθει.
Μια αλλη φορα υποψιασμενος ο πατερας μου ρωτησε ποσο θελει ο ηλεκτρολογος να του περασει καπου 15 μετρα utp ακουσε τα 200 και του ειπε οτι δεν το βαζει και το εβαλα εγω σε μιση ωρα.

Αυτα ειναι καθημερινο φαινομενο και οσοι θελουνε να φερουνε ηλεκτρολογο πολυ απλα δεν τον φερνουνε γιατι εχουνε υποψιαστει οτι ειναι κλεφτες γενικα
ετσι απο 3-4 ατομα βγαζουνε το μηνιατικο τους.Αυτα συμβαινουνε στην επαρχια στην αθηνα τωρα που εχει ανταγωνισμο δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι ετσι.

----------


## lepouras

στην επαρχία παρατηρούνται τέτοια φαινόμενα μόνο όπου δεν υπάρχει μεγάλως ανταγωνισμός αλλά ολίγον μονοπωλιακές καταστάσεις. μου έτυχε στην Βυτίνα κάποτε ο ηλεκτρολόγος της περιοχής ΔΕΝ ήταν ηλεκτρολόγος :Confused1: . τουλάχιστον κάποιο παλικάρι τώρα που έφυγε από Αθήνα και πήγε εκεί κάνει χρυσές δουλειές με λογικές (από ότι έμαθα)τιμές :Thumbup1: .
για την Αθήνα άστα.  οι τιμές έχουν ξεφτιλιστεί αλλά και η ποιότητα. οπότε πήγαμε στο άλλο άκρο εδώ.

----------


## thespyros

Παιδιά Καλημέρα. Το μήνυμα μόνο που εχω  σας πω είναι πως  εφαγα πολυ ταλαιπωρία αυτο τον χρόνο..αλλά τελικά μου χαμόγελασε τύχη. Ο μισθός ειναι χαμηλος αλλα θα κανω υπομονή

----------


## john_b

Μπράβω Σπύρο, καλή αρχή και έχε τα μάτια σου ανοιχτά για καλύτερα, μην επαναπαυθείς.

----------


## thespyros

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## thespyros

Ξεκιναω 1 Νοεμβρίου με 1600 μικτα νε τπυ

----------


## bchris

Καλη αρχη.

----------


## kpetros

> Δεν ξερω αμα ηξερε να τα συνδεσει αλλος ερωτηση κανω ... το σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν εβαλε υλικα δικα του και οτι εφαγε 2 ωρες να κανει την δουλεια. (μηχανημα κοπης 30 ιππων συνδεσε)
> Ετσι ντουκου εγινε γιατι περιμενε να δωσει στην χειροτερη 100-200 ευρω (λογω 20+20 λεπτων διαδρομης οχι εργασιας) οχι 500 τελικα του τα εδωσε αλλα ειτανε και η τελευταια φορα που πηγε εκει.
> Επισης ο πατερας μου φωναξε ενα ηλεκτρολογο (χωρις να το ξερω) να του συνδεσει ενα φωτιστικο (1 λαμπα) στην τουαλετα και του πηρε 60 ευρω χωρις αποδειξη για 10 λεπτα δουλεια
> ουτε αυτος θα ξαναερθει.
> Μια αλλη φορα υποψιασμενος ο πατερας μου ρωτησε ποσο θελει ο ηλεκτρολογος να του περασει καπου 15 μετρα utp ακουσε τα 200 και του ειπε οτι δεν το βαζει και το εβαλα εγω σε μιση ωρα.
> 
> Αυτα ειναι καθημερινο φαινομενο και οσοι θελουνε να φερουνε ηλεκτρολογο πολυ απλα δεν τον φερνουνε γιατι εχουνε υποψιαστει οτι ειναι κλεφτες γενικα
> ετσι απο 3-4 ατομα βγαζουνε το μηνιατικο τους.Αυτα συμβαινουνε στην επαρχια στην αθηνα τωρα που εχει ανταγωνισμο δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι ετσι.





ειμαι ακομα φοιτητης , απο μικρος αλλαζω τα παντα μονος μου , και ειμαι απο αυτους που "ποιανουν τα χερια τους" (υποθετω μεχρι στιγμης) 
σκεφτομαι πως ενδεχομενος , θα ερθει η στιγμη που καποιος να με ρωτησει ποσα θελω για να του αλλαξω μια λαμπα η μια ασφαλεια στον πινακα . 
Δεν ξερω , αλλα προσωπικα θα ντρεπομουν να ζητησω το παραμικρο χρημα για κατι τοσο απλοικο 

Φαινετε πως αυτη η δουλεια ειναι πολυ παρεξιγημενη καθως δεν βλεπω καμια λογικη κλιμακα 
παντα θεωρουσα πως οσο ποιο ΥΠΕΥΘΙΝΗ ειναι μια δουλεια , τοσο πιο επικερδες ειναι , γιατι περα απτην πλακα , ο ηλεκτρολογος βαζει χερι στην ζωη σου με μια βλακεια 

δυστηχος , τα λεφτα τα περνουν οι "μεροκαματιαριδες" που ζουν αλλαζοντας λαμπες στιν 3η ηλικια .

----------


## picdev

> ειμαι ακομα φοιτητης , απο μικρος αλλαζω τα παντα μονος μου , και ειμαι απο αυτους που "ποιανουν τα χερια τους" (υποθετω μεχρι στιγμης) 
> σκεφτομαι πως ενδεχομενος , θα ερθει η στιγμη που καποιος να με ρωτησει ποσα θελω για να του αλλαξω μια λαμπα η μια ασφαλεια στον πινακα . 
> * Δεν ξερω , αλλα προσωπικα θα ντρεπομουν να ζητησω το παραμικρο χρημα για κατι τοσο απλοικο* 
> 
> Φαινετε πως αυτη η δουλεια ειναι πολυ παρεξιγημενη καθως δεν βλεπω καμια λογικη κλιμακα 
> παντα θεωρουσα πως οσο ποιο ΥΠΕΥΘΙΝΗ ειναι μια δουλεια , τοσο πιο επικερδες ειναι , γιατι περα απτην πλακα , ο ηλεκτρολογος βαζει χερι στην ζωη σου με μια βλακεια 
> 
> δυστηχος , τα λεφτα τα περνουν οι "μεροκαματιαριδες" που ζουν αλλαζοντας λαμπες στιν 3η ηλικια .



καλά τώρα τα λές αυτά, όταν αρχίσουν να σου φορτόνωνται οι συγγενείς και οι φίλοι για να αλλάζεις ασφάλειες και λάμπες , τότε έλα να μου πείς ,
όταν δεν θα προλαβαίνεις ούτε να πας στη τουαλέτα για τσάμπα δουλειές , τότε θα ζητάς 100ε για μια λάμπα :Wink: 
τη προηγούμενη βδομάδα σχόλαγα 7 το απόγευμα απο τη δουλειά και σε μία βδομάδα είχα να φτιάξω και 4-5 pc laptop τσάμπα

----------


## her

> Δεν ξερω , αλλα προσωπικα θα ντρεπομουν να ζητησω το παραμικρο χρημα για κατι τοσο απλοικο



Και τα έξοδα σου πως θα βγουν ; Αν περιμένεις να τα βγάλεις μόνο από τις μεγάλες δουλειές τότε θα μπεις μέσα.

----------


## vasilllis

Πωπω πως αναπολω τις εποχες που σου ελεγε ο μαστορας δεν χρωστας τιποτα ή ενα καφεδακι.Λες και θα σωθει με τα 5€ .χαθηκε η ανθρωπια ποια.Ολα πρωτο σκοπο εχουν το χρημα...

----------


## plouf

> Πωπω πως αναπολω τις εποχες που σου ελεγε ο μαστορας δεν χρωστας τιποτα ή ενα καφεδακι.Λες και θα σωθει με τα 5€ .χαθηκε η ανθρωπια ποια.Ολα πρωτο σκοπο εχουν το χρημα...



γιατι ο τσάμπας πεθανε, τον σκοτωσαν οι κακοπληρωτες....

----------


## vasilllis

> γιατι ο τσάμπας πεθανε, τον σκοτωσαν οι κακοπληρωτες....



εγω λεω οτι γιναμε καθικια και ολα εχουν να κανουν με το κερδος.

----------


## john_b

Ο άντρας πρέπει να έχει τον δικό του κώδικα τιμής τον οποίο οφείλει να τηρεί ως Ευαγγέλιο. Αυτό σου δίνει διαχρονική αξία, απολαμβάνεις εμπιστοσύνης, σεβασμού και αποδοχής. Ακόμη και οι εχθροί σου, ακόμη και αυτοί που θέλουν να σε θάψουν (είπαμε ζούμε στην χώρα του απύθμενου φθόνου), μέσα τους νοιώθουν υποδεέστεροι απέναντι στις αξίες. Αυτός ο άντρας λοιπόν δεν μπορεί να στερείται φιλότιμου. Συνεπώς εκεί που είναι γελίο να πάρει λεφτά και εκεί που θα δει πόνο, ανέχεια και δυστηχία, πολύ εύκολα δεν θα πάρει μία και θα είναι χαρούμενος γι αυτό.

----------


## thespyros

Δυστυχώς οι καιροι έχουν αλλάξει. ..

----------


## john_b

Γι αυτό φτάσαμε και στο χάλι που είμαστε και μας καταστρέφουν την ζωή χωρίς να μιλάμε, γιατί ξεφύγαμε από αρχές και αξίες. Πλέον ο μόνος τρόπος να κάνεις τον Έλληνα να επαναστατήσει είναι να του κόψεις τον καφέ και το τσιγάρο και να του πείς ότι πηδιέται η ομάδα του.

----------


## Nightkeeper

> εγω λεω οτι γιναμε καθικια και ολα εχουν να κανουν με το κερδος.



Συγνωμη αλλα δεν καταλαβενω το σκεπτικο σου.Οταν καποιος προσφερει την εργασια του και πρεπει να πληρωθει ειναι καθικι δλδ ? 
Εσυ αν καλεσεις καποιον να σου κανει μια οποιαδηποτε εργασια δεν ειναι λογικο οτι θα τον πληρωσεις για αυτο ? 
Εκτος και αν ειναι καποιος φιλος ή δεν εχει αναγκη χρηματικη και κανει δουλειες αφιλοκερδος,που και παλι ειναι ζημια για καποιον που περιμενη να επιβιωση απο αυτο..

----------


## john_b

Να πληρωθεί όσο πρέπει, όχι να σου ζητάει την δόση από το δάνειο και το ενοίκιο του μήνα για μια ασφάλεια που άλλαξε.

----------


## vasilllis

[QUOTE=NighΟkει;62188συγννωμη αλλα δεν καταλαβενω το σκεπτικο ταν καποιος προσφερει την εργασια του και να πληρωθει ειναι καθικι δλδ ? 
Εσυ αν καλεσεις καποιον να σου κανει μια οποιαδηποτε εργασια δεν ειναι λογικο οτι θα τον πληρωσεις για αυτο ? 
Εκτος και αν ειναι καποιος φιλος ή δεν εχει αναγκη χρηματικη και κανει δουλειες αφιλοκερδος,που και παλι ειναι ζημια για καποιον που περιμενη να επιβιωση απο αυτο..[/QUOTE]
Οχι βεβαια.να πληρωθει κανονικα.
εγω μιλησα για το οτι ολα εχουν καποια τιμη.
εχω γνωστο με εξατμισεις .πανε καθε μερα για ενα κοληματακι .δεν ζηταει χρηματα.δεν ειναι πλουσιος .απλα εχει τσιπα.
Αλλωστε μεροκαματο περιμενει απο την ασφάλεια που θα σηκωσει?
Ζημια ειναι να αφήσεις την καρτουλα σουκαι θετικες εντυπωσεις?  :Smile:

----------


## lepouras

ζημία είναι να θεωρούν ότι επειδή τούς εξυπηρέτησες μια φορά τσάμπα(τη να ζητήσω για μια πεσμένη ασφάλεια.... τίποτα) να θεωρούν ότι θα τους φτιάχνεις τα πάντα τσάμπα. και δυστυχώς δεν χάθηκε μόνο το φιλότιμο από αυτούς που ζητάνε να πληρωθούν για μια πεσμένη ασφάλεια αλλά περισσότερο από αυτούς που δεν το εκτιμήσανε και θέλουν τα πάντα τσάμπα από εκεί και πέρα. και πίστεψέ μαι έχω γίνει κακός πολλές φορές σε ανθρώπους που από κάποιο σημείο και μετά που τους έκανα εξυπηρέτηση το καταχραστήκανε και μόλις τους ζήτησα λεφτά για μεγαλύτερες δουλειές μου είπανε<< τι?? τόσες φορές δεν πήρες. δεν θα μας το κάνεις δωρεάν?>> ε όχι δεν θα το κάνω δωρεάν και την επόμενη θα σε χρεώσω που θα με πάρεις τηλέφωνο.

----------


## picdev

καλά τα λέει ο λέπουρας, όποιος δεν είναι τεχνικός δεν το καταλαβαίνει, απο εκεί που μπορεί να δώσεις μία συμβουλή απο το τηλέφωνο, μπορεί να καταντήσεις να έχεις γραμμή τηλεφωνικής εξυπηρέτησης.
Δηλαδή για να φτάσει να σου πει ο άλλος, τι δεν θα μου το κάνεις τσάμπα, σκέψου τι άνθρωπος με αρχές και αξίες είναι

----------


## dade

Ο Λεπουρας καλά τα λέει και κάθε επαγγελματίας πρέπει να αμείβεται. Λογικά όμως, γιατί κάτι ξεφτέρια δεν ξαίρουν τι θέλουν

----------

SRF (16-10-13)

----------


## xrhstosmp

> Οχι βεβαια.να πληρωθει κανονικα.
> εγω μιλησα για το οτι ολα εχουν καποια τιμη.
> εχω γνωστο με εξατμισεις .πανε καθε μερα για ενα κοληματακι .δεν ζηταει χρηματα.δεν ειναι πλουσιος .απλα εχει τσιπα.
> Αλλωστε μεροκαματο περιμενει απο την ασφάλεια που θα σηκωσει?
> Ζημια ειναι να αφήσεις την καρτουλα σουκαι θετικες εντυπωσεις?



να προσεχει ο γνωστος σου βασιλη μη σκασει καμοια μερα το σδοε μολις εχει φυγει το αμαξακι με το κοληματακι που δεν του εχει παρει μια και δει να χανετε και το γαλα του παιδιου του.τι θα πει στο σδοε?εκανα "εξυπηρετηση"????????

----------


## lepouras

> ο καταλαβαίνει, απο εκεί που μπορεί να δώσεις μία συμβουλή απο το τηλέφωνο, μπορεί να καταντήσεις να έχεις γραμμή τηλεφωνικής εξυπηρέτησης.



άσε ξέρεις πόσες φορές σκέφτηκα να κάνω γραμμή 901........ τηλεηλεκτρολόγος :Biggrin: . τη ποιο μάγκες είναι η αστρολόγοι κλπ? με τόσες πληροφορίες θα είχα χεστεί στο τάλιρο :Lol:  θα βάζω και αυτές τις γκομενιτσες όπως στην τβ να λένε....

<< τηλεφώνησε τώρα να μάθεις πως να σηκώνεις την ασφάλεια, να βάζεις το φις στην πρίζα , να βιδώσεις την λάμπα ακομα και στα δυσκολότερα....... να πατήσεις το κουμπί POWER ON στον εκτυπωτή σου( μην γελάτε έχω πάει και για τέτοιο :Brick wall: ) στο 901...... καιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι θα σου αλλάξω τα φώταααα(στην χρέωση μ@λ@κ@ :Laugh: ). η Τζούλια και οι φίλες της σε βοηθάνε να αυτοαλλαξοφωτοφτιαχτείς.>>

----------

SRF (16-10-13)

----------


## vasilllis

Αρχισαμε τις υπερβολες τωρα  :Tongue2:  .
Γιαννη δεν θα διαφωνησω σε τιποτα απο αυτα που λες.Υπαρχει ο πελατης που <πρεπει> να του μιλησεις στο τηλ. υπαρχει αυτος που δεν αξιζει να ασχοληθεις,υπαρχει ο τζαμπατζης.Καθε ανθρωπος  χρειαζεται διαφορετικη αντιμετωπιση δεν αντιλεγω,Οπως και καθε επαγγελματιας φανταζομαι κοστολογει τον χρονο του και τις γνωσεις του διαφορετικα.
Χρηστο,δεν μιλησα για αυτοκινητο,μιλησα απλα για μια κοληση σε καποιο σιδερο,ο γνωστος μου ειναι κουμπαρος μου,εχει εξατμισαδικο στο περιστερι(απο τα γνωστοτερα στην θηβων) οποτε αν θες μπορεις να δεις και ιδιως ομασι  :Smile:  .


Ομως παρερμηνευσατε τα λογια μου καπου.Εκανα μια αναφορα στο θεμα ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΗ οχι ΤΖΑΜΠΑΤΖΙΛΙΚΗ .

----------


## picdev

> Αρχισαμε τις υπερβολες τωρα  .
> Γιαννη δεν θα διαφωνησω σε τιποτα απο αυτα που λες.Υπαρχει ο πελατης που <πρεπει> να του μιλησεις στο τηλ. υπαρχει αυτος που δεν αξιζει να ασχοληθεις,υπαρχει ο τζαμπατζης.Καθε ανθρωπος  χρειαζεται διαφορετικη αντιμετωπιση δεν αντιλεγω,Οπως και καθε επαγγελματιας φανταζομαι κοστολογει τον χρονο του και τις γνωσεις του διαφορετικα.
> Χρηστο,δεν μιλησα για αυτοκινητο,μιλησα απλα για μια κοληση σε καποιο σιδερο,ο γνωστος μου ειναι κουμπαρος μου,εχει εξατμισαδικο στο περιστερι(απο τα γνωστοτερα στην θηβων) οποτε αν θες μπορεις να δεις και ιδιως ομασι  .
> 
> 
> Ομως παρερμηνευσατε τα λογια μου καπου.Εκανα μια αναφορα στο θεμα ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΗ οχι ΤΖΑΜΠΑΤΖΙΛΙΚΗ .



Εντάξει γιατί εμείς τι είμαστε πλούσιοι? ποτέ δεν έχω πάρει ούτε ένα ευρώ απο φίλο και γνωστό, και ότι λεφτά έπαιρνα πάντα ήταν ψίχουλα ,φοιτητής ήμουν και ήθελα να συμπληρώσω το χαρτζιλίκι μου
το αποτέλεσμα είναι η υπερεκμετάλευση , να λες μία πολύ χαμηλή τιμή για τη χ-ψ επισκευή , και μετά να σου πρέπει να κάνεις το δάσκαλο, να φτιάξεις και αυτό και το άλλο, α και θυμήθηκα και αυτό και πάει λέγοντας.
Ειχα μέχρι "φίλους" που με θυμόντουσαν μονο όταν χάλαγε κάτι, σε πολλούς έκοψα και τη καλημέρα ,άλλους τους έκανα απλά πέρα.
Δεν ήξερα, αλλά τώρα ξέρω, ούτε λέω ότι είναι εύκολο να πουλάς τον εαυτό σου, θέλει ταλέντο και αυτό, ειδικά όταν απευθύνεσαι σε εντελώς άσχετους ανθρώπους.
*Και στη τελική πόσο χρόνο-χρημα έχεις ξοδεψει για να μάθεις αυτά που έχεις μάθει?
οι άλλοι γύρω μου/σου , που διαβάζουν μόνο το πρωταθλητή είναι πιο μάγκες ?
*Το λογικό κόστος, θα φρενάρει το πελάτη, και θα έχεις και εσύ περισσότερο χρόνο, όρεξη και υπομονή να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου

----------


## kpetros

το 70% των "γνωστων" ειναι ετσι και αλλιως τυπου "σε θυμαμε οταν σε εχω αναγκη" , εκ των οποιον ελαχιστοι θα να σε κερασουν 2 σουβλακια , μετα απο 3 ωρες βασανιστηριο που θα εχεις περασει . Πριν αρκετα χρονια , ειχα καταντισει να με περνουν τηλεφωνο μονο για υπολογιστες φουσκομενους απο τσοντες, και αποφασισα να κλεισω πορτες σε πολλους . Αυτα για τους γνωστους .
[σε 5 χρονια μονο ενας μου εδωσε 20ε , για να του συναρμολογισω PC και φορματ και να του δειξω πανω απο 2 ωρες τι πρεπει να κανει για να μην το καταστρεψει]


Ομως οταν εχεις να κανεις με εναν ξενο ? αμα η πληρωμη μπορουσε να γραφτει σε μια μαθηματικη σχεση ποια θα ηταν ? 
αποσταση ? βενζινη πηγαινε-ελα ? σαφος η δυσκολια του προβληματος ? ο χρονος που ξοδεψες ?

----------


## leone

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

Διαβάζω προσεκτικά όλο το τοπικ και θυμήθηκα μια κουβέντα που μου είχε πει κάποτε ένας συνταξιούχος "μάστορας"

Για κάθε "εξυπηρέτηση" που κάνεις, δύο παιδιά πεινάνε... Οι παλιοί καταλαβαίνουν...

----------

SRF (17-10-13), 

xrhstosmp (22-10-13)

----------


## tasos@

θελεις εναρξη επαγγελματος  εφορια ,  εναρξη τεβε (120ε), και μαλλον και λογιστη για να στα κανει ολα αυτα

----------


## tasos@

και που να βρουμε δουλεια εμεις οι καινουργοι οταν κατι μασταρες ειναι 40 χρονια στην δουλεια περνουν συνταξη και δεν καθοντια στα αυγα τους

----------


## el greco 1

Τασο@ καινουργιοs εισαι? απο πιο εργοστασιο εισαι MADE? οι 40 χρονων μασταρεs μπορει ακομα να βγαζουν γαλα και να το πουλανε. εσενα το προβλημα σου που ειναι. να γινουν κοτεs για να καθοντια στα αυγα τουs? για μιλα λιγο ελληνικα ρε τασο να καταλαβουμε ! εκτοs αν εισαι αλλοδαποs οποτε δεν τρεχει τιποτα.

----------


## tasos@

εγω δεν εχω προβλημα με κανεναν μαστορα που πληρωνει τις εισφορες και δουλευει κανονικα, to  προβλημα moy einai  με τους λαθρο-εγκαταστατες ... και φυσικα δεν  θα μπω σε αντιπαραθεση μαζι σου el-greco

----------

Dragonborn (20-10-13)

----------


## johnnyb

> άσε ξέρεις πόσες φορές σκέφτηκα να κάνω γραμμή 901........ τηλεηλεκτρολόγος. τη ποιο μάγκες είναι η αστρολόγοι κλπ? με τόσες πληροφορίες θα είχα χεστεί στο τάλιρο θα βάζω και αυτές τις γκομενιτσες όπως στην τβ να λένε....
> 
> << τηλεφώνησε τώρα να μάθεις πως να σηκώνεις την ασφάλεια, να βάζεις το φις στην πρίζα , να βιδώσεις την λάμπα ακομα και στα δυσκολότερα....... να πατήσεις το κουμπί POWER ON στον εκτυπωτή σου( μην γελάτε έχω πάει και για τέτοιο) στο 901...... καιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι θα σου αλλάξω τα φώταααα(στην χρέωση μ@λ@κ@). η Τζούλια και οι φίλες της σε βοηθάνε να αυτοαλλαξοφωτοφτιαχτείς.>>



Σωστος ....... γιατι δηλαδη ο Betατζης τι παραπανω εχει ?   :Tongue:

----------


## thespyros

Θα ξεπεράσουμε την κρίση. .

----------


## thespyros

Τελικά όλα καλά

----------


## thespyros

ακομα μια φορα ανεργος ζω ξανα τα ιδια και τα ιδια περασα εχτες συνεντεθξη απο μια εταιρια συτηματων ασφαλειας  και μου ειπαν  μισθο τεχνικου παρακαλω 550Ε ΕΧΩ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ καγκελο

----------


## nestoras

> ακομα μια φορα ανεργος ζω ξανα τα ιδια και τα ιδια περασα εχτες συνεντεθξη απο μια εταιρια συτηματων ασφαλειας  και μου ειπαν  μισθο τεχνικου παρακαλω 550Ε ΕΧΩ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ καγκελο



Για πόσες ώρες και πόσες μέρες δουλειάς; Με ασφάλεια; Με τη προϋπηρεσία πάνω σε συστήματα ασφαλείας;
Πάντως, το κομμάτι αυτό έχει δουλειά αυτές τις μέρες αλλά μην περιμένεις να πας και να σου δώσουν 1500€ με το καλημέρα σας...

----------


## thespyros

μ ειπανε για 8 ωρες δευτερα εως παρασκευη εχω αρκετη προυπηρεσια

----------


## picdev

Όλοι τόσα δίνουν , έχουν δεν έχουν .  δεν αξίζει να δουλευεις πλέον. Όση εμπειρία και να έχεις σου λενε τη καραμέλα και πάνε στον επόμενο. Πήγαινε πάντως γιατί δεν είναι καλό να μην δουλευεις για ψυχολογικούς λόγους . κάνε καλή δουλειά και όταν βρεις κάτι καλύτερο βαρεσε κανόνι χαχα . έτσι έκανε και ενα ς φίλος μου που δούλευε rnd σε arm , μόλις τους το είπε λέει ο βλάκας θα σου κάναμε αυξυση χαχα

----------

CybEng (17-02-16), 

Nightkeeper (16-02-16)

----------


## thespyros

αυτο σκεφτομαι και αυτο παλι ολη μερα να μην κανω τιποτα δεν  λεει νιωθω αχρηστος

----------


## nestoras

> μ ειπανε για 8 ωρες δευτερα εως παρασκευη εχω αρκετη προυπηρεσια



Τα 550 είναι με μπλοκάκι ή μισθωτός;

----------


## MacGyver

> ακομα μια φορα ανεργος ζω ξανα τα ιδια και τα ιδια περασα εχτες συνεντεθξη απο μια εταιρια συτηματων ασφαλειας  και μου ειπαν  μισθο τεχνικου παρακαλω 550Ε ΕΧΩ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ καγκελο



Δύσκολα τα πράγματα και θα γίνουν ακόμα ποιο δύσκολα. Νόμος της προσφοράς και της ζήτησης. Αλίμονο στα νέα παιδιά.

----------


## thespyros

αν ηταν μπλοκακι σιγα μην πηγαινα ,,,ΙΚα

----------


## thespyros

Μ ΤΗΝ εδωσε γιατι ο μισθος ειναι σαν να εισαι απλος ΕΡΓΑΤΗΣ....

----------


## nestoras

> αν ηταν μπλοκακι σιγα μην πηγαινα ,,,ΙΚα



Είναι περίπου 25€ για κάθε εργάσιμη με σχεδόν καθόλου φόρους αν δεν κάνω λάθος (δεν ξέρω με λεπτομέρειες το καθεστώς των μισθωτών).
Αν δεν έχεις κάτι καλύτερο να κάνεις είναι καλή ευκαιρία για να δουλέψεις αλλά και για να αποκτήσεις περισσότερη εμπειρία πάνω στο αντικείμενο.

Κάνε αυτό που σου είπε ο Άκης, πήγαινε μέχρι να βρεις κάτι καλύτερο!

----------

thespyros (16-02-16)

----------


## MacGyver

> αυτο σκεφτομαι και αυτο παλι ολη μερα να μην κανω τιποτα δεν λεει νιωθω αχρηστος



Έτσι, και παράλληλα να δουλεύει το μυαλό για κάτι παραπάνω. Μία "αλλαγή μιας λάμπας στη γιαγιά της γειτονιάς" για τα 5€.
Αυτό είναι το μήνυμα, όχι facebook και φραπέ όλη μέρα, και στο τέλος κατάθλιψη.
Διαφορετικά....διαβατήριο και όπου γης και πατρίς.

----------


## Panoss

Με 30+(πραγματική) ανεργία, είναι παράξενο που δίνουν και 550.
Σπύρο, είσαι Θεσσαλονίκη βλέπω, μήπως να το σκεφτείς για Βουλγαρία;  :Rolleyes:

----------

thespyros (16-02-16)

----------


## thespyros

ΤΙ να πω νιωθω ατυχος στο κοματι εργασιας δυστηχως

----------


## MacGyver

Βουλγαρία: 10€ για τις γυναίκες, 15€ για τους άνδρες.
Υπομονή. Έρχεται η Βουλγαρία στην Ελλάδα.

----------

SRF (16-02-16)

----------


## thespyros

τι να κανω στην Βουλγαρια ? σκεφτομαι ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ Μαλλον θα παω να μαθω Γερμανικα δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι αλλο

----------


## Panoss

Αν βάλεις τη φορολογία, περισσότερα σου μένουν στη Βουλγαρία....

----------

thespyros (16-02-16)

----------


## thespyros

τι μου προτεινετε να κανω παιδια ακουω γνωμες

----------


## picdev

> Μ ΤΗΝ εδωσε γιατι ο μισθος ειναι σαν να εισαι απλος ΕΡΓΑΤΗΣ....



Οι εργάτες παίρνουν πιο πολλά.

----------


## Fixxxer

> τι μου προτεινετε να κανω παιδια ακουω γνωμες



Εγω θα πηγαινα και θα εψαχνα παραλληλα κατι αλλο...
Αλλα μια ερωτηση βγαζουν αδειες τυπου Β security σε ηλεκτρολογους ΤΕΙ ή ΤΕΛ/ΤΕΕ?
Εκτος αν την ειχες απο παλια αν και νομιζω οτι και την τελευταια χρονια ανανεωσης να την ειχες βγαλει δεν πρεπει πλεον να ισχυει...

----------


## thespyros

δεν εχω αδεια δεν μου ειπαν κατι γθα αυτο

----------


## Fixxxer

Συγνωμη φιλε αλλα δεν την κοβω και για σοβαρη εταιρεια περα απο οτι θα σου δινει 550€ δεν σου ζηταει να εισαι κατοχος νομιμης αδειας...
Νομιζω οτι σοβαρες εταιρειες δεν κανουν τα παραπανω
Τεσπα πηγαινε μεχρι να βρεις κατι αλλο...

----------

thespyros (16-02-16)

----------


## thespyros

δεν εχω αλλες επιλογες

----------


## vpafi09

Από τίποτα καλά και τα 550. Και παράλληλα ψάχνεις εκ του ασφαλούς και χωρίς βιασύνη για κάτι η καλύτερο.

From Inside C4 White Airbus

----------

thespyros (16-02-16)

----------


## thespyros

τα θετικα ειναι οτι ειναι κοντα στο σπιτι μου και επισης ειναι πενθημερο οκταωρο

----------


## Dbnn

> μ ειπανε για 8 ωρες δευτερα εως παρασκευη εχω αρκετη προυπηρεσια



Χμμμμ. Πηγαινω εγω. Χωρις πλακα. 
Δευτερα ως κυριακη, χωρις ρεπο. Απο τις 12 το μεσημερι εως στις 1 τη νυχτα. 
580/μηνα. 
Ειπες κατι;;
Ντελιβερι μεν αλλα απλα ετσι να παρεις μια ιδεα.

----------


## thespyros

Κατάλαβα φιλε

----------


## Fixxxer

> Χμμμμ. Πηγαινω εγω. Χωρις πλακα. 
> Δευτερα ως κυριακη, χωρις ρεπο. Απο τις 12 το μεσημερι εως στις 1 τη νυχτα. 
> 580/μηνα. 
> Ειπες κατι;;
> Ντελιβερι μεν αλλα απλα ετσι να παρεις μια ιδεα.



Τα tips γιατι δεν τα εβαλες?  :Tongue2:

----------


## georgiokl

Απλα βλεπω το μελον να μου χτυπαει την πορτα!! Κι οταν την ανοιξω δηλαδη σε κανα δυο χρονια θα εχει το χρωμα μαυρο.....

----------


## thespyros

Τι να πω συνεχίζω την αναζήτησή

----------


## picdev

Ή αγορά είναι διαλυμένη και υπολειτουργεί , αν βαλετε ότι οι περισσότεροι έκαναν αρπαχτες , οι περισσότερες δουλειές είναι χαλιά , δεν μιλάω μόνο στα λεφτά αλλά γενικά στην οργάνωση . επίσης είμαστε υπό πτώχευση αν δεν το έχετε καταλάβει αν συνεχιστεί αυτό βλέπω την ενέργεια να πηγαίνει στο 50%. Καλά τα σουβλάκια και οι καφετέριες αλλά όταν γίνει το μπαμ δεν θα μείνει τίποτα όρθιο και δεν μας σώσει το εθνικό μας πρωιον . έρχονται πολύ δύσκολες μέρες και ασχολούμαστε με μλκς.
Μια οικονομία που παράγει καφέδες και σουβλάκια δεν σώζεται με τίποτα και παμε με τις ορέξεις των γερμανών

----------


## georgiokl

Βασικα μονο σουβλακια παραγουμε και αυτα στην ελλαδα μενουν ο καφες εισαγωγη ερχεται εκτος απο τον λουμιδη κι κανα δυο εταιριες ακομα!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τι γίνεται εδώ? το μέλλον των μεταναστών είτε στην Ελλάδα (Hot spots και ίσως και air condition αργότερα) και σε άλλες χώρες τους δίνουν και 3 χιλιαρικάκια για αγρότης? Wow !
http://www.protothema.gr/world/artic...tho-3000-euro/
Δηλώνω μετανάστης Ισλαμιστής και Τζιχαντιστής !! :Tongue2:

----------


## Dbnn

> Τα tips γιατι δεν τα εβαλες?



Γιατι δεν ξεπερνανε τα 3-4 ευρω :P
Πανε τα καλα τα χρονια που βγαζαμε αλλο ενα μισθο απο τα tips!

----------


## Fixxxer

> Γιατι δεν ξεπερνανε τα 3-4 ευρω :P
> Πανε τα καλα τα χρονια που βγαζαμε αλλο ενα μισθο απο τα tips!



Αρα βγαζεις 700€... :Tongue2: 
Περα απ την πλακα ο ανεργος ζηταει δουλεια εστω και με τον ελαχιστο μισθο και ο ηδη εργαζομενος ζηταει περισσοτερα αυτο ισχυε και ισχυει παντα σε καλες και κακες εποχες...
Ενα μειζον θεμα ειναι να μειωθει η ανεργια, καλυτερα τα 500€ απ τα 0€ ωστε να κινηθει σιγα σιγα και το χρημα μεσω του εργαζομενου-καταναλωτη αλλα και να ανασανουν τα ταμεια με τις εισφορες οποιες κι αν ειναι αυτες...
Αλλα ειμαστε ενα κρατος κρατικοδιαιτο και μολις πτωχευσε αυτο πτωχευσανε τα παντα...
Τελος παντων μεγαλη συζητηση και off topic...

----------


## lepouras

> Ενα μειζον θεμα ειναι να μειωθει η ανεργια, καλυτερα τα 500€ απ τα 0€ ωστε να κινηθει σιγα σιγα και το χρημα ........



άρα και τα 100 είναι καλύτερα από το 0 γιατί όχι και τα 20? και αυτό μεγαλύτερο από το 0 είναι. θα επαναλάβω την ερώτηση που έκανε κάποτε ο SRF. ποιο είναι το όριο που θα πούμε ότι όχι. από εκεί και κάτω δεν είναι καλύτερο από το 0?
μπορείς να μου πεις?

----------

SRF (20-02-16)

----------


## Fixxxer

> άρα και τα 100 είναι καλύτερα από το 0 γιατί όχι και τα 20? και αυτό μεγαλύτερο από το 0 είναι. θα επαναλάβω την ερώτηση που έκανε κάποτε ο SRF. ποιο είναι το όριο που θα πούμε ότι όχι. από εκεί και κάτω δεν είναι καλύτερο από το 0?
> μπορείς να μου πεις?



Γιάννη παρεξηγησες το ποστ μου...
Δεν ήθελα να σταθώ στο μισθό αλλά στην ανάγκη εργασίας...
Δυστυχώς όμως έχουμε 500€ κατώτατο μισθό και η χώρα έχει παράλληλα και τρελή ακρίβεια...
Μακάρι να ανέβουν οι μισθοί κάποια στιγμή δεν λέω το αντίθετο και ούτε για να πέσει η ανεργία πρέπει να μειωθούν οι μισθοί...
Από τότε που οι φωστήρες μας μείωσαν τον κατώτατο μισθό μειώθηκε ο όγκος του κύκλου του χρήματος και η ανεργία τράβηξε την ανηφόρα...

----------


## Dbnn

> Αρα βγαζεις 700€...
> Περα απ την πλακα ο ανεργος ζηταει δουλεια εστω και με τον ελαχιστο μισθο και ο ηδη εργαζομενος ζηταει περισσοτερα αυτο ισχυε και ισχυει παντα σε καλες και κακες εποχες...
> Ενα μειζον θεμα ειναι να μειωθει η ανεργια, καλυτερα τα 500€ απ τα 0€ ωστε να κινηθει σιγα σιγα και το χρημα μεσω του εργαζομενου-καταναλωτη αλλα και να ανασανουν τα ταμεια με τις εισφορες οποιες κι αν ειναι αυτες...
> Αλλα ειμαστε ενα κρατος κρατικοδιαιτο και μολις πτωχευσε αυτο πτωχευσανε τα παντα...
> Τελος παντων μεγαλη συζητηση και off topic...



Φιλε μου δεν ειναι καλυτερα τα 500 απο τα μηδεν. Καλυτερα ειναι να βγαζεις εστω αυτα που χρειαζεται για να ζησεις. Οταν ενας στην ηλικια μου εστω οτι μενω μονος σε γκαρσονιερα 20τμ, θελω ενοικιο απο 150 ευρω και πανω. + ρευμα και νερο αλλα 100 το μηνα. + αλλα 100 στη ξεφτιλα για τροφη να μαγειρευω εγω και οχι απ εξω. Πηγαμε στα 450. Αλλα 50 για εξοδα να πηγαινοερχομαι δουλεια καθε μηνα. 500 μεχρι τωρα παγια εξοδα υπολογισμενα στα ακρα. Χωρις κανα φαρμακο αν χρειαστει, χωρις ενα καφε, χωρις ενα πακετο τσιγαρα. Καλο ε;
Και η λυση δεν ειναι κοψε καφε και τσιγαρο. Δεν θα σωθεις απο αυτα. Γιατι αυτα που ηδη βγαζεις δεν φτανουν για να ζησεις εσυ ο ιδιος. Ποσο μαλλον να εχεις οικογενεια και παιδια. 
Οποτε και χωρις μπλοκακια θα δουλεψεις, και μαυρα λεφτα θα βγαλεις, και ανασφαλιστος θα δουλεψεις και οτιδηποτε θα κανεις αρκει να ειναι το στομαχι μισογεματο.

----------

vasilllis (17-02-16)

----------


## Fixxxer

> Φιλε μου δεν ειναι καλυτερα τα 500 απο τα μηδεν. Καλυτερα ειναι να βγαζεις εστω αυτα που χρειαζεται για να ζησεις. Οταν ενας στην ηλικια μου εστω οτι μενω μονος σε γκαρσονιερα 20τμ, θελω ενοικιο απο 150 ευρω και πανω. + ρευμα και νερο αλλα 100 το μηνα. + αλλα 100 στη ξεφτιλα για τροφη να μαγειρευω εγω και οχι απ εξω. Πηγαμε στα 450. Αλλα 50 για εξοδα να πηγαινοερχομαι δουλεια καθε μηνα. 500 μεχρι τωρα παγια εξοδα υπολογισμενα στα ακρα. Χωρις κανα φαρμακο αν χρειαστει, χωρις ενα καφε, χωρις ενα πακετο τσιγαρα. Καλο ε;
> Και η λυση δεν ειναι κοψε καφε και τσιγαρο. Δεν θα σωθεις απο αυτα. Γιατι αυτα που ηδη βγαζεις δεν φτανουν για να ζησεις εσυ ο ιδιος. Ποσο μαλλον να εχεις οικογενεια και παιδια. 
> Οποτε και χωρις μπλοκακια θα δουλεψεις, και μαυρα λεφτα θα βγαλεις, και ανασφαλιστος θα δουλεψεις και οτιδηποτε θα κανεις αρκει να ειναι το στομαχι μισογεματο.



Νομιζω οτι το εξηγησα απο πανω...

----------


## elektronio

> Φιλε μου δεν ειναι καλυτερα τα 500 απο τα μηδεν. Καλυτερα ειναι να βγαζεις εστω αυτα που χρειαζεται για να ζησεις. Οταν ενας στην ηλικια μου εστω οτι μενω μονος σε* γκαρσονιερα 20τμ, θελω ενοικιο απο 150 ευρω και πανω*. + ρευμα και νερο αλλα 100 το μηνα. + αλλα 100 στη ξεφτιλα για τροφη να μαγειρευω εγω και οχι απ εξω. Πηγαμε στα 450. Αλλα 50 για εξοδα να πηγαινοερχομαι δουλεια καθε μηνα. 500 μεχρι τωρα παγια εξοδα υπολογισμενα στα ακρα. Χωρις κανα φαρμακο αν χρειαστει, χωρις ενα καφε, χωρις ενα πακετο τσιγαρα. Καλο ε;
> Και η λυση δεν ειναι κοψε καφε και τσιγαρο. Δεν θα σωθεις απο αυτα. Γιατι αυτα που ηδη βγαζεις δεν φτανουν για να ζησεις εσυ ο ιδιος. Ποσο μαλλον να εχεις οικογενεια και παιδια. 
> Οποτε και χωρις μπλοκακια θα δουλεψεις, και μαυρα λεφτα θα βγαλεις, και ανασφαλιστος θα δουλεψεις και οτιδηποτε θα κανεις αρκει να ειναι το στομαχι μισογεματο.



υπερβολικό το ενοίκιο σου, ο Παπανδρέου δίνει 80 και κάτι ψιλά για μεζονέτα. (Δεν το ξέρω προσωπικά η τηλεόραση το ανέφερε)   :Biggrin: 

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ότι παίρνεις λίγα, αν και τα περισσότερα θα το έλυναν αλλά αυτό δεν γίνεται πλέον, αλλά το ότι μένεις μόνος. Αν κάνεις οικογένεια θα έχεις και σύζυγο που θα δουλεύει σχεδόν υποχρεωτικά, οπότε τον πρώτο καιρό χωρίς παιδιά θα είστε άρχοντες με 1100 ας υποθέσουμε και τα έξοδα περίπου τα ίδια ή λίγο αυξημένα.

----------


## thespyros

Άστα να πανε ούτε Στ 550€ δεν μ περνουν

----------


## street

να πω και εγω κατι ... 



> Στ 550€* δεν μ περνουν*



ποσο χρονον εισαι ρε καρνταση για ναχουμε καλο ρωτημα ? να σε σπρωξω λιγο αλλα καμια σχεση με ηλεκτρολογικα ....

----------


## georgiokl

dyskoles epoxe erxontai duskoles!

----------


## thespyros

den ειμαι και μικρος .. μπορει να ειμαι μεγαλυτερος και απο σενα εχεις τιποτα απο θεσσαλονικη ειμαι

----------


## MacGyver

Αληθινή ιστορία:
Το 85-90, φίλος - συνάδελφος κάπου από τη Θεσσαλία είχε σχέση με μια κοπέλα, Αθηναία, και το γνωστοποίησε στον πατέρα του.
Ο πατέρας του του λέει: όλα καλά ρε παιδί μου, αλλά από πολύ μακριά είναι η κοπέλα.
Και αυτός του απάντησε: Εδώ δεν είχα να %$%$, θα διάλεγα κιόλας;

Όλοι οι μετανάστες όπως π.χ οι Αλβανοί και οι πόντιοι (στην αρχή) με τη λογική (του αθροίσματος - συμπληρώματος) έκαναν λεφτά στην Ελλάδα και αγόρασαν και σπίτια. 
450€ ο άντρας, 300€ η γυναίκα. Ένα ένα φαίνονται μηδέν.
Αν το δεις όμως αθροιστικά στην οικογένεια είναι άριστα για τις εποχές που ζούμε !

Ηθικό δίδαγμα: και τα 200€ το μήνα είναι μια χαρά, αν σκεφτείς ότι τώρα θα πρέπει να ζητά κανείς 500 από τους γονείς σου αντί για 700 που ζήταγε πριν !

----------


## SRF

> Αληθινή ιστορία:
> Το 85-90, φίλος - συνάδελφος κάπου από τη Θεσσαλία είχε σχέση με μια κοπέλα, Αθηναία, και το γνωστοποίησε στον πατέρα του.
> Ο πατέρας του του λέει: όλα καλά ρε παιδί μου, αλλά από πολύ μακριά είναι η κοπέλα.
> Και αυτός του απάντησε: Εδώ δεν είχα να %$%$, θα διάλεγα κιόλας;
> 
> *Όλοι οι μετανάστες όπως π.χ οι Αλβανοί και οι πόντιοι (στην αρχή) με τη λογική (του αθροίσματος - συμπληρώματος) έκαναν λεφτά στην Ελλάδα και αγόρασαν και σπίτια. 
> 450ο ο άντρας, 300ο η γυναίκα. Ένα ένα φαίνονται μηδέν.
> Αν το δεις όμως αθροιστικά στην οικογένεια είναι άριστα για τις εποχές που ζούμε !
> *
> Ηθικό δίδαγμα: και τα 200ο το μήνα είναι μια χαρά, αν σκεφτείς ότι τώρα θα πρέπει να ζητά κανείς 500 από τους γονείς σου αντί για 700 που ζήταγε πριν !




Δηλαδή, δούλεψε και με λιγότερα, αλλά ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΗΤΑ ΕΠΙ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΕΤΩΝ αφού ούτε δήλωση και ΑΦΜ δεν είχαν, ενώ στο ενδιάμεσο ότι χρειαστείς θα το παίρνεις ΔΩΡΕΑΝ, πχ νοσοκομειακή περίθαλψη, αφού στα πληρώνουν για να τα βρεις έτοιμα όπως αυτοί, οι ΠΑΝΤΑ φορολογούμενοι από γέννας Έλληνες? 
δηλαδή δούλεψε με λιγότερα, χωρίς μπλοκάκια, ΜΑΥΡΑ - ΚΑΤΑΜΑΥΡΑ, χωρίς έξοδα ΤΕΒΕ, ΙΚΑ, ΜΙΚΑ, ΣΥΚΑ, χωρίς να χρεώνεις ΑΝΑΓΚΑΙΑ και ΦΠΑδες, οπότε θα σε προτιμούν κιόλας... και έτσι θα πεινάσει ο έντιμος αφού θα του παίρνουν την δουλειά τελικά ως... "φθηνότεροι"? 
Νοίκιασε ένα σπίτι στα "μαύρα" χωρίς συμβόλαια - κατάθεση εφορίας - κλπ, που και ο ιδιοκτήτης θα δηλώνει "κλειστό" να μην φορολογείται από έσοδα ενοικίων, και θα στο νοικιάζει αντί πχ 200, μόλις στα 150? 
Και τελικά, μην απορείς που τώρα έφτασες να σου λένε ΕΥΘΕΩΣ, "δούλεψε και δέξου πληρωμή στο ~0, και δέξου να γίνεις μετανάστης στην χώρα σου"! 

Όσο για τον Θεσσαλό φίλο σου... ε εντάξει, δεν πειράζει που %$%$ μιά φορά στο μήνα ή και δίμηνο! Ούτε ότι στο ενδιάμεσο μπορεί η "Αθηναία κοπέλα' να εκπλήρωνε τις όποιες "καθημερινές ορέξεις" της με άλλους ΠΕΙΝΑΣΜΕΝΟΥΣ!

----------

picdev (20-02-16), 

vasilllis (20-02-16)

----------


## MacGyver

Δεδομένης της κατάστασης το μήνυμα είναι: πληρώνεις η δεν πληρώνεις εφορία, το να δουλεύουν δύο, η έστω και ένας, με χαμηλό μισθό, είναι πολύ καλύτερα από το να μην δουλεύει κανένας και να τον ταΐζει ο πατέρας σου στα 35-40.
Άλλο τι θέλεις - τι σου αρέσει και άλλο τι είναι εφικτό.
Η μητέρα μου (με την ανάλογη σοφία της ηλικίας) λέει: όχι όπως ήξερες νύφη, όπως βρήκες.
Όποιος αρνείται να το δεχτεί η να το κατανοήσει, ας κάνει λίγη υπομονή μέχρι να πάνε οι μισθοί στα 1500€ καθαρά.

----------


## picdev

> Δεδομένης της κατάστασης το μήνυμα είναι: πληρώνεις η δεν πληρώνεις εφορία, το να δουλεύουν δύο, η έστω και ένας, με χαμηλό μισθό, είναι πολύ καλύτερα από το να μην δουλεύει κανένας και να τον ταΐζει ο πατέρας σου στα 35-40.
> Άλλο τι θέλεις - τι σου αρέσει και άλλο τι είναι εφικτό.
> Η μητέρα μου (με την ανάλογη σοφία της ηλικίας) λέει: όχι όπως ήξερες νύφη, όπως βρήκες.
> Όποιος αρνείται να το δεχτεί η να το κατανοήσει, ας κάνει λίγη υπομονή μέχρι να πάνε οι μισθοί στα 1500€ καθαρά.



Το προβλημα στην Ελλάδα πλέον δεν είναι μόνο οι μισθοί αλλά αν τελικά συμφερει να δουλευεις . 
Γιατί εγώ κάθε μέρα πληρώνω διόδια , υγραέρια , όπως και πολλοί άλλοι.
Όταν ανεβαίνει ή εφορια, ανεβαίνουν τα διόδια , οι φόροι στα καύσιμα  , οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές , η εισφορά αλληλεγγύης , τοτε τι αυξυση να ζητησω ? Για να πάρω αυξυση 100€ πρέπει ο εργοδότης να δώσει 300-400 και μένα στο τέλος να μου πάρει και τα 100€ ή εφορια . 
Οπότε άντε να πάνε στο διάολο καλύτερα ξαπλα , αν είναι να δουλευεις και να μην σου μένει τίποτα.

Ας μην πω για να ανοιξεις δουλειά.
Όλες οι εταιρειες θα πάνε έξω , ας βάλουν και 50% και 20%-30% οαεε , να δω ποιος θα μείνει Ελλάδα

----------


## MacGyver

Ακριβώς αυτό μου είπε πριν ένα χρόνο, πρώην συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο όταν του βρήκα δουλειά, ενώ αυτός είναι άνεργος τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια.
Δεν με συμφέρει.
Του έδωσε σούτ η γυναίκα του, μένει με την μάνα του αν και 48 χρονών και όλη μέρα στο φβ σχολιάζει και  βρίζει την άτεμη κενωνεία.

----------


## kostasmadness

Παιδια καλησπερα κ απο μενα...προσωπικα εφυγα απο την ελλαδα κ γλυτωσα  απο ολα τα δεινα που με κηνυγουσαν μεχρι το 2012....βασικα ουτε που θελω  να θυμαμαι εκεινη την εποχη σημειωστε εχω τελειωσει τει  ηλεκτρολογιας...δουλευα για 500 ευρω σε ηλεκτρολογο εγκαταστασεων-μεγαλο  συνεργειο δυο χρονια καθε μερα ημουν ενα ρακος...ποναγα παντου,ωραριο  δεν υπηρχε,ταξιδια χωρις να πληρωνομαι τα εκτος αθηνων κ μου ''εφαγε'' κ  εξι μηνες ενσημα....σε καποια φαση ετσι εντελως ξαφνικα τρελαθηκα κ λεω  στον εαυτο μου δεν γινεται να συνεχιστει αυτη η κατασταση ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ  ΞΥΠΝΗΣΩ το αρχικοροιδο!!!λεω εχω πτυχιο μυαλο δεν μου λειπει τ δουλεια εχω να σκαβω με τα κομπρεσερ ολη μερα  για το τπτ,να φτιαχνω λασπες,να τραβαω καλωδια κ γενικα ολη αυτη την ιστορια....κατα  δευτερον αυτη η δουλεια δεν ειναι δουλεια ηλεκτρολογου υπομηχανικου αλλα  δουλεια ηλεκτρολογου εγκαταστασεων απο οαεδ τεε η ιεκ χωρις να θελω να υποτιμησω κανεναν...!στελνω βιογραφικο  σε μια εταιρια που βρηκα απτο ιντερνετ στο εξωτερικο κ αυτη τη στιγμη  ειμαι στη καλυτερη περιοδο της ζωης μου θελω να πω με αυτο πως παντα  υπαρχουν επιλογες αρκει να βαζουμε καμια φορα το μυαλο μας να  δουλευει..........τελος να σημειωσω πως τα 500 ευρω ειναι ακρως  υποτιμητικα για οποιοδηποτε επαγγελμα με αυτο το ποσο μειωνομαστε σαν  λαος...κ τσαντιζομε ασχημα οταν ακουω διαφορους να λενε ε τ να κανουμε  αυτα εχουμε με αυτα θα περασουμε κ να λεμε κ δοξα το θεο...ο θεος οσο κ  θρησκοι να μαστε δεν προκειται να μας βοηθησει σε αυτο το κομματι...παρα  μονο το θαρρος του καθενος κ το μυαλο του...αυτα ειχα να πω......

----------

Fixxxer (20-02-16), 

Σταύρος Απο (20-02-16), 

picdev (20-02-16), 

SRF (20-02-16), 

street (22-02-16)

----------


## picdev

Και εγώ κατάθλιψη κοντεψα ν παθω όταν μετά το στρατό είδα τι γινεται στην αγορα και τι δουλειές υπάρχουν   , ευτυχώς τωτα βρήκα δουλειά σε μια ωραία εταιρεία που οι συνθήκες είναι οι καλύτερες δυνατές και ή δουλειά rnd. Δεν ξέρω τι θα έκανα αν δεν μου καθόταν . φυσικά τα λεφτά δεν είναι και πολλά αλλά δεν είναι και 500e που έπαιρνα στη προηγούμενη εταιρεια-μπουρδελο για να κάνω τα θελήματα του αφεντικού.

Και φυσικά να προσθεσω ότι ή ψυχολογία και οι συνθήκες παίζουν τεράστιο ρόλο στην απόδοση . όσους μήνες καθόμουν δεν έκανα τίποτα , στην νέα εταιρεία μέσα σε 1 βδομάδα εφτιαξα εφαρμογη javafx κ είχα να  πιάσω τη java 6 χρόνια από τη σχολή   , μέχρι και 3d σχέδιο έκανα για να φτιαξω κουτί . φυσικά δεν έχω καμένα μλκ πάνω από το κεφάλι μου να κοιτάει το ρολόι και να ρωτάει τι θα κάνω όπως σε προηγούμενες δουλειές , και το απόγευμα πάω ξεκούραστος στο σπίτι και το βραδακι ρίχνω και ένα διάβασμα για την επόμενη

----------


## SRF

> Δεδομένης της κατάστασης το μήνυμα είναι: πληρώνεις η δεν πληρώνεις εφορία, το να δουλεύουν δύο, η έστω και ένας, με χαμηλό μισθό, είναι πολύ καλύτερα από το να μην δουλεύει κανένας και να τον ταΐζει ο πατέρας σου στα 35-40.
> Άλλο τι θέλεις - τι σου αρέσει και άλλο τι είναι εφικτό.
> Η μητέρα μου (με την ανάλογη σοφία της ηλικίας) λέει: όχι όπως ήξερες νύφη, όπως βρήκες.
> Όποιος αρνείται να το δεχτεί η να το κατανοήσει, ας κάνει λίγη υπομονή μέχρι να πάνε οι μισθοί στα 1500ο καθαρά.



Υπάρχει μιά θεμελειώδης διαφορά στο που αναφερόμαστε! Δεν διαφωνώ ότι είναι καλύτερο ένας χαμηλός μισθός από το 0 και να τον ζει πχ ο πατέρας του! Αλλά ΑΝ είναι κάποιος να εργαστεί σε ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ που απαιτεί ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ που δεν είναι εκ φύσεως - γέννας ικανές να αποκτηθούν εν μία νυκτί, και να πληρώνετε το ίδιο με έναν ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΙΔΕΑ και δεν΄μπορεί να κάνει ως εκ τούτου την απαιτούμενη εργασία αυτή, τότε ΝΑΙ δεν θα πρέπει ΝΑ ΧΑΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ στον βωμό του ΜΗΔΕΝΙΣΜΟΥ ΤΟΥ!  
Για να το θέσω όπως το είχα θέσει παλαιότερα! Εκεί που αναφέρθηκε και ο Λεπουρας... 

Αν 500 μου δώσουν για ηλεκτρονικό πχ σχεδιαστή, και επίσης 500 θα βγάζω ως ντελιβεράς, ή γκαρσόνι... ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΝΤΕΛΙΒΕΡΑΣ 'η ΓΚΑΡΣΟΝΙ, εώς αυτός που θέλεις ηλεκτρονικό με γνώσεις ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΝΤΕΛΙΒΕΡΑ & ΤΟ ΓΚΑΡΣΟΝΙ ΤΟΥ! 
Άλλωστε εγώ ντελίβερυ ή γκαρσόνι ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΑΜΕΣΑ! Το ανάποδο όμως ΙΣΧΥΕΙ? 





> Το προβλημα στην Ελλάδα πλέον δεν είναι μόνο οι μισθοί αλλά αν τελικά συμφερει να δουλευεις . 
> Γιατί εγώ κάθε μέρα πληρώνω διόδια , υγραέρια , όπως και πολλοί άλλοι.
> Όταν ανεβαίνει ή εφορια, ανεβαίνουν τα διόδια , οι φόροι στα καύσιμα  , οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές , η εισφορά αλληλεγγύης , τοτε τι αυξυση να ζητησω ? Για να πάρω αυξυση 100ο πρέπει ο εργοδότης να δώσει 300-400 και μένα στο τέλος να μου πάρει και τα 100ο ή εφορια . 
> Οπότε άντε να πάνε στο διάολο καλύτερα ξαπλα , αν είναι να δουλευεις και να μην σου μένει τίποτα.
> 
> Ας μην πω για να ανοιξεις δουλειά.
> Όλες οι εταιρειες θα πάνε έξω , ας βάλουν και 50% και 20%-30% οαεε , να δω ποιος θα μείνει Ελλάδα



¨οπως σου έχω πει Άκη κάποιοι ΑΝΟΗΤΟΙ ακόμα ΕΠΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ! 





> Ακριβώς αυτό μου είπε πριν ένα χρόνο, πρώην συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο όταν του βρήκα δουλειά, ενώ αυτός είναι άνεργος τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια.
> Δεν με συμφέρει.
> Του έδωσε σούτ η γυναίκα του, μένει με την μάνα του αν και 48 χρονών και όλη μέρα στο φβ σχολιάζει και  βρίζει την άτεμη κενωνεία.



Δεν ξέρω τι "δουλειά" του βρήκες.... αλλά μάλλον ο άνθρωπος τεμπέλης ήταν, όχι "άνεργος" ! Ο τεμπέλης ΔΕΝ πάει ούτε για ντελίβερυ, γκαρσόνι! Ο ΜΗ ΤΕΜΠΕΛΗΣ που όμως ΣΕΒΕΤΑΙ και τον εαυτό του θα προτιμήσει να πάει για γκαρσόνι ή ντελίβερυ, ή και άλλα ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΛΟΥΣΤΕΡΑ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΑ (που δηλαδή ΔΕΝ απαιτούν καμμία "ειδική γνώση" για να τα κάνεις, πχ οδηγός, καφετζής, κλπ) για να βγάζει το μεροκάματο ΞΕΦΤΥΛΑΣ που θα του προτείναν για να "παρέχει τις γνώσεις" του κάποιοι "ΓΑΤΟΙ" !  

Ο δικός σου ανήκε κατ' εμέ, στην κατηγορία ΤΕΜΠΕΛΗΣ! Έχει διαφορά με αυτό που εγώ πιστεύω, υποστηρίζω, και ΠΡΑΤΤΩ στην ζωή μου!

----------


## Panoss

> Παιδια καλησπερα κ απο μενα...προσωπικα εφυγα απο την ελλαδα κ γλυτωσα  απο ολα τα δεινα που με κηνυγουσαν μεχρι το 2012....βασικα ουτε που θελω  να θυμαμαι εκεινη την εποχη σημειωστε εχω τελειωσει τει  ηλεκτρολογιας...δουλευα για 500 ευρω σε ηλεκτρολογο εγκαταστασεων-μεγαλο  συνεργειο δυο χρονια καθε μερα ημουν ενα ρακος...ποναγα παντου,ωραριο  δεν υπηρχε,ταξιδια χωρις να πληρωνομαι τα εκτος αθηνων κ μου ''εφαγε'' κ  εξι μηνες ενσημα....σε καποια φαση ετσι εντελως ξαφνικα τρελαθηκα κ λεω  στον εαυτο μου δεν γινεται να συνεχιστει αυτη η κατασταση ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ  ΞΥΠΝΗΣΩ το αρχικοροιδο!!!λεω εχω πτυχιο μυαλο δεν μου λειπει τ δουλεια εχω να σκαβω με τα κομπρεσερ ολη μερα  για το τπτ,να φτιαχνω λασπες,να τραβαω καλωδια κ γενικα ολη αυτη την ιστορια....κατα  δευτερον αυτη η δουλεια δεν ειναι δουλεια ηλεκτρολογου υπομηχανικου αλλα  δουλεια ηλεκτρολογου εγκαταστασεων απο οαεδ τεε η ιεκ χωρις να θελω να υποτιμησω κανεναν...!στελνω βιογραφικο  σε μια εταιρια που βρηκα απτο ιντερνετ στο εξωτερικο κ αυτη τη στιγμη  ειμαι στη καλυτερη περιοδο της ζωης μου θελω να πω με αυτο πως παντα  υπαρχουν επιλογες αρκει να βαζουμε καμια φορα το μυαλο μας να  δουλευει..........τελος να σημειωσω πως τα 500 ευρω ειναι ακρως  υποτιμητικα για οποιοδηποτε επαγγελμα με αυτο το ποσο μειωνομαστε σαν  λαος...κ τσαντιζομε ασχημα οταν ακουω διαφορους να λενε ε τ να κανουμε  αυτα εχουμε με αυτα θα περασουμε κ να λεμε κ δοξα το θεο...ο θεος οσο κ  θρησκοι να μαστε δεν προκειται να μας βοηθησει σε αυτο το κομματι...παρα  μονο το θαρρος του καθενος κ το μυαλο του...αυτα ειχα να πω......



Ωραίος! Πες σε ποια χώρα αν θες και πόσο ρόλο παίζει η γνώση της γλώσσας.

----------


## MacGyver

Δεν ξέρω τελικά αν βλέπουμε τα ίδια πράγματα, με την ίδια γωνία και αν τελικά ζούμε στην ίδια χώρα.
Προσωπικά, την ίδια τοποθέτηση είχα και πριν πέντε χρόνια το 2011 γινόταν εδώ μέσα αμέτρητες κουβέντες από ηλεκτρολόγους για το ποιο *Fluke* true rms είναι καλύτερο να πάρουν και άλλα πολλά ευτράπελα.

Και επειδή δεν γίνομαι κατανοητός, να καταθέσω τα στοιχεία που προανέφερα.
Ο thespyros άνοιξε αυτό το θέμα πριν τέσσερα χρόνια το 6/12.
Αν κατάλαβα καλά είναι άνεργος από τότε. Κάπου ανέφερε ότι είναι γύρω στα 30.
Πριν μερικές μέρες διαπραγματεύονταν την θέση εργασίας και τα 500€ και όταν πήγε είδε ότι δεν διάλεγε, τον διάλεγαν.
Και τελικά τον απέρριψαν. Και στη θέση αυτή δεν είναι ο μόνος, είναι οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα.
Και εσύ αγαπητέ Γιώργο μιλάς για επιστήμη και για σχεδιαστές. Σε ποια χώρα αναφέρεσαι; Στην Ελλάδα και στις 3-4 θέσεις που μπορεί να υπάρχουν, αν υπάρχουν;

Το να παρατήσει τα ηλεκτρολογικά για να γίνει ντελιβεράς η γκαρσόνι ακούγεται εύκολο.
Πίστεψέ με είναι πολύ ποιο δύσκολο, γιατί εκεί, σε εκείνη τη συνέντευξη θα έχει ανταγωνιστές όλους όσους δεν έχουν σπουδάσει τίποτα, όλους όσους έχουν μεγάλη ανάγκη, όλους τους αλλοδαπούς ....τι μισή Ελλάδα.
Θα βάλει το δικό του μηχανάκι, τα δικά του καύσιμα και σέρβις, τα δικά του ατυχήματα και θα είναι και ανασφάλιστος.

Αλήθεια, το θέμα της ασφάλισης το σκέφτηκε κανείς; Μάλλον όχι, γιατί όσο είναι 25-30  νοιώθει δυνατός.
Όταν χρειαστεί να κάνει καμία σοβαρή επέμβαση, κανένα ατύχημα με όχημα, τότε θα δεις ποια είναι η αξία της οποιασδήποτε ασφαλισμένης εργασίας.
Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι και έξω που δουλεύουν μόνο για την ασφάλιση, και εδώ η λέξη δεν αναφέρθηκε ούτε μία φορά.

Τα πράγματα είναι απλά:
α) Φεύγεις έξω και αρχίζεις έναν μεγάλο αγώνα, αντιμέτωπος με το άγνωστο τη μοναξιά, τη γλώσσα, την κουλτούρα, τον ρατσισμό και πολλά άλλα. Προσωπικά μάλλον θα το έκανα. Δεν είναι παράδεισος, τίποτα δεν χαρίζεται.
β) Κάθεσαι εδώ και προσπαθείς να τρυπώσεις, αρχικά στην ειδικότητα και αν όχι, οπουδήποτε με οσαδήποτε, αρκεί να κάνεις μια αρχή, να ασφαλιστείς, να αποδεσμευτείς από το πορτοφόλι των γονέων, να βάλεις κανένα ένσημο, και το κυριότερο να γλυτώσεις την κατάθλιψη.
Αν είναι λίγα, δεν επαναπαύεσαι, ψάχνεις παράλληλα και κάτι άλλο.
Το να παρατήσεις τη δουλειά για μία άλλη είναι εύκολο, το να μπεις είναι το δύσκολο.

Αν νομίζετε ότι αδικήστε σύμφωνα με τα προσόντα σας και δεν σας συμφέρει, καθίστε σπίτι περιμένοντας το πριγκιπόπουλο στο άσπρο άλογο που θα μοιράζει διευθυντικές θέσεις στα 3Κ€.

----------


## picdev

Το πιο εύκολο είναι να πας εξωτερικό , ειδικά αν έχεις ειδικές γνώσεις . έχω άπειρα παραδείγματα φίλων και συμφοιτητών που πήγαν σε όλες τις χώρες της Ευρώπης , Ιρλανδία , Αγγλία , Ολλανδία , Αυστρία Γερμανία . τα αγγλικά για τεχνικές εταιρείες αρκούν τις περισσότερες φορές ακόμα και στη Γερμανία . από εκεί και πέρα όλοι χωρίς να είναι διάνοιες πήραν έναν μισθό που μπορούν να νοικιάσουν σπίτι , να έχουν ένα αυτοκίνητο και να ζουν με προοπτική . απλά εκεί υπάρχει ή αγορά . εδώ υπάρχει ή αγορά του σουβλατζιδικου .αυτό έχει ζήτηση και σε ένα σουβλατζιδικου ο τυλιχτης πηρε πάνω από 1000€ καθαρά το μήνα για το 8ωρο-10ωρο και πάλι με δυσκολία βρήκαν τυλίχτη και ψηστη.
Δεν νομίζω να μου πάρει πάνω από 1 μήνα να μάθω να τυλιγω σουβλάκια αν το κάνω κάθε μέρα για μερικές ώρες . 
Αντίθετα ποσά χρόνια έχω κάνει να μαθω αντικειμενοστραφή προγραμματισμό , ηλεκτρονικά , μικροελεγκτές , σχεδιασμό pcb κτλ και ακόμα είμαι στην αρχή ??? 
Ή ελληνική οικονομία έχει μπει σε μια ανωμαλία που μόνο με γύψο φτιάχνει .  ο ασθενής είναι βαριά αρρωστος.

----------


## Fixxxer

Εγω αυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι (οχι πως δεν το ξερετε) αν εχεις γνωστο σε καποια εταιρεια και μαλιστα λιγο υψηλοβαθμο οταν δημιουργηθει μια θεση εργασιας εχεις ενα συν...
Γνωριζω εταιρεια συντηρησης Α/Γ που αντι για ηλεκτρολογους ή μηχανολογους εχουν ανθρωπους που εχουν βγαλει ενα λυκειο ή ειναι υδραυλικοι ή ψυκτικοι κλπ ειχαν γνωστο και μπηκαν, απορω με τη αδεια μπαινουν σε υποσταθλους Μ/Τ (τι αναρωτιεμαι κι γω τωρα)

----------

picdev (20-02-16)

----------


## picdev

> Εγω αυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι (οχι πως δεν το ξερετε) αν εχεις γνωστο σε καποια εταιρεια και μαλιστα λιγο υψηλοβαθμο οταν δημιουργηθει μια θεση εργασιας εχεις ενα συν...
> Γνωριζω εταιρεια συντηρησης Α/Γ που αντι για ηλεκτρολογους ή μηχανολογους εχουν ανθρωπους που εχουν βγαλει ενα λυκειο ή ειναι υδραυλικοι ή ψυκτικοι κλπ ειχαν γνωστο και μπηκαν, απορω με τη αδεια μπαινουν σε υποσταθλους Μ/Τ (τι αναρωτιεμαι κι γω τωρα)



Συχνά αυτό είναι το πιο καταστροφικό για την ίδια την εταιρεία

----------


## betacord85

με την αδεια του κονε τους...ασχετο εχει κατσει να ειμαι σε ειαρεια και να βγαζ για 3 τεχνικους δουλεια που πραγματικα δεν ξερανε την τυφλα τους απο παγκο...μονο θεωρια...αλλα ναναι καλα το κονε τους..φυσικα μετα απο κανα 6μηνο τους καταλαβανε και πηραν ποδι...

----------


## Fixxxer

> Συχνά αυτό είναι το πιο καταστροφικό για την ίδια την εταιρεία



Μπα ειναι πολυ μεγαλη εταιρεια...





> με την αδεια του κονε τους...ασχετο εχει κατσει να ειμαι σε ειαρεια και να βγαζ για 3 τεχνικους δουλεια που πραγματικα δεν ξερανε την τυφλα τους απο παγκο...μονο θεωρια...αλλα ναναι καλα το κονε τους..φυσικα μετα απο κανα 6μηνο τους καταλαβανε και πηραν ποδι...



Οσοι βγαινουν απο σχολες ΤΕΛ/ΤΕΙ/ΑΕΙ δεν ειναι ολοι με εμπειρια, υπαρχουν και παρα πολλοι που δεν εχουν πιασει κατσαβιδι, αυτο βεβαια δεν ειναι απαραιτητα κακο...
Αν η εταιρεια εχει σκοπο να τον κρατησει μπορει να τον εκπαιδευσει και να γινει καλυτερος πανω στο συγκεκριμενο αντικειμενο που θα ασχοληθει, πρεπει ομως ασχετα αν τον εκπαιδευσει η οχι να εχει και ορεξη να μαθει και να ασχοληθει και φυσικα οι συναδελφοι του να τον βοηθησουν (γιατι υπαρχουν και συναδελφοι που δεν βοηθανε για διαφορους λογους)...

----------


## picdev

κανείς δεν τα ξέρει ολα, απλά πρέπει να έχεις όρεξη, επίσης η εκπαίδευση κοστίζει για αυτό και η επένδυση σε ένα υπάλληλο είναι η πιο ακριβή επένδυση.
Μπάμπη στις μεγάλες εταιρείες παίρνουν και "άσχετους" \, η εταιρεία δεν βγάζει λεφτά απο αυτούς αλλά περιμένει να βγάλει μετά απο 1-2 χρόνια.
Ενας φίλος που δούλευε στην ericsson μου ειχε χαρακτηριστικά οτι το πρώτο project έκανε να το τελειώσει σε 2-3 μήνες που ειναι κανονικά δουλειά μιας εβδομάδας  το πολύ.
Δεν τον έδιωξε κανείς το ήξεραν , η θέση δε ήταν για junior και εγώ προσωπικά το λέω "δεν το έχω ξανακάνει", μπορεί να περάσουν 1-2-3 μέρες και το αποτέλεσμα να ειναι 0 ,θέλει διάβασμα και πειραματισμό 
Οσο για τους "συναδέλφους" συνήθως μεγάλοι σε ηλικία ,ανασφαλείς, άσχετοι  τρέμουν μην χάσουν τη βόλεψη τους, αυτό δυστυχώς πρπει να  είναι πολύ συχνό φαινόμενο ,τουλάχιστον ,εγώ το έχω συναντήσει και δεν έχω πάει σε πολλές δουλειές

----------


## betacord85

ναι συμφωνω αλλα σημερα με αυτην την κριση ακη προσλαμβανουν ασχετους χωρις καθολου εμπηρεια?η μηπως πονταρουνε στον βασικο μησθο που θα τους δινουν?

----------


## Dbnn

Εγω που ξερω απο ηλεκτρονικα, δεν εχω κανενα πτυχιο. Μονο απολυτηριο γυμνασιου. Μπορω να βρω μια δουλεια πανω σε αυτον τον κλαδο; μπα.....

----------


## betacord85

εχεις ψαξει?και στο βιογραφικο σου ρε δημητρη τι πτυχιο θα βαλεις αν η εταιρεια η το καταστημα θελει ντε και καλα πτυχιουχο?για τα ματια του κοσμου ειναι αλλα καλο θα ειναι καποια στιγμη να βγαλεις

----------


## thespyros

Εγώ διαφωνώ σε αυτήν την κρίση προσλαμβάνουν με εμπειρία με πολλά προσόντα κ μισθό 550€ αυτή ειναι πραγματικότητα δυστυχώς

----------


## arkoudiaris

Παιδιά διαβάζω τα όσα λέτε και αισθάνομαι ότι είμαι αχάριστος. Πριν λίγους μήνες τελείωσα με το στρατό και ως ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός, βρήκα δουλεια σε μεγαλη εταιρεία στην Ελλάδα, που παράγει και εξάγει σχετικό προιον του κλάδου. Ο μισθός είναι παρα πολύ καλος, και όχι μονο για πρωτη εργασια, και το ωραρίο αν και ξεπερνάει το 8ωρο (9-9,5) δεν είναι ακόμη εξαντλητικό. 

Παρόλα αυτά, στην σχολή ασχολήθηκα πολύ με άλλο τομέα, και μου φαίνεται κάπως οτι δεν μπορω να ασχοληθώ με το αντικέιμενο που μου αρέσει τόσο πολύ. Όταν λέω ασχοληθηκα δεν εννοώ οτι πηρα απλώς τα μαθήματα και έκανα μια σχετική προσομοιωτική διπλωματική. Έκανα κάποια βήματα παραπάνω. 

Στην Ελλάδα, όσο έψαξα βρήκα ελάχιστες εταιρείες που να ασχολούνται με το αντικείμενο (συγκεκριμένα ίσως μόνο 2-3). Ως εκ τούτου, σκέφτομαι το μέλλον, και ότι αν δεν κάνω και κυνηγήσω αυτό που αγαπώ τώρα που είμαι ακόμη μικρός, πότε θα το κανώ. Για αυτό το λόγο σκέφτομαι σοβαρά την λύση του εξωτερικού, που οι επιλογές είναι παρα πολλές δίχως να σημαίνει οτι τα πραγματα ειναι ευκολα. Η ιδέα του ότι δεν θέλω να γίνω αυτός που χρησιμοποιεία το προιον, αλλά αυτός που το σχεδιάζει και φτιάχνει το πρωτότυπο, με έχουν κάνει να σκέφτομαι κ την λυση του διδακτορικού. Αν και σε εκείνη την περίπτωση, πάλι μετα από κάποια χρόνια, θα φτάσω στο σημείο της επιλογής Ελλάδα ή εξωτερικό. Και αυτο είναι το κρίμα στην όλη υπόθεση.

Μάλλον για όλα τα παραπάνω φταίει ότι ήμουν τυχερός και δεν αναγκάστηκα να ψάχνω για δουλεια στο οτιδήποτε. Συγνώμη για το σεντόνι παιδιά. Εύχομαι επιλογές που δεν θα μετανοιώσει κανεις μας και καλές δουλειές, όπως τις ορίζει ο καθένας μας.

----------


## picdev

για την olympia λες?

----------


## Dbnn

> εχεις ψαξει?και στο βιογραφικο σου ρε δημητρη τι πτυχιο θα βαλεις αν η εταιρεια η το καταστημα θελει ντε και καλα πτυχιουχο?για τα ματια του κοσμου ειναι αλλα καλο θα ειναι καποια στιγμη να βγαλεις



Παμπολες φορες. Αλλα για να παρω το πτυχιο τεχνικου η/υ πρεπει να πληρωσω στο τεε καπου στα 4400Ε (με κατι προσαυξησεις τοσο εφτασε), τα διδακτρα που χρωσταω καθως ηταν ιδιωτικο. 
Οποτε για ποιο λογο να δωσω τοσα λεφτα που δεν τα εχω και δεν θα μπορεσω να τα μαζεψω και να κρεμασω ενα χαρτι στον τοιχο?? Δεν θα παρω ευχαριστω. Δεν σκοπευω να παω εξωτερικο για κανενα λογο οποτε ας κατσω να κανω ντελιβερι και εχει ο Θεος. 
Και δεν με παιρνει τωρα να παω να ξανακατσω στα θρανια σε καποιο δημοσιο τεε ωστε να ξαναρχισω απο την αρχη καθως πρεπει να κανω 2 δουλειες για να τα φερω βολτα.

----------


## dalai

Δημητρη πηγες ποτε απο το τεε να το παζαρεψεις? Τα χρηματα ειναι πολλα και δε νομιζω οτι ελπιζουν να τα δουνε ποτε.Αλλα αν συμφωνουσατε σε ενα αλλο ποσο τοτε θα βλεπατε ετσω και ενα μερος αυτων. Δε νομιζω να αγνοησουν μια τετοια προσφορα

----------


## picdev

αν δεν ειχες να πληρώσεις γιατί πηγες σε ιδιωτικό ? αφού υπάρχουν και δημόσια νυχτερινα

----------


## Dbnn

> Δημητρη πηγες ποτε απο το τεε να το παζαρεψεις? Τα χρηματα ειναι πολλα και δε νομιζω οτι ελπιζουν να τα δουνε ποτε.Αλλα αν συμφωνουσατε σε ενα αλλο ποσο τοτε θα βλεπατε ετσω και ενα μερος αυτων. Δε νομιζω να αγνοησουν μια τετοια προσφορα



Φιλε μου, πριν 6 με 7 χρονια που ειχα σχεδον τα μισα στο χερι, πηγα στον ιδιο τον προεδρο και του ανεφερα πως εχω τα μισα και τα υπολοιπα να τα εξοφλουσαμε σε δοσεις με καταθεση σε τραπεζικο λογαριασμο. Ανενδοτοι. Η ολο το ποσο η καθολου καθως "δεν ειναι φιλανθρωπικο ιδρυμα". Σηκωθηκα κυριος και εφυγα χωρις "πολλα πολλα". 

Τωρα απλα πρεπει να εργαστω καθως αποτελω την μοναδικη πηγη εισοδηματος στην οικογενεια. Μολις βγει καποιος απο τους γονεις μου στην συνταξη και φυγει φορτιο απο επανω μου τοτε θα το σκεφτω να κρατησω μια πρωινη δουλεια και να παω σε καποιο νυκτερινο.

----------


## picdev

σύνταξη ? ωραίο ανέκδοτο

----------


## Dbnn

> αν δεν ειχες να πληρώσεις γιατί πηγες σε ιδιωτικό ? αφού υπάρχουν και δημόσια νυχτερινα



Κλασικη ατακα που την εχω ακουσει πολλες φορες. Δεν σε παρεξηγω ομως. 
Πηγα γιατι μπορουσα να παω και υπηρχε το εισοδημα να καλυψει το ιδιωτικο. 
Τον λογο ομως που δεν γινοταν να πληρωθει το τελευταιο ετος ομως ειναι κατι που δεν αφορα το φορουμ. 

Πιστεψε με ξερω πολλους που εστελναν τα παιδι τους σε ιδιωτικα αλλα υπερασπιζονταν μεχρι εσχατων τα δημοσια. 
Τουλαχιστον η οικογενεια μου μπορουσε να καλυψει τα εξοδα. Μετα δεν μπορουσε οχι απο αποψη, αλλα απο συνθηκες.

----------


## Dbnn

> σύνταξη ? ωραίο ανέκδοτο



Ισως για σενα να ειναι ανεκδοτο. Για μενα δεν ειναι.

----------


## vasilllis

Παντως τωρα δινουν πτυχια ανευ συμμετοχης.σε δημοσια

----------


## picdev

> Κλασικη ατακα που την εχω ακουσει πολλες φορες. Δεν σε παρεξηγω ομως. 
> Πηγα γιατι μπορουσα να παω και υπηρχε το εισοδημα να καλυψει το ιδιωτικο. 
> Τον λογο ομως που δεν γινοταν να πληρωθει το τελευταιο ετος ομως ειναι κατι που δεν αφορα το φορουμ. 
> 
> Πιστεψε με ξερω πολλους που εστελναν τα παιδι τους σε ιδιωτικα αλλα υπερασπιζονταν μεχρι εσχατων τα δημοσια. 
> Τουλαχιστον η οικογενεια μου μπορουσε να καλυψει τα εξοδα. Μετα δεν μπορουσε οχι απο αποψη, αλλα απο συνθηκες.



δεν υπαρχει λόγος να με παρεξηγήσεις επειδή σε ρώτησα γιατί πήγες σε ιδιωτικό και τι παραπάνω έχει το δημόσιο , ειδικά αν δεν έχεις την οικονομική άνεση.
Οταν λέω άνεση εννοώ  να μην τα βγάζεις τσίμα τσιμα για να πληρώνεις το ιδιωτικό.
Απο νυχτερινά δεν έχω ιδέα

----------


## Panoss

> Πιστεψε με ξερω πολλους που εστελναν τα παιδι τους σε ιδιωτικα αλλα υπερασπιζονταν μεχρι εσχατων τα δημοσια.



Και πώς υπερασπίζεσαι κάτι, και μάλιστα μέχρις εσχάτων, όταν ΔΕΝ το επιλέγεις;

Σαν να λέμε, υπερασπίζομαι τους πρόσφυγες, μέχρις εσχάτων, αλλά όχι και να πληρώσω γι αυτούς!
Όχι και να βραχώ να πέσω στη θάλασσα για να τους βγάλω!

Αλλά τους υπερασπίζομαι. ΜΕΧΡΙΣ ΕΣΧΑΤΩΝ.

----------


## Dbnn

> δεν υπαρχει λόγος να με παρεξηγήσεις οταν σε ρώτησα γιατί πήγες σε ιδιωτικό και τι παραπάνω έχει το δημόσιο , ειδικά αν δεν εχεις την οικονομική άνεση.
> Οταν λέω άνεση εννοώ  να μην τα βγάζεις τσίμα τσιμα για να πληρώνεις το ιδιωτικό.



Μα οταν πηγα σε ιδιωτικο μπορουσα να το καλυψω. Δεν υπηρχε διαθεση για τσιμα τσιμα. Μπορουσα να παω και πηγα. Τωρα με αυτο θα αναλωθουμε; αυτο προσπαθω να εξηγησω.

----------


## lepouras

παιδιά μην το κάνουμε εκλογές εδώ.
Δημήτρη όπως έχω ξανά πει. τέλειωσα 2 φορές το νυχτερινό και σε καθόλου μικρή ηλικία.
φυσικά κανένας δεν θέλει να σε πιέσει. απλά αυτό που θέλω να σου πω και να έχεις στο μυαλό σου είναι ΜΗΝ το ακυρώσεις λόγο ηλικίας.
 όταν με το καλό μπορέσεις τράβα. δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα πέρα από 3-4 ώρες το βράδυ.

και σε πληροφορώ ότι ΚΑΙ στο νυχτερινό όποιος θέλει να μάθει τον βοηθάνε να μάθει. αυτοί που πάνε μόνο και μόνο να πάρουν ένα χαρτί και δεν θέλουν να ασχοληθούν απλά δεν ασχολούνται μαζί του ούτε οι δάσκαλοι.

----------

CybEng (22-02-16), 

vasilllis (21-02-16)

----------


## arkoudiaris

> για την olympia λες?



Οχι  picdev..  Αλλη εταιρεια αλλα δεν θα θελα να πω κατι παραπάνω..  Για ευνοητους λογους..  Τον προβληματισμο μου εξεθεσα απλως..

----------


## vasilllis

> παιδιά μην το κάνουμε εκλογές εδώ.
> Δημήτρη όπως έχω ξανά πει. τέλειωσα 2 φορές το νυχτερινό και σε καθόλου μικρή ηλικία.
> φυσικά κανένας δεν θέλει να σε πιέσει. απλά αυτό που θέλω να σου πω και να έχεις στο μυαλό σου είναι ΜΗΝ το ακυρώσεις λόγο ηλικίας.
>  όταν με το καλό μπορέσεις τράβα. δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα πέρα από 3-4 ώρες το βράδυ.
> 
> και σε πληροφορώ ότι ΚΑΙ στο νυχτερινό όποιος θέλει να μάθει τον βοηθάνε να μάθει. αυτοί που πάνε μόνο και μόνο να πάρουν ένα χαρτί και δεν θέλουν να ασχοληθούν απλά δεν ασχολούνται μαζί του ούτε οι δάσκαλοι.



Πλέον ούτε τις 3-4 ώρες δεν χρειάζεται να "σπαταλάς"

----------


## Fixxxer

> Παιδιά διαβάζω τα όσα λέτε και αισθάνομαι ότι είμαι αχάριστος. Πριν λίγους μήνες τελείωσα με το στρατό και ως ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός, βρήκα δουλεια σε μεγαλη εταιρεία στην Ελλάδα, που παράγει και εξάγει σχετικό προιον του κλάδου. Ο μισθός είναι παρα πολύ καλος, και όχι μονο για πρωτη εργασια, και το ωραρίο αν και ξεπερνάει το 8ωρο (9-9,5) δεν είναι ακόμη εξαντλητικό.



Μπήκες μόνο με βιογραφικό ή με γνωστό (δεν είναι κακό κι γω έχω μπει σε κανά 2 δουλειες με γνωστο)?
Σε ρωτάω πιο πολύ για την στατιστική...

----------


## arkoudiaris

Διχως γνωστο.. Δεν θα χα θεμα να το πω Ουτε γω.... τρεις συνεντευξεις συνολικα με αλλα προσωπα

----------


## thespyros

Έχετε λίγο έχω την άποψη ξεφύγει εκτός θέματος

----------


## Fixxxer

> Έχετε λίγο έχω την άποψη ξεφύγει εκτός θέματος



Γιατι το λες αυτο παντα στο φορουμ ειμαστε εντος θεματος δεν ξεφευγουμε ποτε... :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Σπύρο!!
*ΜΗΝ ΠΑΤΑΣ ΤΟ REPORT ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ
*Αντί να κάνεις απάντηση και το post σου πάει σε όλους τους συντονιστές.

Πάτα το κουμπί που λέει "+Απάντηση στο θέμα"

----------


## navar

> *ΜΗΝ ΠΑΤΑΣ ΤΟ REPORT ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ
> *



οχι σπυρο μην τον ακους !!!!! καλα κανεις... εκει πατα το συνεχεια !!!!
πολυ τεμπελιαζουν τωρα τελευταία , ουτε ενα ban ουτε μια ποινή ούτε τίποτα !

----------

klik (25-02-16)

----------


## thespyros

Χαχαααα σας βάζω σε τάξη !!!!!!

----------


## lepouras

> Σπύρο!!
> *ΜΗΝ ΠΑΤΑΣ ΤΟ REPORT ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ
> *Αντί να κάνεις απάντηση και το post σου πάει σε όλους τους συντονιστές.
> 
> Πάτα το κουμπί που λέει "+Απάντηση στο θέμα"



γιατί το λες αυτό? εμένα δεν με ενοχλεί γιατί δεν κοιτάω στο μαιλ που έρχονται. :hahahha: 
 πάτα όσο θες παλικάρι μου. δεν με ενοχλείς καθόλου εμένα. (από άλλον θα το φας το μπαν) :Rolleyes:

----------


## thespyros

Ακομα μια μέρα δίχως τηλ τα πράγματα πλέον ειναι σοβαρα

----------


## betacord85

ψαχνεσαι γενικα?η μονο στο τομεα του ηλεκτρολογου?εχεις σκεφτει να μετακομισεις μιας και εισαι κοντα στην βουλγαρια για να δουλεψεις?

----------


## thespyros

Μακριά απο Βουλγαρία

----------


## elektronio

> ψαχνεσαι γενικα?η μονο στο τομεα του ηλεκτρολογου?εχεις σκεφτει να μετακομισεις μιας και εισαι κοντα στην βουλγαρια για να δουλεψεις?



Μπάμπη, οι Βούλγαροι έρχονται στην Ελλάδα (ακόμα και σήμερα) για να βρουν δουλειά και να πάρουν καλύτερο μεροκάματο. Τι θα μπορούσε να κάνει στην Βουλγαρία; Υπόψη ότι αν δεν πιάσεις Σόφια και μείνεις στα κοντινά το μεροκάματο είναι 150-200 ευρώ. Και χωρίς να ξέρεις γλώσσα; Μόνο για επιχειρήσεις που έχουν ήδη πελατεία στην Ελλάδα και πάλι υπάρχουν πολλές δυσκολίες.

----------


## picdev

> Μακριά απο Βουλγαρία



εμένα με πήραν 3 φορές τηλέφωνο μετά απο 6 μήνες αφού έστειλα βιογραφικό, θέλει υπομονή .
Καλύτερα βρες κάτι να απασχολείσαι για να μην σε πάρει αποκάτω.

----------


## thespyros

Μόλις τωρα με πήρε τηλ μια Ετερεια για τεχνικός σε ιατρικά μηχανήματα κ δώσαμε ραντεβού αύριο πρωι να πάω να δω το πλάνο της εργασίας .Να σας πω την αλήθεια δεν γνωρίζω απο αυτά Άλλα μ ειναι πολυ ενδιαφέρον να μάθω άντε να δουμε τι θα δουμε

----------


## betacord85

θα συμφωνησω με τον ακη...κανε κατι για να μην μενεις στασιμος...οτιδιποτε ακομα και ντελιβερι οτι ναναι για να παιρνεις κατι για να τα βγαζεις περα...εκτος αν εχεις καβαντζα λεφτα και μπορεις να ανταπεξελθεις...

----------


## thespyros

Το καλό ειναι έχω κάποια καβάντζα κ τσιμπάω απο εκει αλλά κ αυτά όλο κατεβαίνουν

----------


## betacord85

α αν ειναι τοτε ετσι κομπλε...αλλα ψαξου και σε αλλα επαγγελματα για να βγαλεις κατι...σε τι αλλο εισαι προθυμος να δουλεψεις εκτος απο ηλεκτρολογος?η στο παρελθον που εχεις δουλεψει?

----------


## thespyros

Έχω μια πρόταση τωρα σήμερα έγινε για τεχνικός σε ιατρικά μηχανήματα σαν ηλεκτρολόγος αύριο θα πάω. Να με δουν κ να δω το πλάνο δουλειάς ,το κόνε μου το έκανε ένας γνωστός μου άντε να δουμε

----------


## vasilllis

> Έχω μια πρόταση τωρα σήμερα έγινε για τεχνικός σε ιατρικά μηχανήματα σαν ηλεκτρολόγος αύριο θα πάω. Να με δουν κ να δω το πλάνο δουλειάς ,το κόνε μου το έκανε ένας γνωστός μου άντε να δουμε



Καλη τυχη!

----------


## thespyros

Πήγα αλλά ειναι πολυ δύσκολη φάση για μένα ένα αντικείμενο άγνωστο έκανα ένα δοκιμαστικό να δω την φύση εργασίας δεν εχει ωράρια πολλά εκτός έδρας κ γενικά λίγα λεφτά θα το σκεφτώ

----------


## georgiokl

> Πήγα αλλά ειναι πολυ δύσκολη φάση για μένα ένα αντικείμενο άγνωστο έκανα ένα δοκιμαστικό να δω την φύση εργασίας δεν εχει ωράρια πολλά εκτός έδρας κ γενικά λίγα λεφτά θα το σκεφτώ



στειλε και καπου αλου βιογραφικα! αν εχεις τελιεωσει καποιο τει στειλε και σε εργοστασια. Αν και εγω δεν εχω βγει ακομα στην αγορα εργασιας ξερω οτι εργοστασια παιρνουν κοσμο. Λογικα καποιο εργοστασιο θα ζηταει ατομα.

----------


## thespyros

Και που δεν έχω στείλει βιογραφικά παντού νεκρά νεκρά νεκρά τι να πω νιώθω απογοήτευση μεγάλη

----------


## vasilllis

> Πήγα αλλά ειναι πολυ δύσκολη φάση για μένα ένα αντικείμενο άγνωστο έκανα ένα δοκιμαστικό να δω την φύση εργασίας δεν εχει ωράρια πολλά εκτός έδρας κ γενικά λίγα λεφτά θα το σκεφτώ



Τι δύσκολο που δεν μπορείς να μάθεις; δεν αξίζει;

----------


## SRF

> Πήγα αλλά *ειναι πολυ δύσκολη φάση για μένα* ένα αντικείμενο άγνωστο έκανα ένα δοκιμαστικό να δω την φύση εργασίας δεν εχει ωράρια πολλά εκτός έδρας κ γενικά *λίγα λεφτά θα το σκεφτώ*



Δηλαδή? Πόσο... "λίγα" ? 

< 549 ? (μην το σκεφτείς ΚΑΝ) 
550? (Σκέψου το με το ΠΑΣΣΟ σου)
650? (Σκέψου ότι ΔΕΝ ξέρεις ΚΑΙ θα μάθεις κάτι για αύριο)
750? (Ενώ ΔΕΝ ξέρεις το σκέφτεσαι πολύ)
> 800 ??? (Και δεν ξέρεις και το σκέφτεσαι ΑΚΟΜΑ)

---- 
< 2000 ! ?
< 1500 ? 
< 1000 ?

----------


## thespyros

580€ χωρίς υπερωρίες απλά

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Μήπως να έφτιαχνες λίγο το βιογραφικό σου?
Μήπως έχει κάποιο λάθος? Ο τρόπος συγγραφής οτυ. Ξέρω γω?
Αν και δεν νομίζω απλά είπα να πώ και γώ μιά γνώμη.

Είναι διαφορετικό το βιογραφικό ενός τεχνικού από ενός δικηγόρου για παράδειγμα.

----------


## Panoss

> 580€ χωρίς υπερωρίες απλά



Ωράριο; Σου είπανε;

----------


## ultra

Αν σκεφτεις οτι δεν ξερεις το αντικειμενο, αρα με μηδενικη εμπειρια, δεν ακουγεται καθολου ασχημα.
Αφου μεινεις κανα χρονο στην δουλεια και μαθεις, τοτε ανετα ζητας αυξηση κι αν δεν στην δωσει, 
βρισκεις στον ιδιο κλαδο δουλεια, αλλα αυτη τη φορα με προυπηρεσια.

----------


## thespyros

Θα το σκεφτώ

----------


## bchris

Σπυρο γεια σου.
Τα φραγκα ειναι οντως λιγα, αλλα σκεψου το σαν επενδυση.

Θα πας, θα μαθεις, θα βαλεις ποδι σ' ενα χωρο σχετικα κλειστο...
Απο την αλλη, εχοντας και την καβατζα σου οπως ειπες, θα εισαι σχετικα χαλαρος, 
με την εννοια οτι οποτε σου σπασει τα @@ το αφεντικο φευγεις με οτι εχεις μαθει.

Εννοειται φυσικα οτι μετα εχεις ανοιξει και την πορτα των ιατρικων μηχανηματων, που γενικα εχει ψωμι.

Εγω προτεινω να πας χωρις δευτερη σκεψη και απο ψυχολογικη σκοπια να το δεις, καλο θα σου κανει.

Ειναι και απο γνωστο, δωρο απο τον Θεο ειναι κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη.

----------

jakektm (27-02-16), 

klik (25-02-16), 

picdev (24-02-16)

----------


## thespyros

Είμαι πλέον μεγάλος για μαθήματα 40 Άρης χωρίς υπομονή

----------


## Dbnn

> Είμαι πλέον μεγάλος για μαθήματα 40 Άρης χωρίς υπομονή



Η καβατζα τελειωνει σπυρο. Και αμα τελειωσει θα παρακαλας για 400 το μηνα και μαυρες υπερωριες που δεν θα παιρνεις ποτε. Αλλα θα ειναι αργα. 
30αρης εδω.

----------


## thespyros

Τέλος πάντων μην σας κουράζω συνεχίζω δυναμικά

----------


## picdev

Οι συγκεκριμένες δουλειά θέλουν καθημερινό ψαξιμο και ενασχόληση. Επίσης είναι ένας κλάδος που έχει ψωμί και είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερο, κρίμα είναι να μην πας , ειδηκα στην ηλικία σου

----------

thespyros (25-02-16)

----------


## klik

Η ιστορία στα ιατρικά μηχανήματα είναι α) manual, β) γνώση ηλεκτρονικών, γ) εμπειρία.
Πας ένα-δυο χρόνια, αποκτάς εμπειρία, αποκτάς στοιχείο βαρύ για το βιογραφικό, αποκτάς τα manual (copy), αποκτάς γνωριμία με τους πελάτες-ιατρούς.
Αν μετά δεν πάρεις αύξηση ικανοποιητική (αναλόγως και της απόδοσης σου), φεύγεις.
Τόσο απλά!

Όσοι εργοδότες δίνουν ψίχουλα σε κάποιον χωρίς εμπειρία και βγάζουν λεφτά απο αυτόν (απόδοση), θα συζητήσουν και θα δώσουν αύξηση διότι, όπως είπαμε: βγάζουν λεφτά και φυσικά δεν θέλουν να πάει σε ανταγωνιστή ή να γίνει ανταγωνιστής.

----------

thespyros (25-02-16)

----------


## thespyros

Τρίτη έχω συνέντευξη μ εργοστάσιο για συντήρηση άντε να δουμε έχω προαίσθημα πολυ καλό

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Να παώ εγώ στα ιατρικά μηχανήματα? Πλάκα κάνω δεν μένω Αθήνα και θα μου βγεί ο μισθός ενοίκιο.

----------

picdev (26-02-16), 

thespyros (26-02-16)

----------


## vasilllis

> Η ιστορία στα ιατρικά μηχανήματα είναι α) manual, β) γνώση ηλεκτρονικών, γ) εμπειρία.
> Πας ένα-δυο χρόνια, αποκτάς εμπειρία, αποκτάς στοιχείο βαρύ για το βιογραφικό, αποκτάς τα manual (copy), αποκτάς γνωριμία με τους πελάτες-ιατρούς.
> Αν μετά δεν πάρεις αύξηση ικανοποιητική (αναλόγως και της απόδοσης σου), φεύγεις.
> Τόσο απλά!
> 
> Όσοι εργοδότες δίνουν ψίχουλα σε κάποιον χωρίς εμπειρία και βγάζουν λεφτά απο αυτόν (απόδοση), θα συζητήσουν και θα δώσουν αύξηση διότι, όπως είπαμε: βγάζουν λεφτά και φυσικά δεν θέλουν να πάει σε ανταγωνιστή ή να γίνει ανταγωνιστής.



άστο, δεν παίζει.οσο μπορούν να έχουν πρακτικούς φοιτητές με επιδότηση και τσάμπα υπαλλήλους έτσι θα είναι μια ζωή.Δυστυχώς.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> άστο, δεν παίζει.οσο μπορούν να έχουν πρακτικούς φοιτητές με επιδότηση και τσάμπα υπαλλήλους έτσι θα είναι μια ζωή.Δυστυχώς.



Σε εμένα είχε τύχει. Με είχε πάρει πρακτική τεχνική εταιρεία που έφτιαχνε το SCADA στις σύρραγγες της Εγνατίας Οδού.
Σε έξι μήνες είχα φτιάξει το GUI με WinCC που διαχειριζόταν 30000-50000(κάπου εκεί) σήματα που φεύγαν από όλες τις σήραγγες σε 30-50 PLC και αυτά με την σειρά τους στο δικό μου το SCADA.
Κάθε μέρα μου δίναν μια λίστα με σήματα και εγώ τα πέρναγα και έκανα φωτάκια να ανάβουν ή να σβήνουν. Απλή δουλειά.

Μετά από 6 μήνες μου λένε σε θέλουμε να σε κρατήσουμε με 425 ευρώ. Η εταιρεία θεσσαλονίκη εγώ Βολιώτης το ενοίκιο το ρεύμα λέω όχι δεν μπορώ να ζήσω έτσι για πολύ.

Μετά από μήνες που όλα εκείνα τα σήματα χαθήκαν. Κανένας δεν με ρώτησε ποιά είναι τα ονόματα, πως τα κατηγοριοποίησα κλπ με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο και με θέλανε πίσω με 800-900 ευρώ το μήνα.

Προφανώς δεν βγάζανε άκρη με τα σήματα. Η βιαζόνταν να παραδόσουν το έργο και θα αργούσε κάποιος να μάθει τι είχα κάνει.

Και κει είναι που λες... Τα 800-900 δεν μπορούσε να τα δώσει κατευθείαν? Είναι η πρώτη μου εργασιακή εμπειρία και ήμουν πολύ τυχερός που έζησα κάτι τέτοιο στην πρώτη μου δουλειά.
Τότε ένοιωθα περιζήτητος μηχανικός τρομάρα μου χαχαχα. Πάρε τώρα ανεργία χαχαχα

Αλλά ήταν αργά. Αν και το σκέφτομαι ακόμη να πήγαινα. Αλλά δεν είχαν και μπέσα. Μπορεί να με έδιωχναν στο τρίμηνο.

----------

picdev (26-02-16), 

thespyros (26-02-16)

----------


## Fixxxer

> Τρίτη έχω συνέντευξη μ εργοστάσιο για συντήρηση άντε να δουμε έχω προαίσθημα πολυ καλό



Αν το εργοστασιο ειναι σοβαρο θα αμοιβεσαι με ΣΣΕ ηλεκτρολογων και φυσικα ενσημα, υπερωριες, νυχτερινη βαρδια, σκ, bonus παραγωγης κλπ...

----------

thespyros (26-02-16)

----------


## thespyros

ΣΣΕ ηλεκτρολογων ποσο ειναι βρε παιδια αλλα λενε 700ε αλλα 870ε

----------


## Fixxxer

> ΣΣΕ ηλεκτρολογων ποσο ειναι βρε παιδια αλλα λενε 700ε αλλα 870ε



Για τει που ξερω ειναι 900€ καθαρα 5ημερο 8ωρο...
Για ηλεκτροτεχνιτες δεν ξερω...

----------

thespyros (26-02-16)

----------


## thespyros

ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ ΜΙΣΘΟΥ








Βασικός μισθός      980





Επίδομα προϋπηρεσίας





Επίδομα γάμου





Επίδομα τέκνων





Επίδομα ανθυγιεινής εργασίας





Επίδομα ύψους





Επίδομα πλωτών μέσων





Επίδομα υπευθυνότητας





Επίδομα τεχνικής σχολής





Επίδομα ΤΕΙ





Επίδομα ακτινοβολίας





Επίδομα επικίνδυνης εργασίας





ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΕΣ ΜΙΚΤΕΣ ΑΠΟΔΟΧΕΣ 1045

----------


## betacord85

καλα ακομα δεν αρχισες δουλεια ψαχνεις να βρεις ποσο θα παιρνεις?

----------


## picdev

Καλά αν τα πάρεις αυτά , πες μου που είναι να πάω να τα πάρω και εγώ.
Μιλάμε για 5 εργοστάσια σε όλη την Ελλάδα και αν μείνουν ανοιχτά .
Στα εργοστάσια οι ηλεκτρολόγοι έφταναν να παίρνουν 3 κ 5 χιλιάρικα καθαρά και δεν σκιζοντουσαν στην δουλειά.

Χωρίς τα έξτρα , μέχρι σχολικά και δωρο επιταγές

----------


## betacord85

για να παρεις φιλε μου καλε αυτο το ποσον πρεπει εκτος να εχεις σουπερ ντουπερ προυπηρεσια και συστασεις πρεπει να εισαι και γατονι...για να δουμε την τριτη τι θα πεχτει...να πας περιποιημενος ξυρισμενος και με το καταλληλο dress code να μιλας ευγενικα και αν ειναι γυναικα μην κοιτας τα boobs της ουτε το το πατωμα...καλη τυχη

----------

thespyros (27-02-16)

----------


## Fixxxer

Μάλλον εσείς οι από πάνω δεν ξέρετε τι εστί εργοστάσιο και μάλιστα σοβαρό...:P

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## katmadas

προσοχη στο dress code
το καλυτερο dress code για ενα τετοιο ραντεβου για μια τετοια δουλεια ειναι sport casual.
τζιν-πουκαμισο ανοιχτο και ενα απλο παπουτσι.

μην κανεις καμια υπερβολη...

----------


## katmadas

> Καλά αν τα πάρεις αυτά , πες μου που είναι να πάω να τα πάρω και εγώ.
> Μιλάμε για 5 εργοστάσια σε όλη την Ελλάδα και αν μείνουν ανοιχτά .
> Στα εργοστάσια οι ηλεκτρολόγοι έφταναν να παίρνουν 3 κ 5 χιλιάρικα καθαρά και δεν σκιζοντουσαν στην δουλειά.
> 
> Χωρίς τα έξτρα , μέχρι σχολικά και δωρο επιταγές




οχι δεν ειναι ετσι...
ποτε δεν επερναν τοσα λεφτα οι ηλεκτρολογοι.

γενικα υπαρχει μια ατμοσφαιρα σημερα οτι ολοι κλανανε και βγαζανε λεφτα....
δεν ειναι ετσι...

----------


## picdev

Εγώ τα είδα σε εργοστάσιο που έφτιαχνε  πυλώνες ανεμογενητριων , πολυ μεγάλο εργοστάσιο . ανάλογα μου έχουν πει για τα τσιμέντα.
Τώρα αλήθεια ψέματα.

Εμας συνάδελφός μου είπε για γνωστή εταιρεία του χώρου που στη παραγωγή έπαιρναν 1500€ , bonus συλλογικές συμβάσεις και τα σχετικά , τώρα η εταιρεία έχει σχεδόν κλείσει

----------


## katmadas

> Εγώ τα είδα σε εργοστάσιο που έφτιαχνε  πυλώνες ανεμογενητριων , πολυ μεγάλο εργοστάσιο . ανάλογα μου έχουν πει για τα τσιμέντα.
> Τώρα αλήθεια ψέματα.
> 
> Εμας συνάδελφός μου είπε για γνωστή εταιρεία του χώρου που στη παραγωγή έπαιρναν 1500€ , bonus συλλογικές συμβάσεις και τα σχετικά , τώρα η εταιρεία έχει σχεδόν κλείσει




ε ναι 1500+εξτρα οκ ....
τωρα για ανεμογεννητριες δεν ξερω...

εμενα ο πατερας μου μετα απο 35 χρονια στο εργοστασιο εφτασε 2200+υπερωριες περιπου.

----------


## Dbnn

Κατι κανω λαθος......... Τετοιοι μισθοι παιζουν ακομα??

----------


## betacord85

αναλωγα το πτυχιο την προυπηρεσια και τι μεταπτυχιακο εχεις κανει...

----------


## Fixxxer

> ε ναι 1500+εξτρα οκ ....
> τωρα για ανεμογεννητριες δεν ξερω...
> 
> εμενα ο πατερας μου μετα απο 35 χρονια στο εργοστασιο εφτασε 2200+υπερωριες περιπου.




Ο δικος μου μετα απο υπερωριες, 12ωρα, νυχτα, και Σαββατο με την ιδιοτητα του εργοδηγου ειχε φτασει και 3300€ καθαρα...
Για εμενα δεν θα πω... :Tongue2:

----------


## nestoras

> Ο δικος μου μετα απο υπερωριες, 12ωρα, νυχτα, και Σαββατο με την ιδιοτητα του εργοδηγου ειχε φτασει και 3300€ καθαρα...
> Για εμενα δεν θα πω...



11€ την ώρα... Δεν είναι υπερβολικό νούμερο αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι τέλη του 1990 υπήρχαν καθηγητές που έκαναν ιδιαίτερα σε μαθητές με τιμές 25.000δρχ/ώρα ΜΑΥΡΑ....

----------


## Fixxxer

> 11€ την ώρα... Δεν είναι υπερβολικό νούμερο αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι τέλη του 1990 υπήρχαν καθηγητές που έκαναν ιδιαίτερα σε μαθητές με τιμές 25.000δρχ/ώρα ΜΑΥΡΑ....



Απ οσο θυμαμαι τωρα που το λες καθηγητης μας που εκανε και στο σχολειο και ηταν μονιμος επαιρνε σε ιδιαιτερο 15.000δρχ/ωρα εποχες 1997...
Και σημερα υπαρχουν καποιοι με 20€/ωρα...

----------


## picdev

Και 50€ έπαιρναν τη ώρα , υπήρχε χρημα τότε , κυκλοφορούσε , μια δύο τρεις μπορεί να σου καθόταν . 
Πρωτα απ ολλα με πτυχίο δεν έπαιρνες κάτω από 1000€ για 1ο μισθό και δεν είχες και τόση εφορία , ενφια κτλ . τώρα και με προϋπηρεσία και πτυχίο και τα πάντα όλα σου λενε 500€

----------


## klik

Γνωστός ηλεκτρολόγος σε καράβια (8 μήνες εκτός, 4 μήνες αδεια) παίρνει 2800/μήνα * 12 μήνες + μπόνους αν φτάσουν κάποιους στόχους χρόνου (σαν ομάδα). Δουλεύει σε ξένη εταιρία. Έφυγε όταν η εταιρία που δούλευε δεν πήγαινε καλά (ηλεκτρολόγος σε αντιπροσωπεία τρακτέρ).

---

Εγώ δοκίμασα να κάνω κάποια σερβισ σε εργοστάσια που φύγαν και πήγαν Βουλγαρία, αλλά είπα δεν αξίζει τον κόπο. Δεν υπάρχουν προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας (είναι φτηνοί και αναλώσιμοι οι άνθρωποι), ούτε απαιτήσεις, ούτε σου επιτρέπουν σωστή δουλειά. Φυσικά δεν αξίζουν και τα λεφτά.

---

Στα ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα, το 20αρι είναι πολύ. Εκτός αν ο μαθητής είναι σε ιδιωτικό και σκάει 9000/έτος!!!!!!! οπότε ο γονιός αντέχει σκίσιμο.

----------


## lepouras

Άκη σε ένα σωστό εργοστάσιο με σωστό ηλεκτρολόγο ο εργοστασιάρχης χαίρετε όταν κάθετε ο ηλεκτρολόγος.
 ξέρεις γιατί? 
γιατί σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν βλάβες άρα τρέχει η παραγωγή.
 όταν ο ηλεκτρολόγος τρέχει πανικόβλητος, σημαίνει ότι αρκετοί εργάτες κάθονται γιατί δεν έχουν δουλειά και δεν υπάρχει παραγωγή.
σε ένα σωστό εργοστάσιο ο ηλεκτρολόγος για να φτάσει στο σημείο να κάθετε του έχει βγει ο κώλος να το φτάσει σε τέτοια ποιότητα που να μην βγάζει βλάβες.
όπως εσύ λές ξέρεις περιπτώσεις εγώ ξέρω περίπτωση εργοστασιάρχη που το πρωί το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανε με το που έμπαινε στο εργοστάσιο το άγχος του ήταν μέχρι να δει στο γραφείο της τεχνικής υπηρεσίας τον  ηλεκτρολόγου αν πίνει καφέ και κάθετε. και όταν των ρωτήσανε << μα καλά δεν σε πειράζει που κάθετε και πίνει καφέ?>> απάντησε << αν αυτός πίνει καφέ τότε το εργοστάσιο δουλεύει. >> φυσικά και του είχε βγει ο κώλος του μάστορα μέχρι να φτάσει σε σημείο να ξέρεις τόσο καλά το εργοστάσιο και να το έχει φτάσει σε τέτοιο σημείο που να κάθετε.
ψηλά γράμματα για μερικούς για μερικούς άλλους όμως όχι.

----------

CybEng (28-02-16), 

Fixxxer (27-02-16)

----------


## klik

Αυτό δεν είναι το ανέκδοτο με τους administrator? :Lol:  

Πριν (πολλά) χρόνια οι μηχανές ήταν ρελεδάτες με εύκολα κατανοητά σχηματικά και ένας ηλεκτρολόγος μπορούσε να έχει το εργοστάσιο συμμαζεμένο και αρκετή (συσσωρευμένη) εμπειρία στις μηχανές του, ώστε να τις επιδιορθώνει γρήγορα.

Τώρα οι μηχανές έχουν PLC, πλακέτες, εκατοντάδες αισθητήρες κλπ. Μερικές βλάβες μπορείς να τις παρακάμψεις προσωρινά μέχρι την επισκευή (για να συνεχίσει η παραγωγή), άλλες όχι. Οι πιθανότητες να κάθετε ο ηλεκτρολόγος ή να αρκούν οι γνώσεις του ηλεκτρολόγου είναι πολύ μικρές.

----------

vasilllis (27-02-16)

----------


## betacord85

ξεφυγατε απο το θεμα...για να δουμε την τριτη στο interview τι θα πεχτει...

----------


## thespyros

Δώστε καμία ιδέα ώστε να είμαι καλύτερος στην συνέντευξη απο τους άλλους υποψήφιους,οσο αναφορα τον μισθο δεν μ ενδιαφερει ποσα θα παρω αρκει να παρω την δουλεια δεν εχω τρελες απαιτησεις ξερω οτι υπαρχει πολυ ανεργια .

----------


## tsimpidas

> Είμαι πλέον μεγάλος για μαθήματα 40 Άρης χωρίς υπομονή





υπάρχει πάντα και μια διαφορετική κατεύθυνση = http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...7%F2+%EA%E1%E9


εγώ πιστεύω οτι το κώλυμα με ενα επάγγελμα ειναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι, αν σου βγει καλά τότε όλα καλά,

αν όμως στραβώσει τότε ?

εισαι ηλεκτρολόγος αλλα είσαι και άνθρωπος, και οι άνθρωποι μπορούν να κάνουν σχεδόν τα πάντα απο θέμα εργασίας.

----------


## thespyros

τι σημαινει αυτο??? δηλαδη??

----------


## tsimpidas

καλή τύχη με την συνέντευξη. :Smile: 


αν εισαι 40αρης και σου τελειώνει η υπομονή,,,, δουλειά με το ζόρι δεν δινει κανένας, ετσι ητε κάνεις υπομονή ητε σου τελείωσε, αυτο δεν θα αλαξει κατι.

----------

thespyros (27-02-16)

----------


## Fixxxer

Θα συμφωνήσω με το Γιάννη σ αυτά που είπε για να κάθεται ο ηλεκτρολόγος, άλλο να κάθονται 40 άτομα στην παραγωγή που σημαίνει τσάμπα εργατωρες συν το ότι δεν βγάζουν προϊόν στο οποίο μπορεί να έχουν και ρήτρες παραδοσης και άλλο φυσικά να κάθονται 3 άτομα ηλεκτρολόγοι βάρδιας αλλά συνήθως κάθονται αυτοί που είναι νύχτα γιατί το πρωί όλο και κάποια συντήρηση θα γίνεται παράλληλα με την παταγωγη...
Σπύρο πρέπει να είσαι άνετος στην συνέντευξη και συνήθως η απάντηση πρέπει να είναι αυτό που θέλουν να ακούσουν...
Φυσικά θα σε ρωτήσουν και κάποια ηλεκτρολογικα όπως plc,inverter,αυτοματισμοί,μηχανές ίσως σου κάνουν και καμία ερώτηση παγίδα και φυσικά πόσο καιρό χρειάζεσαι μέχρι να κρατήσεις βάρδια αν είσαι μόνος (στα λέω γιατί τα έχω περασει)...
Σε σοβαρό εργοστάσιο μέχρι και ψυχοτεχνικα τεστ κάνουν...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

thespyros (27-02-16)

----------


## thespyros

_Στην αγγελια ελεγε ζητειται ηλεκτρολόγος-συντηρητής βιομηχανικού,ελπιζω να μην εχουν μεγαλες απαιτησεις_

----------


## gsmaster

> Άκη σε ένα σωστό εργοστάσιο με σωστό ηλεκτρολόγο ο εργοστασιάρχης χαίρετε όταν κάθετε ο ηλεκτρολόγος.
>  ..............



Συνονόματε..... έγραψες..... Στείλτο και σε καναν προιστάμενό μου....






> Αυτό δεν είναι το ανέκδοτο με τους administrator? 
> 
> Πριν (πολλά) χρόνια οι μηχανές ήταν ρελεδάτες με εύκολα κατανοητά σχηματικά και ένας ηλεκτρολόγος μπορούσε να έχει το εργοστάσιο συμμαζεμένο και αρκετή (συσσωρευμένη) εμπειρία στις μηχανές του, ώστε να τις επιδιορθώνει γρήγορα.
> 
> Τώρα οι μηχανές έχουν PLC, πλακέτες, εκατοντάδες αισθητήρες κλπ. Μερικές βλάβες μπορείς να τις παρακάμψεις προσωρινά μέχρι την επισκευή (για να συνεχίσει η παραγωγή), άλλες όχι. Οι πιθανότητες να κάθετε ο ηλεκτρολόγος ή να αρκούν οι γνώσεις του ηλεκτρολόγου είναι πολύ μικρές.



klik πλέον ο κλασσικός ηλεκτρολόγος με την έννοια που ξέραμε παλιά όντως δεν μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει όταν δει μια σύγχρονη μηχανή, λόγω δικτύων αισθητήρων plc servo μοτερ και λοιπά τεχνολογικά επιτέυγματα. Αλλά πλέον ο ηλεκτρολόγος που θέλει το εργοστάσιο είναι ο αυτοματιστής ή ο ηλεκτρονικός. Θέλει και τον ηλεκτρολόγο όταν έρθει η ώρα για να περαστουν παροχές για μηχανές ή φωτισμός κτλ, ή για καμια συντήρηση υποσταθμών, αλλά στην παραγωγή 95% χρειάζεται αυτοματιστή-ηλεκτρονικό. ΟΚ υπάρχουν και ηλεκτρολόγοι γατόνια που θα ασχοληθούν και θα μάθουν κάτι παραπάνω αλλά αυτό αποτελεί εξαίρεση.
Και μη νομίζεις ότι στις ρελεδάτες μηχανές τα σχηματικά ειναι εύκολα κατανοητά.... Σε μια μηχανή του 90- είχαν περάσει δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πόσοι μέσα σε 25 χρόνια... έκανα δυο μέρες να βγάλω άκρη, και να την κάνω να δουλεύει όπως θα πρεπε, και με τη βοήθεια του ηλεκτρολογικού σχεδίου, που ήταν λίγο μακρυά απο αυτά που έβλεπα μπροστά μου, μιας και είχαν γίνει μετατροπές που δεν τις κατέγραψε κανείς....


Σπύρο καλή επιτυχία στην συνέντευξη. Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι πρέπει να είσαι ειλικρινής. Κανένας δεν περιμένει να βρει "έτοιμο" τεχνικό. Ειδικά αν στο βιογραφικό σου φαίνεται ότι δεν εχεις δουλέψει σε βιομηχανία, και παρόλα αυτά σε καλέσανε, σημαίνει ότι ψάχνουν για κάποιον χωρίς προυπηρεσία για να τον "φτιάξουν" όπως τον χρειάζονται. Ακούγεται κάπως, αλλά κάθε εργοστάσιο είναι διαφορετικό. Αν κάποιος έχει μάθει σε έναν τρόπο δουλειάς δύσκολα θα προσαρμοστεί. Αυτό που πιστεύω ότι χρειάζεται στην συνέντευξη είναι: 
- να έχεις όρεξη για μάθηση(βασικό). Θα σε ρωτήσουν πχ αν ξέρεις να ρυθμίζεις παραμέτρους σε  3φασικό inverter. Έστω ότι δεν ξέρεις κάν τι είναι, θα πείς ότι δεν ξέρεις αλλά μπορείς να το μάθεις (να είσαι ειλικρινής για να μπορούν αργότερα να σε εμπιστευτούν). Δεν χρειάζεται να δείξεις ότι τα ξέρεις όλα, αλλά αν ξέρεις κάτι έστω και λίγο το αναφέρεις στο βιογραφικό σου (πχ βασική γνώση μιας ξένης γλωσσας)
- όρεξη για δουλειά, αναλόγως το εργοστάσιο, μπορεί να δουλεύει 24-7 και οι εργαζόμενοι βάρδιες πράγμα όχι τόσο εύκολο, ειδικά αν τα ρεπό δεν ειναι ΣΚ. Μπορεί να σε ρωτήσουν αν έχεις πρόβλημα.
- Αγγλικά! χωρίς να ξέρεις αγγλικά θα δυσκολευτείς πολύ! Αν δεν ξέρεις, ξεκίνα να μάθεις. Μπορεί να σωθεί λίγο η κατάσταση αν ξέρεις τπτ Γερμανικά - Ιταλικά - Γαλλικά αναλόγως την προέλευση των μηχανών.
- Ρώτα κι εσύ καποια πράγματα αν σου δωθεί η ευκαιρία. πχ σε ποιον δίνεις αναφορά, αν θα υπάρχει περίοδος εκπαιδευσης κτλ.
- Τα υπόλοιπα λίγο πολύ ισχύουν σε όλες τις συνεντέυξεις

Στην αρχή το πιο πιθανό είναι να σου κάνουν μια σύμβαση 2-3 μήνες για να δουν αν τους κάνεις. Έχουν το δικαίωμα αυτό να σου κάνουν συνεχόμενες συμβάσεις μέχρι 3 χρόνια και μετά αορίστου, ή να σε διακόπτουν απο τη δουλειά για 45 περίπου μέρες. 

Καλή επιτυχία. Αν σε πάρουν, και ο μισθός σου είναι τέτοιος που δεν μπαίνεις μέσα απο βενζίνες και λοιπά έξοδα, μή τυχόν και δεν πάς, μόνο και  μόνο που θα κινείσαι σε ένα χώρο παραγωγής θα σου ανοίξει το μυαλό, θα δεις νέα πράγματα πως δουλεύουν κτλ.


Γιάννης, ο ηλεκτρονικός που κάνει τον "ηλεκτρολόγο" σε μεγάλο εργοστάσιο (και μαζι άλλα δύο συνεργαζόμενα με το πρώτο).

----------

bchris (01-03-16), 

leosedf (01-03-16)

----------


## MacGyver

Τα γεφυρώματα είναι τοπ επιστήμη. Είναι εκεί και θα είναι για πολλά χρόνια όσο υπάρχουν ρελεδες και αισθητήρες.

----------


## gsmaster

> Τα γεφυρώματα είναι τοπ επιστήμη. Είναι εκεί και θα είναι για πολλά χρόνια όσο υπάρχουν ρελεδες και αισθητήρες.



Γεγονός... αρκεί να μην μείνει για πάντα εκέι. Άσε που κάποιοι τεχνικοί αν δεν έχουν ηλεκτρολόγο στη βάρδια, έχουν πάρει αέρα και βάζουν χέρι, και ειδικά όταν γίνει το λάθος γεφύρωμα, εκεί να δεις γέλια, να σε παίρνουν τηλέφωνο πανικόβλητοι τα ξημερώματα.... " Ελα ρε, sorry που σε ξυπνάω (sic) , έπαθε αυτό και δεν δούλευε και έκανα αυτή τη γέφυρα αλλά τώρα κάνει το άλλο και δεν ανάβει αυτό το λαμπάκι." και σηκώνεσαι και πάς και βλέπεις ότι εκανε ένα ωραιότατο βραχυκύκλωμα στα 24V....

----------


## Fixxxer

Δεν θα διαφωνησω οτι στην παραγωγη κατα μεγαλο ποσοστο θελει ηλεκτρονικο ή αυτοματιστη αλλα αναλογα και το εργοστασιο και τι παραγει γι αυτο τα σοβαρα και μεγαλα εργοστασια προσπαθουν να εχουν τμηματα συντηρησης με τειτζηδες ηλεκτρολογους οπου εχουν και τις αδειες να μπαινουν σε υποσταθμους και γενικα εχουν και ενα θεωρητικο υποβαθρο σε οτι κινειται με ρευμα στο εργοστασιο...

----------


## thespyros

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις συμβουλές σας μου δείξετε μεγάλη δύναμη

----------


## leosedf

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις συμβουλές σας μου δείξετε μεγάλη δύναμη



Ωραία, ελπίζω να έμαθες και να μην κάνεις report συνέχεια αντί για απάντηση  :Tongue2:

----------


## thespyros

Απαντάω κανονικά

----------


## thespyros

Ελπίζω να μην εχει πολλούς υποψήφιους κ να πάρω την θέση

----------


## Dbnn

> Ελπίζω να μην εχει πολλούς υποψήφιους κ να πάρω την θέση



Αν σε θελει θα σε παρει. Μη κοιτας υποψηφιους και διαφορα κολπα. 
Σε παιρνουν αν τους καθεσαι καλα στο ματι. Ο εαυτος σου να εισαι και λιγα / κοφτα λογια.

----------

thespyros (28-02-16)

----------


## navar

καλη επιτυχία παλικάρι μου !!!!

----------

thespyros (28-02-16)

----------


## thespyros

Ευχαριστώ πολυ

----------


## thespyros

αρχισα να διαβαζω για αυτοματισμους  αεροσυμπιεστες κλπ

----------


## thespyros

Λοιπόν πέρασα συνέντευξη απο το εργοστάσιο , ήμουν εγώ και ένας άλλος συναδέλφος ,υποψήφιος περίμενα να έρθει η σειρά μου ,κ όταν ήρθε με πήρε η γραμματέας κ μ πήγε στον προϊσταμενο παραγωγής. Αυτός άρχισε να με ρωτάει για τις προηγούμενες δουλειές μου διαβάζοντας παράλληλα το βιογραφικό μου ,κ εκει που μ έλεγε τι εμπειρία είχα μ ρώτησε αν ήξερα κ αλλά πράγματα εκτός ηλεκτρολογικών ,του απάντησα μ ειλικρίνεια ότι μ άρεσει να καταπιάνομαι μ όλο το φάσμα του έδωσα κ δυο παραδείγματα της φύσης δουλειάς μου ,κ εκει πέρνει τηλ έναν μηχανικό να μ δείξει τους χώρους εργασίας  μ χαιρετά χωρίς Να μ πει τιποτα αλλο .

Μετά μ ανέλαβε ο μηχανικός μ έδειξε τους ΗΜ χώρους  την παραγωγή τους πίνακες το σκαντα κλπ κ έτσι τελείωσε η φάση της συνέντευξης 

Κ έμεινα όλο απορροές ,μεσα αν κ πιστεύω Ότι έκανα καλή εντύπωση γιατί ,τον προηγούμενο υποψήφιο δε τον κάνανε ξενάγηση !!!
Παιδιά ακούω γνώμες !!!!

----------


## navar

Σπύρο πρέπει να πήγε καλά , αντε μπράβο !!!!!!!

----------


## thespyros

Δεν ρωτήσα τιποτα απο ωράρια μισθούς κλπ πιστεύω θα υπάρχει και Δεύτερη φάση

----------


## leosedf

Για να δούμε.

Που πήγες?

----------


## thespyros

Δεν μπορώ να αποκαλύψω την εταιρία για προφανείς λόγους

----------


## pstratos

Καλά ακούγεται. Συνήθως όποιος δεν σου κάνει με το καλημέρα απαντάς "θα σε ειδοποιείσουμε" Αφού φτάσατε σε ξενάγηση -κάνατε κουβεντούλα σχετικά με παραγωγή με "ξεναγό"- περίμενε οτι θα σε ξανακαλέσουνε για το παζάρεμα , τόσα-δίνω-πόσα-θες?  Καμιά φορά φτάνεις και σε τρίτο ραντεβού αφού έχουν καταλήξει σε 2-3 υποψήφιους. εκεί δυστυχώς είναι που πέφτει το τηλέφωνό, ή αν αρέσει η φάτσα σου στο big boss ή τι "ομάδα" είσαι ξερω γω

----------


## Fixxxer

Συνηθως με μια συνεντευξη δεν παιρνουν τελικη αποφαση οι αρμοδιοι...
Χρειαζεται 2η και ισως και 3η πολλες φορες...
Απ τη στιγμη ομως που σε καλουν ειναι μια αρχη...
Καλη τυχη και ευχομαι να την παρεις τη δουλεια... :Rolleyes:

----------


## thespyros

Ευχαριστώ πολυ θα σας ενημερώσω τι θα γίνει

----------


## bchris

Αδερφε Σπυρο κι απο εμενα καλη τυχη μεσα απο την καρδια μου.
Ωστοσο, θα ελεγα 'μηδενα προ του τελους μακαριζε' για να ειναι ευχαριστη η εκπληξη, αν μη τι αλλο.

Το οτι σου εδειξαν τους χωρους εργασιας ειναι οπωσδηποτε θετικο, αλλα οχι καθοριστικο.
οπως ειπαν και τα παιδια πιο πανω, χρειαζονται 2-3 συνεντευξεις για να προσλαβει μια μεγαλη μοναδα προσωπικο.

Εννοειται οτι αν τελικα παρεις την δουλεια, με τον πρωτο μισθο κερνας μπυρες & κεμπαπ στον Θαναση....

----------


## Dbnn

Μπραβο Σπυρο!! Καλο σημαδι τα παραπανω. Μην ενθουσιαζεσαι ομως κρατα μια πισινη.

----------


## thespyros

Ευχαριστώ πολυ παιδιά σίγουρα κρατάω πισινή κ συνεχίζω το ψάξιμο επίσης θα κανόνισουμε  μπίρες τα παιδιά απο θεσσαλονικη

----------


## thespyros

Θέλω να μου δίνετε συμβουλές μου ειναι πολύτιμες ευχαριστώ πολυ

----------


## betacord85

απλα σπυρο μην επαναπαυεσαι μονο σε αυτο το interview...στελνε και αλλου βιογραφικα...και παντα να σκεφτεσαι θετικα...μην ξεχνας τα ετοιμα που εχεις καβντζα τελειωνουν...και τοτε αν δεν εχεις βρει η ψυχολογια σου θα πεσει δραματικα...κυνηγα

----------

thespyros (02-03-16)

----------


## thespyros

βεβαιως και συνεχιζω δεν εγινε και κατι ....θελω να πιστευω οτι ολα καλα θα πανε

----------


## thespyros

το μονο που με τρομαζει ειναι μ μου πουν μισθο 580ε

----------


## Dbnn

> το μονο που με τρομαζει ειναι μ μου πουν μισθο 580ε



Και να στο πουν χεστηκες. Στον κλαδο σου ανεβαινει αυτο το ποσο συντομα. Και αν αποδειξεις τι αξιζεις θα εχεις και ενα λογο να ζητησεις παραπανω εν καιρο.

----------


## navar

> το μονο που με τρομαζει ειναι μ μου πουν μισθο 580ε



να σε τρομάζει περισσότερο το να μην έχεις μισθό !

----------

johnpats (02-03-16), 

Nightkeeper (02-03-16), 

thespyros (02-03-16)

----------


## thespyros

Τι να πω !!

----------


## thespyros

MOΛIS ΔΕΧΤΗΚΑ ΤΗΛ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ 2 ΣΥΝΕΝΤΕΥΞΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΑΝΤΕ Ν ΔΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΟΥΝΕ

----------


## JOUN

Αντε με το καλο..

----------

johnpats (02-03-16), 

thespyros (02-03-16)

----------


## thespyros

τι να πω στην δευτερη συνεντευξη>>>>>?? να μιλησω για μισθο?? ωραρια κλπ???

----------


## SRF

> τι να πω στην δευτερη συνεντευξη>>>>>?? να μιλησω για μισθο?? ωραρια κλπ???



θέσε τους όρους σου!  :Biggrin:

----------

johnpats (02-03-16), 

Nightkeeper (02-03-16), 

thespyros (02-03-16)

----------


## Fixxxer

> τι να πω στην δευτερη συνεντευξη>>>>>?? να μιλησω για μισθο?? ωραρια κλπ???



Για μισθο, ωραρια κλπ αν δεν ρωτησουν/πουν αυτοι ρωτησε τους στο τελος...
Καλη τυχη... :Rolleyes:

----------

thespyros (02-03-16)

----------


## thespyros

τι ποσο να ζητησω???

----------


## Fixxxer

> τι ποσο να ζητησω???



Τωρα αυτο εξαρταται κι απ το ποσο καλη και σοβαρη ειναι η εταιρεια, γνωμη μου ειναι πως αν ειναι σοβαρη ζητα ΣΣΕ ηλεκτρολογων (οι σοβαρες εταιρειες δεν εχουν μισθολογικα θεματα) αν νομιζεις πως δεν ειναι τοσο σοβαρη ζητα ενα ποσο και κανε μια διαπραγματευση αν και νομιζω πως θα σου πουνε αυτοι το μισθο...

----------


## navar

νομίζω οτι αν είναι να σε πάρουν και σε θέλουν , θα ανοίξουν αυτοί το θέμα του μισθού , και η απλα θα σου πούνε "τοσα δίνουμε" η θα σου πουνε ευγενικα "τωρα που ξερεις τι πρεπει να κανεις και τι δουλεια εχεις να κανεις εδω, με τι μισθο θα εισαι ικανοποιημένος "
το ποιο πιθανό μαλλον ειναι το πρώτο .

προσωπικά πιστευω πως αν εισαι σχετικα "κοντα" σε αυτα που θες , απλα ρωτα αν αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο που μπορούνε να κάνουν και κόψτω εκεί.
αν εισαι πολυ μακρια απο αυτα που υπολόγιζες , εξήγησε οτι επειδη εχεις υποχρεώσεις οικογενειακές κλπ , οτι μπορεις να ξεκινήσεις χαμηλά αλλα θα ήθελες να εχεις μισθολογική εξέλιξη βαση των δυνατοτήτων σου και οτι είσαι αποφασισμένος να είσαι αποδοτικός !


καπως έτσι χοντρά χοντρά

----------

johnpats (02-03-16)

----------


## thespyros

Είδα την ΣΣΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ 700€ το ποσό ειναι μικτά ξέρει κανείς ;

----------


## kostasmadness

πλακα μ κανετε ετσι???700 ευρω σε εργοστασιο ηλεκτρολογος με ευθυνες με διαβασματα με συνεχη ενημερωση για τα τεκτενομενα χειροτερα απτους γιατρους κ με δουλεια τις περισσοτερες φορες υπο αντιξοες συνθηκες????προτιμω delivery χωρις εννοιες κ σκοτουρες......παιδια μην τα ξαναλεμε τα ιδια το επαγγελμα μας εχει ρεζιλευτει στην ελλαδα....απλα δεν αξιζει τον κοπο...οσοι κανατε το λαθος κ σπουδασατε ηλεκτρολογοι οπως κ εγω αλλωστε ψαχτειτε για εξωτερικο να γλυτωσετε απο τη κακομοιρια της ελλαδας...τουλαχιστον να ζειτε αξιοπρεπως αυτη η χωρα πλεον δεν της αξιζει να εχει ατομα που προσπαθουν κ εχουν σπουδασει...θελει μονο να διοριζει δημοσιους,στρατιωτικους, παπαδες  και καθαριστριες στο υπουργειο οικονομικων κ προσφυγες....ολα τα αλλα τα εχει λυσει.......!

----------


## thespyros

αυτη ειναι η αληθεια δυστηχως κατσε μην ειναι κατψ απο 700ε???

----------


## georgiokl

ο ηλεκτρολογος βαζει παντα την ζωη του και το κεφαλι του κωρονα γραμματα για την ασφαλεια των αλλων. Το ρισκο που παιρνει για να μην σκοτωθει κανεις απο το ρευμα (και ο ηλεκτρολογος αλλα και οποιοσδηποτε αλλος) πρεπει να πληρωνονται. Αλλα οταν δεν ξερουν τι δουλεια κανεις σου λεει οτι ειρθε 5 λεπτα χεβιδωσε 2 βιδες εβαλε 2 καλωδια και πηρε 80 ευρω! Ναι αλλα για να ξερει που θα βαλει το χερακι του εχει σπουδασει 4-5 χρονια δεν τα βαζει ετσι οπου να ναι... Τι να πω το εξωτερικο ειναι μια καλη λυση αλλα εαν φυγουμε ολοι ποιος θα μηνει σε αυτη την Ελλαδιτσα για να ανακαμψει καποια στιγμη! Τα ατομα που θα μεινουν πισω σκευτομαι!!

----------


## street

στα παπαρια σου ... 580 ... 580 .... για αρχη ...  αν δεν εχεις παιδια  σκυλια γατια εισαι οκ ... και 500 να ειναι μην το σκεφτεσαι καν , 


καλη αρχη καρντασι   :Biggrin:

----------

johnpats (02-03-16), 

thespyros (02-03-16)

----------


## thespyros

ευχαριστω παιδια να ειστε καλα

----------


## leosedf

Αν δουλεύεις με τον καιρό θα ανεβεί.

----------


## thespyros

Aπλα μακάρι να ειναι λίγο καλά τα χρήματα γιατί ειναι κ μακριά κ έχω κ βενζίνες

----------


## Fixxxer

> Aπλα μακάρι να ειναι λίγο καλά τα χρήματα γιατί ειναι κ μακριά κ έχω κ βενζίνες



Εταιρικό λεωφορείο δεν έχουν?

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## johnpats

> Εταιρικό λεωφορείο δεν έχουν?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Καλα δεν εχουν ολες εταιρικα λεωφορεια.
Και εκτος αυτου ,και να εχουν λιγο δυσκολο να εξυπηρετουνται ολες οι διευθυνσεςι των εργαζομενων

----------


## Fixxxer

> Καλα δεν εχουν ολες εταιρικα λεωφορεια.
> Και εκτος αυτου ,και να εχουν λιγο δυσκολο να εξυπηρετουνται ολες οι διευθυνσεςι των εργαζομενων



Σίγουρα αλλά ας κάνει και μια ερώτηση...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gsmaster

Κάτσε από Θεσσαλονίκη θα πιάσεις δουλειά Αθήνα? Φαντάζομαι να έχεις που να μένεις τουλάχιστον για τον πρώτο καιρο!

----------


## kostasmadness

προσπαθω να πιστεψω αυτα που διαβαζω κ πραγματικα δεν τα  καταφερνω!!!!ωστε εχουμε γινει τοσο δουλοπρεπεις????παρακαλαμε να  δουλεψουμε για 500 ευρω??κ τους λεμε κ ευχαριστω??ε οχι λοιπον δεν  φταιει το κεφαλαιο αλλα εμεις που με τοσα ειμαστε  ικανοποιημενοι....περαστικα μας κ καλοφαγωτα τα 580!!!!μιλαμε για  αστρονομικο ποσο..........λοιπον στο διαταυτα ζηταω ηλεκτρολογο μηχανικο  τ.ε. (μονο απο τει πειραια)με βαθμο ανω του 9,99.... μεταπτυχιακο στα  δικτυα εμπειρια τουλαχιστον 20 ετη να ξερει αριστα απο εσωτερικες  ηλεκτρικες εγκαταστασεις,αριστη γνωση autocad,να γνωριζει τα παντα απο  αυτοματισμους,να γνωριζει προγραμματισμο plc,αριστη γνωση  αγγλικων,γαλλικων,σουαχιλι,αραβικων,ιταλικων γερμανικα κατα προτιμηση να  ειναι μητρικη του,να γνωριζει να επισκευαζει ολων των ειδων τις  ηλεκτρικες συσκευες,να γνωριζει αριστα απο ψυκτικα,να επισκευαζει  πλακετες ολων των ειδων τυχον γνωσεις ηλεκτροσυγκολλητου κ γνωση  υδραυλικων θεωρειται προσον...προσφερεται μισθος 400 ευρω το μηνα κ μισο  ενσημο καθε ημερα,1 ρεπο τον μηνα που καθοριζεται απτον εργοδοτη,καθε  χριστουγεννα που θα κοβεται η βασιλοπιτα υπαρχει μεριδιο απο τη πιτα κ  σε περιπτωση που βρειτε το φλουρι κερδιζεται 4 ευρω!!!!!!το καλοκαιρι  προσφερουμε 7 μερες για ξεκουραση χωρις να πληρωνεστε φυσικα....για  εκδηλωση ενδιαφεροντος στειλτε βιογραφικο στην παρακατω διευθυνση    arxikoroidoilektrologos@coldmail.gr

----------


## betacord85

εσεις κυριε δουλευτε καπου αυτην την περιοδο αν επιτρεπετε?περνετε πανω απο 500?



> προσπαθω να πιστεψω αυτα που διαβαζω κ πραγματικα δεν τα  καταφερνω!!!!ωστε εχουμε γινει τοσο δουλοπρεπεις????παρακαλαμε να  δουλεψουμε για 500 ευρω??κ τους λεμε κ ευχαριστω??ε οχι λοιπον δεν  φταιει το κεφαλαιο αλλα εμεις που με τοσα ειμαστε  ικανοποιημενοι....περαστικα μας κ καλοφαγωτα τα 580!!!!μιλαμε για  αστρονομικο ποσο..........λοιπον στο διαταυτα ζηταω ηλεκτρολογο μηχανικο  τ.ε. (μονο απο τει πειραια)με βαθμο ανω του 9,99.... μεταπτυχιακο στα  δικτυα εμπειρια τουλαχιστον 20 ετη να ξερει αριστα απο εσωτερικες  ηλεκτρικες εγκαταστασεις,αριστη γνωση autocad,να γνωριζει τα παντα απο  αυτοματισμους,να γνωριζει προγραμματισμο plc,αριστη γνωση  αγγλικων,γαλλικων,σουαχιλι,αραβικων,ιταλικων γερμανικα κατα προτιμηση να  ειναι μητρικη του,να γνωριζει να επισκευαζει ολων των ειδων τις  ηλεκτρικες συσκευες,να γνωριζει αριστα απο ψυκτικα,να επισκευαζει  πλακετες ολων των ειδων τυχον γνωσεις ηλεκτροσυγκολλητου κ γνωση  υδραυλικων θεωρειται προσον...προσφερεται μισθος 400 ευρω το μηνα κ μισο  ενσημο καθε ημερα,1 ρεπο τον μηνα που καθοριζεται απτον εργοδοτη,καθε  χριστουγεννα που θα κοβεται η βασιλοπιτα υπαρχει μεριδιο απο τη πιτα κ  σε περιπτωση που βρειτε το φλουρι κερδιζεται 4 ευρω!!!!!!το καλοκαιρι  προσφερουμε 7 μερες για ξεκουραση χωρις να πληρωνεστε φυσικα....για  εκδηλωση ενδιαφεροντος στειλτε βιογραφικο στην παρακατω διευθυνση    arxikoroidoilektrologos@coldmail.gr

----------


## Nightkeeper

> τι ποσο να ζητησω???



Συγνώμη φίλε μου αλλά δεν είναι ερώτηση αυτή για τώρα...καλά καλα δεν ξέρεις αν θα σε προσλάβουν , δεν ξέρεις αν μπορείς να ανταποκρίθεις στη δουλειά και ρωτάς ΤΗ ΠΟΣΟ ΘΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΩ???? Τι να σου πω... Ζητά ότι σου λείπει ρε παιδί μου, ίσως και να μπορούν να στο δώσουν.......

----------


## kostasmadness

δουλευω στο εξωτερικο ως ηλεκτρολογος μηχανικος.....εκανα το λαθος κ δουλεψα κ εγω μεχρι το 2012 στην ελλαδα για 600 ευρω αλλα ευτυχως ξυπνησα φιλε μου!!!κ οτι λεω δεν το λεω απο κακια αλλα μηπως κ αφυπνησω κ αλλους συναδελφους ειδικα εκεινους που εχουν τελειωσει ενα πολυτεχνειο η τει να ψαχτουνε περα απο τα συνορα της ελλαδας καθως η ζητηση ηλεκτρολογων ειναι τρομερη!!!κ προσφερουνε φοβερα πακετα πολλες εταιριες του εξωτερικου....ενδεικτικα αναφερω φιλος μ ελληνας ηλεκτρολογος μηχανικος στις μπαχαμες παιρνει 5000 δολαρια ως συντηρητης στο atlantis paradise island....οποιος δεν ξερει τι ειναι μπορει να το γκουγκλαρει!

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> δουλευω στο εξωτερικο ως ηλεκτρολογος  μηχανικος.....εκανα το λαθος κ δουλεψα κ εγω μεχρι το 2012 στην ελλαδα  για 600 ευρω αλλα ευτυχως ξυπνησα φιλε μου!!!κ οτι λεω δεν το λεω απο  κακια αλλα μηπως κ αφυπνησω κ αλλους συναδελφους ειδικα εκεινους που  εχουν τελειωσει ενα πολυτεχνειο η τει να ψαχτουνε περα απο τα συνορα της  ελλαδας καθως η ζητηση ηλεκτρολογων ειναι τρομερη!!!κ προσφερουνε  φοβερα πακετα πολλες εταιριες του εξωτερικου....ενδεικτικα αναφερω φιλος  μ ελληνας ηλεκτρολογος μηχανικος στις μπαχαμες παιρνει 5000 δολαρια ως  συντηρητης στο atlantis paradise island....οποιος δεν ξερει τι ειναι  μπορει να το γκουγκλαρει!



Δεν μας αφυπνίζεις. Απλά μας πλάκωσες τώρα στην μιζέρια μας :Sad: . Πολλοί έχουν παιδιά, γονείς μεγάλους εδώ ή λίγες γνώσεις και δεν μπορούν να πάνε έξω. Μπορεί κι απλά να μην θέλουν να ξενιτευτούν.
Δεν μιλώ για μένα. Εγώ είμαι έτοιμος για εξωτερικό μόλις κλέισω κάποιες εκρεμότητες εδώ αλλά καταλαβίνω τους πιό μεγάλους σε ηλικία.

edit: Εδώ κρέμασαν τ μάγουλά μου όταν το *είδα*...

----------


## Fixxxer

Τωρα που ειδα το ξενοδοχειο εδω στην Ελλαδα τα ξενοδοχεια θελουν συντηρητη ηλεκτρολογο που να κανει τα παντα ολα με 1-2 ρεπο το μηνα (το 8ωρο το ξεχνας συν το να σε παρουν τηλ την ωρα που κοιμασαι γιατι ετυχε βλαβη) οταν ειναι στη σεζον και 800-900€ και μαλιστα οχι καθε μηνα τα λεφτα αλλα με καθυστερηση 1-2 μηνες...

----------


## kostasmadness

εγω που το ειδα απο κοντα τι να πω τοτε????χαχαχα....το θεμα ειναι αλλου χρειαζεται αποφασιστηκοτητα στη ζωη κ να παιρνουμε αυτο που θελουμε οποιο κ αν ειναι το τιμημα.....κ οχι να παιρνουμε αυτο που μας δινουν!!!οσο για τους μεγαλους που λες δεν τους λυπαμαι τη δεκαετια του 80 κ 90  κανανε ζωαρα επι πασοκ κ νεας δημοκρατιας....κ τη πληρωσαμε εμεις γτ τελικα ολο αυτο ηταν μια φουσκα,ενα ψεμα!!!

----------

Fixxxer (02-03-16), 

picdev (03-03-16), 

The_Control_Theory (03-03-16)

----------


## betacord85

κυριε κωστα αφου ειναι τοσο ροδινα εκει στα ξενα αν σας εστελνα 10 ηλεκτρολογους τεχνικους με βαρβατα διπλωματα και εμπηρεια θα μπορουσατε να του βοηθησετε ωστε να βρουν δουλεια?

----------


## Fixxxer

Μπαμπη μηπως αυτοι οι 10 που λες βρισκουν δουλεια αλλα δεν δεχονται την θεση για διαφορους λογους?

----------


## betacord85

οχι αγαπητε νικο...ηταν χρονια σε εγκαταστασεις και τωρα που εχει πεσει η δουλεια κανουν απο μιρασμα φυλλαδιων μεχρι και ντελιβερι...απλα αυτο που με χαλασε ειναι οτι ειδα μια ξεκαρφωτη απαντηση σε ενα ποστ ενος παιδιου που ψαχνει δουλεια να τον παροτρυνει η να τον δελεαζει με τα 5000 χιλιαρικα που περνουνστις μπαχαμες...και φυσικα στο τελος πεταμε και σαν σποντα οτι μας φταει η νδ και το πασοκ...γυρναμε γυρναμε παλι στα πολιτικα...

----------


## kostasmadness

δεν ειπε κανεις οτι ειναι τοσο ροδινα στα ξενα...και ουτε ειμαι η μητερα τερεζα των ηλεκτρολογων για να βρισκω δουλεια στον καθεναν ουτε εχω καποια υποχρεωση απεναντι σας..........!απλα ειπα καποια πραγματα βαση της δικης μου εμπειριας ουτε για μενα ηταν ευκολα οταν βγηκα στο εξωτερικο αλλα σταθηκα στα ποδια μου....κ ο καθενας βοηθαει τον εαυτο του μονος του.....απλα καλο ειναι να δινουμε καποιες κατευθυνσεις κ καποιες εναλλακτικες σε καποιους ανθρωπους που δεν θα θελανε τα 500 ευρω της ελλαδας μας που προσφερουνε καποια λαμογια συμπολιτες μας με δικαιολογια την κριση κ αυτη περνουνε τα πεντοχιλιαρα κ τα δεκαχιλιαρα αεροπορια..........απο εργολαβιες!!!

----------


## betacord85

πλακα κανετε αγαπητε...που τις βλεπετε τις εργολαβιες???ποσα χρονια ειπαμε οτι λυπετε απο ελλαδα?το παλικαρι που εγραψε το ποστ πρωτα απο ολα θελει την καθοδηγηση μας πρωτα ψυχολογικα ωστε να παει σωστα προετοιμασμενος στις διαφωρες συνεντευξεις και δευτερων να του δωσουμε συμβουλες ετσι ωστε να μην τον πιασουν κοροιδο στον μισθο του...ναι λογικο ειναι να δινουν 500 ευρω...

----------


## kostasmadness

δεν ειναι καθολου λογικο να δινουν 500 ευρω αυτο προσπαθω να σας πω.....γτ πολυ απλα δεν ΖΕΙΣ με αυτα τα λεφτα απλα φυτοζωεις στην ελλαδα!!!και οπωσδηποτε η δουλεια του ηλεκτρολογου μηχανικου δεν κοστολογειται 500 ευρω σε καμμια των περιπτωσεων!!!!χιλιες φορες να πανε οι ηλεκτρολογοι να δουλευουν για 500 ευρω ντελιβερι κ καφετεριες σαν σερβιτοροι που δεν ειναι και κατι το ιδιαιτερο σαν δουλειες...παρα να ξεφτυλιζουμε την επιστημη της ηλεκτρολογιας για 500 ευρω...οσο για τους εργολαβους μην μ πειτε πως πιστευετε πως ακομα κ στις μερες μας καποιοι δεν κονομανε στο ονομα της κρισης κιολας???απο κορακια δοξα το θεο η ελλαδιτσα εκτρεφει πολλα εδω κ χρονια...απο εξυπνους κ καλους ανθρωπους πασχουμε......

----------


## Dbnn

> δεν ειναι καθολου λογικο να δινουν 500 ευρω αυτο προσπαθω να σας πω.....γτ πολυ απλα δεν ΖΕΙΣ με αυτα τα λεφτα απλα φυτοζωεις στην ελλαδα!!!και οπωσδηποτε η δουλεια του ηλεκτρολογου μηχανικου δεν κοστολογειται 500 ευρω σε καμμια των περιπτωσεων!!!!χιλιες φορες να πανε οι ηλεκτρολογοι να δουλευουν για 500 ευρω ντελιβερι κ καφετεριες σαν σερβιτοροι που δεν ειναι και κατι το ιδιαιτερο σαν δουλειες...παρα να ξεφτυλιζουμε την επιστημη της ηλεκτρολογιας για 500 ευρω...οσο για τους εργολαβους μην μ πειτε πως πιστευετε πως ακομα κ στις μερες μας καποιοι δεν κονομανε στο ονομα της κρισης κιολας???απο κορακια δοξα το θεο η ελλαδιτσα εκτρεφει πολλα εδω κ χρονια...απο εξυπνους κ καλους ανθρωπους πασχουμε......



Ντελιβερι; πλακα μας κανεις ε;
Δουλευω ντελιβερι 1 χρονο τωρα. Εχω να λαβω 1200 υπερωριες μαυρες που τις ξεχασα κιολας. Μου κολλανε μισο ενσημο και ο μισθος ειναι 586 καθαρα το μηνα. Για 8 η 13 ωρες ημερησιως. 
Καλο; 
Θες να μαθεις και tips? 4 euros στο 13ωρο!! 
Ναι ξεφτιλιστηκαν οι ηλεκτρολογοι, ναι πληρωνεται με χαρτζιλικι και οχι με μισθο. 
Αλλα το εξωτερικο δεν μου λεει κατι, αναλωσιμος εισαι και εκει. Και αμα γινει κανα μπαμ και πεσει το ευρω οταν μια ευρωζωνη ειναι ενα απεραντο μπουρδελο τι να τα κανω τα 2000 το μηνα; Καταπλασμα;

Δουλειες υπαρχουν και εδω. Πολυ καλες μαλιστα. Με αποδοχες 800+ το μηνα χωρις προυπηρεσια και εχω πολλα παραδειγματα φιλων και γνωστων. Αρκει να εχεις ενα τηλεφωνο να παρεις. Οτι κυκλοφορει στην χρυση μαλακια εεεε ευκαιρια ηθελα να πω ειναι δουλειες των 500 ευρω. 
Συμβιβαζεσαι απλα να φυτοζωεις με 500 ευρω οπως λες και παραλληλα κανεις γνωριμιες και ψαχνεσαι.
Δεν χρειαζεται απελπισια ουτε το εξωτερικο. 
Btw ωραια η εταιρια που δουλευεις!!

----------


## kostasmadness

ωραια τοτε φιλε μου κατσε στις δουλειες των 500 ευρω κ μην διαμαρτυρεσαι....κ περιμενε τον σωτηρα-γνωστο που θα σε βαλει σε μια δουλεια των 800 ευρω καποια στιγμη.......οσο γιαυτο που λες οτι δεν χρειαζεται ουτε απελπισια ουτε εξωτερικο...εσυ δεν με ρωταγες πριν οτι το σκεφτεσαι?????θα με τρελανεις?οσο για την εταιρια που δουλευω δεν χρειαζεται να την ξερεις...αα κ κατι αλλο σου εστειλα πριβε με καποιες πληροφοριες αλλα μαλλον δεν το στειλα σωστα γτ κ εγω δεν ειμαι εξοικειωμενος με αυτο το site δεν σου ηρθε κ βιαστηκες να με κρινεις...τεσπα καλα να περνας φιλε μ...

----------


## betacord85

να φανταστω εσεις αγαπητε δεν ειχατε καποιο κονε για τα 5 χιλιριακα που περνετε στο εξωτικο νησι?

----------


## Fixxxer

> να φανταστω εσεις αγαπητε δεν ειχατε καποιο κονε για τα 5 χιλιριακα που περνετε στο εξωτικο νησι?



Μπαμπη φιλος του ειπε οτι δουλευει στις Μπαχαμες οχι αυτος...

----------


## lepouras

λοιπόν να ηρεμήσουν λίγο τα πνεύματα παρακαλώ.
 Σπύρο τα πράγματα είναι απλά.
 όσα και να σου δώσουν (σε περίπτωση ξεφτίλας ποσού) πας για λίγους μήνες να πάρεις την εμπειρία τη σημαίνει βιομηχανία. είναι μια καλή και χρήσιμη εμπειρία και θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ.
 αν και εφόσον είναι όντος ξεφτίλα η τιμή απλά παράλληλα ψάχνεις για άλλη δουλειά. με την εμπειρία που θα πάρεις θα έχεις λίγο καλύτερο αέρα στην επόμενη. 
αν σου κάτσει η καλή και δώσουν τίποτα σεβαστά λεφτά, τότε εκμεταλλεύσου το και ξετίναξε τους να μάθεις όσα ποιο πολλά μπορείς.
καλή τύχη.
για τους υπόλοιπους.
  τα 500 είναι ξεφτίλα όποια δουλειά και να κάνεις. 
αλλά και τα 3 και 5 και 10 χιλιάρικα που ακούω για εξωτερικό πάλι δεν μου λένε τίποτα. 
αν δεν κρίνω με βάση το κόστος ζωής εκεί που τα παίρνει ο άλλος είναι απλά νούμερα.
οπότε μην τρελαινόμαστε για τη γίνετε αλλού.
και το να λέμε σε ένα παιδί που ρωτάει με άγχος τη θα αντιμετωπίσει και πως να μιλήσει και τη πρέπει να ξέρει , ότι μην πας είναι χάλια τα λεφτά πάλι δεν είναι λογικό.
 όταν αποκομίσει την εμπειρία του, θα μπορέσει και μόνος του να κρίνει αν είναι λίγα η πολλά. 
γιαυτό ας ηρεμήσουμε.

----------

johnpats (09-03-16)

----------


## picdev

> Αν δουλεύεις με τον καιρό θα ανεβεί.



Πολύ αισιόδοξο σε βρίσκω συριζα ψηφιζεις ???

----------


## johnpats

> Πολύ αισιόδοξο σε βρίσκω συριζα ψηφιζεις ???



Αν καταλαβα καλα, εννοει βασει 3ετιας θα ανεβουν αλλα αυτη η παροχη κοπηκε απο το 2012......

----------


## apilot

Φίλε Σπύρο νομίζω πρέπει να σε βοήθησαν αρκετά αυτά που αποκόμισες από όλους αυτούς που  δώσανε  συμβουλές. Τώρα είναι καιρός να αποφασίσεις εσύ για τα περαιτέρω.
Καλή τύχη από εμένα γιατί σίγουρα την χρειάζεσαι.

----------

johnpats (09-03-16), 

thespyros (03-03-16)

----------


## thespyros

σας ευχαριστώ παιδια δεν υπαρχει λογος να μαλανωνετε κ εγω σκέφτηκα το εξωτερικο αλλα αγαπώ την Ελλάδα και θέλω να μείνω εδω .θα σας πω πως πήγε η συνέντευξη αυριο

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

αμα δεν εισαι βολευτης να περνης 10000 χιλιαρικακια το μηνα μαματα ....... :Lol:

----------


## thespyros

δυστηχως δεν ειχα μυαλο να γινω τοτε βουλευτης >>>>

----------


## thespyros

Αύριο δεύτερη συνέντευξη δεν κρύβω την αλήθεια ότι έχω λίγο άγχος

----------


## bchris

> Αύριο δεύτερη συνέντευξη δεν κρύβω την αλήθεια ότι έχω λίγο άγχος



Μην εχεις αγχος. Οσο τους χρειαζεσαι εσυ, σε χρειαζονται κι αυτοι.

Υπαρχει μια νοοτροπια σε αρκετους, ισως λιγο μεγαλυτερους σε ηλικια (οχι οτι εγω ειμαι τζοβενο)...
Μια νοοτροπια λοιπον, οτι ο εργοδοτης κανει χαρη στον εργαζομενο που του δινει δουλεια.

Δεν ειναι ετσι. Ο εργοδοτης εχει κι αυτος αναγκη απο ενα ατομο να καλυψει την κενη θεση, να του βγαλει δουλεια.
Αν μαλιστα ο εργαζομενος ειναι και μαγκας στον τομεα του δεν ειναι ασυνηθιστο να τον παρακαλανε (σχετικα παντα) οι εργοδοτες.

Αυριο λοιπον που θα πας για την δευτερη συνεντευξη, να φορεσεις το καλυτερο χαμογελο σου και ολα θα πανε καλα.

----------


## thespyros

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## picdev

Βρε ανάγκη έχουν , το χέρι στη τσέπη δεν βάζει κανένας γιατί δεν ξέρει τι του ξημερώνει . ακόμα και αν έχουν , πιστεύω γενικά ότι προτιμάνε να δινουν το κάτι παραπάνω.από το να ακούνε γκρίνια , αλλά όπως είναι οι συνθήκες , τη μια μέρα ο φόρος 50% την άλλη 60 την άλλη 70 την άλλη πτώχευση  σιγά μη δώσουν.
Στο τέλος λένε σιγά μη βρει και άλλου

----------


## Fixxxer

Απ οσο ξερω στις σοβαρες εταιρειες και κυριως τις βιομηχανικες οι μισθοι ερχονται στην 4-5η θεση οσον αφορα τα εξοδα της εταιρειας, τα κυρια εξοδα ειναι φορολογικο και ενεργειακο...

----------

picdev (03-03-16)

----------


## pstratos

Κάποτε φίλος είχε γράψει:

Ζητάω υπάλληλο, για να απαντάει τηλέφωνα, να στέλνει παραγγελίες, να  καθαρίζει το μαγαζί, να κάνει ταμείο, να φτιάχνει τα λογιστικά, να  τρέχει στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες, να κάνει πληρωμές, να τρέχει το site, να  δίνει παραγγελίες, να κάνει παραλαβές, να λύνει τεχνικά προβλήματα, να  κάνει νέες συμφωνίες, να παζαρεύει, να ακούει παράπονα πελατών, να  απαντάει σε mails, να χειρίζεται τη σελίδα στο Facebook και τα social  media, να γνωρίζει από marketing και management, να φτιάχνει διαφημίσεις,  να ξέρει Photoshop, να γράφει επιστολές, να επικοινωνεί με to  εξωτερικό, να κάνει εκτελωνισμούς, να μιλάει με μεταφορικές, να  ετοιμάζει αναφορές και στατιστικά, να μην έχει ωράριο, να δουλεύει  Χριστουγεννα, Πασχα, την ημέρα της γιορτής του, των γενεθλίων του, της  επετείου του γάμου του, τις ημέρες των εορτών και των γενεθλίων των  παιδιών του, όλες τις Κυριακές και τις αργίες, να πηγαίνει αυτόφωρο για 3  ντεσιμπελ, και πάνω από όλα να είναι χαμογελαστός!
 Για όλα αυτά δεν θα παίρνει μισθό, αλλά θα χρωστάει στον βͺ#βΟΑΕΕβ¬, την βͺ#βΔΕΗβ¬, την βͺ#βΕφορίαβ¬, βͺ#βτις_τραπεζεςβ¬, βͺ#βτοΔήμοβ¬, θα δίνει χαράτσι και θα τον βρίζουν και από πάνω.
 Με λίγα λόγια, ζητάω κάποιον να πάρει τη θέση μου και να με απαλλάξει από το να είμαι βͺ#βμικροεπιχειρηματίαςβ¬ στην σύγχρονη βͺ#βΕλλάδαβ¬.


Αυτό για όσους όλη μέρα βρίζουν το κεφαλαιο-καπιτάλα-αφεντικό τους

----------


## thespyros

Πολυ καλο

----------


## lepouras

> Κάποτε φίλος είχε γράψει:
> 
> Ζητάω υπάλληλο, για να απαντάει τηλέφωνα, να στέλνει παραγγελίες, να  καθαρίζει το μαγαζί, να κάνει ταμείο, να φτιάχνει τα λογιστικά, να  τρέχει στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες, να κάνει πληρωμές, να τρέχει το site, να  δίνει παραγγελίες, να κάνει παραλαβές, να λύνει τεχνικά προβλήματα, να  κάνει νέες συμφωνίες, να παζαρεύει, να ακούει παράπονα πελατών, να  απαντάει σε mails, να χειρίζεται τη σελίδα στο Facebook και τα social  media, να γνωρίζει από marketing και management, να φτιάχνει διαφημίσεις,  να ξέρει Photoshop, να γράφει επιστολές, να επικοινωνεί με to  εξωτερικό, να κάνει εκτελωνισμούς, να μιλάει με μεταφορικές, να  ετοιμάζει αναφορές και στατιστικά, να μην έχει ωράριο, να δουλεύει  Χριστουγεννα, Πασχα, την ημέρα της γιορτής του, των γενεθλίων του, της  επετείου του γάμου του, τις ημέρες των εορτών και των γενεθλίων των  παιδιών του, όλες τις Κυριακές και τις αργίες, να πηγαίνει αυτόφωρο για 3  ντεσιμπελ, και πάνω από όλα να είναι χαμογελαστός!
>  Για όλα αυτά δεν θα παίρνει μισθό, αλλά θα χρωστάει στον βͺ#βΟΑΕΕβ¬, την βͺ#βΔΕΗβ¬, την βͺ#βΕφορίαβ¬, βͺ#βτις_τραπεζεςβ¬, βͺ#βτοΔήμοβ¬, θα δίνει χαράτσι και θα τον βρίζουν και από πάνω.
>  Με λίγα λόγια, ζητάω κάποιον να πάρει τη θέση μου και να με απαλλάξει από το να είμαι βͺ#βμικροεπιχειρηματίαςβ¬ στην σύγχρονη βͺ#βΕλλάδαβ¬.
> 
> 
> *Αυτό για όσους όλη μέρα βρίζουν το κεφαλαιο-καπιτάλα-αφεντικό τους*



ένας που κάνει όλα αυτά δεν είναι πρώτα από όλα αφεντικό. είναι δούλος της επιχείρησής του. αν νομίζει μετά από όλα αυτά ότι ανήκει στην καπιταλιστική φαμίλια κορόιδο πιάστηκε και τον πιάσανε.
αυτά για όσου νομίζουν ότι επειδή πιάσανε δυο δραχμές στην τσέπη γίνανε Βασιλόπορτες(Bill Gates)   και ανήκουν στην ίδια μπάντα που ανήκουν και αυτοί που ανεβοκατεβάζουν κυβερνήσεις και χώρες.

----------


## vasilllis

> Κάποτε φίλος είχε γράψει:
> 
> Ζητάω υπάλληλο, για να απαντάει τηλέφωνα, να στέλνει παραγγελίες, να  καθαρίζει το μαγαζί, να κάνει ταμείο, να φτιάχνει τα λογιστικά, να  τρέχει στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες, να κάνει πληρωμές, να τρέχει το site, να  δίνει παραγγελίες, να κάνει παραλαβές, να λύνει τεχνικά προβλήματα, να  κάνει νέες συμφωνίες, να παζαρεύει, να ακούει παράπονα πελατών, να  απαντάει σε mails, να χειρίζεται τη σελίδα στο Facebook και τα social  media, να γνωρίζει από marketing και management, να φτιάχνει διαφημίσεις,  να ξέρει Photoshop, να γράφει επιστολές, να επικοινωνεί με to  εξωτερικό, να κάνει εκτελωνισμούς, να μιλάει με μεταφορικές, να  ετοιμάζει αναφορές και στατιστικά, να μην έχει ωράριο, να δουλεύει  Χριστουγεννα, Πασχα, την ημέρα της γιορτής του, των γενεθλίων του, της  επετείου του γάμου του, τις ημέρες των εορτών και των γενεθλίων των  παιδιών του, όλες τις Κυριακές και τις αργίες, να πηγαίνει αυτόφωρο για 3  ντεσιμπελ, και πάνω από όλα να είναι χαμογελαστός!
>  Για όλα αυτά δεν θα παίρνει μισθό, αλλά θα χρωστάει στον βͺ#βΟΑΕΕβ¬, την βͺ#βΔΕΗβ¬, την βͺ#βΕφορίαβ¬, βͺ#βτις_τραπεζεςβ¬, βͺ#βτοΔήμοβ¬, θα δίνει χαράτσι και θα τον βρίζουν και από πάνω.
>  Με λίγα λόγια, ζητάω κάποιον να πάρει τη θέση μου και να με απαλλάξει από το να είμαι βͺ#βμικροεπιχειρηματίαςβ¬ στην σύγχρονη βͺ#βΕλλάδαβ¬.
> 
> 
> Αυτό για όσους όλη μέρα βρίζουν το κεφαλαιο-καπιτάλα-αφεντικό τους



Μια ερωτηση για τον φιλο:
Α.Οταν δεν χρωσταγε δεη,εφορια,τεβε,τσα κλπ.Ειχε φωναξει κανενα να τον βοηθησει να τρωνε μαζι οτι βγαζανε?ή ψαχνει συνεταιρο στα χρεη?
Εγω προσωπικα οσους εχω γνωρισει ποτε δεν ειδα ανετο υπαλληλο.ΠΟΤΕ.Ολοι μεροδουλι μεροφαι.Πως τωρα απο το ρισκο και το κατι παραπανω ψαχνονται ολοι στο μεροδουλη και στην σιγουρατζα.

----------


## thespyros

Λοιπόν ενημέρωση απο 2 συνέντευξη ήμουν εγώ κ άλλοι 4 μ είπε για ωράρια για φύση εργασίας για πολλά αλλά πέρασα απο εργοστάσιΕχη αυτή την φορα κ στο τέλος μ είπε ότι θα είμαι μόνος κ αν μπορώ να τα καταφέρω ,, κ εκει ΠΑΓΩΣΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΟΤΙ Μ ΑΠΕΡΙΨΕ

----------


## thespyros

Συνεχίζω το ψάξιμο για άλλου δεν πειράζει κάθε εμπόδιο σε καλο

----------


## bchris

> Λοιπόν ενημέρωση απο 2 συνέντευξη ήμουν εγώ κ άλλοι 4 μ είπε για ωράρια για φύση εργασίας για πολλά αλλά πέρασα απο εργοστάσιΕχη αυτή την φορα κ στο τέλος μ είπε ότι θα είμαι μόνος κ αν μπορώ να τα καταφέρω ,, κ εκει ΠΑΓΩΣΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΟΤΙ Μ ΑΠΕΡΙΨΕ



Πριν απο λιγο εδω εγραφε: "...αν μπορω να τα καταφερω και του ειπα οτι θα χρειαστω λιγο χρονο για να προσαρμοστω, αλλα θα ειμαι ΟΚ" (οχι ακριβως με αυτα τα λογια, αλλα αρκετα κοντα).

Τωρα διαβαζουμε κατι τελειως διαφορετικο.

Τελικα τι εγινε?

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Λοιπόν ενημέρωση απο 2 συνέντευξη ήμουν εγώ κ  άλλοι 4 μ είπε για ωράρια για φύση εργασίας για πολλά αλλά πέρασα απο  εργοστάσιΕχη αυτή την φορα κ στο τέλος μ είπε ότι θα είμαι μόνος κ αν  μπορώ να τα καταφέρω ,, κ εκει ΠΑΓΩΣΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΟΤΙ Μ  ΑΠΕΡΙΨΕ







> Συνεχίζω το ψάξιμο για άλλου δεν πειράζει κάθε εμπόδιο σε καλο



Φεύγεις πολύ εύκολα. Αν είναι για τα χρήματα που είναι όντως λίγα τότε είμαι μαζί σου. Αν δεν είναι γι αυτό τον λόγο πρέπει να επιμένεις στο τι διεκδικείς.
Στην περίπτωση αυτή μιά θέση. Οι άλλοι 4 σαν κι εσένα είναι κι αυτοί αλλά δεν νομίζω να ψάξουν γι αλλού..

----------


## Fixxxer

Μηπως ρε συ Σπυρο ψαχνεις να βρεις μια δουλεια που να ειναι οπως την θες?
Λιγο δυσκολο παντως να συμβει αυτο...

----------


## SRF

> Λοιπόν ενημέρωση απο 2 συνέντευξη ήμουν εγώ κ άλλοι 4 μ είπε για ωράρια για φύση εργασίας για πολλά αλλά πέρασα απο εργοστάσιΕχη αυτή την φορα κ στο τέλος μ είπε ότι θα είμαι μόνος κ αν μπορώ να τα καταφέρω ,, κ εκει ΠΑΓΩΣΑ *ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΟΤΙ Μ ΑΠΕΡΙΨΕ*



Εσύ νομίζεις ότι σε απέρριψε, ή όντως σου είπε "ευχαριστούμε" εκείνος? Είπε θα σας ειδοποιήσουμε? ή τίποτα άλλο? Δηλαδή ΠΩΣ τελείωσε και έφυγες? ¨οτι θα το "σκεφτούνε" και θα σε ενημερώσουν? 

Μήπως προτρέχεις?

----------


## lepouras

βρε Σπύρο. αν επιτρέπετε. πες μας τελικά τη εργοστάσιο είναι. όχι ποια εταιρία είναι αλλά το αντικείμενο του εργοστασίου. πχ υφαντουργία? χυτήριο? κεραμική? ανακύκλωσης? εμφιάλωσης?

----------


## katmadas

> Πριν απο λιγο εδω εγραφε: "...αν μπορω να τα καταφερω και του ειπα οτι θα χρειαστω λιγο χρονο για να προσαρμοστω, αλλα θα ειμαι ΟΚ" (οχι ακριβως με αυτα τα λογια, αλλα αρκετα κοντα).
> 
> Τωρα διαβαζουμε κατι τελειως διαφορετικο.
> 
> Τελικα τι εγινε?



ναι αληθεια...

----------


## elektronio

> Φεύγεις πολύ εύκολα. *Αν είναι για τα χρήματα που είναι όντως λίγα τότε είμαι μαζί σου.* Αν δεν είναι γι αυτό τον λόγο πρέπει να επιμένεις στο τι διεκδικείς.
> Στην περίπτωση αυτή μιά θέση. Οι άλλοι 4 σαν κι εσένα είναι κι αυτοί αλλά δεν νομίζω να ψάξουν γι αλλού..



Φίλε Tedi, δεν ξέρω αν εργάζεσαι ή αν ετοιμάζεσαι για εργασία αλλά αυτό που αναφέρεις το θεωρώ πολύ λάθος. Σήμερα για όσους ψάχνουν υπάρχουν τα λίγα και το τίποτε. Αν απορρίπτεις τα λίγα θα μείνεις στο τίποτε. Ο τρίτος δρόμος είναι το ελεύθερο επάγγελμα εκεί, πάντα για τους νεοεισερχόμενους, υπάρχει το μείον δηλαδή δουλεύεις και πληρώνεις.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Φίλε Tedi, δεν ξέρω αν εργάζεσαι ή αν  ετοιμάζεσαι για εργασία αλλά αυτό που αναφέρεις το θεωρώ πολύ λάθος.  Σήμερα για όσους ψάχνουν υπάρχουν τα λίγα και το τίποτε. Αν απορρίπτεις  τα λίγα θα μείνεις στο τίποτε. Ο τρίτος δρόμος είναι το ελεύθερο  επάγγελμα εκεί, πάντα για τους νεοεισερχόμενους, υπάρχει το μείον δηλαδή  δουλεύεις και πληρώνεις.



Υπάρχει το λίγα ή τίποτα συμφωνώ. Αλλά στο ποστ μου ήθελα να επισημάνω το φεύγω πριν με διώξουν.

----------


## thespyros

Σωστό εμένα μαλλιών απορρίπτουν διότι δεν έχω μεγάλη εμπειρία στην βιομηχανία . Η εργασία μου τα τελευταία χρονια ήταν σε εμπορικά καταστήματα συντήρηση

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Σωστό εμένα μαλλιών απορρίπτουν διότι δεν έχω μεγάλη εμπειρία στην βιομηχανία . Η εργασία μου τα τελευταία χρονια ήταν σε εμπορικά καταστήματα συντήρηση



Σπύρο έχεις μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία από μένα τότε. Ειλικρινά εγώ δεν έχω δουλέψει ποτέ καθαρά σε ηλεκτρολογικά. Μην μασάς. Ξέχνα τα PLC προς το παρόν για το εργοστάσιο.

Αν ήταν να ασχοληθείς με PLC θα σουν σε τεχνική εταιρεία κι όχι σε εργοστάσιο.

Οι άλλοι 4 ακριβώς σαν κι εσένα είναι. Μπορεί κι αυτοί να μην γνωρίζουν από PLC...

----------


## katmadas

τα plc δεν ειναι δουλεια ηλεκτρολογων αλλα ηλεκτρονικων.
ασχετα που οι περισσοτερες βιομηχανιες τα ριχνουν ολλα στους ηλεκτρολογους.
Ενα ειναι το σιγουρο παντως....
μεγαλο ονομα στην βιομηχανια εχει και ηλεκτρονικους και ηλεκτρολογους στην βαρδυα.
αρα μαλλον για μικρες μιλατε....

----------

CybEng (05-03-16), 

johnpats (09-03-16), 

picdev (05-03-16), 

street (04-04-16)

----------


## picdev

Φάνη υπάρχου και αυτοματιστες και ηλεκτρολόγοι που δουλεύουν μια χαρά τα plc ,και ηλεκτρονικοί που δεν έχουν ιδέα. Παράδειγμα λεπουρας, μια χαρά προγράμματα φτιάχνει αλλά ψάχνεται . οπότε όρεξη να έχεις και χρόνο  να διαβάσεις από εκεί και πέρα όλα γίνονται

----------

katmadas (05-03-16)

----------


## katmadas

Ναι σιγουρα Ακη...
Επισης υπαρχουν χομπιστες ηλεκτρονικοι που ξερουν καλυτερα απο ηλεκτρονικους.

Το θεμα στην βιομηχανια ειναι οι πιστιποιησεις γιαυτο και σε καθε ποστο χρειαζεται το καταλληλο πτυχειο.

----------


## picdev

Το πρόγραμμα στο plc τι πιστοποίηση θέλει ? Με τι πτυχειο? 
Ανοίγεις μεγάλη κουβέντα

----------


## Fixxxer

Σοβαρες μεγαλες βιομηχανιες στην Ελλαδα (ναι υπαρχουν και τετοιες) εχουν ξεχωριστα τμηματα...
Οι ηλεκτρονικοι ειναι απο εκει μεχρι εκει, το ιδιο και οι ηλεκτρολογοι και υπαρχει συνεργασια των 2 τμηματων...
Δυστυχως ή ευτυχως οι ηλεκτρολογοι και ειδικα αυτοι των τει μπορουν να ασχοληθουν με οτι περναει ρευμα ασθενη ή ισχυρο, DC ή AC, χαμηλης,μεσης ή υψηλης τασης γι αυτο και οι εργοδοτες προτιμουν να εχουν ενα για ολα οπου πολλες φορες ισως να ειναι και λαθος...

----------


## thespyros

Μου είπε εάν μπορώ να βρίσκω την βλάβη επικοινωνία με το μηχάνημα και τέτοια του ειπα ότι θέλω λίγο χρονο να τα δω και θα είμαι εντάξει ! Τωρα αν αυτό το είδε σαν ελειψη γνώσης τι να πω !!!
Επίσης δεν μ είπε για μισθό μ είπε ποσά έπεσαν στην προηγούμενη δουλειά μου αυτό πάλι τι ήταν!!!!

----------


## thespyros

Λέτε αν με πάρουν να πάω και να δω αν μπορώ να τα βγάλω πέρα κ αν όχι να φύγω ;;;

----------


## thespyros

Σαν εργοστάσιο μικρή εταιρία ειναι δεν ειναι και τιποτα τεράστιο βγάζει αλουμίνια για πόρτες κλπ

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Μου είπε εάν μπορώ να βρίσκω την βλάβη επικοινωνία με το μηχάνημα και τέτοια του ειπα ότι θέλω λίγο χρονο να τα δω και θα είμαι εντάξει ! Τωρα αν αυτό το είδε σαν ελειψη γνώσης τι να πω !!!
> Επίσης δεν μ είπε για μισθό μ είπε ποσά έπεσαν στην προηγούμενη δουλειά μου αυτό πάλι τι ήταν!!!!




Κι εγώ έχω πάει 3 συνεντεύξεις για δουλειά και δεν μου έλεγε για μισθό. Μέχρι που τον ρώτησα εγώ.
Περίμενα να το πεί αυτός να μην φανώ κάπως αλλα αφού δεν το έκανε τον ρώτησα εγώ πρώτος.
Αν είναι σωστή μιά εταιρεία πιστεύω αυτά στα λένε στην αρχή κι ας είναι και 500ευρώ.

Να πας... Αν σε πάρει να πας μην μασάς. Αν δεις ότι δεν τα καταφέρνεις τότε θα έχει κι αυτός μερίδιο που σε επέλεξε.
Εσύ τα είπες πολύ ωραία που του είπες την αλήθεια ότι θέλεις ένα διάστημα προσαρμογής.
Αν δεις σε αυτό το διάστημα ότι όντως δεν τα καταφέρνεις σε βοηθάνε εδώ τα παιδιά(ηλεκτρολόγοι-plc-άδες) όσο μπορούν κι αν ακόμη δεν πετύχει η κατάσταση
τότε του λες φεύγω. Ας μοιραστεί κι αυτός το ρίσκο. Όχι μόνο εσύ.

*Αν και πιστεύω ότι είσαι αγχωμένος και μετά την περίοδο προσαρμογής θα τα πας μιά χαρά.*

----------


## thespyros

Το θέμα ειναι ότι ειναι μακριά απο έκει που μένω θέλω σίγουρα 150€ βενζίνες με 200€

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Το θέμα ειναι ότι ειναι μακριά απο έκει που μένω θέλω σίγουρα 150€ βενζίνες με 200€



Αυτό είναι άλλο. Σε αυτό δεν μπορώ να πω τίποτα. Είναι δικό σου θέμα δυστυχώς. Κρίμα. Η Αθήνα αυτό το κακό έχει σε σχέση με επαρχία.

----------


## thespyros

Άντε να δουμε

----------


## picdev

Και εγώ έχω 200€ πάγια έξοδα , διόδια και υγραέριο αλλά τουλάχιστον κάνω μια δουλειά που κάθε μέρα μαθαίνω , ναι μεν λίγα τα λεφτά στις μέρες μας  αναλογικά με αυτά που προσφερεις σε μια δουλειά υψηλης προστιθέμενης αξίας αλλά αν έχεις πολλές γνώσεις και σε βάθος καμία φορά μπορείς να αναδειχθεις πολύ γρήγορα και να έχεις πάντα δουλειά . ακόμα και πριν 2 βδομάδες με πήραν τηλ για βιογραφικό που είχα στείλει το Σεπτέμβρη το καλοκαίρι πάλι μου είπαν για αλλες 2 δουλειές χωρίς να ψάχνω , τις απεριψα επειδή θα εμενα στάσιμος σε γνώσεις

----------


## bchris

> Το θέμα ειναι ότι ειναι μακριά απο έκει που μένω θέλω σίγουρα 150€ βενζίνες με 200€



Συγγνωμη, αλλα αυτο επρεπε να το ειχες σκεφτει απο πριν. 
Αμα ειναι πιο μακρυα απο κει που εισαι διατεθημενος να πας, τοτε δεν θα επρεπε να ειχες παει εξαρχης.
Σπαταλησες και τον δικο σου χρονο και τον δικο τους.





> Λέτε αν με πάρουν να πάω και να δω αν μπορώ να τα βγάλω πέρα κ αν όχι να φύγω ;;;



Οχι!
Αμα σε παρουν θα κανεις τα αδυνατα δυνατα για να ανταποκριθεις.
Αμα τον κρεμασεις αφ' ενος χαλας την δικη σου υποληψη/φημη, αφ' ετερου χαλας την πιατσα για τους επομενους.

----------


## thespyros

Την Δευτέρα μου είπε ότι θα έχουμε αποτέλεσμα η θετικά η αρνητικά

----------


## thespyros

Εντός ημέρας απάντηση απο το εργοστάσιο η θετικά η αρνητικά

----------


## thespyros

Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον που επιδείξατε για πιθανή συνεργασία με την εταιρία μας, όπως επίσης και για τον κόπο που κάνατε για να μας επισκεφτείτε.  

Οι παρούσες ανάγκες της εταιρίας μας οδήγησαν στην  επιλογή άλλου συνυποψήφιού σας για την θέση που προδιαγράψαμε.



Θέλουμε να ξέρετε ότι, το βιογραφικό σας σημείωμα, που μας κάνατε την τιμή να μας το εμπιστευτείτε, θα βρίσκετε στο αρχείο της εταιρίας μας  για οποιαδήποτε άλλη στιγμή κριθεί ότι θα μπορούσαμε να συνεργαστούμε.

Μας απόρριψαν δυστυχώς

----------


## thespyros

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω εδώ και τόσο καιρό το  δταει και με απορρίπτουν παλιά σε όσες δουλειες πήγα με πήραν την αλλη μερα

----------


## Dbnn

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω εδώ και τόσο καιρό το  δταει και με απορρίπτουν παλιά σε όσες δουλειες πήγα με πήραν την αλλη μερα



Γιατι εχεις πολυ αγωνια και το βγαζεις παραεξω....

----------


## thespyros

Μάλλον αυτό θα ειναι

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω εδώ και τόσο καιρό το  δταει και με απορρίπτουν παλιά σε όσες δουλειες πήγα με πήραν την αλλη μερα



Κοίταξε,ειναι μεγάλη η προσφορά και μικρή η ζήτηση , μην νομίζεις οτι εισαι ο μόνος . Τωρα το να ψάχνεις σε θέσεις που εχουν άλλες απαιτήσεις , μην περιμένεις εύκολα αποτέλεσμα. Καλητερα να ψάχνεις για θέση που μπορεις να ανταποκριθεις . Αν πχ στο εργοστάσιο που ειδες πέρασαν 10-15 άτομα , ο μάνατζερ είχε την δυνατότητα να κρίνει ποιος ειναι κατάλληλος για τη θέση . Αν εσυ πχ έβλεπες την μηχανές σαν εξωγήινες και σου ηταν παντελος άγνωστες ,κάποιος άλλος που είχε άποψη θα τον προτιμούσαν έναντι εσένα . Απλα πραγματα .

----------


## thespyros

Απλά συνεχίζω σ ευχαριστώ

----------


## SRF

Μήπως στο ενδιάμεσο χρόνο, και όσο είασι σε αναζήτηση, να ΚΕΡΔΙΖΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ? Για παράδειγμα εκεί είδες μιά μονάδα, με τις Χ & Ψ μηχανές, που απαιτούσαν γνώσεις πχ PLC? Διάβασε λοιπόν από τώρα και μάθε ότι μπορείς σχετικά με τα εκεί PLC και ευρύτερα με τις ανάγκες που αύτοι ΕΙΔΕΣ ότι είχαν, και ΕΣΥ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΣ! 
Έτσι στην ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ πιθανώς ΙΔΙΑ απαίτηση, θα είσαι αν μη τι άλλο "προετοιμασμένος" και όχι "ΟΥΦΟ" !  :Wink:

----------

Nightkeeper (09-03-16), 

picdev (09-03-16)

----------


## thespyros

Διάβασα εχθές ότι θα γίνουν 1200 προσλήψεις στο ΜΕΤΡΟΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να αφήσω βιογραφικό ;;

----------


## johnpats

> Διάβασα εχθές ότι θα γίνουν 1200 προσλήψεις στο ΜΕΤΡΟΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να αφήσω βιογραφικό ;;



Μπες στην σελιδα τους και παρε τηλεφωνο να μιλησεις με το τμημα προσωπικου

----------


## picdev

Εκεί να δεις plc που έχουν χαχα πολύ πιο πολύπλοκα από το εργοστάσιο

----------


## thespyros

Δεν μασάμε

----------


## thespyros

Σε ποια σελίδα ρε παιδιά ;


http://metrothessomateiokataskeyastiko.blogspot.gr/2016/03/blog-post_9.html?m=1

----------


## vasilllis

θα βρεις ποιες εταιρίες εχουν αναλαβει το εργο και θα στειλεις βιογραφικο.

----------


## thespyros

Οκ έχω στείλει ευχαριστω

----------


## alpha uk

http://www.indeed.co.uk/m/jobs?q=Electrical+Engineer

----------


## alpha uk

http://www.justengineers.net/jobs/po...engineering/uk.  Τί ακριβώς ζητάς??

----------


## Fixxxer

> http://www.justengineers.net/jobs/po...engineering/uk.  Τί ακριβώς ζητάς??



Καλύτερα να έψαχνε σαν electrician...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alpha uk

Γιατί  σάν electrician Νίκο .Είσαι εδώ στήν Αγγλία ?

----------


## Fixxxer

> Γιατί  σάν electrician Νίκο .Είσαι εδώ στήν Αγγλία ?



Γιατι νομιζω οτι ειναι ηλεκτροτεχνιτης...
Σπυρο ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## thespyros

Ναι παιδιά ηλεκτροτεχνίτη είμαι με όλες τις άδειες

----------


## thespyros

Ειναι κανένας απο θεσσαλονικη να με πάρει στη. Δουλειά που θέλει ηλεκτρολόγο

----------


## antonisfa

sygnwmh gia ta greeklish den exw ellhniko plhktrologio

Spyro exeis kanei kinhsh gia electrotexniths se ploio?

exei perash ayth thn epoxh zhtane vohthous eidika se cruise ships...

Liga agglika sthn arxh sunithizeis meta 

Apoktas kai arketes gnwseis panw se polla antikeimena tomeis ths douleias mas kai se liga xronia pairneis kai to diplwma

kai to kalytero xekinas kai me 2500 euro peripou..einai deleastiko de nomizeis?

tis duskolies tis suzhtame sthn poreia an thes

----------

bchris (10-03-16)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Αυτοματιστές θέλετε σε κάνα πλοίο?

----------


## antonisfa

Όλοι είναι χρήσιμοι φυσικά και προτιμούν την ειδικότητα σου.

Στομάχι γερο χρειάζεται και διάβασμα και η εξέλιξη δεν αργεί.

Ειδικά τους ΤΕΙ &quot;τζηδες&quot; απ ότι γνωρίζω προτιμούν μεγάλες εταιρείες είτε σε φορτηγά/tanker είτε σε cruise ships , ιδιαιτερα στα τελευταία χρειάζονται κόσμο μιας okay έχουν μεγαλύτερα εγκατεστημένα φορτία.

Όσο και τα παιδιά από τεχνικές σχολες , ηλεκτροτεχνίτες με άδειες είτε βοηθούς όλοι ξεκινάνε από βοηθοί στα πλοία. Είναι διαφορετικό το αντικείμενο μιας okay υπάρχει παραγωγή ενέργειας , διαφορετικές τάσεις και ότι άλλο συναντάς στις δουλειές της στεριάς.
Υπάρχει και το σωματείο των ηλεκτρολόγων εμπορικού ναυτικού στην κολοκοτρώνη στον πειραιά για πληροφορίες [210-4181995]
Στις μεγάλες εταιρείες όπως Celebrity Κώστα Norwegian Cruises και άλλες στέλνεις ένα βιογραφικό online στην ιστοσελίδα τους και αν θυμάμαι καλά περνάς και μια συνέντευξη στα αγγλικά μέσω σκύρε.

Μετά περιμένεις να σε ειδοποιήσουν

Κανεις ένα δυο βάρκα σαν βοηθός και αφού σε περάσουν κλασικά από κουζίνες και ξενοδοχειακό υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε κάνουν και &quot;ελεκρικιαν&quot; B από δόκιμος που ήσουν και έπαιρνες ένα μισθό γύρω στα 3300 έως 3500 dollars.

Με το σωματείο κοιτάζεις ποτε είναι καιρός έπειτα από &quot;επιβεβαιωμωνα&quot; από το λιμεναρχείο βάρκα σου, να πάρεις το δίπλωμα του A ηλεκτρολόγου αλλα δύσκολα θα σε ανεβάσουν σε A διότι είναι ένας μονο στη celebrity απ ότι ξέρω και όλοι είναι υπό τις εντολές του chief electrician ο οποιος συνήθως γνωρίζει πολύ καλά electronics εκτος απ την πείρα του πολλά χρονια σε καραβια

Σε κάποιες άλλες εταιρείες διατηρούν έναν A ηλεκτρολόγο στη μηχανή-nes και έναν στο ξενοδοχείο.

Έχουν επίσης okay γύρω στους 2 έως 4 βοηθούς όχι απαραίτητα έλληνες (συνήθως φιλιππινέζους με χαμηλές οικονομικές συμβάσεις) για να εξυπηρετούν μηχανή ξενοδοχείο και γέφυρα.

Επίσης έχουν πάντοτε και έναν ηλεκτρονικό για κλειδαριές, tv, fire alarm, amplifiers, καζίνο και πολλά αλλα καλούδια!

----------


## betacord85

αγαπητε φιλε αντωνη πρωτα ομως δεν προτιμανε τους αλλοδαπους που ειναι και ποιο φθηνοι?

----------


## antonisfa

Φιλε μπάμπη εδώ υπάρχει ένας διαχωρισμός

Στα περισσότερα πλοία ξένης σημαίας και κρουαζιερόπλοια που έχουν πλοιοκτήτη έλληνα η Κύπριο έχουν κατά προτίμηση έλληνες η κυπριους ηλεκτρολόγους A και chief και ξένους βοηθούς αλλα και έλληνες γιατί μας έχουν εμπιστοσύνη η οποια έχει κτιστεί από τη φήμη των ελλήνων ναυτικών από τα πολύ παλιά χρονια

Σε φορτηγά πλοία ξένης σημαίας βλέπεις αξιωματικούς ηλεκτρολόγους έλληνες και στη γέφυρα -μηχανή κάνα δεύτερος  μηχανικό και υποπλοίαρχο -καπετάνιο

Οι συμβάσεις με ξένη σημαία φυσικά ως ανασφάλιστα δεν έχουν NAT και οι μισθοί που ανέφερα παραπάνω είναι fix χωρίς ασφάλεια.
Πρέπει λοιπόν ένας βοηθός να υπολογίζει μείον 800 euro/μηνα αν θέλει να υπολογίζει πως θα αγοράζει την ασφάλεια του όταν ξεμπαρκάρει
Οι ξένοι παίρνουν το 1/3 του αντιστοιχου της κάθε ειδικότητας

Όπως βλέπεις ακόμα η ναυτιλία κρατάει με υψηλούς μισθούς.

Είναι όμως γεγονός ότι λίγοι πλοιοκτήτες έχουν ως προσωπικό έλληνες ηλεκτρολόγους για το λόγο που ανέφερες παραπάνω.
Ο χρόνος όμως δείχνει πως τα προβλήματα τα σοβαρά που προκύπτουν ως ηλεκτρολογικά τις περισσότερες φορες τα αναλαμβάνουν εξωτερικά συνεργεία με το ανάλογο υψηλό κόστος!

----------


## thespyros

ε α
εαν ειναι να παμε στα καραβια την εχουμε κανει ολοι ομαδικα τοτε ....

----------


## picdev

Μια μέρα παρακολουθησα ένα σεμινάριο για μηχανικούς πλοίων . ακόμα και τα πνευματικά συστήματα σήμερα λειτουργούν με plc. Οι άνθρωποι δεν είχαν ιδέα , υπάρχει τεράστια ανάγκη από εξειδικευμένο προσωπικό στα πλοία , και σε ηλεκτρονικά και σε αυτοματισμούς .

----------


## antonisfa

> ε α
> εαν ειναι να παμε στα καραβια την εχουμε κανει ολοι ομαδικα τοτε ....



  Γιατί όχι και στα καραβια? Αν δεν βρίσκει κάποιος κάτι άλλο?

Ίσως για κάποιους να είναι η τελευταία λύση.

Δύσκολα αφήνουμε τους οικείους μας κάνοντας κάτι τέτοιο.

Πάντως σε κρουαζιερόπλοια είναι πιο πολιτισμένες οι συνθήκες.
Πας για 6 μήνες δουλειά και βγαίνεις έχω γύρω στους 2

----------


## navar

> ε α
> εαν ειναι να παμε στα καραβια την εχουμε κανει ολοι ομαδικα τοτε ....



Και νουνί και ξυρισμένο !!!!!

----------


## thespyros

> Και νουνί και ξυρισμένο !!!!!



ακομα μια εβδομαδα διχως αποτελεσμα

----------


## antonisfa

> ακομα μια εβδομαδα διχως αποτελεσμα



  Μην απελπίζεσαι ! Κάτι θα βρεθεί

Υπομονή θέλει.

Το γενάρη του 17 θα δημιουργήσουν και σχολη στον ασπρόπυργο στην ακαδημία για marine electricians (για όσους ενδιαφέρονται)
Ισχύει όμως από μέση εκπαίδευση 3 χρονια υπηρεσία ως δόκιμος και 2 μήνες σεμινάρια για εξετάσεις διπλώματος του electrician A
Αυτά ισχύουν έως τέλος του 16

Για αποφοιτους ΤΕΙ ηλεκτρολόγους 1 χρόνο υπηρεσία και εξετάσεις

----------

picdev (11-03-16), 

thespyros (12-03-16)

----------


## vasilllis

> sygnwmh gia ta greeklish den exw ellhniko plhktrologio
> 
> Spyro exeis kanei kinhsh gia electrotexniths se ploio?
> 
> exei perash ayth thn epoxh zhtane vohthous eidika se cruise ships...
> 
> Liga agglika sthn arxh sunithizeis meta 
> 
> Apoktas kai arketes gnwseis panw se polla antikeimena tomeis ths douleias mas kai se liga xronia pairneis kai to diplwma
> ...




    συγγνώμη για τα greeklish δεν έχω ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο

    Σπύρο έχεις κάνει κίνηση για "ελεκτροτεχνιτης" σε πλοίο?

    έχει πέραση αυτή την εποχή ζητάνε βοηθούς ειδικά σε cruise ships...

    Λίγα αγγλικά στην αρχή συνηθίζεις μετά.
  Αποκτάς και αρκετές γνώσεις πάνω σε πολλά αντικείμενα τομείς της δουλειάς μας και σε λίγα χρονια παίρνεις και το δίπλωμα

και το καλύτερο ξεκινάς και με 2500 euro περίπου..είναι δελεαστικό δε νομίζεις?

 τις δυσκολίες τις συζητάμε στην πορεία αν θες.

Αντωνη καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας.Επειδη ειναι καπως δυσκολο η αναγνωση ττων greeklish οπου μπορεις και σε εξυπηρετει σις δημοσιευσεις σου εδω http://www.greeklish-to-greek.gr/ser...as%20mas%20kai
βαζεις το κειμενο και στο μετατρεπει με ενα κλικ,Το κειμενο που παρεθεσα ειναι το δικο σου σε ελληνικα.

----------

antonisfa (11-03-16), 

maik65 (15-03-16), 

thespyros (12-03-16), 

The_Control_Theory (11-03-16)

----------


## antonisfa

> συγγνώμη για τα greeklish δεν έχω ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο
> 
>     Σπύρο έχεις κάνει κίνηση για "ελεκτροτεχνιτης" σε πλοίο?
> 
>     έχει πέραση αυτή την εποχή ζητάνε βοηθούς ειδικά σε cruise ships...
> 
>     Λίγα αγγλικά στην αρχή συνηθίζεις μετά.
>   Αποκτάς και αρκετές γνώσεις πάνω σε πολλά αντικείμενα τομείς της δουλειάς μας και σε λίγα χρονια παίρνεις και το δίπλωμα
> 
> ...



Ευχαριστώ Βασίλη!

Καλώς σας βρήκα!

----------

thespyros (12-03-16), 

vasilllis (12-03-16)

----------


## thespyros

kai πως μαπινω σ αυτην την σχολη φιλε ???

----------


## antonisfa

> kai πως μαπινω σ αυτην την σχολη φιλε ???



Ακόμα δεν γνωρίζουμε θα βγει απόφαση μέσα στο τρέχον έτος από το υπουργείο εμπορικής ναυτιλίας.

Ακριβείς πληροφορίες μπορείς να πάρεις από την ένωση στο τηλέφωνο που έδωσα σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα.

----------

thespyros (13-03-16)

----------


## thespyros

οσο παει δεν χτυαπει τηλ τιποτα παιδια α

----------


## betacord85

σπυρο ψαχνεσαι σε κατι συγκεκριμενο και καλα κανεις στελνε βιογραφικα...αλλα ψαχνε παραλληλα και για κατι αλλο σε ασχετο τομεα γιατι καποια στιγμη τα καβαντζα χρηματα που εχεις θα τελειωσουν και μετα θα ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολα...

----------


## lepouras

> οσο παει δεν χτυαπει τηλ τιποτα παιδια α



βρε Σπύρο. 
εδώ υπάρχουν παιδιά που είναι στην πιάτσα 20 και 30 χρόνια και μπορεί να κάνει να χτυπήσει το τηλέφωνο δύο και τρις εβδομάδες. 
και εσύ κοντεύεις να σκάσεις με την πρώτη. 
δεν είναι εύκολες οι εποχές. 
δεν είναι εύκολη η αγορά, και δεν είναι εύκολα τα χρήματα.
 αν ήταν 5 και 10 αποστολές βιογραφικών να βρισκόταν αμέσως δουλειά, εσύ τη λες? θα ήμασταν όλοι καθημερινά στην αναζήτηση του μεροκάματου? 
από την στιγμή κυρίως που πέθανε η οικοδομή τα πράγματα γίνανε χειρότερα γιατί εμφανιστήκανε στην πιάτσα και όλοι αυτοί που τόσα χρόνια δεν βγαίνανε πάρα έξω γιατί είχαν βολευτεί με το 7-3 σκάβω, λασπώνω, απλή εγκατάσταση, λίγο άρπα κόλλα και μια χαρά είμαστε.
 και τώρα μπαίνουν σε χωράφια που δεν ξέρανε καν ότι υπάρχουν στον τομέα ηλεκτρολογία. 
σκοτώνουν τις τιμές, σκοτώνουν την ποιότητα και σκοτώνουν την ασφάλεια.

αν σου είναι εύκολο και δεν θεωρείς ότι μπαίνω σε προσωπικά δεδομένα σου, μπορείς να μας πεις λίγο την προϋπηρεσία σου και τις γνώσεις σου? να πάρουμε και μια γεύση από το τη ξέρεις και να δούμε αν εκεί που απευθύνεσαι τελικά κάνεις ή όχι άρα γιαυτό καταλήγεις εκτός?

----------

johnpats (18-03-16), 

Nightkeeper (16-03-16), 

picdev (17-03-16)

----------


## leosedf

Εμ καλά κάνω και μένω εκεί που ήμουν, πεινούσαμε πριν πεινάμε και τώρα  :Lol:

----------

johnpats (18-03-16)

----------


## antonisfa

> οσο παει δεν χτυαπει τηλ τιποτα παιδια α



Είμαι 3 χρονια στα καραβια έπειτα από 20 χρονια εργασίας στη στεριά.
Εργάστηκα σε αρκετές βιομηχανίες και λόγω κρίσης κατέληξα εδώ.
Έπειτα από 800 και πλέον email βρήκα αυτή τη δουλειά εκτος όσων είχα στείλει email!

Πήγα σε διαφορες εταιρείες να ζητήσω δουλειά ότι υπήρχε αλλα στην ειδικότητα μας του ηλεκτρολόγου ακόμη και σαν βοηθός.
Δύσκολα βρίσκει κανεις δουλειά τα τελευταία 4 5 χρονια χωρίς κάποιον γνωστό που να γνωρίζει κάπως τις ικανότητες σου.

Ακόμη και σε διαφορετική περίπτωση να ζητήσεις δουλειά σαν βοηθός ψυκτικού ή υδραυλικού.
Πάντα κάτι παίρνεις από "παρεμπηερεις" ειδικότητες κάποια στοιχεια που θα σε βοηθήσουν στο μέλλον.
Έτσι βοήθησαν k μένα έπειτα από εργασία σε εταιρεία 5 έτη σε κατασκευή σε είδη επεξεργασίας νερού όπως πισινες spa σάουνες "υδρομασαζ" και αλλα.
ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΕΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ αγγελίες για εταιρείες κατασκευής πισίνας πήγαινε ψάξε και ώρες στην περιοχή σου και ζήτησε τους να δουλέψεις σαν βοηθός. Ίσως να είναι μια καλή αρχή συνήθως ζητούν άτομα ηλεκτρολόγους που αργότερα εξελίσσονται σε "πισιναδες" (καλή ώρα όπως εγώ πριν αρκετά χρονια)

----------


## antonisfa

http://mycarriera.gr/view_notice.php...&amp;user=9591

http://mycarriera.gr/view_notice.php...&amp;user=7861

----------


## Fixxxer

Σπυρο μιας και εισαι ηλεκτροτεχνιτης κανε και αιτησεις σε ΔΕΗ, ΔΕΔΔΗΕ, Δημους κλπ οπου ζητανε την ειδικοτητα, ναι μεν ειναι για 8μηνο αλλα τουλαχιστον δουλευεις μεχρι να βρεις κατι...

----------


## betacord85

αν δεν εχει μορια ανεργιας και πολυτεκνου δυσκολα να τον παρουν σε 8μηνα ειδικα δεη...ολα ειναι μεσω ασεπ

----------


## Fixxxer

> αν δεν εχει μορια ανεργιας και πολυτεκνου δυσκολα να τον παρουν σε 8μηνα ειδικα δεη...ολα ειναι μεσω ασεπ




Ποτε δεν ξερεις τι μπορει να γινει...

----------


## SProg

Δουλειες εχει (τουλαχιστον στο κλαδο μας δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικα οπως σε αλλους).Δυστηχως οπως εχουν πει και παλαιοτερα μελη..οι καλες εταιριες δεν βγαζουν αγγελιες.Πιο ευκολα μπορει να σε βαλει σε δουλεια καποιος φιλος που δουλευει σε εταιρια και να σε προτεινει.Και δεν παιρνουν με 8μηνα κτλ..απευθειας προσληψη.

----------


## Fixxxer

Ολοι ξερουμε τι παιζει πανω κατω στην αγορα...
Καποιος σωστα ειπε οτι λογω πτωσης της οικοδομης (κι οχι μονο, γενικα ο κατασκευαστικος κλαδος) καποιοι αναγκαστηκαν να αλλαξουν τον ηλεκτρολογικο τους τομεα...
Επισης πολλες εταιρειες θελουν εμπειρους γιατι δεν θελουν ή δεν εχουν την δυνατοτητα να εκπαιδευσουν νεους και σχετικα απειρους ηλεκτρολογους...
Ειτε υπαρχει αγγελια, ειτε οχι ο γνωστος θα σε βαλει στη δουλεια, οχι οτι δεν υπαρχουν και εταιρειες που προσλαμβανουν με βιογραφικα/συνεντευξεις και μονο...

----------


## SProg

Oι μεγαλες εταιριες (οχι σαν ονομα απλά,αλλα σαν οντοτητα και συμπεριφορα) εχουν εμπειρους και απειρους.

Μια εταιρια με οικονομικη επιφανεια και βλεψεις για το μελλον ξερει πως ενας 40άρης 'εμπειρος' ξερει αυτα που ξερει-οπως τα ξερει και θα ειναι παραγωγικος αλλα 10-15 χρονια.Επισης ξερει πως ενας νεος 'απειρος' εαν εκπαιδευτει σωστα αποδιδει πολυ παραπανω απο τον προηγουμενο και με προοπτικη να τον εχεις στην εταιρια για δεκαετιες.Οταν λεμε εκπαιδευση μιλαμε για 1-2μηνες ωστε να προσαρμοστει και να μαθει τα βασικα του πεδιου.2 μηνες αποδοχες ειναι γελοιο ποσο για σοβαρη εταιρια.

Η βελτιστη λυση ειναι ο συνδιασμος των πααραπανω 2 κατηγοριων.Στην Ελλαδα (- εξαιρεσεων) εχουμε την 1η γιατι σου λεει *"ελα εδω με 700eu,σε θελω παραγωγικο απο τη πρωτη μερα..εξαλου σε 10 μερες ποιος ξερει αν θα ειμαστε ανεργοι ολοι".


*Η Αθηναικη Ζυθοποιια εβγαλε προσφατα εποχιακη θεση και δεχτηκε 9500 αιτησεις.Αυτό.


Κανεις δε θα σε παρει επειδη εισαι γνωστος καποιου,απλα μπορει να γινει το σκαλοπατι για να σε δουν/δοκιμασουν.



Με 8μηνα ισως βρεις κατι,εξαλλου δεν πληρωνει τιποτα η εταιρια/εργοδοτης.Το κακο με τις συνεντευξεις και με τα βιογραφικα ειναι οτι με 50% ανεργια..εχεις να ανταγωνιστεις εκατονταδες για τη καθε θεση.

----------


## thespyros

Μου κανετε την μερα χαλια παλι

----------


## SProg

Τα πραγματα δεν ειναι ευκολα αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει πως δεν υπαρχουν ευκαιριες.

----------


## picdev

o Σάββας έχει δίκιο, οι καλές εταιρείες δεν βγάζουν αγγελίες, ή θα βγάλουν όταν πραγματικά δεν μπορούν να βρουν.
Δεν γίνεται ο άλλος να πάρει 1000 βιογραφικά και να κάνει 200 συνεντεύξεις, το πολύ θα θελει να δει 5 άτομα. Και αγγελία να βγει κάποιος γνωστός θα προωθηθεί.
Οσοι άλλοι το κάνουν το κάνουν για να βρουν τον εργαζόμενο των 500ε και να διαλέξουν τον καλύτερο. Δυστυχώς αυτή ειναι η αλήθεια , χωρίς γνωριμία δεν κάνεις τιποτα.
Και εγώ τη δουλειά που είμαι με τώρα, με γνωριμία τη βρήκα , φυσικά δεν πήρα τη δουλειά λόγω της γνωριμίας, αλλά αφού έκανα 2 project σαν δοκιμή.

----------


## betacord85

αν θες αμεσα με κατι να ασχοληθεις εχει βγαλει ο οαεδ προγραμματα voucher κανε μια αιτηση...εχεις καθολου καρατ ανεργιας σε ισχυ?οσο απο γοητευεσαι και εχει αρνητικη ενεργεια δεν θα καταφερεις τιποτα...ειτε σε τομεα τον επαγγελματικο ειτε στον φιλικο ειτε στο πρωσοπικο(γκομενικο)υπομονη και ψαξου στελνε και ψαχνε ευκαιριες...οχι μονο σαν ηλεκτρολογος στο ξαναλεω

----------


## plouf

> o Σάββας έχει δίκιο, οι καλές εταιρείες δεν βγάζουν αγγελίες, ή θα βγάλουν όταν πραγματικά δεν μπορούν να βρουν.
> Δεν γίνεται ο άλλος να πάρει 1000 βιογραφικά και να κάνει 200 συνεντεύξεις, το πολύ θα θελει να δει 5 άτομα. Και αγγελία να βγει κάποιος γνωστός θα προωθηθεί.
> Οσοι άλλοι το κάνουν το κάνουν για να βρουν τον εργαζόμενο των 500ε και να διαλέξουν τον καλύτερο. Δυστυχώς αυτή ειναι η αλήθεια , χωρίς γνωριμία δεν κάνεις τιποτα.
> Και εγώ τη δουλειά που είμαι με τώρα, με γνωριμία τη βρήκα , φυσικά δεν πήρα τη δουλειά λόγω της γνωριμίας, αλλά αφού έκανα 2 project σαν δοκιμή.



εδω να διευκρινησω αλλα και ΤΟΝΙΣΩ οτι τις "γνωριμιες" τις κανεις παραδειγμα δουλευοντας ΠΟΛΥ για μισθους χαμηλους, 
και οσο το κανεις αυτο παραληλλα προσπαθεις πολυ να μαθεις να εμπλουτισεις τις γνωσεις σου , να αυξησεις την εμπερια σου (χανοντας μερονυχτα να βρεις τι και γιατι σε βλαβες, η νεες ιδεες) 
ψαχνοντας και μαθαινοντας σε καθε ευκαιρια και απο ολους, πελατες και συναδελφους !

----------

thespyros (21-03-16)

----------


## SProg

Καμια σχεση.Αλλο λεμε.Εγω ειμαι πχ 24χρονων, λες να εχω γνωριμιες απο πελατες κτλ;Απο που;

Δεν θα ζητησει για παραδειγμα Ηλεκτρονικο μια σοβαρη εταιρια σε σελιδες γιατι ξερει οτι θα παρει 2000 βιογραφικα και θα πρεπει να κανει 300 συνεντευξεις.Προφανως με το βιογραφικο και μονο δε μπορει να αποφασισει γιατι αλλο πραγμα η γνωση/εκπαιδευση και αλλο η συμπεριφορα/εξυπναδα κτλ κτλ.


Παει το αφεντικο/προυσταμενος και ρωταει τους ηδη εργαζομενους εαν ξερουν καποιο παιδι,με ορεξη και με γνωσεις.To απο που θα σε ξερει μπορει να ειναι απο τη σχολη/φιλος/γνωστος κτλ.Προφανως και αυτος που προτεινει...θα προτεινει καποιον φερεγγυο.Στις σοβαρες εταιριες δεν ειναι προβλημα το να αφιερωσουν λιγο χρονο ή πορους για να σε εκπαιδευσουν και να κατσεις εκει.Δεν σπαταλανε τιποτα,επενδυουν.


Τα παραπανω ειναι και προσωπικο παραδειγμα και φιλων/αποφοιτων.Αλλα προφανως και εμενα οταν θα με ρωτησουν εαν ξερω καποιον,θα πω καποιον που ξερω οτι δεν θα με εκθεσει.

----------

picdev (20-03-16)

----------


## SProg

Για τα 8μηνα Voucher το καλο ειναι (και τα λεφτα φυσικα) οτι και με μικρη εμπειρια μπορει να σε παρουν γιατι ουσιαστικα δεν τους κοστιζεις τιποτα.Το θεμα ειναι πως θα βρεις εταιρια ομως..

----------


## plouf

η καλυτερη γνωριμια ομως ειναι αυτη την οποια εχεις εσυ κτισει προσωπικα με αποδειξεις και ιστορια

υπαρχουν πολλοι τροποιο και ευκαιριες βεβαια σε διαφορους ..

----------


## SProg

Η μονη γνωριμια που εχει ενας αποφοιτος ειναι με τους συναδελφους,με τους καθηγητες και ισως με την εταιρια που εκανε πρακτικη.Ως εκει.


Εαν εισαι σωστος και σε εκτιμανε τοσο για τις γνωσεις αλλα και σαν χαρακτηρα (το 2ο παιζει πολυ μεγαλο ρολο) τοτε σιγουρα θα εχεις παραπανω ευκαιριες.Οχι μονο στη δουλεια αλλα για τα παντα στη ζωη.

Τωρα εαν εκανες Ιnverter και PLC σε εργοστασια απο το 2ο εξαμηνο παω πασο.Εγω σε εναν που ειχα παει αφιλοκερδως τα πρωτα εξαμηνα απλα για να βλεπω,μου ελεγε μην ακουμπας τιποτα.Γνωριμιες ειχα κανει με το παιδι που μας εφερνε καφε καπετο.


To oτι θα εχεις παραπανω ευκαιριες δε σημαινει οτι θα σε παρουν κιολας.Απλα οι πιθανοτητες συνεντευξεις αυξανονται εκθετικα σε σχεση με τις αγγελιες στο ιντερνετ.Το παραδειγμα με την Αθηναικη Ζυθοποιια τα λεει ολα.

----------


## thespyros

εχω νεα ευχαριστα ξεκινω σε μια εταιρια εργασια σαν βοηθος αυτοι κανουν ψυκτικα μηχανηματα κλπ για αρχη μ ειπανε 630ε καθαρα κ ΙΚΑ αντε να δουμε αυριο πρωτη μερα

----------


## Fixxxer

Μπραβο Σπυρο καλη αρχη...

----------


## Panoss

> εχω νεα ευχαριστα ξεκινω σε μια εταιρια εργασια σαν βοηθος αυτοι κανουν ψυκτικα μηχανηματα κλπ για αρχη μ ειπανε 630ε καθαρα κ ΙΚΑ αντε να δουμε αυριο πρωτη μερα



Ωραίος! Γράψε να μας πεις εντυπώσεις.

----------


## georgegr

Καλορίζικος!

----------


## street

ετσι  :Biggrin:

----------


## thespyros

ευχααριστω πολυ θα εχετε ενημερψση απο μενα

----------


## antonisfa

Αντε καλη αρχη!!!

----------

thespyros (22-03-16)

----------


## bchris

Αντε ρε καρνταση, μπράβο.
δεν ειναι και τιποτα τρελα φραγκα, αλλα ειναι η αρχη του σχοινιου. Να πιάσεις ν αρχίσεις ν ανεβαίνεις.

Καλη αρχη.

----------


## SProg

Μπραβο Σπυρο !!

----------


## thespyros

Πρώτη ενημέρωση 
Πήγα στη. Νεα δουλειά λίγο δύσκολα τα πράγματα πολλές ώρες κάθε μερα γύρω στις 11 ώρες κ πολλά ταξίδια θα κανω υπομονή μήπως αλλάξουν τα πράγματα γιατί δύσκολα ειναι έξω . Απο μισθό 630€ καθαρά τωρα τις υπερωρίες δεν ξέρω αν της πληρώνουν . Δοκιμάζω για ένα μηνα κ βλέπω

----------


## geronimo

Κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη (από 3 εργοστάσια πέρασα), μέρα με την μέρα μαθαίνεις, και σιγά σιγά προσαρμόζεσαι στις νέες καταστάσεις.Σου εύχομαι καλή σταδιοδρομία, στις δύσκολες εποχές που ζούμε.

----------


## apilot

Φίλε Σπύρο καλό ξεκίνημα.
Μου θύμησες παλαιές καλές εποχές πριν από πολλά χρόνια έτσι ξεκίνησα και εγώ.
Να είσαι πρώτα από όλα καλός άνθρωπος και καλός στην δουλειά σου, και να ροφάς σαν το σφουγγάρι ότι καινούργιο ακούς και μαθαίνεις.
Καλή σταδιοδρομία στην νέα σου δουλειά.

----------


## thespyros

δυστηχωσ δεν εκλεισα 2 μερεσ και αρχισανε οι μαλακιες εκει καθε μερα σε εχει 12 χωρισ να στα πληρωνει και σαββατο μασ εβαλε με το ζορι να δουλεψουμε 25 μαρτιου κ ολες τις αργιες του ειπα BYE BYE

----------

vasilllis (26-03-16)

----------


## vasilllis

καταγγελια εκανες;

----------

goulf (26-03-16)

----------


## navar

> καταγγελια εκανες;



γιατί να κάνει ;;;; για να μήν ξαναβρεί ποτέ δουλειά ;;;

δεν του κάνει η δουλειά πάει τέλειωσε , έφυγε , πρέπει να ξεκατινιαστεί και να δημιουργήσει και θέμα ;;;;

----------

johnpats (28-03-16), 

thespyros (26-03-16)

----------


## Panoss

> γιατί να κάνει ;;;; για να μήν ξαναβρεί ποτέ δουλειά ;;;
> 
> δεν του κάνει η δουλειά πάει τέλειωσε , έφυγε , πρέπει να ξεκατινιαστεί και να δημιουργήσει και θέμα ;;;;



Όταν καταγγέλεις παρανομία...'ξεκατινιάζεσαι και...δημιουργείς θέμα';
Τι άλλο θα διαβάσουμε...

----------

G.G. (26-03-16), 

picdev (26-03-16), 

thespyros (26-03-16)

----------


## vasilllis

Γιατι αν καποιος εκμεταλευεται την αναγκη του αλλου με σκοπο το κερδος πρεπει να καταγγελεται.Αν το καναμε ολοι αυτο η κοινωνια μας θα ηταν καλυτερη.
Γιατι να ξεκατινιαστει?δεν πρεπει να αμοιφθει τα 12ωρα που δουλεψε?

----------

thespyros (26-03-16)

----------


## picdev

> γιατί να κάνει ;;;; για να μήν ξαναβρεί ποτέ δουλειά ;;;
> 
> δεν του κάνει η δουλειά πάει τέλειωσε , έφυγε , πρέπει να ξεκατινιαστεί και να δημιουργήσει και θέμα ;;;;



Το θέμα δεν είναι να κάνει θέμα , αλλά να σέβονται τα δικαιώματα των εργαζομενων ώστε να σταματήσει το δουλεμπόριο . 
Ακόμα και στις πιο καπιταλιστικές χώρες οι υπερωριες πληρώνονται , ποσό μάλλον τα 12ωρα.
Εδώ έχουμε αριστερή κυβέρνηση και συνθήκες πακισταν.
Σοσιαλιστής  εισαι αν επιτρέπεται ?
Γιατί εγώ είμαι φασίστας.
Με ευχαρίστηση θα του έκαιγα το μαγαζί το σπίτι και το αυτοκίνητο 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

thespyros (26-03-16)

----------


## navar

εγώ μαζί σας συμφωνώ !!!!
να τον κάνει καταγγελία τον π@@στη να τον γ@μησεί !!!!!
να τον σκίσει να τον πεθάνει !!!!!

αλλα μιάς και μιλάμε για την δικιά μας χώρα , για την κατάσταση όπως είναι, για....για....για....
εγώ απλά θα έφευγ και δεν θα στιγματιζόμουν ώς ο τύπος που πήγε και κάρφωσε στην επιθεώρηση !

αν δεν κάνω λάθος προσωπικές απόψεις επιτρέπονταί να έχουμε και αυτήν λοιπόν είναι η δικιά μου !!!

ΥΓ: Ακη εγώ το έληξα το θέμα , εσύ γιατί συνεχίζεις να ξύνεσαι ?

----------

thespyros (26-03-16)

----------


## Fixxxer

> γιατί να κάνει ;;;; για να μήν ξαναβρεί ποτέ δουλειά ;;;
> 
> δεν του κάνει η δουλειά πάει τέλειωσε , έφυγε , πρέπει να ξεκατινιαστεί και να δημιουργήσει και θέμα ;;;;




Εν μερει εχεις δικιο γιατι σε μια κλειστη κοινωνια πχ μια μικρη σχετικα πολη μαθαινουν ευκολα ποιος την εκανε και δεν τον βλεπουν με καλο ματι αλλα σε μεγαλες πολεις οπως Αθηνα και Θεσσαλονικη νομιζω οτι επιβαλλεται να γινει καταγγελια γιατι πολλοι εργοδοτες πατανε επι πτωματων στα εργασιακα...

----------


## navar

> Εν μερει εχεις δικιο γιατι σε μια κλειστη κοινωνια πχ μια μικρη σχετικα πολη μαθαινουν ευκολα ποιος την εκανε και δεν τον βλεπουν με καλο ματι αλλα σε μεγαλες πολεις οπως Αθηνα και Θεσσαλονικη νομιζω οτι επιβαλλεται να γινει καταγγελια γιατι πολλοι εργοδοτες πατανε επι πτωματων στα εργασιακα...



καλά τα λές Νικολα , αλλα δύο μέρες είχε , δεν είχε χρόνια , δεν του έφαγε και την ζωή !

----------


## Fixxxer

> καλά τα λές Νικολα , αλλα δύο μέρες είχε , δεν είχε χρόνια , δεν του έφαγε και την ζωή !




Καλυτερα να γινει πριν φτασει να του φαει τη ζωη...
Εδω στην Ελλαδα προσπαθουν οι εργοδοτες να βγαλουν απ τη μυγα ξυγκι δεν κοιτανε πως θα αναπτυξουν την επιχειρηση τους αλλα κοιτανε να κανουν το ευκολο να κοβουν λεφτα απο αυτους που τους τα φερνουν...

----------


## navar

> Καλυτερα να γινει πριν φτασει να του φαει τη ζωη...
> Εδω στην Ελλαδα προσπαθουν οι εργοδοτες να βγαλουν απ τη μυγα ξυγκι δεν κοιτανε πως θα αναπτυξουν την επιχειρηση τους αλλα κοιτανε να κανουν το ευκολο να κοβουν λεφτα απο αυτους που τους τα φερνουν...



δεν ειναι και οι εργοδότες πλέον καλά Νικόλα μου , δίκιο εχεις σε αυτα που λές αλλα έχει σχέση με το ποιόν έχεις εργοδότη.

ας πούμε ....υποθετικά ......εγώ με το ζόρι πάω στο σπίτι με 10000000 δυσκολίες μεροκάματο... λοιπόν αν ανοίξει λίγο η δουλειά και πάω με το ζόρι σπίτι μεροκάματα , πιστέυεις οτι έχω την δυνατότητα να δώσω σε κάποιο παιδί 900€και 1000€  ?

αν με το ζόρι εγώ πάω 400 και 500 , πιστλέυεις οτι θα πάρω βοηθώ και θα του δίνω παραπάνω ?

----------


## Fixxxer

> δεν ειναι και οι εργοδότες πλέον καλά Νικόλα μου , δίκιο εχεις σε αυτα που λές αλλα έχει σχέση με το ποιόν έχεις εργοδότη.
> 
> ας πούμε ....υποθετικά ......εγώ με το ζόρι πάω στο σπίτι με 10000000 δυσκολίες μεροκάματο... λοιπόν αν ανοίξει λίγο η δουλειά και πάω με το ζόρι σπίτι μεροκάματα , πιστέυεις οτι έχω την δυνατότητα να δώσω σε κάποιο παιδί 900€και 1000€  ?
> 
> αν με το ζόρι εγώ πάω 400 και 500 , πιστλέυεις οτι θα πάρω βοηθώ και θα του δίνω παραπάνω ?




Δεν λεω να του δινεις 1000€ αν δεν μπορεις λεω να πληρωνεται αυτα που δουλευει κι αυτα που εχει συμφωνησει στην αρχη, οχι 600€ 12ωρο + αργιες και ΣΚ...
Ο Σπυρος συμφωνησε για 630€ 5ημερο 8ωρο προφανως...
Κι επισης οπως εχω πει τα λεφτα κανουν κυκλο, αργα μεν αλλα κανουν κυκλο οσο περισσοτερα κανουν κυκλο τοσο το καλυτερο για ολους μας...

----------

thespyros (26-03-16)

----------


## moutoulos

> ... σκέφτηκα το εξωτερικο αλλα αγαπώ την Ελλάδα και θέλω να μείνω εδω .



Ε τότε δεν νομίζεις πως μάλλον θα πρέπει να συμβιβαστείς ... με κάποια κατάσταση ?.





> Πρώτη ενημέρωση 
> Πήγα στη. Νεα δουλειά *λίγο δύσκολα τα πράγματα πολλές ώρες κάθε μερα γύρω στις 11 ώρες* κ ... *μισθό 630€ καθαρά* 
> τωρα τις υπερωρίες δεν ξέρω αν της πληρώνουν.*Δοκιμάζω για ένα μηνα κ βλέπω*



Και διάβασε την απάντησή σου στην "δοκιμή" που έκανες ...





> δυστηχωσ *δεν εκλεισα 2 μερεσ* και αρχισανε οι μαλακιες εκει καθε μερα σε εχει 12 χωρισ να στα πληρωνει και σαββατο μασ εβαλε
> με το ζορι να δουλεψουμε 25 μαρτιου κ ολες τις αργιες *του ειπα BYE BYE*



Οκ συμφώνησες 11 ώρες, σε κράτησαν 12. Και ?. Αν πας έτσι πολύ φοβάμαι θα μείνεις στο "ράφι" ...

Ανακεφαλαιώνοντας απο όλο το νήμα, εγώ θα σε ρωτήσω. Θες να δουλέψεις ?, ή αμπελοφιλοσοφείς την λέξη "εργασία"?.
Δηλαδή με βάση την κατάσταση με πόσα θα ήσουν ευχαριστημένος ?. Αν έλεγε δηλαδή 450€ (λέμε τώρα) για 8ωρο θα 
πήγαινες ?. Ή μετά θα έλεγες οτι είναι λίγα?. Μάλλον αυτό.

Απλά μου δείχνεις άνθρωπο που δεν έχει ανάγκη την εργασία, και απλά πας σαν "αγγαρεία" γιατί κάποιος σε πιέζει.
Με το ζόρι δεν σε έβαλε αυτός, αλλά μάλλον εσύ πάς για εργασία με ζόρι. Αυτός καλά κάνει, είναι το μελλοντικό πρότυπο 
εργοδότη, που και εσύ θα του μοιάσεις ... μεγαλώνοντας. Όπως εξάλλου και τόσοι άλλοι παλιοί "αγωνιστές", που όταν 
έγιναν και αυτοί εργοδότες, ήταν χειρότεροι απο αυτούς που οι ίδιοι αντιμετώπισαν τότε ...

Και εντάξει βρε Σπύρο. Μαζί σου ... δεν σου άρεσε. Αλλά απο την 2η μέρα βρε φίλε ?. Μπορεί αυτές τις μέρες να είχε 
φόρτο εργασίας. Τόσο απόλυτος ?. Δηλαδή αν καθόσουν 10 μέρες να δείς κάποια πράγματα ... θα σε χάλαγε?. Ξέρεις
έτσι δεν προκειται ποτέ να αποκτήσεις εμπειρία, γιατί απλά δεν βλέπεις και κάτι. Το να περνάς σαν "κομήτης" δεν
βοηθάει ...

Απο την άλλη ποιοι ή πόσοι πιστεύεις οτι μπορούν να σου δώσουν 1000€ ?. Και αν το κάνουν μήπως θα επιλέξουν 
κάποιον πιο εξειδικευμένο ?. Δεν σε ξέρω, υποθέτω. Και αν σου δώσουν εσένα 1000€ γιατί αυτός που έχει 20 χρόνια
να παίρνει 1200€ ?.





> ... όσα και να σου δώσουν (σε περίπτωση ξεφτίλας ποσού) πας για λίγους μήνες να πάρεις την εμπειρία τη σημαίνει βιομηχανία.







> ... να διευκρινησω αλλα και ΤΟΝΙΣΩ οτι τις "γνωριμιες" τις κανεις παραδειγμα δουλευοντας ΠΟΛΥ για μισθους χαμηλους







> βρε Σπύρο. 
> ... δεν είναι εύκολες οι εποχές. δεν είναι εύκολη η αγορά, και δεν είναι εύκολα τα χρήματα.



Σπύρο ... αυτά τα έλαβες υπόψιν σου όταν "παραιτήθηκες"?. Παρεμπιπτόντως  και εγώ 25η Μαρτίου δούλευα. 
Α σημειωτέων δουλεύω και 27 χρόνια. Ξέρεις δεν ξεκινάμε κατευθείαν απο τα ψηλά. Ξεκινάμε απο τα ψιλά.

Μη με παρεξηγήσεις, δεν σου κάνω επίθεση, ούτε είμαι εργοδότης, απλά θέλω να καταλάβω το σκεπτικό σου ...

----------

SRF (27-03-16)

----------


## lepouras

> Το θέμα δεν είναι να κάνει θέμα , αλλά να σέβονται τα δικαιώματα των εργαζομενων ώστε να σταματήσει το δουλεμπόριο . 
> Ακόμα και στις πιο καπιταλιστικές χώρες οι υπερωριες πληρώνονται , ποσό μάλλον τα 12ωρα.
> Εδώ έχουμε αριστερή κυβέρνηση και συνθήκες πακισταν.
> Σοσιαλιστής  εισαι αν επιτρέπεται ?
> Γιατί εγώ είμαι φασίστας.
> Με ευχαρίστηση θα του έκαιγα το μαγαζί το σπίτι και το αυτοκίνητο 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



καλά είσαι φασίστας και το καταλάβαμε. :Lol: 
αλλά πές μου βρε Άκη. πόσες καταγγελίες έκανες που όποτε μιλάγαμε και πηγαίναμε για καφέ συνέχεια έβριζες αυτούς που δούλευες και είχες πιάσει δουλειά και για λιγότερα από του Σπύρου? και δούλεψες αρκετούς μήνες και έφυγες χωρίς να τους κάνει τίποτα.
καλά να τα λέμε για τους άλλους.
παιδιά δεν είναι εύκολο πράγμα η καταγγελία.
το πρώτο πράγμα που θα του ζητήσουν είναι να φέρει μάρτυρες ότι όντος συνέβη. ποιος λέτε να πάει?
οι άλλοι που δουλεύουν εκεί?
σιγά μην πάνε.
και για να του κάνουν αιφνιδιαστική επιθεώρηση θα τον ειδοποιήσουν από την προηγούμενη τηλεφωνικά ότι θα πάνε.
δυστυχώς για δύο μέρες δεν είναι εύκολο να αποδείξει τίποτα.
και εγώ μαζί σας αλλά δεν είναι εύκολα.

----------


## picdev

Γιάννη αν θα το καταγγείλει είναι δικιά του υπόθεση .
Στη δουλειά που. έπαιρνα 500€ πληρονωμουν υπρερωριες και πήγα εκεί για πολύ συγκεκριμένο λόγο.
Από εκεί και πέρα δεν υπήρχε κάποια παράβαση , οι μισθοί των 500€ είναι νόμιμοι .
Αλλά δεν είπα είπα ποτέ σε κανέναν να μην καταγγείλει.

Επίσης κανένας δεν ενημερώνεται ότι θα γίνει έλεγχος , απλά ή επιθεώρηση εργασίας δεν έχει αυτοκίνητα και δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει πολλά πράγματα 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Fixxxer

Ας φτιαξουν στις σχολες της αστυνομιας και οικονομικο τμημα οπου θα κανουν αποκλειστικα τετοιους ελεγχους, μια χαρα δουλεια θα γινεται οταν θα βγαινουν αυτοι εξω (δεν λεω οτι θα εξαφανιστει η μαυρη εργασια ή οτι δεν θα κλεβει ο Ελληνας τον ΦΠΑ κλπ) απλα δεν θελουν οι εκαστοτε κυβερνωντες...

----------


## lepouras

καταρχήν για να τα πάρουμε με μία σειρά. πρόσληψη του έκανε? ή πήγε με τα λόγια και την υπόσχεση? αν του έκανε πρόσληψη και έχει κατατεθεί τότε απλά πρέπει να μάθει τα δικαιώματά του με βάση το νόμο. από εκεί και πέρα έχει και μια διαδικασία. δεν πας γιατί έτσι μίλησες με ένα και σε δύο μέρες του λες για και τον καταγγέλλεις. αυτό που είπε ο Κωνσταντίνος (navar) υπάρχει πέρα από τις  μικρές κοινωνίες και στις πολύ μεγάλες εταιρίες. μπαίνεις μπλακλιστ και μετά ξέχνα τον κλάδο (τουλάχιστον από των μεγάλων).

----------


## MacGyver

Κάπου στην αρχή της δεκαετίας του 80, καλοκαίρι, βρέθηκα στην πρωτεύουσα για το σπουδαστικό μου ξεκίνημα, προετοιμασία και εξετάσεις.
Ο ξάδελφος μου, αρκετά μεγαλύτερος εργάζονταν ήδη εκεί σαν σερβιτόρος σε πολύ γνωστό και ακριβό εστιατόριο στην διασταύρωση Αλεξάνδρας - Κηφισίας.
Επειδή είχα αρκετό ελεύθερο χρόνο και λίγα χρήματα, φρόντισε να πιάσω και εγώ εκεί δουλειά, μαζί του ως βοηθός σερβιτόρου.
Η δουλειά ήταν απαιτητική γιατί όπως είπα το μαγαζί ήταν επώνυμο και ακριβό, όμως είχε καλή αμοιβή καθώς και πολλά πουρμπουάρ.
Ήταν μια δουλειά που όποιος θα ήθελε να κάνει μόνιμα, θεωρούνταν ευκαιρία και ήθελε βοήθεια από γνωστό να πάει.
Για μένα ήταν κάτι το προσωρινό αφού είχα άλλο στόχο.

Το αφεντικό ήταν καλός άνθρωπος, νέος, έξυπνος και κοινωνικός. 
Πέρασαν 2-3 μήνες και σε κάποια στιγμή μου λέει: το Σάββατο να πάμε στην Αθήνα (τότε έμαθα ότι έτσι λένε το κέντρο) να μοιράσουμε διαφημιστικά για το μαγαζί.
Εκείνο το Σάββατο δεν δούλευα, είχα ρεπό.
Τον ρώτησα αν θα πληρωθώ υπερωρία, με όλο το θάρρος της νεανικής αφέλειας αλλά και το θάρρος του ότι αυτή η δουλειά δεν ήταν ότι θα έκανα στο μέλλον.
Αυτός μου είπε ήρεμα: δυο τρεις ώρες θα πάμε, με το αυτοκίνητό του, δεν θα είναι τίποτα κουραστικό.
Άρχισα να στραβομουτσουνιάζω και να δείχνω άρνηση.
Τότε μου είπε: αν δεν έρθεις, μην ξανάρθεις στη δουλειά.
Έτσι και έγινε.

Καθένας φυσικά μπορεί να ερμηνεύσει το γεγονός διαφορετικά.
 Για μένα όμως το ηθικό δίδαγμα (η απλά το μάθημα) ήταν: κάνουμε τον τσαμπουκά εκεί που μας παίρνει, λαμβάνοντας πάντα υπόψιν όλους τους παράγοντες και την κατάστασή μας.
Ποτέ δεν αποφασίζουμε με θυμό, επιπόλαια, αυθόρμητα η συναισθηματικά.
Πήρα ένα καλό μάθημά, ευτυχώς πολύ νωρίς, στο ξεκίνημά μου και από τότε δεν το ξέχασα ποτέ.

----------


## leosedf

Πολλοί από εμάς έχουμε κάνει θυσίες για τη δουλειά χωρίς να περιμένουμε και χρήματα, πληρώνεται και με άλλους τρόπους, δεν είναι όλα λεφτά.

----------


## picdev

κάποτε δούλευες και ήξερες οτι αργά η γρήγορα κάτι παραπάνω θα πάρεις , στην επόμενη δουλειά, στον επόμενο μήνα.
Και οι μισθοί δεν ηταν 400 και 500ε ,  υπήρχαν συλλογικές συμβάσεις και οι περισσότεροι αμειβόντουσαν πολύ παραπάνω απο τις συλλογικές.
Λίγοι έπαιρναν κάτω απο 1000ε τώρα οι περισσότεροι παίρνουν κάτω απο 500.
Οταν δεν έχει ελπίδα ο άνθρωπος δεν έχει όρεξη να δουλεύει αυτή ειναι η αλήθεια

----------


## leosedf

Έχει και αρκετούς που τα ξύνουν όμως και θέλουν 2 χιλιάρικα. Το απαιτούν κιόλας.

----------


## picdev

Εντάξει 2 ισως είναι πολλά άλλα σε εξειδικευμένες δουλειές τα 1000 πρέπει να είναι το ελάχιστο στις μέρες μας και μιλάω για αρχή.
Ο σκοπός της δουλειάς είναι και να μπορείς να ζεις , όχι να φυτοζεις.
Υποχωρήσεις όλοι κάνουμε για διάφορους λόγους , ψωνιο , φιλοδοξίες , παιδιά , οικογένεια κτλ 

Τώρα αν παίρνουν όλοι όσοι και το γκαρσονι υπάρχει πρόβλημα

----------


## plouf

ενημερωτικα το σωστό το γκαρσόνι, βγαζει (απο μπορμπουαρ) ακομα και στις μερεσ μας περισσοτερα αποτα 1000...

τη δουλεια σου πρεπει να τη ξερεις και ωα τη κανεις καλα.... αλλιως μην εχεις απαιτήσεις

----------


## SRF

> εχω νεα ευχαριστα ξεκινω σε μια εταιρια εργασια *σαν βοηθος* αυτοι κανουν ψυκτικα μηχανηματα κλπ για αρχη μ ειπανε* 630ε καθαρα κ ΙΚΑ* αντε να δουμε αυριο πρωτη μερα







> Πρώτη ενημέρωση 
> Πήγα στη. Νεα δουλειά *λίγο δύσκολα τα πράγματα πολλές ώρες κάθε μερα γύρω στις 11 ώρες κ πολλά ταξίδια 
> 
> *θα κανω *υπομονή μήπως αλλάξουν τα πράγματα* γιατί δύσκολα ειναι έξω . 
> 
> Απο μισθό 630ο καθαρά τωρα τις υπερωρίες δεν ξέρω αν της πληρώνουν . Δοκιμάζω για ένα μηνα κ βλέπω







> δυστηχωσ δεν εκλεισα 2 μερεσ *και αρχισανε οι μαλακιες εκει καθε μερα σε εχει 12 χωρισ* να στα πληρωνει και σαββατο μασ εβαλε με το ζορι να δουλεψουμε 25 μαρτιου κ ολες τις αργιες του ειπα BYE BYE



Σκεφτόμουν προ καιρού να το πω... αλλά είπα άσε... μην γίνω προκλητικός... 

Φίλτατε... ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΕΙΣ! Ψάχνεις "θέση δημοσίου" και δυστυχώς οι θέσεις "διευθυντών" έχουν κλείσει για την επόμενη πενταετία! 
Το έβλεπα από προηγούμενα μηνύματά σου ότι είσαι ο κλασσικός τύπος "ψάχνω δουλειά και δεν βρίσκω, γιατί διάολε, όλοι θέλουν ΚΑΙ να δουλεύω" !!! 

Αμ, ΔΕΝ ξέρεις ΤΗΝ ΤΥΦΛΑ ΣΟΥ... και είμαι πλέον πεπεισμένος για αυτό, αφού σε ότι έλεγες πρόσθετες και ένα "δύσκολη"... 
Αμ ΔΕΝ θέλεις και να ΜΑΘΕΙΣ κιόλας κάτι παραπάνω... 
Αμ ΔΕΝ δέχεσαι να εργαστείς και για τον βασικό ΞΕΦΤΥΛΑ ΟΝΤΩΣ του σήμερα... 
Αμ ΔΕΝ αντέχεις και πάνω από 2 ημέρες φόρτο εργασίας... 


Ε... Αμ,ε και... γ... ύρνα σπίτι σου τελικά και κάτσε να σε καλέσουν για πρόεδρο της δημοκρατίας, αν ΚΑΑΑΑΘΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΩΩΩΝΕΣΑΙ! Ααα... ναι... ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ και αυτό,ως γνωστόν! 


Ο moutoulos στα έχωσε χαλαρά... εγώ δεν άντεξα! Συγγνώμη, που σου ΣΚΑΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΤΑΜΟΥΤΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΣΑ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ!

----------


## betacord85

αγαπητε κυριε χρηστο ποσες ωρες δουλευει αυτο το γκαρσονι?ποσα χρονια προυπηρεσια εχει?μηπως κανει ταυτοχρονα 2-3 ποστα στο μαγαζι?μην πετατε τυχαια τα 1000 ευρω γιατι συναδλεφοι με μεγαλη πειρα περνουν το βασικο και κανουν τον σταυρο τους...ακου 1000...

----------


## Fixxxer

> αγαπητε κυριε χρηστο ποσες ωρες δουλευει αυτο το γκαρσονι?ποσα χρονια προυπηρεσια εχει?μηπως κανει ταυτοχρονα 2-3 ποστα στο μαγαζι?μην πετατε τυχαια τα 1000 ευρω γιατι συναδλεφοι με μεγαλη πειρα περνουν το βασικο και κανουν τον σταυρο τους...ακου 1000...



Μπαμπη γκαρσονια σε ξενοδοχεια και εστιατορια με 6 μηνες σεζον βγαζουν καλα λεφτα στις τουριστικες περιοχες...
Γνωριζω 2-3 τετοιους 40+ οπου βγαζουν πανω απο 1000€ χωρια τα tips (δεν ειναι και λιγο σε καθε τραπεζι που μαζευεις να βλεπεις 1-2€ τουλαχιστον)
Επισης γνωριζα πριν 2-3 χρονια γκαρσονια σε εστιατοριο που δουλευουν 12 μηνες και ΠΣΚ επαιρναν 100€ χωρια τα tips και τα μεροκαματα αλλων ημερων, βεβαια ειμαι σιγουρος οτι πλεον εχουν παθει τενοντιτιδα...
Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι πως τα μεροκαματα για το ιδιο επαγγελμα διαφερουν σε αποσταση 10 μετρων...

----------

picdev (27-03-16)

----------


## betacord85

σωστα...ακοαμ και αυτες οι ακραιες περιπτωσεις του χιλιαρικου πρεπει να εχει και καποια προσοντα...εμφανιση μπλα μπλα να ειναι σβελτος...τεσπα το θεμα ειναι αλλο...με τον σαλονικιο τον ηλεκτρολογο...το να μας λεει οτι εχει καβαντζα μαρουλαι και τρωει απο τα ετοιμα και οτι θα παει μονο για ηλεκτρολογος εμενα μου χτυπαει καπως...δουλειες του ποδαριου στην σαλονικα ειδικα για βραδυ κεντρο...ζητανε πολλους...απο fast food μεχρι και για βραδυνες βαρδιες σε περιπτερο ακι βενζιναδικα...καλυ τυχη και μακαρι να βρει κατι στην ειδικοτητα του...αλλα να προσεχει γιατι καποια στιγμη τα καβαντζα θα γινουν ατμος και μετα αρχιζουν τα δυσκολα...

----------


## Fixxxer

Μηπως εχει να κανει και με το τι μισθο επαιρνε πριν?
Αν πχ εβγαζε 800-900+€ με 5ημερο 8ωρο, ε σου φαινονται καπως τα 500-600€ 6ημερο και 10ωρο...
Μακαρι να βρει αυτο που θελει...

----------


## MacGyver

Λίγη διασκέδαση !

----------

SRF (27-03-16)

----------


## Dbnn

Αδερφε δεν θες να δουλεψεις. Απλα τα πραγματα. Ειμαι τριανταρης και εχω δουλεψει πολλα χρονια και αργιες και χριστουγεννα και πρωτοχρονιες και πασχα και οτι θες γιατι ηθελα να δουλεψω. Και εγω και οπως τοσοι αλλοι εδω μεσα, ο καθενας για τις δικες του αναγκες. 

Ενα θεμα εχει καταντησει για γελια να μας λες καθε μερα μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα και μακαρι να βρω δουλεια και βρηκες και στραβωσες γιατι ο κακος ο εργοδοτης σου πινει το αιμα με τα 12ωρα. 
Ναι θα δουλεψεις και θα σου φανε και υπερωριες αν το θες. Δεξου το. Ετσι παει η πιατσα. Και γω θελω να ξυνω την ....κοιλια μου καθοντας στον καναπε και να τα εχω ολα ετοιμα. Δεν γινεται ομως. 
Δεν ζουμε στην εποχη του τσοβολα δωστα ολα. Ζουμε στην εποχη σουβλακι κλαρινο και φρεντο καπουτσινο και μνημονια μεχρι να σβησει ο ηλιος. 

Ειδαλως βρες μια θεια να στα πληρωνει ολα και κατσε ξυσου ολη μερα κ ολη νυχτα στην καφετερια. Απλα τα πραγματα.

----------


## Dbnn

> Μηπως εχει να κανει και με το τι μισθο επαιρνε πριν?
> Αν πχ εβγαζε 800-900+€ με 5ημερο 8ωρο, ε σου φαινονται καπως τα 500-600€ 6ημερο και 10ωρο...
> Μακαρι να βρει αυτο που θελει...



Εν ετη 2007 περιπου εβγαζα περιπου 850 τη βδομαδα. 
Πολυεστερικα για ηχεια αυτοκινητων, τοποθετησεις ηχοσυστηματων, DJ και σερβιτορος σε καφετερια. 
Και μεχρι προχθες δουλευα για 586Ε το μηνα με πανω απο 55 ωρες την εβδομαδα (ενω ειχα συμφωνησει και υπογραψει για 40) χωρις να πληρωνομαι υπερωριες και αργιες. 

Πολευστερικα πεθαναν. Car audio πεθανε. DJ ξεφτιλιστικε χειροτερη φαρα απο τους νεκροθαφτες εγινε, σερβιτορος δεν αντεχω να παω για λογους υγειας (ορθοστασια, περα δωθε με τσακιζουν στην μεση μου). 
Οποτε? Κατι πρεπει να κανω μιας και ουτε καβατζα υπαρχει ουτε βοηθεια απο πουθενα. 

Απλα το παλικαρι δεν θελει να δουλεψει, εχει βολευτει με την κατασταση.

----------


## betacord85

και τωρα ξεκρεμαστος?δεν ασολησε με κατι?



> Εν ετη 2007 περιπου εβγαζα περιπου 850 τη βδομαδα. 
> Πολυεστερικα για ηχεια αυτοκινητων, τοποθετησεις ηχοσυστηματων, DJ και σερβιτορος σε καφετερια. 
> Και μεχρι προχθες δουλευα για 586Ε το μηνα με πανω απο 55 ωρες την εβδομαδα (ενω ειχα συμφωνησει και υπογραψει για 40) χωρις να πληρωνομαι υπερωριες και αργιες. 
> 
> Πολευστερικα πεθαναν. Car audio πεθανε. DJ ξεφτιλιστικε χειροτερη φαρα απο τους νεκροθαφτες εγινε, σερβιτορος δεν αντεχω να παω για λογους υγειας (ορθοστασια, περα δωθε με τσακιζουν στην μεση μου). 
> Οποτε? Κατι πρεπει να κανω μιας και ουτε καβατζα υπαρχει ουτε βοηθεια απο πουθενα. 
> 
> Απλα το παλικαρι δεν θελει να δουλεψει, εχει βολευτει με την κατασταση.

----------


## Fixxxer

Νομιζω ντελιβερι δουλευει Μπαμπη...

3.500€/μηνα προφανως θα επρεπε να ειχες φτιαξει κι συ μια καβατζα αν δεν το εκανες πιστευω οτι ηταν λαθος...

Δεν ξερω τι σκεφτεται ο Σπυρος αλλα το να μην εχεις δουλεια κανει κακο οχι μονο οικονομικα αλλα και ψυχολογικα...

----------


## Dbnn

Μωρε ειχα καβατζα αλλα ου μπλεξεις με γιατρους και δικηγορους. Φυγανε αλλα χαλαλι γιατι εγινε καλα δικος μου ανθρωπος. 
Παει το ντελιβερι. Μπαμπη οχι δεν ειμαι ξεκρεμαστος.

----------


## lepouras

βρε χαλαρώστε λίγο. εντάξει μπορεί να μένει με τους γονείς του και να μην έχουν οικονομικό πρόβλημα. δεν είναι οικογενειάρχης ή αυτοσυντήρητος και να έχει ανάγκη να δουλέψει και σερβιτόρος ντελιβεράς βοθρατζής .(αν και ο φαταούλας όταν κάνει μεροκάματο είναι καλό).
αυτό δηλαδή το να πρέπει να αποδεχτεί τα 12ωρα με το στανιό και τσάμπα δηλαδή τη είναι τώρα?
άρα είναι σαν να επιβραβεύουμε όλους αυτούς που εκμεταλλεύονται την ανάγκη του καθενός και που βαράνε βούρδουλα?

το τραγικό είναι ότι ακούγονται γενικά απόψεις τριγύρω χωρίς να σκεφτόμαστε ότι αν τα συζητούσαμε σε μια καφετέρια όλα αυτά πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο και την δυνατότητα της άμεσης συζήτησης τέτοιες κουβέντες δεν θα της πετάγαμε.

ηρεμία και δεν υπάρχει λόγος επιθέσεων και χαρακτηρισμών.

----------


## Dbnn

> βρε χαλαρώστε λίγο. εντάξει μπορεί να μένει με τους γονείς του και να μην έχουν οικονομικό πρόβλημα. δεν είναι οικογενειάρχης ή αυτοσυντήρητος και να έχει ανάγκη να δουλέψει και σερβιτόρος ντελιβεράς βοθρατζής .(αν και ο φαταούλας όταν κάνει μεροκάματο είναι καλό).
> αυτό δηλαδή το να πρέπει να αποδεχτεί τα 12ωρα με το στανιό και τσάμπα δηλαδή τη είναι τώρα?
> άρα είναι σαν να επιβραβεύουμε όλους αυτούς που εκμεταλλεύονται την ανάγκη του καθενός και που βαράνε βούρδουλα?
> 
> το τραγικό είναι ότι ακούγονται γενικά απόψεις τριγύρω χωρίς να σκεφτόμαστε ότι αν τα συζητούσαμε σε μια καφετέρια όλα αυτά πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο και την δυνατότητα της άμεσης συζήτησης τέτοιες κουβέντες δεν θα της πετάγαμε.
> 
> ηρεμία και δεν υπάρχει λόγος επιθέσεων και χαρακτηρισμών.



Βρε Γιαννη δεν κανει κανεις επιθεση καπου. Βλεπεις και εσυ ενα θεμα 50 σελιδων οπου αναζητει εργασια, βρησκει εργασια και μονιμως αποχωρει για το θεμα αποδοχων και ωρων. Μισθοι 1000 ευρω και 8 ωρες την ημερα και Σ/Κ καθισιο δεν υπαρχουν πλεον. Αυτο δεν μπορω εγω να καταλαβω, θελει τελικα να δουλεψει η οχι;;

----------


## Fixxxer

> βρε χαλαρώστε λίγο. εντάξει μπορεί να μένει με τους γονείς του και να μην έχουν οικονομικό πρόβλημα. δεν είναι οικογενειάρχης ή αυτοσυντήρητος και να έχει ανάγκη να δουλέψει και σερβιτόρος ντελιβεράς βοθρατζής .(αν και ο φαταούλας όταν κάνει μεροκάματο είναι καλό).
> *αυτό δηλαδή το να πρέπει να αποδεχτεί τα 12ωρα με το στανιό και τσάμπα δηλαδή τη είναι τώρα?
> άρα είναι σαν να επιβραβεύουμε όλους αυτούς που εκμεταλλεύονται την ανάγκη του καθενός και που βαράνε βούρδουλα?*
> 
> το τραγικό είναι ότι ακούγονται γενικά απόψεις τριγύρω χωρίς να σκεφτόμαστε ότι αν τα συζητούσαμε σε μια καφετέρια όλα αυτά πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο και την δυνατότητα της άμεσης συζήτησης τέτοιες κουβέντες δεν θα της πετάγαμε.
> 
> ηρεμία και δεν υπάρχει λόγος επιθέσεων και χαρακτηρισμών.




Μηπως ειναι εργοδοτες αυτοι που γραφουν αυτα?

----------


## betacord85

ασχετο δεν ξερω αν το εχετε παρατηρησει αλλα το συγκεκριμενο θεμα ειναι απο το 2012...τεσπα απλα θελει μια δουλεια ΜΟΝΟ στην ειδικοτητα του ηλεκτρολογου τελος...και αυτο περι 12ωρου και παραπανω ναι να δουλεψουμε αλλα και ο εργοδοτης να πληρωνει τις παραπανω ωρες  :Wink:  ...καλο βραδυ στην παρεα

----------


## thespyros

ηρεμησε εξυπνακια [πυ ΤΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΛΑ ΕΣΥ

----------


## thespyros

ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΞΥΠΝΟΣ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΕΣΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΣ ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟΣ
Το έβλεπα από προηγούμενα μηνύματά σου ότι είσαι ο κλασσικός τύπος "ψάχνω δουλειά και δεν βρίσκω, γιατί διάολε, όλοι θέλουν ΚΑΙ να δουλεύω" !!! 

Αμ, ΔΕΝ ξέρεις ΤΗΝ ΤΥΦΛΑ ΣΟΥ... και είμαι πλέον πεπεισμένος για αυτό, αφού σε ότι έλεγες πρόσθετες και ένα "δύσκολη"... 
Αμ ΔΕΝ θέλεις και να ΜΑΘΕΙΣ κιόλας κάτι παραπάνω... 
Αμ ΔΕΝ δέχεσαι να εργαστείς και για τον βασικό ΞΕΦΤΥΛΑ ΟΝΤΩΣ του σήμερα... 
Αμ ΔΕΝ αντέχεις και πάνω από 2 ημέρες φόρτο εργασίας... 


Ε... Αμ,ε και... γ... ύρνα σπίτι σου τελικά και κάτσε να σε καλέσουν για πρόεδρο της δημοκρατίας, αν ΚΑΑΑΑΘΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΩΩΩΝΕΣΑΙ! Ααα... ναι... ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ και αυτό,ως γνωστόν! 


Ο moutoulos στα έχωσε χαλαρά... εγώ δεν άντεξα! Συγγνώμη, που σου ΣΚΑΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΤΑΜΟΥΤΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΣΑ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ![/QUOTE]

----------


## thespyros

Εχω την αρρωστια εγω ακουω και παπα..ες ελεοσ

----------


## apilot

Αν δεν φοβάσαι την δουλειά και δεν ντρέπεσαι όποια δουλειά και να κάνεις τότε δεν υποτάσσεσαι σε κανέναν εργοδότη ένα πράγμα μπορείς να κάνεις και να μη φοβάσαι κανέναν. 
Δουλεύεις το 8ωρο και παραπάνω ώρες ζήτα να της πληρωθείς αν δεν σου πληρώνουν της παραπάνω ώρες διεκδίκησέ τες με οποιοδήποτε κόστος ακόμη και της καταγγελίας ή απόλυσης. 
Αν ζητάς και απαιτείς από έναν εργοδότη αν είσαι καλός τίμιος δουλευταράς αγαπάς την δουλειά σου και ενδιαφέρεσαι για αυτήν, τότε ο εργοδότης θα στα δώσει. 
Σπάνια εργοδότης θα απολύσει τέτοιο άτομο θα το σκεφτεί πολύ πριν σε απολύσει.
Αλλά και αν σε απολύσει μην κάθεσαι τρέχα ψάξε βρες άλλη δουλειά όποια και να είναι ντροπή δεν είναι σίγουρα κάτι θα βρεις. 
Μόνο ο τεμπέλης δεν έχει δουλειά ακόμη και την σήμερον ημέρα.
Έτσι πρέπει να σκέφτεται κάποιος και να μην κωλώνει με τίποτε γιατί μόνο τότε θα γίνουμε όλοι καλύτεροι εργοδότες και εργαζόμενοι.
Αν σκέφτεσαι κάπως διαφορετικά τότε σημαίνει ότι κάτι φταίει στο ίδιο το άτομο.
Τότε κάνε μια βουτιά μέσα σου και βγες μόνο όταν βρεις τον εαυτό σου και καταλάβεις ποιος είσαι και το τι θέλεις από αυτή την ζωή σε όλα τα επίπεδα.
Εγώ αυτά έχω να πω προς όλους τους φίλους εδώ.
Πάντα φιλικά και χωρίς παρεξήγηση.
Βαγγέλης.

----------


## antonisfa

Σπύρο όταν συμφώνησες με τον εργοδότη σου για τη δουλειά υπέγραψες κάποιο συμφωνητικό?(σύμβαση)
Και τι έλεγε αυτό?
Για να έχεις δικαίωμα να καταγγείλεις μια σύμβαση πρέπει να γνωρίζεις τι υπέγραψες σε αυτή...με όλες τις λεπτομέρειες.
θα συμφωνήσω με τους προλαλήσαντες δεν φεύγουμε με το πρώτο  εμπόδιο.
Για να αποκτήσεις δικαίωμα αντιδικίας πρέπει να έχεις δουλέψει κάποιο χρόνο συγκεκριμένο δε θυμάμαι τι λέει ο εργασιακός νομος.

----------

thespyros (27-03-16)

----------


## thespyros

ειλικρεινα δεν θα απαντησω απο εδω και περα σε κανεναν...

----------


## Fixxxer

Σπυρο συνεχισε να ψαχνεις αυτο που θες στο κατω κατω στην τελικη ολοι ψαχνουμε εναν πολυ καλο μισθο με οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερες ωρες εργασιας (και μην μου πει κανεις οχι)...
Το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι ολοι μας εχουμε διαφορετικη εκκινηση και μερικοι πατανε καλυτερα στην πραγματικοτητα...
Και δεν καταλαβαινω μερικους τι τους πειραζει αν εφυγε απ τη δουλεια ή τι δουλεια θελει να κανει, λογαριασμο θα σας δωσει ο Σπυρος και καθε Σπυρος?
Ή μηπως ζηλευετε που εχει καβατζα ειτε δικη του, ειτε απο γονεις?

----------

thespyros (27-03-16)

----------


## SProg

Εαν καταλαβα καλα η θεση ηταν 'βοηθου' και σου εδινε περιπου 650eu και ασφαλεια,σωστα;

Το θεμα ειναι οτι μονος ειπες οτι ειναι 11ωρες,δεν ξερεις εαν πληρωνεσαι υπερωριες και πως θα δοκιμασεις 1 μηνα και βλεπεις.Και σε εβαλε να δουλευεις 12ωρες και αργια.Ε και;

Κανεις δεν επικροτει τετοιους ειδους αφεντικα.Yπαρχουν και περιπτωσεις που δεν φταιει το αφεντικο αλλα αναγκαζεται να κανει καποια πραγματα.

Δεν θα μπορουσε να παρει εναν 25άρη με 400eu;Και θα ηταν και ευχαριστημενος με 400eu + ασφαλεια,εξαλλου ειναι θεση 'βοηθου'.Παρολα αυτα σου εδωσε μια ευκαιρια.Ποιος σου λεει οτι δεν θα καθοσουν 1μηνα και δεν θα σε αλλαζε θεση-μισθο εαν ησουν καλος;



Ολα ειναι σχετικα βεβαια στο πως κοιτας τα πραγματα.Εχω δεκαδες γνωστους απο ΤΕΙ/Πολυτεχνεια που θα πηγαιναν τρεχοντας στη θεση που αναφερεις ακομα και χωρις λεφτα  για τη προυπηρεσια.Ατομα με πτυχια και μεταπτυχιακα που δουλευουν για τα μισα απο ολα σου εδιναν και σε δουλειες του ποδαριου.


Υπαρχουν αφεντικα-ελ.επιχειρηματιες που δουλευουν 16 ωρες τη μερα για το μαγαζι/επιχειρηση τους και τρεχουν ακομα και Κυριακες και αργιες για να εξυπηρετησουν.Τους αρεσει ή το θελουν;Oχι.Αλλα η εποχη ειναι δυσκολη.


Πρεπει να προσαρμοστουμε στη πραγματικοτητα.

Και εμενα με ενοχλει που ο ταχυδρομος απο τα  ΕΛΤΑ παιρνει 1300eu με πτυχιο και γνωσεις της π...τσας για να μοιραζει τα γραμματα 2 φορες τη βδομαδα και εγω να δουλευω 9 ωρες τη μερα για τα μισα.

Αλλα τι να κανω;Να αμπελοφιλοσοφω απο το PC στο σπιτι ή να νιωθω και τυχερος που εν μεσω 50% ανεργιας εχω δουλεια;

*Στο Ρεζουμέ:

*Στα ειπαμε ολοι.Αλλοι νεοι αλλοι παλιοι.Αλλοι εμπειροι αλλοι απειροι.Νομιζω πεσαμε μεσα σε ολα !

Το ερωτημα ειναι θελεις να δουλεψεις;Να δουλεψεις με τα τωρινα δεδομενα;Εχεις αναγκη;Εαν δεν εχεις αναγκη δεν ειναι κακο που ψαχνεις κατι καλυτερο.Αλλα σκεψου οτι ειναι ευλογια να δουλευεις με 50% ανεργια.






> ..οι καλες εταιριες δεν βγαζουν αγγελιες.



..






> Σωστό εμένα μαλλων με απορρίπτουν διότι δεν έχω μεγάλη εμπειρία στην βιομηχανία .



Σου δοθηκε η ευκαιρια.








> το μονο που με τρομαζει ειναι μ μου πουν μισθο 580ε



Σου ειπαν 650.








> καλα ακομα δεν αρχισες δουλεια ψαχνεις να βρεις ποσο θα παιρνεις?



..








> Τα φραγκα ειναι οντως λιγα, αλλα σκεψου το σαν επενδυση.












> Και που δεν έχω στείλει βιογραφικά παντού νεκρά νεκρά νεκρά τι να πω νιώθω απογοήτευση μεγάλη

----------

SRF (27-03-16)

----------


## leosedf

Πάντως μην περιμένεις μετά από 4 χρόνια εδώ μέσα να σε προτείνει κάποιος για δουλειά (γιατί να το ρισκάρει) η ακόμα χειρότερα.... Να σου δώσει δουλειά.

----------


## betacord85

σε ποιον αναφερεστε αγαπητε?γα τσεκαρε εδω ποσες αγγελεις εχει για την ειδικοτητα σου... http://www.aggeliopolis.gr/thessalon...F%82--poleitai



> ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΞΥΠΝΟΣ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΕΣΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΣ ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟΣ
> Το έβλεπα από προηγούμενα μηνύματά σου ότι είσαι ο κλασσικός τύπος "ψάχνω δουλειά και δεν βρίσκω, γιατί διάολε, όλοι θέλουν ΚΑΙ να δουλεύω" !!! 
> 
> Αμ, ΔΕΝ ξέρεις ΤΗΝ ΤΥΦΛΑ ΣΟΥ... και είμαι πλέον πεπεισμένος για αυτό, αφού σε ότι έλεγες πρόσθετες και ένα "δύσκολη"... 
> Αμ ΔΕΝ θέλεις και να ΜΑΘΕΙΣ κιόλας κάτι παραπάνω... 
> Αμ ΔΕΝ δέχεσαι να εργαστείς και για τον βασικό ΞΕΦΤΥΛΑ ΟΝΤΩΣ του σήμερα... 
> Αμ ΔΕΝ αντέχεις και πάνω από 2 ημέρες φόρτο εργασίας... 
> 
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]

----------


## betacord85

οπως και εδω σε αλλες ειδικοτητες http://www.aggeliopolis.gr/thessalon...asias-poleitai και μην ξεχνας οτι και απο εδω μεσα αν ηθελε καποιος συναδελφος σου ηλεκτρολογος θα σε βοηθουσε για την θεσσαλονικη αλλα με την αποτομη συμπεριφορα στα μνμ σου δεν το κοβω να γινεται...keep walking καποια στιγμη κατι καλο θα κατσει ετσι οπως εσυ το εχεις ονειρευτει στην δουλεια σου καλο μεσημερι

----------


## MacGyver

thespyros και κάθε Σπύρος.
Εδώ και καιρό δέχτηκες κάθε είδους συμβουλές.
Έμμεσα με τον τρόπο τους κάποιες σε παρότρυναν να κάνεις αυτό που έκανες, κάποιες να κάνεις το αντίθετο.
Ακόμη, πολλοί σου χτύπησαν φιλικά την πλάτη ευχόμενοι καλή επιτυχία στην τελευταία πρόσληψη. Και όλα αυτά σου άρεσαν και είναι φυσιολογικό.
Μην παρεξηγείσαι λοιπόν που σου λένε και κάτι που δεν σου αρέσει.
Να λαμβάνεις υπόψιν πάντα οτιδήποτε δικαιολογείται και δεν λέγεται αυθαίρετα και μονολεκτικά.

----------


## jakjak

σπυρο οσο και να θελει να σε δικαιολογησει καποιος , ειναι αδυνατον !!!
ειναι κατανοητο το να μην θελεις ή να μην μπορεις να δουλευεις πολλες ωρες ...
ειναι κατανοητο να μην θελεις να δουλευεις 11 ωρες για 630 ή ακομα και για 1600 ευρω ....
ΟΜΩΣ ειναι εντελως ακαταλαβιστικο να συμφωνεις για 11 ωρες και 630 ευρω και να τα παρατας επειδη το 11 ειναι 12 και απλα δεν πληρωνεται ... ειδικα εαν προερχεσαι απο μακροχρονια ανεργια !!!!
ειναι παααρα πολυ μικρη αυτη η διαφορα που εχεις με τον μολις 2 ημερων εργοδοτη σου ....

εαν εχεις καβατζα τους γονεις σου , τοτε μπραβο και καλα κανεις ! καποιος πρεπει να τους τα φαει κι αυτων ...
προσεξε ομως μην φτασεις στο σημειο να εισαι  ανεπαγγελτος ετων 50 ....
γιατι απο την μια ειναι μεγαλη τυχη να μπορουν να σε θρεφουν οι δικοι σου , ΟΜΩΣ απο την αλλη ειναι και μεγαλη παγιδα ...

----------


## vasilllis

και απο την πλειαδα μηνυματων καταλαβαμε πως λειτουργει η ελλαδα.
σκυβε το κεφαλι και ισως σταθεις τυχερος και δεν ζητησει και τον κωλο σου.
αν αρνηθεις δρομο,καποιος αλλος θα βρεθει να τον εχει και ξυρισμενο.

----------

G.G. (27-03-16), 

lepouras (27-03-16), 

picdev (27-03-16)

----------


## SProg

> και απο την πλειαδα μηνυματων καταλαβαμε πως λειτουργει η ελλαδα.
> σκυβε το κεφαλι και ισως σταθεις τυχερος και δεν ζητησει και τον κωλο σου.
> αν αρνηθεις δρομο,καποιος αλλος θα βρεθει να τον εχει και ξυρισμενο.




Αμπελοφιλοσοφιες.


Ας μην παει να παρει προυπηρεσια.Θα ερθει η μαγικη δουλεια απο μονη της,δεν θελει προσπαθεια.


Μονο στην Ελλαδα εχουμε κακα αφεντικα, στο εξωτερικο ειναι ολοι ΚΥΡΙΟΙ.

----------


## vasilllis

δηλ .Σαββα αν  ο τυπος μαθει την δουλεια σε 1-2-5 μηνες θα του κανει την πολυποθητη αυξηση και θα πληρωνεται με τον ΝΟΜΙΜΟ μισθο και θα εχει συνθηκες υπαλληλου και οχι δουλοπαροικου;μαλκες ψαχνει να κανει τις δουλειες του ο καφρος.

----------

CybEng (28-03-16)

----------


## SProg

Δεν ξερουμε,μια υποθεση εκανα.

Ο Σπυρος αν διαβασεις απο την αρχη το thread φαινεται απο τα λεγομενα του να θελει δουλεια και συναμα να μην εχει προυπηρεσια.Ολοι του ειπαν οτι ειναι χρυση ευκαιρια να δει καποια πραγματα και να εχει και ενα + παραπανω για επομενη δουλεια.Μεσα σε 2 μερες δεν φευγεις απο πουθενα..

----------


## alpha uk

> Αμπελοφιλοσοφιες
> 
> 
> Ας μην παει να παρει προυπηρεσια.Θα ερθει η μαγικη δουλεια απο μονη της,δεν θελει προσπαθεια.
> 
> 
> Μονο στην Ελλαδα εχουμε κακα αφεντικα, στο εξωτερικο ειναι ολοι ΚΥΡΙΟΙ.



Στό εξωτερικό είναι τρείς φορές χειρότερα .Ή εκμετάλλευσης δέν έχει όρια ,καί πολύ περισσότερο από τούς ίδιους τούς Έλληνες..

----------


## moutoulos

Όταν δεν υπάρχει εμπειρία/εξειδίκευση είσαι κοινός στους κοινούς (ποσό μάλλον βοηθός). Ναι θα τον "ξυρίσεις" αν 
έχεις την ανάγκη να δουλέψεις. Και ειδικά αν έχεις οικογένεια να μεγαλώσεις (διαφωνεί κάποιος ?). Ψευτο-εγωισμοί
 και ψευτο-αξιοπρέπειες ... έχουν περάσει.

Όταν υπάρχει εμπειρία/εξειδίκευση τότε ναι !!!. Απαιτείς και ζητάς αυτό το κάτι παραπάνω που πιστεύεις οτι αξίζεις.
Τότε ασφαλώς και δεν συμβιβάζεσαι με τα 500€ (Βασίλη) που παίρνει και ο απλός, αλλά με πολλά παραπάνω, και τότε 
αποχωρείς απο την πρώτη κιόλας μέρα αν δείς κάτι"στραβό" σε σχέση πάντα με την "οροφή" ή τα συμφωνηθέντα που 
έβαλες/έκανες. Όταν είσαι απλός, δεν έχεις καν κολώνες, οπότε δεν μπορεί να σταθεί και η "οροφή" (Βασίλη).

Ο απλός χωρίς προϋπηρεσία είναι το ίδιο με εναν 20άρη. Ποιός θα δώσει σε έναν 20άρη 1000€ ?. Και αν το κάνει 
στον 20άρη, στον έμπειρο 40-50άρη με εξειδίκευση πόσα να δώσει?. Μήπως 1050€?. Ή 2000€ ?.

Πάντα πρέπει να ξεχωρίζουν αυτά τα δυο ... μην τα μπερδεύουμε.

----------

Prithan (10-04-16), 

SRF (27-03-16)

----------


## lepouras

> Μηπως ειναι εργοδοτες αυτοι που γραφουν αυτα?



ναι είμαι εργοδότης και έχω δούλους για να το παίζω κομμούνι και να βρίζω τους άλλους.
αυτό που πρέπει να βγάζετε ταυτότητες στους άλλους είναι χειρότερο από οτιδήποτε άλλο.
όχι ρε Νίκο είμαι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας και έγινα γιατί δεν ήθελα να έχω αφεντικό στο κεφάλι μου.
και ναι δουλεύω εγώ όποτε θέλω και 20 και 30 και 48 ώρες σερί αλλά και 2 και 5 και μία όταν αυτό μου βγαίνει. αλλά επίσης έχω και τα στραβά. το κράτος νταβατζή και το κυνήγι του κάθε πελάτη να πληρωθώ. 
και όλα αυτά τα κακά του ελεύθερου επαγγελματία.
και ναι έχω χάσει και δουλειές από άτομα που βρήκαν δούλους με 15 και 20 ευρώ και χτυπάνε τις δουλειές σε νούμερα που μετά βλέπεις τα αποτελέσματα........
και οι χειρότεροι που καταστρέφουν την αγορά εργασίας ξέρεις ποιοι είναι?
αυτοί που έχουν ένα μισθό και μετά σου λένε ας βάλω και 15 ευρώ ακόμα στο πορτοφόλι και μαύρα και πάνε σαν δεύτεροι δουλειά να βγάλουν το εξτραδάκι.
αν μπορέσει το μυαλό σου να αντιληφθεί τη φαύλο κύκλο προκαλεί αυτό τότε ίσως να καταλάβεις και γιατί τα μεροκάματα θα πέφτουν συνέχεια και θα αναγκάζονται να βρίσκουν όχι δεύτερη αλλά 10 δουλειές την ημέρα να καταφέρουν να πάνε ένα σωστό μεροκάματο σπίτι.
ακούς εκεί. όποιος δεν συμφωνεί να είναι δούλος, ή είναι εργοδότης ή τεμπέλης.
τράβα εσύ αλλά μην λέτε μετά για κακά αφεντικά αλλά για μαλάκες που κάνουν μάγκες μερικούς τέτοιους.
και ναι έχει διαφορά να είσαι με κάποιον χρόνια και κάποιες φορές να θέλεις να βοηθήσεις όταν τις μέρες που δεν είχε μεροκάματο δεν σε άφησε άφραγκο γιατί είσαι υπάλληλος και όχι συνέταιρος, και άλλο σήμερα δουλεύουμε 18 ώρες χωρίς υπερορίες και αύριο και μεθαύριο δεν έχουμε δουλειά κάτσε σπίτι σου χωρίς να σε πληρώσω.
αλλά τελικά το μόνο που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι να βγάλουμε ταυτότητα στον άλλον χωρίς να ασχολούμαστε για το πρόβλημα τελικά ποιο είναι και πως δημιουργείτε.

δεν μου λες μήπως είσαι από αυτούς που βρίσκανε δουλειά σε Έλληνες με 20 ευρώ όταν το μεροκάματο ήταν 30?
τώρα πόσο το πήγατε? 13 γιατί όλοι δίνουνε  20?

Γρηγόρη δεν λέει κανένας για τον ανειδίκευτο αν θα πρέπει να του δίνει 1000 και 2000 αλλά το να ζητάς για 8 ώρες που συμφωνείς και προβλέπετε να δουλεύει ο άλλος 12+ αλλά χωρίς αντίστοιχη ανταμοιβή είναι κοροϊδία.
διότι αν πούμε ότι αυτός ο εργοδότης χρειάζεται τον υπάλληλο 12+ ώρες την ημέρα τότε δύο γεγονότα υπάρχουν. ή σκοτώνει τις τιμές για να πάρει τις δουλειές και χρειάζεται δούλους
 ή έχει δουλειές αλλά στον καιρό αυτό βρήκες μαλάκες για να εκμεταλλευτεί και να οικονομήσει.

----------


## Fixxxer

> ναι είμαι εργοδότης και έχω δούλους για να το παίζω κομμούνι και να βρίζω τους άλλους.
> αυτό που πρέπει να βγάζετε ταυτότητες στους άλλους είναι χειρότερο από οτιδήποτε άλλο.
> όχι ρε Νίκο είμαι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας και έγινα γιατί δεν ήθελα να έχω αφεντικό στο κεφάλι μου.
> και ναι δουλεύω εγώ όποτε θέλω και 20 και 30 και 48 ώρες σερί αλλά και 2 και 5 και μία όταν αυτό μου βγαίνει. αλλά επίσης έχω και τα στραβά. το κράτος νταβατζή και το κυνήγι του κάθε πελάτη να πληρωθώ. 
> και όλα αυτά τα κακά του ελεύθερου επαγγελματία.
> και ναι έχω χάσει και δουλειές από άτομα που βρήκαν δούλους με 15 και 20 ευρώ και χτυπάνε τις δουλειές σε νούμερα που μετά βλέπεις τα αποτελέσματα........
> και οι χειρότεροι που καταστρέφουν την αγορά εργασίας ξέρεις ποιοι είναι?
> αυτοί που έχουν ένα μισθό και μετά σου λένε ας βάλω και 15 ευρώ ακόμα στο πορτοφόλι και μαύρα και πάνε σαν δεύτεροι δουλειά να βγάλουν το εξτραδάκι.
> αν μπορέσει το μυαλό σου να αντιληφθεί τη φαύλο κύκλο προκαλεί αυτό τότε ίσως να καταλάβεις και γιατί τα μεροκάματα θα πέφτουν συνέχεια και θα αναγκάζονται να βρίσκουν όχι δεύτερη αλλά 10 δουλειές την ημέρα να καταφέρουν να πάνε ένα σωστό μεροκάματο σπίτι.
> ...



Γιάννη το ποστ ΔΕΝ ήταν για να θίξω εσένα...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

> Γιάννη το ποστ ΔΕΝ ήταν για να θίξω εσένα...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



οκ τότε λάθος κατάλαβα και ζητώ συγνώμη.

----------


## moutoulos

> οκ τότε λάθος κατάλαβα και ζητώ συγνώμη.



Άστα αυτά. Είσαι "εργοδότης" σε 41,135 μέλη ... και δεν έχεις πληρώσει κανέναν.
 :Biggrin: 


Οκ πλακίτσα μην με ξυλοφορτώσεις 
mortal-kombat-inner.jpg

----------


## lepouras

> Άστα αυτά. Είσαι "εργοδότης" σε 41,135 μέλη ... και δεν έχεις πληρώσει κανέναν.
> 
> 
> 
> Οκ πλακίτσα μην με ξυλοφορτώσεις 
> mortal-kombat-inner.jpg



δεν μπορώ να σου ρίξω και μπαν. θα κάνω παράπονα στον Θάνο  :hahahha:

----------


## vasilllis

> Όταν δεν υπάρχει εμπειρία/εξειδίκευση είσαι κοινός στους κοινούς (ποσό μάλλον βοηθός). Ναι θα τον "ξυρίσεις" αν 
> έχεις την ανάγκη να δουλέψεις. Και ειδικά αν έχεις οικογένεια να μεγαλώσεις (διαφωνεί κάποιος ?). Ψευτο-εγωισμοί
>  και ψευτο-αξιοπρέπειες ... έχουν περάσει.
> 
> Όταν υπάρχει εμπειρία/εξειδίκευση τότε ναι !!!. Απαιτείς και ζητάς αυτό το κάτι παραπάνω που πιστεύεις οτι αξίζεις.
> Τότε ασφαλώς και δεν συμβιβάζεσαι με τα 500€ (Βασίλη) που παίρνει και ο απλός, αλλά με πολλά παραπάνω, και τότε 
> αποχωρείς απο την πρώτη κιόλας μέρα αν δείς κάτι"στραβό" σε σχέση πάντα με την "οροφή" ή τα συμφωνηθέντα που 
> έβαλες/έκανες. Όταν είσαι απλός, δεν έχεις καν κολώνες, οπότε δεν μπορεί να σταθεί και η "οροφή" (Βασίλη).
> 
> ...



Γρηγορη εγω δεν μιλησα για χρηματα καθολου.Ποσο λεει οτι ειναι ο κατωτατος μισθος?480?500? ανιδεικευτου?του ειδικευμενου?Προσελαβε εναν ηλεκτρολογο οταν υπογραψανε??
Ποσο ειναι ο νομιμος μισθος?Εγω δεν ειπα φιλε μου να του δωσει ευρω παραπανω.Αυτο που ειπα εγω ειναι εφοσον τον προσελαβε για 480€ ή 600€ εχει κανει στην επιθεωρηση εργασιας ενα πινακα υπαλληλων που αναφερει το ωραριο εργασιας.Δηλαδη ο  καθε εργοδοτης οριζει το ωραριο των σκλαβων κατα δοκουν?Ας του δινει λοιπον αυτα 2-3€ την υπερωρια που δικαιουται.
Εξιδεικευση δεν εχει αλλα την ηθελε τον αχρηστο να καθεται υπερωρια?Ουτοπικα τα ακουω αυτα.

Για το λογω περι οικογενειας αναγκης κλπ ,ΝΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΣΩ .Μερικες φορες ειναι συνετο να σκυβεις το κεφαλι και να βαζεις την ουρα στα σκελια ,αλλα δεν θεωρω και σωστο να το επικροτω και να το συνιστω κιολας σε τριτους.

----------

picdev (27-03-16)

----------


## SRF

> ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΞΥΠΝΟΣ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΕΣΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΣ ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟΣ



Ότι πιό επιτυχές ως σχόλιο έχω διαβάσει εδώ στο φόρουμ! Έχεις ικανότητα αναγνώσεως αλλά ειδικότερα... της αυτογνωσίας!

----------


## thespyros

Παιδιά δεν θέλω να μπω σε αντιπαράθεση με κανένα εγώ θα συνεχίσω την αναζήτησή κ αν δεν μ βγει θα φύγω εξώτερικο

----------


## antonisfa

> Παιδιά δεν θέλω να μπω σε αντιπαράθεση με κανένα εγώ θα συνεχίσω την αναζήτησή κ αν δεν μ βγει θα φύγω εξώτερικο



Ένα να ξέρεις πως ακόμη και αυτή η συζήτηση που γίνεται εδώ δεν γίνεται τυχαία.
Τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο σε αυτή τη ζωή.
Ότι μας συμβαίνει μας έρχεται για να καταλάβουμε να κατανοήσουμε πράγματα. 

Απλά πρέπει να έχουμε την κούπα κάπως άδεια να τα δεχόμαστε...και όταν αυτή ξεχειλίζει να βρίσκουμε τον τρόπο να την αδειάζουμε κάπως.

Δεν είναι κάτι το εύκολο...

----------

thespyros (28-03-16)

----------


## SRF

> Παιδιά δεν θέλω να μπω σε αντιπαράθεση με κανένα εγώ θα συνεχίσω την αναζήτησή κ αν δεν μ βγει θα φύγω εξώτερικο



Ειλικρινέστατα, με την καλύτερη φιλική διάθεση, σου προτείνω να ΜΗΝ ψάχνεις καν πλεόν εδώ - Ελλάδα - γιατί τίποτα δεν θα πληρεί στο ελάχιστο τις απαιτήσεις σου όπως έχουν φανερωθεί από όλα τα ανωτέρω! 
Φύγε απ' ευθειας εξωτερικό, να βρεις τον "παράδεισο" εργασιακών δικαιωμάτων και ωραρίων μισθολογίων! 
Όταν θε επιστρέψεςι σε λιγότερο από 6 μήνες, όπως έχει συμβεί σε πολλούς που γνωρίζω... θα είσαι πλέον αρκετά "έμπειρος" για να μένεις πάνω από 2 ή 3 ημέρες κάπου!

----------


## gsmaster

> ........... θα είσαι πλέον αρκετά "έμπειρος" για να μένεις πάνω από 2 ή 3 ημέρες κάπου!



....και με αρκετά μικρότερη καβάτζα....

----------


## SRF

> Παιδιά δεν θέλω να μπω σε αντιπαράθεση με κανένα εγώ θα συνεχίσω την αναζήτησή κ αν δεν μ βγει θα φύγω εξώτερικο



ρίχνε όσα αρνητικά θέλεις... αλλά η αλήθεια του τι είσαι ΔΕΝ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ με τα thumbdown σου, τεμπελάκο!

----------

street (28-03-16)

----------


## Fixxxer

Εσυ Γεωργιε να φανταστω οτι ξεκινησες απο τα ορυχεια?

Καποια στιγμη εσεις οι μεγαλυτεροι πρεπει να κανετε την αυτοκριτικη σας και το τι παραδωσατε σε εμας τους μικροτερους ωστε να συνεχισουμε το εργο...
Ολοι εσεις οι μεγαλοι βαζατε ενα λιθαρακι αλλα τα θεμελια δεν ηταν καλα...
Επισης οταν εσεις ξεκινουσατε τη δουλεια τα πραγματα ηταν θεωρητικα πιο ευκολα απ οτι σημερα...

----------

CybEng (28-03-16)

----------


## SRF

> *Εσυ Γεωργιε να φανταστω οτι ξεκινησες απο τα ορυχεια?
> *
> Καποια στιγμη εσεις οι μεγαλυτεροι πρεπει να κανετε την αυτοκριτικη σας και το τι παραδωσατε σε εμας τους μικροτερους ωστε να συνεχισουμε το εργο...
> Ολοι εσεις οι μεγαλοι βαζατε ενα λιθαρακι αλλα τα θεμελια δεν ηταν καλα...
> Επισης οταν εσεις ξεκινουσατε τη δουλεια τα πραγματα ηταν θεωρητικα πιο ευκολα απ οτι σημερα...



Να σου πω λοιπόν, αφού ρωτάς! 
Ξεκίνησα να εργάζομαι από 14 ετών ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΝΣΗΜΑ! Σε σέρβις εταιρίας αντιπροσωπείας ραδιοκασετοφώνων αυτοκινήτων, ως αρχικά "βοηθός ηλεκτρονικού" και ταυτόχρονα πήγαινα σχολείο και μόλις σχολούσα έφευγα από την Κυψέλη (τότε) και κατέβαινα ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ Καλλιθέα για να πάω να εργαστώ μέχρι τις 9.30μμ. Μετά διάβασμα, και αργότερα το βράδυ "διακόπτες" ! 
Στα 16 μου έφτιαξα ΚΑΙ ένα μαγαζί (νύκτας) συνεταιρικά με έναν μεγαλύτερό μου στην Κυψέλη επίσης, οπότε και μετά το διάβασμα αντι διακοπτών είχα ΚΑΙ "ξενύχτι" λόγω μαγαζιού τα πιό πολλά βράδυα! 
Τα πρώτα μου ένσημα τα έχω "κολλήσει" 17 ετών! Και ΝΑΙ σε "ορυχείο" κατά τους καλομαθημένους νεανίσκους του ipad & facebook! 
Μετά εισαγωγή στα ΚΑΤΕΕ, απογοήτευση πλήρης εντός του πρώτου εξαμήνου από το εκεί ΤΟΤΕ επίπεδο, και Αγγλία σφαίρα! Λεφτά ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ! 
Αλλά ΗΞΕΡΑ ΤΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΑ και ΤΙ μπορούσα να "απαιτώ" σε κάθε γνωσιακό στάδιο της ζωής μου! Δεν ζητούσα "παππάδες" ενώ ΔΕΝ γνώριζα την "τύφλα" μου!  Καθόμουν και "υπερωρίες" προκειμένου να βγάλω την "δουλεΙα" αλλά πιό πολύ για να μάθω παραπάνω πράγματα, αφού κυνηγούσα πάντα τομείς ηλεκτρονικών πέραν των τυπικών, πχ τηλεόρασεων - βίντεο, για τα οποία δεν είχα κανένα ενδιαφέρον επαγγελματικού προσανατολισμού στην ζωή μου!  

Και τωρα που γνωριζόμαστε εις βάθος πλεόν μήπως θες να σου βάλω και τις φωτό των ενσήμων από την δεκαετία του 80 (καρτέλλες ΙΚΑ ήταν τότε με κολλητά τα ένσημα σαν γραμματόσημα, που πιθανώς ΔΕΝ έχεις ΄πάρει ποτε΄τετοια εσύ)? Είναι πολλές... και έχω και νεώτερου τύπου κιόλας... ένσημα... αφού καλύπτουν μιά περίοδο >25 ετών!  
Αλλά μην περιαυτολογώ! ΠΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΤΙ, ανακριτά μας!

----------

street (28-03-16)

----------


## bchris

Τι εγινε ρε σεις? 
Δυο / τρεις μερες που δεν παρακολούθησα το topic (Πάσχα εδω γαρ) κι ήρθαν τα πανω κατω!

Πολλες γνώμες ακούστηκαν, ολες αξιόλογες. 
Με καποιους συμφωνώ κατα ενα μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό απο αλλους, αλλα ολοι πιστευω, ειπαν αξιόλογα πραγματα. Δωσμενα φυσικα απο την δικη τους σκοπια...

Σπύρο εισαι ανεργος 2+ χρονια. Ξερω απο προσωπική εμπειρια οτι εχεις συνηθίσει στην κατασταση αυτη.
Εχεις κατα καποιο τροπο βολευτει. Ειναι αυτη η πο%^^%~%<να η αδράνεια. 

Σε καταλαβαινω. Απο την στιγμη που υπαρχει κι η καβατζα κιολας  :Smile: 
Αλλα πιστευω οτι εκανες λαθος. Βιαστικες.

Πιστευω οτι θα επρεπε να κάτσεις, να παρεις οτι γνώσεις και εμπειρια ειχε αυτη η δουλεια να σου δώσει και μετα απο τουλαχιστον 1 χρονο, να το ξανασκεφτοσουν το θεμα.

Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι στο διάστημα αυτο θα ανακαλυπτες τροπους να -πως το λετε εσεις εκει στο Ελλαντα  :Smile:  - compensate για τις πολλες ωρες.
Μπορει να μπορούσες να έρχεσαι αργοτερα στη δουλεια. Η να κανεις μεγαλυτερα διαλείμματα για καφέ/τσιγαρο. Θα εβρισκες τροπους να "λουφαρεις" τροπον τινα.

Ακομη και ο ιδιος ο εργοδότης σου, η ο προϊστάμενος σου, αμα έβλεπε οτι προσπαθείς και ψάχνεται και μαθαίνεις, θα εκανε τα στραβα ματια που και που.

Το σημαντικότερο βεβαια ηταν οτι θα κερδίζεις εμπειρια και στην επομενη συνεντευξη για δουλεια, θα είχες εναν ακομα άσσο στο μανίκι σου...

Θα κλείσω με το θεμα του εξωτερικου που ανεφερες.
Σιγουρα τα πραγματα εξω ειναι καλυτερα απο οικονομικής και εργασιακής αποψης, αλλα παλι θα εισαι ενας ανειδικευτος ξένος. 
Εννοειται οτι ο καθε εργοδότης θα κοιτάξει να σε δαγκωσει οσο πιο πολυ του επιτρέπει ο νόμος
και σαν να μην φτανει αυτο, θα εισαι στη θεση που ηταν οι Αλβανοί εκει, πριν απο 10 χρονια.

Εν κατακλείδι πιστευω κι εγω οτι εκανες λαθος που έφυγες.
Ελπιζω να σου βγει σε καλο.

Auf Wiedersehen.

----------

street (28-03-16)

----------


## Panoss

> Σιγουρα τα πραγματα εξω ειναι καλυτερα απο οικονομικής και εργασιακής αποψης, αλλα παλι θα εισαι ενας ανειδικευτος ξένος. 
> Εννοειται οτι ο καθε εργοδότης θα κοιτάξει να σε δαγκωσει οσο πιο πολυ του επιτρέπει ο νόμος



Χρήστο, εκεί στην Ελβετία μπορεί ένας εργοδότης να προσλάβει για 8άωρο και να απασχολεί για 12 ώρες *χωρίς να πληρώνει αυτές τις υπερωρίες*;





> Να σου πω λοιπόν, αφού ρωτάς! 
> Ξεκίνησα να εργάζομαι από 14 ετών ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΝΣΗΜΑ! Σε σέρβις εταιρίας αντιπροσωπείας ραδιοκασετοφώνων αυτοκινήτων, ως αρχικά "βοηθός ηλεκτρονικού" και ταυτόχρονα πήγαινα σχολείο και μόλις σχολούσα έφευγα από την Κυψέλη (τότε) και κατέβαινα ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ Καλλιθέα για να πάω να εργαστώ μέχρι τις 9.30μμ.



Οταν ήμουνα 15 (που πρωτοδούλεψα) δουλεύαμε οικοδομή (το 90%), τυπογραφεία, βενζινάδικα, γενικά χαμαλοδουλειές.
Για να σε πήρανε στα 14 "βοηθό ηλεκτρονικού" σε σέρβις εταιρίας αντιπροσωπείας ραδιοκασετοφώνων αυτοκινήτων, πρέπει να σουνα *ΠΟΛΥ ΒΥΣΜΑ*.

----------


## thespyros

> Εσυ Γεωργιε να φανταστω οτι ξεκινησες απο τα ορυχεια?
> 
> Καποια στιγμη εσεις οι μεγαλυτεροι πρεπει να κανετε την αυτοκριτικη σας και το τι παραδωσατε σε εμας τους μικροτερους ωστε να συνεχισουμε το εργο...
> Ολοι εσεις οι μεγαλοι βαζατε ενα λιθαρακι αλλα τα θεμελια δεν ηταν καλα...
> Επισης οταν εσεις ξεκινουσατε τη δουλεια τα πραγματα ηταν θεωρητικα πιο ευκολα απ οτι σημερα...



       ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΕΞΥΠΝΑΚΙΑ

----------


## betacord85

λες θα φυγεις να πας στο εξωτερικο σωστα?σε ποια χωρα?σαν ηλεκτρολογος?εχεις γνωσεις καποιας ξενης γλωσσας?εχεις αποδεδειγμενη προηπειρεσια σε καποιο εργοδοτη(ηλεκτρολογο)?πριν κανεις τετοιες σκεψεις πρεπει να σκεφτεσαι και απο την αλλη πλευρα τι θα ζητησει ο εργοδοτης απο εσενα σωστα?αν εχεις στο μυαλο σου να παιρνεις 1000 ευρω στην τσεπη σου χωρις τα πρωσοντα για αυτην την θεση ξεχνα το...και πιστεψε με σε συζητηση με φιλο ηλεκτρολογο για βοηθους παιρνουν αλβανους αφγανους κουρδους για σκαψιματα και περασμα καλωδιων...αν σκεφτεσαι να πας γερμανια και αγγλια πρεπει να ξερεις απταιστα να μιλας την γλωσσα ειδικα στην γερμανια...καλη τυχη

----------


## betacord85

και για τους βουθους(αλαβανους κουρδους αφγανους)τους δινει μαξιμουμ 20 ευρω...για οικοδομη(ηλεκτρολογικα)

----------


## bchris

> Χρήστο, εκεί στην Ελβετία μπορεί ένας εργοδότης να προσλάβει για 8άωρο και να απασχολεί για 12 ώρες *χωρίς να πληρώνει αυτές τις υπερωρίες*;



Αυτο τωρα ειναι τεραστιο θεμα.
Κατ' αρχας να ξεκαθαρίσουμε οτι η Ελβετια κατοικείται απο ανθρωπους οχι αγγέλους.
Κατι αλλο για την Ελβετια που ουτε εγω το ηξερα: το ωράριο εδω ειναι 8.4 ωρες, με υποχρεωτικό 30λεπτο διάλειμμα.
Οποτε ουσιαστικα οι ωρες που περνας στην δουλεια ειναι 9 (8.54 για την ακρίβεια).

Περαν αυτου, υπαρχουν μυριαδες κανονισμοί που σκοπό εχουν να προφυλασουν τον εργαζομενο απο την εκμετάλλευση.
Για παραδειγμα απαγορεύεται να δουλεψεις πανω απο 55 ωρες την εβδομάδα, απαγορεύεται να δουλεψεις πανω απο 1 Κυριακή τον μηνα, απαγορεύεται να δουλεψεις 6 συνεχόμενες ημερες χωρις μιση ημέρα διάλειμμα καπου στο ενδιάμεσο....
Αμα θελεις πιο πολλες λεπτομέρειες καπου εχω ενα link για ολα αυτα (αλλα ειναι στα Γερμανικά  :Smile:  )

Ο οργανισμός που δουλευω εγω ειναι τεράστιος και δεν τους παιρνει να κανουν πουστιες στο θεμα.
Παρ'ολα αυτα, ειναι η φύση της δουλειας τετοια (ΙΤ) που καποιες φορες οι κανόνες αυτοι παραβιάζονται.
Δεν μπορεις πχ ν' αφησεις το λογιστήριο κατω επειδη περασε το 8.4 ωρο...

Εμεις πληρωνομαστε και υπερωρίες αλλα και παιρνουμε day off (aka compensation) για τυχον τετοιες περιπτώσεις.
Άλλοι εργοδότες σιγουρα δεν ειναι τοσο καλοί απέναντι στους υπαλλήλους τους.

Υπαρχουν κι εδω δουλειες οπως delivery, fast food-αδικο, καθαριστης σκαλιων κλπ
Το κατα ποσο οι παραπανω εργαζόμενοι πληρώνονται τα δέοντα, θα σε γελασω.





> Οταν ήμουνα 15 (που πρωτοδούλεψα) δουλεύαμε οικοδομή (το 90%), τυπογραφεία, βενζινάδικα, γενικά χαμαλοδουλειές.
> Για να σε πήρανε στα 14 "βοηθό ηλεκτρονικού" σε σέρβις εταιρίας αντιπροσωπείας ραδιοκασετοφώνων αυτοκινήτων, πρέπει να σουνα *ΠΟΛΥ ΒΥΣΜΑ*.



Οχι δα! 

Ο Γιώργος πηγε βοηθός ηλεκτρονικού.
Εγω στα 16-17 πηγα βοηθός σε συνεργείο μοτοσικλετών.

Ενα γνωστο ηλεκτρονικό/μηχανικο ολοι λιγο-πολυ εχουμε.

----------


## bchris

> και για τους βουθους(αλαβανους κουρδους αφγανους)τους δινει μαξιμουμ 20 ευρω...για οικοδομη(ηλεκτρολογικα)



Εχει σκεφτεί αυτος ο φιλος ο ηλεκτρολόγος, που παιρνει *νους με €20, ποσο μεγαλο μεριδιο της ευθύνης για την κατάντια της χώρας, τον βαραίνει?

----------

vasilllis (28-03-16)

----------


## moutoulos

Και εγώ πήγα βρε Παναγιώτη στα 15 μου σε εξουσιοδοτημένο Service ως βοηθός 
ηλεκτρονικού. Τι βύσμα ?. Οι συνομήλικοί πηγαίνανε και παίζανε *Bubble Bobble.

*(Και εγώ έπαιζα ... παράωρα  :Rolleyes: ).

----------


## betacord85

δεν ειναι ο μονος...οπως και σε αλλες ειδικοτητες της οικοδομης απο το 1991 και μετα οταν σε παρακαλαγανε οι ανοι σου ελεγε γιατι να παρω ελληνα?το ιδιο συμαβαινει και τωρα...και θα ερθουν και χειροτερα γιατι υπαρχουν stand by συριοι που δεν εχουν ουτε ευρω στην τσεπη τους...



> Εχει σκεφτεί αυτος ο φιλος ο ηλεκτρολόγος, που παιρνει *νους με €20, ποσο μεγαλο μεριδιο της ευθύνης για την κατάντια της χώρας, τον βαραίνει?

----------


## Panoss

> Οχι δα! 
> 
> Ο Γιώργος πηγε βοηθός ηλεκτρονικού.
> Εγω στα 16-17 πηγα βοηθός σε συνεργείο μοτοσικλετών.
> 
> Ενα γνωστο ηλεκτρονικό/μηχανικο ολοι λιγο-πολυ εχουμε.



Δεν έχουμε όλοι.
Αλλά και να είχαμε, δεν αρκεί αυτο για να μας προσλάβει. 





> Και εγώ πήγα βρε Παναγιώτη στα 15 μου σε εξουσιοδοτημένο Service ως βοηθός 
> ηλεκτρονικού. Τι βύσμα ?.



Τέσπα, αυτό δεν είναι η τυπική χαμαλοδουλειά που έκανε ένας 15χρονος αρχές '90 (τότε που ήμουνα 15).
Η τυπική δουλειά για τον 15χρονο ήταν *οικοδομή*, βαρβάτα πράματα, όχι 'βοηθός ηλεκτρονικού' κι άλλες φλωριές.

Με τη νοοτροπία που βγάλατε του τύπου 'είσαι μ@..κας που δεν κάθισες για 650, 12ωρο, αργίες ενώ εμείς έχουμε κάνει και χειρότερα' προς το Σπύρο, θα μπορούσε κάποιος που στα 15 του έκανε κάτι πολύ βαρύτερο από σας σε εκείνη την ηλικία να σας την πει με τον ίδιο τρόπο.
Θα μπορούσα να σας πω ότι ξυνόσασταν και τεμπελιάζατε παριστάνοντας το 'βοηθό ηλκτρονικού' όταν εγώ σκιζόμουνα στην οικοδομή.

Άποψή μου είναι ότι καλά έκανε που δεν δέχτηκε την παραβίαση κάθε εργασιακού νόμου.
*Αν κάνανε έτσι όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι και είχαμε και πραγματικά σωματεία, κάτι θα 'χε βελτιωθεί.*
Δυστυχώς τόσα χρόνια δεν...ΚΑι αποτέλεσμα; Πρόκοψε η χώρα; Μάλλον όχι...
Είμαστε κότες σαν λαός, μαγκιά μόνο εκει που μας παίρνει ή μόνο στα λόγια.
Αυτό μου 'χε πει ένας εργαζόμενος στην επιθεώρηση εργασία που 'χα συναντήσει σ' ένα γάμο ( :Lol: ).
Και το 'λεγε αυτό γιατί σ' έναν πληθυσμό με ξένους κατω από το το 10% του πληθυσμού, το 50% και άνω των καταγγελιών στην επιθεώρηση εργασίας ήταν τότε (2009) από αλλοδαπούς, κυρίως Αλβανούς.
Αυτούς τους παραδέχομαι, έχουν @@.

Σχετικά με το 'εμπειρία που αποκτάς και γίνεσαι πολύτιμος για τους εργοδότες, οπότε και 650 για αρχή, 12ωρο, 0 αργίες καλά είναι επειδή παιρνεις γνώσεις και προυπηρεσία', έχω να καταθέσω απ΄το συγγενικό μου κύκλο περιπτώση ηλεκτρολόγου:
Δούλευε για 15 χρόνια σε κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας (πήγαινε πάνω στα βουνά, έβαζε πετρέλαιο ξέρω γω τι χρειάζονται, τις επισκεύαζε κλπ).
Ο εργοδότης του δεν του πλήρωσε μισθούς πολλών μηνών, χρεοκόπησε (εικονικά, για να μην πληρώσει μισθούς εργαζομένων, στην πραγματικότητα μπορούσε να πληρώσει δεν είχε χρεοκοπήσει) και του 'φαγε 10 ή 15 χιλιάρικα (δεν θυμάμαι).
Το ίδιο έκανε σε εργαζόμενους που είχε πολλά χρόνια.

Πήγε σε άλλον εργοδότη με το ίδιο αντικείμενο, άρχισε να του καθυστερεί μισθούς και να έχει όλο και περισσότερες απαιτήσεις: ξεκίνησε απο 8ωρο, μετά κάτι 'έκτακτα' που γίνανε μόνιμα, πάει το 8ωρο, έγινε 15ωρο, 16ωρο...
Τέσπα, αφού βλέπανε οτι δεν πεθαινει του το αυξάνανε, και τα λεφτά 'στα χρωστάμε'.
Ε, κάποια στιγμή κλάταρε, παραιτήθηκε, ενάμιση χρόνο έκατσε συνολικά.
Και τα λεφτά...ακόμα του τα δίνουνε...

Με λίγα λόγια, η εμπειρία - γνώσεις πάνω στο αντικείμενο, δεν φαίνεται πλέον να εκτιμώνται και ιδιαίτερα...

----------

johnpats (31-03-16)

----------


## vasilllis

> Δεν έχουμε όλοι.
> Αλλά και να είχαμε, δεν αρκεί αυτο για να μας προσλάβει. 
> 
> 
> Τέσπα, αυτό δεν είναι η τυπική χαμαλοδουλειά που έκανε ένας 15χρονος αρχές '90 (τότε που ήμουνα 15).
> Η τυπική δουλειά για τον 15χρονο ήταν *οικοδομή*, βαρβάτα πράματα, όχι 'βοηθός ηλεκτρονικού' κι άλλες φλωριές.
> 
> Με τη νοοτροπία που βγάλατε του τύπου 'είσαι μ@..κας που δεν κάθισες για 650, 12ωρο, αργίες ενώ εμείς έχουμε κάνει και χειρότερα' προς το Σπύρο, θα μπορούσε κάποιος που στα 15 του έκανε κάτι πολύ βαρύτερο από σας σε εκείνη την ηλικία να σας την πει με τον ίδιο τρόπο.
> Θα μπορούσα να σας πω ότι ξυνόσασταν και τεμπελιάζατε παριστάνοντας το 'βοηθό ηλκτρονικού' όταν εγώ σκιζόμουνα στην οικοδομή.
> ...



πανο συμφωνω με την αποψη σου.διαφωνω ομως με τους ξενους που λες οτι εχουν @@.δεν εχουν φιλε,ειναι.
ειμαι της αποψης του φοραμε παντελονια.συμφώνησαμε κατι,πρεπει να τηρηθει και απο τις δυο πλευρές.εκει διαφωνουσαν οι εν λογω ξενοι.Οπως βλεπεις βεβαια μυαλο δεν βαλανε,εξακολουθουν με το ιδιο σκεπτικο.
αυτη την πολιτικη την εφαρμοζουν χρονια τωρα.Μεγαλες εταιρίες στον χωρο καθιερωσαν την μια μερα την εβδομαδα αργια και μολις υπογραφτηκε δουλευεται κανονικα πλεον,να βαλει πλατη ο υπαλληλος.
αλλες παλι εταιριες εχουν δικτυωθει στις σχολές με πρακτικαριους.10-20 τον χρονο να παιρνουν τζαμπε,ποιος μπορει να τους χτυπησει αυτους σε δουλεια;
εταιρια ανελαβε συντηρηση μεγαλο supermarket (me 4 γραμματα) με 8€ η ωρα !!!! ζημια.
Δεν ξερω ρε παιδια,αλλα δεν βλεπω τελος ,ειναι πηγαδι χωρις πατο.ακομα και στα 600€ να πηγαινε αυριο θα βρεθει καποιος με 550 η και 500.

----------


## Panoss

> Δεν ξερω ρε παιδια,αλλα δεν βλεπω τελος ,ειναι πηγαδι χωρις πατο.ακομα και στα 600€ να πηγαινε αυριο θα βρεθει καποιος με 550 η και 500.



Ακριβώς αυτό.
Την επομένη της πρόσληψης του Σπύρου με 650€-12ωρο-0 αργίες, θα ψάχνανε να βρούνε τον 450€-15ωρο-0 αργίες.
Αν δε, διαβάζανε και απόψεις εργαζομένων απο αυτό εδώ το θέμα...θα ζητάγανε και να τους πληρώνει ο υπάλληλος! :Lol:

----------

johnpats (31-03-16)

----------


## bchris

> ...
> 
> Τέσπα, αυτό δεν είναι η τυπική χαμαλοδουλειά που έκανε ένας 15χρονος αρχές '90 (τότε που ήμουνα 15).
> Η τυπική δουλειά για τον 15χρονο ήταν *οικοδομή*, βαρβάτα πράματα, όχι 'βοηθός ηλεκτρονικού' κι άλλες φλωριές.
> 
> Με τη νοοτροπία που βγάλατε του τύπου 'είσαι μ@..κας που δεν κάθισες για 650, 12ωρο, αργίες ενώ εμείς έχουμε κάνει και χειρότερα' προς το Σπύρο, θα μπορούσε κάποιος που στα 15 του έκανε κάτι πολύ βαρύτερο από σας σε εκείνη την ηλικία να σας την πει με τον ίδιο τρόπο.
> Θα μπορούσα να σας πω ότι ξυνόσασταν και τεμπελιάζατε παριστάνοντας το 'βοηθό ηλκτρονικού' όταν εγώ σκιζόμουνα στην οικοδομή.
> 
> ...



Τι να πω, το παραπανω απόσπασμα παραπέμπει σε συλλογιστικη 15χρονου κι οχι 40+
Μηπως τοτε στην οικοδομή, είχες κανα ατύχημα στο κεφαλι?

Ποιος σου ειπε οτι μετράμε ποιος την εχει μεγαλύτερη με το ποιος κανει την πιο "βαρβατη" δουλεια?

Εγω προσωπικα θα ηθελα να σαπίζω ολη μερα στον καναπε βλέποντας Air Crash Investigation και Game of Thrones.
Απο ανάγκη δουλευω.
Οχι απο μαγκιά.

Και στο κατω-κατω της γραφής, δεν ηρθε κανεις απο εδω να πει του Σπύρου "Σπύρο σου βρηκα δουλεια εκει, τραβά δουλεψε"
Ο Σπύρος εδω και σχεδον 3 χρονια ψάχνει για δουλεια.

----------

thespyros (28-03-16)

----------


## Panoss

> Τι να πω, το παραπανω απόσπασμα παραπέμπει σε συλλογιστικη 15χρονου κι οχι 40+
> Μηπως τοτε στην οικοδομή, είχες κανα ατύχημα στο κεφαλι?
> 
> Ποιος σου ειπε οτι μετράμε ποιος την εχει μεγαλύτερη με το ποιος κανει την πιο "βαρβατη" δουλεια?
> 
> Εγω προσωπικα θα ηθελα να σαπίζω ολη μερα στον καναπε βλέποντας Air Crash Investigation και Game of Thrones.
> Απο ανάγκη δουλευω.
> Οχι απο μαγκιά.
> 
> ...



Προφανώς δεν διάβασες τι έγραψα. Ή, πιθανότερο, δεν κατανόησες:
 Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Panoss*
_Με τη νοοτροπία που βγάλατε του τύπου 'είσαι μ@..κας που δεν κάθισες για 650, 12ωρο, αργίες ενώ εμείς έχουμε κάνει και χειρότερα' προς το Σπύρο, θα μπορούσε κάποιος που στα 15 του έκανε κάτι πολύ βαρύτερο από σας σε εκείνη την ηλικία να σας την πει με τον ίδιο τρόπο.

_Μετάφραση (γιατί εκεί στα εξωτερικά ξέχασες τα ελληνικά): *θα μπορούσε* (δεν το κάνει) να σας 'την πει' κάποιος με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Γιατί αυτό κάνατε, του 'την είπατε'. 
Ότι είναι τεμπέλης σε σχέση με εσάς τους εργατικούς.

----------


## SProg

> Γιατί αυτό κάνατε, του 'την είπατε'. 
> Ότι είναι τεμπέλης σε σχέση με εσάς τους εργατικούς.



Βρει ή δεν βρει δουλεια ο Σπυρος.. αυτο *πραγματικα* μονο αυτον νοιαζει και τους κοντινους του ανθρωπους.Εμεις απλα λεμε τις αποψεις μας και το τι θα καναμε εμεις εαν θελαμε να βρουμε δουλεια.

Δεν κρινουμε τον Σπυρο,κρινουμε μια συμπεριφορα η οποια μονο καλο δεν θα του κανει.

----------


## street

δυστυχως καρνταση μου αλαξε η γνωμη μου για εσενα ! και το οτι εισ 40  χρονων που λες δεν με λενε κατι , διευθυντικες θεσεις  τελος , ευτυχως  που δεν σε προτεινα στα τυρια στο εργοστασιο να βρεθω και εγω μλκας ...  .....
 παρ ολα αυτα σε εχω ομως μεροκαματο ....
alumeco σινδος  στην βιομηχανικη β πυλη ... πανε απο κει ....

----------

thespyros (28-03-16)

----------


## Fixxxer

> Να σου πω λοιπόν, αφού ρωτάς! 
> Ξεκίνησα να εργάζομαι από 14 ετών ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΝΣΗΜΑ! Σε σέρβις εταιρίας αντιπροσωπείας ραδιοκασετοφώνων αυτοκινήτων, ως αρχικά "βοηθός ηλεκτρονικού" και ταυτόχρονα πήγαινα σχολείο και μόλις σχολούσα έφευγα από την Κυψέλη (τότε) και κατέβαινα ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ Καλλιθέα για να πάω να εργαστώ μέχρι τις 9.30μμ. Μετά διάβασμα, και αργότερα το βράδυ "διακόπτες" ! 
> Στα 16 μου έφτιαξα ΚΑΙ ένα μαγαζί (νύκτας) συνεταιρικά με έναν μεγαλύτερό μου στην Κυψέλη επίσης, οπότε και μετά το διάβασμα αντι διακοπτών είχα ΚΑΙ "ξενύχτι" λόγω μαγαζιού τα πιό πολλά βράδυα! 
> Τα πρώτα μου ένσημα τα έχω "κολλήσει" 17 ετών! Και ΝΑΙ σε "ορυχείο" κατά τους καλομαθημένους νεανίσκους του ipad & facebook! 
> Μετά εισαγωγή στα ΚΑΤΕΕ, απογοήτευση πλήρης εντός του πρώτου εξαμήνου από το εκεί ΤΟΤΕ επίπεδο, και Αγγλία σφαίρα! Λεφτά ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ! 
> Αλλά ΗΞΕΡΑ ΤΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΑ και ΤΙ μπορούσα να "απαιτώ" σε κάθε γνωσιακό στάδιο της ζωής μου! Δεν ζητούσα "παππάδες" ενώ ΔΕΝ γνώριζα την "τύφλα" μου! Καθόμουν και "υπερωρίες" προκειμένου να βγάλω την "δουλεΙα" αλλά πιό πολύ για να μάθω παραπάνω πράγματα, αφού κυνηγούσα πάντα τομείς ηλεκτρονικών πέραν των τυπικών, πχ τηλεόρασεων - βίντεο, για τα οποία δεν είχα κανένα ενδιαφέρον επαγγελματικού προσανατολισμού στην ζωή μου! 
> 
> Και τωρα που γνωριζόμαστε εις βάθος πλεόν μήπως θες να σου βάλω και τις φωτό των ενσήμων από την δεκαετία του 80 (καρτέλλες ΙΚΑ ήταν τότε με κολλητά τα ένσημα σαν γραμματόσημα, που πιθανώς ΔΕΝ έχεις ΄πάρει ποτε΄τετοια εσύ)? Είναι πολλές... και έχω και νεώτερου τύπου κιόλας... ένσημα... αφού καλύπτουν μιά περίοδο >25 ετών! 
> Αλλά μην περιαυτολογώ! ΠΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΤΙ, ανακριτά μας!



Τεμπελχανας ειμαι Γεωργιε...
Δουλευω απο τα 12 σε καθε ειδους αγροτικες δουλειες καθως ο πατερας μου δυστυχως η ευτυχως με επαιρνε παντα μαζι του να τον βοηθαω (κακο δεν μου εκανε βεβαια αλλα σαν παιδι ηθελα να παω να παιζω)...
Τα πρωτα ενσημα (τα κολλητα ντε!) τα κολλησα καλοκαιρι του 2001 στα 17 κι γω, πηγα σπουδασα κι γω σαν μ@λ@κας (καλυτερα να μην σπουδαζα να πηγαινα στα 18 χειριστης μηχανης σε εργοστασιο + τα χωραφακια μου και να εκανα πλακιτσα σημερα στα σχεδον 32 μου με 40.000€ το χρονο)
Καθε φορα που διακοπτονταν οι σπουδες λογω αργιων ή καλοκαιριου εκανα 12 ωρες ταξιδι να βοηθησω στα αγροτικα ή να παω σαν βοηθος σε ηλεκτρολογο για βλαβες σε γεωτρησεις, αντλιες κλπ καθως οι δικοι μου ειχαν τη δικη τους δουλεια...
Εκανα και το φανταρικο μου δουλεψα σε βιομηχανια και σε ιδιωτες και τωρα εδω και μερικους μηνες λουζομαι την κριση...
Αυτα εν ολιγης Γεωργιε απο εναν που τρωει στη μαπα την κριση...






> ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΕΞΥΠΝΑΚΙΑ



Αν και δεν ηταν για σενα το ποστ, ηδη συμβαινει Σπυρο...

----------


## thespyros

> δυστυχως καρνταση μου αλαξε η γνωμη μου για εσενα ! και το οτι εισ 40  χρονων που λες δεν με λενε κατι , διευθυντικες θεσεις  τελος , ευτυχως  που δεν σε προτεινα στα τυρια στο εργοστασιο να βρεθω και εγω μλκας ...  .....
>  παρ ολα αυτα σε εχω ομως μεροκαματο ....
> alumeco σινδος  στην βιομηχανικη β πυλη ... πανε απο κει ....





ελα φιλος για πες ...δεν ζηταω διευθυντικες θεσεις βρε,,τι παιζει με εργοστασιο τυριων η αλμεκο???
β

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Άσχετο. Σε εργοστάσιο τυριών( Μπέλλας ) έπαθα το εξής. Είχα πάει να περάσω κάτι καλώδια( πολύ παλιά ). Εκεί που έσκυβα να περάσω το καλώδιο από ένα μηχάνημα πέρασε ένας τύπος ο οποίος έριχνε ένα υγρό στο πάτωμα και το σγουγγάριζαν 2 γυναίκες από πίσω του.

Πίστεψα πως είναι σαπουνάδα γιατί άφριζε λίγο. ΜΕτά από 20 λεπτά ένοιωθα τα χέρια μου να έχουν σκληρύνει μέχρι που μάζεψαν οι παλάμες μου.

Ο τύπος είχε ρίξει χημικό που σκότωνε τα μικρόβια μπροστά από εκεί που δούλευα.... ΟΞΥ!!!
Εγώ μετά πλύθηκα. Εκανα παράπονα στην διεύθυνση του εργοστασίου μαζί με τον άλλον μηχανικό(πιο έμπειρος και μεγαλύτερος στην ηλικία)
και για 3 μήνες είχα πορτοκαλί παλάμες. Δεν μπορούσα να πληκτρολογήσω. Οδηγούσα το αμάξι της εταιρείας και γλίστραγαν τα χέρια μου στο τιμόνι.

Τα φοβάμαι τα εργοστάσια τυριών από τότε!!!!

Ξέρει κανείς τι ουσία ρίχνουν εκεί? Τι ήταν αυτό το υγρό? Το μόνο που ξέρω ήταν πως σκότωνε τα μικρόβια για να μη πάνε στο τυρί. Ετσι είπαν.
Επίσης το εισέπνευσα αρκετά αλλά ευτυχώς δεν έπαθα κάτι...

----------


## navar

> Επίσης το εισέπνευσα αρκετά αλλά ευτυχώς δεν έπαθα κάτι...



ακόμα........... :P :P :P :P

----------


## SProg

Οικογενειακος φιλος ηπιε χημικο για μηχανημα εμφανισης φιλμ.Χημικο που το μυριζα και με επιανε αναγουλα..φαντασου.

Εζησε.Με πολλα προβληματα στο στομαχι.

Ακυρο.

----------


## thespyros

Ο φίλος που μ πρότεινε εργασία μπορεί ν μ πει

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> ακόμα........... :P :P :P :P



Περίπου το 2010-11 έγινε αυτό.  :Tongue2:

----------


## picdev

ολοι έχουν καποιο δίκιο, και ο srf έχει δίκιο που δούλευε απο μικρός,  γιατί μικρός δεν έχεις υποχρεώσεις , θα δουλέψεις πολλές ώρες θα μάθεις  και αυτό θα το κάνεις παρακαταθήκη για το μέλλον.
Αυτό ειναι το  φυσιολογικό , απλά στην ελλάδα εχουν γινει ενα μπουρδέλο τα ΑΕΙ ΤΕΙ ,  και εγώ σαν μαλάκας έκανα πόσα χρόνια να τελειώσω, άχρηστα χρόνια  πραγματικά,
και όσο κάθεσαι τοσο σαπίζεις, καταλήψεις , απεργίες μαλακίες . *Δεν ειναι μαλάκες στην αγγλία που σε 3 χρόνια έχεις τελειώσει και στα 21 στη πιο παραγωγική σου ηλικία αρχίζεις να δουλεύεις.
*Ενα πράγμα λέω μακάρι τη δουλειά που βρήκα τώρα να την είχα βρει πριν 5 χρόνια *, * αυτά τα 5 χρόνια που σάπιζα στο τει θα είχα μάθει τα 100πλασια πράγματα χωρίς τις σκοτούρες που έχω τώρα.
Μετά ήρθε και η κρίση και έδεσε το γλυκό ,
η  αλήθεια ειναι οτι στα 40 και 50 σου κακοφένεται να δουλεύεις τόσες ώρες  σε χαμαλοδουλειές , τα πάντα έχουν ισοπεδωθεί και κανείς δεν ξέρει τι  μας ξημερώνει αύριο.
Ακομα και ο εργοδοότης να μπορει να δώσει , δεν  θα δώσει θα τον @#$ και αυτόν η εφορία , θα λέει αυριο μπορει να  κλείσουν οι τραπεζες θα θελει καβατζα,
μεθαύριο μπορει να γινει το μπαμ κτλ τκλ

----------


## elektronio

> Τι να πω, το παραπανω απόσπασμα παραπέμπει σε συλλογιστικη 15χρονου κι οχι 40+
> Μηπως τοτε στην οικοδομή, είχες κανα ατύχημα στο κεφαλι?
> 
> Ποιος σου ειπε οτι μετράμε ποιος την εχει μεγαλύτερη με το ποιος κανει την πιο "βαρβατη" δουλεια?
> 
> Εγω προσωπικα θα ηθελα να σαπίζω ολη μερα στον καναπε βλέποντας Air Crash Investigation και Game of Thrones.
> Απο ανάγκη δουλευω.
> Οχι απο μαγκιά.
> 
> ...



Και άλλα 13 θα ψάχνει αν του μυρίζουν και του ξινίζουν οι δουλειές που βρίσκει. Αν περιμένει να ανεβούν οι μισθοί πάνω από 650 μπορεί να είναι και σε ηλικία σύνταξης τότε.
Όποιος έχει πράγματι ανάγκη από δουλειά δεν ψάχνει καθιστός. Πάει και σε δουλειές που δεν τον ικανοποιούν και ταυτόχρονα ψάχνει.

Y.Γ 
Αντί να παίζεις με τα δαχτυλάκια πάνω-κάτω και να γράφεις μηνυματάκια στο internert βγες στο Real Word και φάε τους δρόμους να βρεις καμιά δουλειά. 
Στο χωριό μου λένε όποιος δεν θέλει να ζυμώσει γράφει μηνυματάκια στο internert.

----------

Nightkeeper (30-03-16), 

SRF (29-03-16)

----------


## picdev

η αλήθεια ειναι οτι το καλύτερο ειναι να δουλεύεις και να ψάχνεις, γιατί ταυτόχρονα αποκτάς εμπειρία, έχεις άλλη ψυχολογία κτλ.
Επισης οταν δουλεύεις και στείλεις ενα βιογραφικό και σε πάρουν μετα απο 1 μήνα ή 2 ή ακόμα και 6 μου έχει τύχει, δεν μετράς τις μερες λες και εισαι στο στρατό.
Εχεις τη σιγουριά της δουλειάς σου και ψάχνεις. Το ειδα και εγώ πέρισυ που ήμουν στην ίδια κατάσταση, με πήραν τηλ για 2 δουλειές 4-5 μήνες μετά την αγγελία.
Το ίδιο και συμφοιτητής μου , δούλευε σε χάλια δουλειά για 500ε , σε κάποια φάση λόγω εμπειρίας απο αυτή τη χάλια δουλειά τον ζήτησαν 4 εταιρείες, έκανε τη κίνηση ΜΑΤ και πήγε στη καλύτερη,
αυτό του πήρε πάνω απο 1 χρόνο να ψάχνει αλλά ειναι σε μια δουλειά με μέλλον, που δεν έχει σχέση με την ελλάδα και έχει προοπτική , ενώ υπάρχει και μισθολογική εξέλιξη.
*Με λίγα λόγια οταν δουλεύεις και ψάχνεις έχεις το πλεονέκτημα,* αυτό το λάθος έκανε ο σπύρος, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αξίζει να δουλεύεις για 12 ώρες χωρίς αργίες για 600ε αλλά 
απο το να πάθεις κατάθλιψη στο σπίτι ειναι καλύτερα

----------

vasilllis (29-03-16)

----------


## elektronio

> η αλήθεια ειναι οτι το καλύτερο ειναι να δουλεύεις και να ψάχνεις, γιατί ταυτόχρονα αποκτάς εμπειρία, έχεις άλλη ψυχολογία κτλ.
> Επισης οταν δουλεύεις και στείλεις ενα βιογραφικό και σε πάρουν μετα απο 1 μήνα ή 2 ή ακόμα και 6 μου έχει τύχει, δεν μετράς τις μερες λες και εισαι στο στρατό.
> Εχεις τη σιγουριά της δουλειάς σου και ψάχνεις. Το ειδα και εγώ πέρισυ που ήμουν στην ίδια κατάσταση, με πήραν τηλ για 2 δουλειές 4-5 μήνες μετά την αγγελία.
> Το ίδιο και συμφοιτητής μου , δούλευε σε χάλια δουλειά για 500ε , σε κάποια φάση λόγω εμπειρίας απο αυτή τη χάλια δουλειά τον ζήτησαν 4 εταιρείες, έκανε τη κίνηση ΜΑΤ και πήγε στη καλύτερη,
> αυτό του πήρε πάνω απο 1 χρόνο να ψάχνει αλλά ειναι σε μια δουλειά με μέλλον, που δεν έχει σχέση με την ελλάδα και έχει προοπτική , ενώ υπάρχει και μισθολογική εξέλιξη.
> *Με λίγα λόγια οταν δουλεύεις και ψάχνεις έχεις το πλεονέκτημα,* αυτό το λάθος έκανε ο σπύρος, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αξίζει να δουλεύεις για 12 ώρες χωρίς αργίες για 600ε αλλά 
> απο το να πάθεις κατάθλιψη στο σπίτι ειναι καλύτερα



Ξέρω ότι δεν ακούγομαι ευχάριστος ...
....αλλά τα 600 ευρώ είναι μια χαρά. Ας σκαλώσει σε καμιά δουλειά με αυτά τα λεφτά γιατί κάθε φορά που θα βρίσκει κάποιον που θα θέλει υπάλληλο θα ακούει όλο και χαμηλότερο ποσό. 
Για τις αργίες που λες 6 ημέρες είναι όλες, δεν πιστεύω να τους βάζει να δουλεύουν πάσχα Χριστούγεννα πρωτοχρονιά αν χάσει κάνα δυο αργίες δεν είναι λόγος να χάνει τα 8400 το χρόνο.
Σήμερα όποιος θέλει να εργαστεί δεν ρωτάει πόσα θα παίρνει, ρωτάει αν θα πληρώνεται και αν θα τον κολλάνε το ένσημο.

Τελικά η μισή (τουλάχιστον) Ελλάδα δεν έχει καταλάβει τι παίζεται γύρω μας και τι καινούριο φέρνει κάθε μέρα που ξημερώνει...........

----------


## picdev

> Ξέρω ότι δεν ακούγομαι ευχάριστος ...
> ....αλλά τα 600 ευρώ είναι μια χαρά. Ας σκαλώσει σε καμιά δουλειά με αυτά τα λεφτά γιατί κάθε φορά που θα βρίσκει κάποιον που θα θέλει υπάλληλο θα ακούει όλο και χαμηλότερο ποσό. 
> Για τις αργίες που λες 6 ημέρες είναι όλες, δεν πιστεύω να τους βάζει να δουλεύουν πάσχα Χριστούγεννα πρωτοχρονιά αν χάσει κάνα δυο αργίες δεν είναι λόγος να χάνει τα 8400 το χρόνο.
> Σήμερα όποιος θέλει να εργαστεί δεν ρωτάει πόσα θα παίρνει, ρωτάει αν θα πληρώνεται και αν θα τον κολλάνε το ένσημο.
> 
> Τελικά η μισή (τουλάχιστον) Ελλάδα δεν έχει καταλάβει τι παίζεται γύρω μας και τι καινούριο φέρνει κάθε μέρα που ξημερώνει...........



ναι τα 600 μια χαρά ειναι αν έχεις περιουσία και κανένα δυο σπίτια, αλλά δεν μπορεί να ζήσει άνθρωπος. Ας μην το ξεχνάνε και αυτό οι εργοδότες, αν δεν μπορείς να ζείς με την εργασία σου και δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα
μην περίμενουν να εργαστεί κάποιος σοβαρά. Θα μου πεις η οικονομία , η κατάσταση κτλ εχουν και αυτοί τα δίκια τους

----------


## geronimo

> Άσχετο. Σε εργοστάσιο τυριών( Μπέλλας ) έπαθα το εξής. Είχα πάει να περάσω κάτι καλώδια( πολύ παλιά ). Εκεί που έσκυβα να περάσω το καλώδιο από ένα μηχάνημα πέρασε ένας τύπος ο οποίος έριχνε ένα υγρό στο πάτωμα και το σγουγγάριζαν 2 γυναίκες από πίσω του.
> 
> Πίστεψα πως είναι σαπουνάδα γιατί άφριζε λίγο. ΜΕτά από 20 λεπτά ένοιωθα τα χέρια μου να έχουν σκληρύνει μέχρι που μάζεψαν οι παλάμες μου.
> 
> Ο τύπος είχε ρίξει χημικό που σκότωνε τα μικρόβια μπροστά από εκεί που δούλευα.... ΟΞΥ!!!
> Εγώ μετά πλύθηκα. Εκανα παράπονα στην διεύθυνση του εργοστασίου μαζί με τον άλλον μηχανικό(πιο έμπειρος και μεγαλύτερος στην ηλικία)
> και για 3 μήνες είχα πορτοκαλί παλάμες. Δεν μπορούσα να πληκτρολογήσω. Οδηγούσα το αμάξι της εταιρείας και γλίστραγαν τα χέρια μου στο τιμόνι.
> 
> Τα φοβάμαι τα εργοστάσια τυριών από τότε!!!!
> ...



Καυστική σόδα, η αλλιώς ποτάσα.....μπορείς να πάθεις μεγάλη ζημιά ειδικά άν πάει στα μάτια....
Είμαι παθόν και στο λέω....

----------


## thespyros

Καλημέρα ο φίλος απο θεσσαλονικη που μ έκανε πρόταση για εργασία ας απάντησει ευχαριστω

----------


## SRF

> Καυστική σόδα, η αλλιώς ποτάσα.....μπορείς να πάθεις μεγάλη ζημιά ειδικά άν πάει στα μάτια....
> Είμαι παθόν και στο λέω....



Στα αλίπαστα?

----------


## nikoslqc

ολα για την απολυμανση και το καθαρισμα οτι βολευει τελος παντων

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Καυστική σόδα, η αλλιώς ποτάσα.....μπορείς να πάθεις μεγάλη ζημιά ειδικά άν πάει στα μάτια....
> Είμαι παθόν και στο λέω....



Καυστική σόδα χρησιμοποιώ ακόμη και τώρα για εμφάνιση PCB. Τότε οι παλάμες μου είχαν γίνει πορτοκαλί για 3 μήνες μέχρι πυ ξεφλούδισα και έβγαλα νέο δέρμα..
Πιθανόν να είναι αυτό.

edit: Εννοείται πάντα με μάσκα και ειδικά γάντια.

----------


## geronimo

> Στα αλίπαστα?



Nαι Γιώργο, και μου λέει ο πωλητής τότε γέμισε ένα βαρέλι νερό και ρίξε και μισό τσουβάλι από αυτό.....δεν θα μείνει τίποτα στις δεξαμενές και στο πάτωμα από ψαρολιπέλαια, θα τα κάνει λαμπίκο.Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα έκανε όλα λαμπίκο αλλά τα χεράκια μου, τα ποδαράκια μου, και γενικά ότι ήρθε σε επαφή με το σώμα, άστα να πάνε....

----------


## Sted

Έιδικα σε σκονη που το εβαλες εσυ ειναι πανεύκολο να πάει στο ματι ενας κοκκος. Τωρα συνηθως το παίρνουν σε υγρή μορφή με 50% συγκέντρωση. 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 Pro

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Ότι ακουμπάει καυστική σόδα μετά νομίζω δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται ξανά για φαγητό. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Ετσι το ξέρω.

----------


## elektronio

> ναι τα 600 μια χαρά ειναι αν έχεις περιουσία και κανένα δυο σπίτια,* αλλά δεν μπορεί να ζήσει άνθρωπος*. Ας μην το ξεχνάνε και αυτό οι εργοδότες, αν δεν μπορείς να ζείς με την εργασία σου και δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα
> μην περίμενουν να εργαστεί κάποιος σοβαρά. Θα μου πεις η οικονομία , η κατάσταση κτλ εχουν και αυτοί τα δίκια τους



Φίλε Άκη 
Η Ελλάδα έχει μπει σε καθοδικό σπιράλ θανάτου. Με απλά λόγια όσο θα κλείνουν οι δουλειάς (επιχειρήσεις παραγωγής) θα αυξάνει η ανεργία θα ανεβαίνουν οι φόροι και θα κλείνουν και άλλες επιχειρήσεις αφήνοντας περισσότερους άνεργους. Ταυτόχρονα μειώνεται η αγοραστική δύναμη με αποτέλεσμα να κλείνουν και καταστήματα που σημαίνει ακόμα περισσότερη ανεργία και ακόμη λιγότεροι φορολογούμενοι. Η ανακύκλωση αυτού του φαινομένου είναι το καθοδικό σπιράλ θανάτου. Και λέγεται θανάτου γιατί στον πάτο του σπιράλ είναι η απόλυτη φτώχεια και ανέχεια δηλαδή κοντά στο θάνατο.
Όσο η Ελλάδα θα βρίσκεται εντός του σπιράλ οι μισθοί οι συντάξεις και γενικότερα το εισόδημα θα κατεβαίνει νομοτελειακά και αυτό δεν θα οφείλεται στους κακούς εργοδότες που κλέβουν τον ιδρώτα του εργαζόμενου. Θα οφείλεται στην κατάσταση της οικονομίας της Ελλάδος και δεν σώζεται (το εισόδημα) ούτε με συλλογικές συμβάσεις ούτε με διατάξεις. Με τέτοιου είδους παρεμβάσεις απλά συνεχίζει η καθοδική πορεία του σπιράλ.

Τα κράτη της Ευρώπης του πρώην ανατολικού μπλοκ αποδεικνύουν ότι μπορεί να ζήσει ο άνθρωπος πολύ πιο κάτω από τα 600 Ευρώ. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι επιθυμώ να τους μοιάσουμε  (προς τα κάτω) αλλά αυτά τα κράτη έβαλαν το κεφάλι κάτω και παράγουν και βρίσκονται σε ανοδικό σπιράλ. Σε λίγα χρόνια θα μας προσπεράσουν προς τα πάνω και τότε θα θέλουμε να τους μοιάσουμε (αλλά χωρίς το ζόρι που θα έχουν τραβήξει).

Ακούω συνεχώς γύρω μου ο κόσμος δεν αντέχει άλλο, όπως λες και εσύ με άλλα λόγια παραπάνω στην τονισμένη φράση. Εε λοιπόν ο κόσμος πρέπει να καταλάβει ότι αυτό δεν νοιάζει κανένα από αυτούς από τους οποίους περιμένει βοήθεια. Πρέπει να καταλάβει ότι η ζωή όπως την έμαθε τα 20-30 τελευταία χρόνια τελείωσε. Πρέπει να καταλάβει ότι σωτήρες (μοιραστές χρήματος) δεν υπάρχουν. Θέλει σήκωμα τα μανίκια και δουλειά. Μόνο με δουλειά θα ανέβει η οικονομία και νομοτελειακά μετά θα ανέβουν και οι μισθοί. Μέχρι τότε ισχύουν τα παραπάνω δυσάρεστα (για όλους μας). Εγώ για τον εαυτό μου πιστεύω ότι την αύξηση των μισθών δεν θα προλάβω να την ζήσω.

Οι αισιόδοξοι ας περιμένουν την ανάσταση της οικονομίας τώρα με την Ανάσταση του Πάσχα όπως ακούω στα ΜΜΕ.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Φίλε Άκη 
> Η Ελλάδα έχει μπει σε καθοδικό σπιράλ θανάτου. Με απλά λόγια όσο θα κλείνουν οι δουλειάς (επιχειρήσεις παραγωγής) θα αυξάνει η ανεργία θα ανεβαίνουν οι φόροι και θα κλείνουν και άλλες επιχειρήσεις αφήνοντας περισσότερους άνεργους. Ταυτόχρονα μειώνεται η αγοραστική δύναμη με αποτέλεσμα να κλείνουν και καταστήματα που σημαίνει ακόμα περισσότερη ανεργία και ακόμη λιγότεροι φορολογούμενοι. Η ανακύκλωση αυτού του φαινομένου είναι το καθοδικό σπιράλ θανάτου. Και λέγεται θανάτου γιατί στον πάτο του σπιράλ είναι η απόλυτη φτώχεια και ανέχεια δηλαδή κοντά στο θάνατο.
> Όσο η Ελλάδα θα βρίσκεται εντός του σπιράλ οι μισθοί οι συντάξεις και γενικότερα το εισόδημα θα κατεβαίνει νομοτελειακά και αυτό δεν θα οφείλεται στους κακούς εργοδότες που κλέβουν τον ιδρώτα του εργαζόμενου. Θα οφείλεται στην κατάσταση της οικονομίας της Ελλάδος και δεν σώζεται (το εισόδημα) ούτε με συλλογικές συμβάσεις ούτε με διατάξεις. Με τέτοιου είδους παρεμβάσεις απλά συνεχίζει η καθοδική πορεία του σπιράλ.
> 
> Τα κράτη της Ευρώπης του πρώην ανατολικού μπλοκ αποδεικνύουν ότι μπορεί να ζήσει ο άνθρωπος πολύ πιο κάτω από τα 600 Ευρώ. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι επιθυμώ να τους μοιάσουμε  (προς τα κάτω) αλλά αυτά τα κράτη έβαλαν το κεφάλι κάτω και παράγουν και βρίσκονται σε ανοδικό σπιράλ. Σε λίγα χρόνια θα μας προσπεράσουν προς τα πάνω και τότε θα θέλουμε να τους μοιάσουμε (αλλά χωρίς το ζόρι που θα έχουν τραβήξει).
> 
> Ακούω συνεχώς γύρω μου ο κόσμος δεν αντέχει άλλο, όπως λες και εσύ με άλλα λόγια παραπάνω στην τονισμένη φράση. Εε λοιπόν ο κόσμος πρέπει να καταλάβει ότι αυτό δεν νοιάζει κανένα από αυτούς από τους οποίους περιμένει βοήθεια. Πρέπει να καταλάβει ότι η ζωή όπως την έμαθε τα 20-30 τελευταία χρόνια τελείωσε. Πρέπει να καταλάβει ότι σωτήρες (μοιραστές χρήματος) δεν υπάρχουν. Θέλει σήκωμα τα μανίκια και δουλειά. Μόνο με δουλειά θα ανέβει η οικονομία και νομοτελειακά μετά θα ανέβουν και οι μισθοί. Μέχρι τότε ισχύουν τα παραπάνω δυσάρεστα (για όλους μας). Εγώ για τον εαυτό μου πιστεύω ότι την αύξηση των μισθών δεν θα προλάβω να την ζήσω.
> 
> Οι αισιόδοξοι ας περιμένουν την ανάσταση της οικονομίας τώρα με την Ανάσταση του Πάσχα όπως ακούω στα ΜΜΕ.



Στην σημερινή Ελλάδα είναι έτσι τα πράγματα που σε συμφέρει να είσαι άνεργος. Να δουλεύεις μαύρα. Νοιώθω πως ο κόσμος θέλει να δουλέψει και δεν μπορεί.

----------


## Fixxxer

> Φίλε Άκη 
> Η Ελλάδα έχει μπει σε καθοδικό σπιράλ θανάτου. Με απλά λόγια όσο θα κλείνουν οι δουλειάς (επιχειρήσεις παραγωγής) θα αυξάνει η ανεργία θα ανεβαίνουν οι φόροι και θα κλείνουν και άλλες επιχειρήσεις αφήνοντας περισσότερους άνεργους. Ταυτόχρονα μειώνεται η αγοραστική δύναμη με αποτέλεσμα να κλείνουν και καταστήματα που σημαίνει ακόμα περισσότερη ανεργία και ακόμη λιγότεροι φορολογούμενοι. Η ανακύκλωση αυτού του φαινομένου είναι το καθοδικό σπιράλ θανάτου. Και λέγεται θανάτου γιατί στον πάτο του σπιράλ είναι η απόλυτη φτώχεια και ανέχεια δηλαδή κοντά στο θάνατο.
> Όσο η Ελλάδα θα βρίσκεται εντός του σπιράλ οι μισθοί οι συντάξεις και γενικότερα το εισόδημα θα κατεβαίνει νομοτελειακά και αυτό δεν θα οφείλεται στους κακούς εργοδότες που κλέβουν τον ιδρώτα του εργαζόμενου. Θα οφείλεται στην κατάσταση της οικονομίας της Ελλάδος και δεν σώζεται (το εισόδημα) ούτε με συλλογικές συμβάσεις ούτε με διατάξεις. Με τέτοιου είδους παρεμβάσεις απλά συνεχίζει η καθοδική πορεία του σπιράλ.
> 
> Τα κράτη της Ευρώπης του πρώην ανατολικού μπλοκ αποδεικνύουν ότι μπορεί να ζήσει ο άνθρωπος πολύ πιο κάτω από τα 600 Ευρώ. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι επιθυμώ να τους μοιάσουμε  (προς τα κάτω) αλλά αυτά τα κράτη έβαλαν το κεφάλι κάτω και παράγουν και βρίσκονται σε ανοδικό σπιράλ. Σε λίγα χρόνια θα μας προσπεράσουν προς τα πάνω και τότε θα θέλουμε να τους μοιάσουμε (αλλά χωρίς το ζόρι που θα έχουν τραβήξει).
> 
> Ακούω συνεχώς γύρω μου ο κόσμος δεν αντέχει άλλο, όπως λες και εσύ με άλλα λόγια παραπάνω στην τονισμένη φράση. Εε λοιπόν ο κόσμος πρέπει να καταλάβει ότι αυτό δεν νοιάζει κανένα από αυτούς από τους οποίους περιμένει βοήθεια. Πρέπει να καταλάβει ότι η ζωή όπως την έμαθε τα 20-30 τελευταία χρόνια τελείωσε. Πρέπει να καταλάβει ότι σωτήρες (μοιραστές χρήματος) δεν υπάρχουν. Θέλει σήκωμα τα μανίκια και δουλειά. Μόνο με δουλειά θα ανέβει η οικονομία και νομοτελειακά μετά θα ανέβουν και οι μισθοί. Μέχρι τότε ισχύουν τα παραπάνω δυσάρεστα (για όλους μας). Εγώ για τον εαυτό μου πιστεύω ότι την αύξηση των μισθών δεν θα προλάβω να την ζήσω.
> 
> Οι αισιόδοξοι ας περιμένουν την ανάσταση της οικονομίας τώρα με την Ανάσταση του Πάσχα όπως ακούω στα ΜΜΕ.




Περα απ τη δουλεια η αγορα θελει και να αλλαξει ψυχολογια, ισως μεσα απο τη δουλεια να αλλαξει και η ψυχολογια, ισως να χρειαζεται να αλλαξει και πριν την δουλεια δεν ξερω...

Εδω που ζω υπαρχουν 4-5 projects ειτε το πιστευετε ειτε οχι ανω των 8 δις ευρω και μαλιστα πολλα επρεπε να ειχαν γινει εδω και 20-30 χρονια, αυτα τα projects θα δωσουν δουλεια σε χιλιαδες εργαζομενους και κατα την φαση κατασκευης αλλα και κατα την λειτουργια τους αλλα οπως παντα κολλανε σε διαφορα γραφειοκρατικα και σε αντιδραστικους πολιτες (καλως ή κακως)...
Για παραδειγμα υπαρχει project του 1 δις ευρω που θα κανει αποσβεση σε 2,5 χρονια και μολις τωρα γινεται η ΜΠΕ...

Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι πως οι εκαστοτε κυβερνωντες επιλεγουν την ευκολη λυση της αυξησης της φορολογιας και του κοψιματος δαπανων και δεν επιλεγουν την δυσκολη λυση του να δουλεψουν για το κρατος και τους πολιτες...

----------


## street

κατι δεν εχεις καταλαβει 'κατι' φιλε σπυρο , η προταση που σε εκανα δεν  εχει καμια σχεση με το επαγγελμα που κανεις η που θα ηθελες  να κανεις  και δεν ειναι καν προταση ... *μεροκαματο ειπα* , στα τυρια  καλυφθηκε η θεση  ....ο φιλος που εστειλα εκει ειναι τερμα  ευχαριστημενος με τα 780 που παιρνει  και με ασφαλεια  και 9-10 ωρες ,   χειριστης μηχανης πηξης και γενικων καθηκοντων ... χωρις να ξερει καν τ  ειναι η μηχανη πηξης  
 γνωριζεισ τ θα πει και γενικων καθηκοντων σε εργοστασιο καρνταση ? 



αλμεκο   ..... μεροκαματο ..... απ το να καθομαι στο σπιτι  και να τν παιζω  ....  σε ειπα β πυλη να πας απο κει 


παλαιοτερα εγω στου μπητρου μεταλλουργικη 70 στην τσεπη 15 ωρες  , σημερα ? 45 ... 9 ωρες .... 
επισεις καποτε μοιραζα διαφημιστικα .... ποτε δεν καθησα να τον play .....και ποτε δεν εκατσα να κλαιω την μοιρα μου .....

----------


## picdev

780 ειναι καλά λεφτά και να είσαι αντε φερ, πολύ καλά θα έλεγα

----------


## Panoss

Πάντως, αν κρίνουμε απ' την ορθογραφία, στο σχολείο πρέπει να 'πεσε πολύ play Μήτσο, ε;

----------


## street

> 780 ειναι καλά λεφτά και να είσαι αντε φερ, πολύ καλά θα έλεγα



στην αρχη ηταν 550  ....

----------


## moutoulos

> ... σε συμφέρει να είσαι άνεργος. Να δουλεύεις μαύρα. 
> Νοιώθω πως ο κόσμος θέλει να δουλέψει και δεν μπορεί.




Αυτή είναι η γνώμη σου, όπως και η παρακάτω που είναι η δική μου, που λέει οτι αυτή 
την σκέψη την κάνει ένας τεμπέλης/ανώριμος άνθρωπος ή κάποιος που απλά ακόμα 
τον ταΐζουν.

Εντάξει το δεύτερο ισχύει σίγουρα ...

Και εγώ το πιστεύω αυτο που λες !!!. Οτι ο κόσμος θέλει να δουλέψει και δεν μπορεί . Οχι
βέβαια για το ίδιο λόγο που λες και εσύ, αλλά για το ότι μάλλον δεν τον αφήνει η φιλοσοφία
να εργαστεί. Αυτή, του αποσπά ένα μεγάλο και καθημερινό κομμάτι του ελεύθερου χρόνου
 του, με αποτέλεσμα εφόσον αυτό τελειώσει, μετά ο "κόσμος" πηγαίνει σε άλλο καναπέ 
προκειμένου να ανακεφαλαιώσει, ή να επεξεργαστεί αν θες, όλα όσα διαλογίστηκε, στον
προηγούμενο καναπέ.

Όποιος θέλει να δουλέψει ... το κάνει ήδη. Οι υπόλοιποι πέντε μέρες κοσκινίζουν  :Biggrin: .

Δηλαδή τα 650€ φτάσαμε σε σημείο να λέμε ... συμφέρει να είσαι άνεργος?. Ναι αν θες 
την γνώμη μου ασφαλώς και είναι λίγα. Τα οφέλη όμως είναι πολλά και διαφορετικά, τα 
οποία βέβαια ειπώθηκαν πολύ πριν. Ναι για έναν με πενταμελή οικογένεια είναι αστεία,
αλλά για κάποιον που δεν έχει υποχρεώσεις είναι (στις μέρες μας) "καλά". Όλοι θέλουμε
να παίρνουμε 2000€. Στην πράξη όμως (ειδικά τώρα) δεν ισχύει. Και το ξέρουμε όλοι.

Τέλος πάντων. Εύχομαι να βρούμε όλοι (όσοι θέλουν) δουλείες 4ωρο/5νθήμερο/20ωρο 
εβδομαδιαίο, με 1200€+/μήνα (+υπερωρίες). Οπότε μέχρι να γίνει αυτό, περιμένουμε, 
εφόσον δεν αξίζει ούτε να δουλεύουμε ...

Ποτέ φίλε Tedi δεν συμφέρει να είσαι άνεργος*. Σαπίζεις, και είσαι βάρος στην κοινωνία.




* Απο επιλογή

----------


## street

> Πάντως, αν κρίνουμε απ' την ορθογραφία, στο σχολείο πρέπει να 'πεσε πολύ play Μήτσο, ε;



 εε ρε και συ δεν γιναμε ολοι γραφιαδες  :Lol:  τωρα αμα πω κατι θα κραξουν  :Tongue2:  δε το  λεω

----------


## thespyros

street πεσ μ για την δουλεια σε παρακαλω

----------


## thespyros

παιδια δεν θελω μονο ηλεκτρολογος θελω και οτι αλλο βγει και χειριστης κ αλλα αν εχει κανεις προταση εδ ειμαι να την ακουσω

----------


## street

αδερφε ... συγγχωραμε αλλα και παλι δεν καταλαβαινεις !!!  για την δουλεια σε ειπα παραπανω ....  θες να σε παρω απ το χερακι και να σε παω ? 
που  ουτε ατο θα κανω ειδικα σε εσενα ...   αλλα ρε αδερφε πανε απο εκει "  γεια σας λεγομαι σπυρος και ηρθα σε εσας για να δουλεψω  " 
τι δεν καταλαβαινεις ?

----------


## thespyros

χψρις βιογραφικα χψρισ τιποτα???
κουφο μ φαινεται..τελος παντων συνεχιζω να μοιραζω φυλλαδια και ο θεος βοηθος ευτυχως που δεν χρωσταμε κανενα πο..στη

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Σπύρο τράβα και ας είναι κουφό. Για να στο λέει κάτι θα ξέρει.

Πες γειά σας θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω την διεύθυνση εάν χρειάζεται άτομα για εργασία.
Εκτύπωσε ένα βιογραφικό έχε το στον φάκελό σου αν σου ζητηθεί και έλα να μας πεις.

Αν πούν δεν θέλω ή 10 ευρώ τον μήνα μην πας.

----------


## thespyros

εστειλα βιογραφικο και συνεχιζω

----------


## SProg

Για να σου ειπε να πας απο εκει κατι σημαινει.

----------


## betacord85

που εστειλες βιογραφικο?τωρα δεν σου ειπε πηγαινε χυμα με το βιογραφικο και μιλα τους στα ισα ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος και αν παιζει καποια δουλεια σε αυτην την εταιρεια η σε καποια αλλη εδω τριγυρω?γιατι κανεις την ζωη σου δυσκολη?παρε το λεοφορειο αυριο και πηγαινε...δεν εχεις να χαζεις κατι

----------


## Dbnn

53 σελιδες.......

----------


## antonisfa

> Περαν αυτου, υπαρχουν μυριαδες κανονισμοί που σκοπό εχουν να προφυλασουν τον εργαζομενο απο την εκμετάλλευση.
> Για παραδειγμα απαγορεύεται να δουλεψεις πανω απο 55 ωρες την εβδομάδα, απαγορεύεται να δουλεψεις πανω απο 1 Κυριακή τον μηνα, απαγορεύεται να δουλεψεις 6 συνεχόμενες ημερες χωρις μιση ημέρα διάλειμμα καπου στο ενδιάμεσο....
> Αμα θελεις πιο πολλες λεπτομέρειες καπου εχω ενα link για ολα αυτα (αλλα ειναι στα Γερμανικά  )
> 
> Ο οργανισμός που δουλευω εγω ειναι τεράστιος και δεν τους παιρνει να κανουν πουστιες στο θεμα.
> Παρ'ολα αυτα, ειναι η φύση της δουλειας τετοια (ΙΤ) που καποιες φορες οι κανόνες αυτοι παραβιάζονται.
> Δεν μπορεις πχ ν' αφησεις το λογιστήριο κατω επειδη περασε το 8.4 ωρο...
> 
> Εμεις πληρωνομαστε και υπερωρίες αλλα και παιρνουμε day off (aka compensation) για τυχον τετοιες περιπτώσεις.
> Άλλοι εργοδότες σιγουρα δεν ειναι τοσο καλοί απέναντι στους υπαλλήλους τους.



Μήπως αυτές οι διατάξεις εσωτερικού κανονισμού προστατεύουν και τον εργοδότη?

Μήπως όταν ξεπεράσεις κάποιο σύνολο ωρών p.x 150 τη βδομάδα είναι υποχρεωμένος να σου πληρώσει 100%  διπλες ώρες τις από κει k πέρα?
"γιαυτο" και σου δίνει κάποια day off αντί να στα δώσει σε χρήματα?

----------


## geronimo

> 53 σελιδες.......



Kάτι μου λέει ότι θα "πιάσει" τις 100.......στο χωριό μου λένε, όποιος δεν θέλει να ζημώσει, δέκα ημέρες κοσκινίζει.....

----------


## bchris

> Προφανώς δεν διάβασες τι έγραψα. Ή, πιθανότερο, δεν κατανόησες:
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Panoss*
> _Με τη νοοτροπία που βγάλατε του τύπου 'είσαι μ@..κας που δεν κάθισες για 650, 12ωρο, αργίες ενώ εμείς έχουμε κάνει και χειρότερα' προς το Σπύρο, θα μπορούσε κάποιος που στα 15 του έκανε κάτι πολύ βαρύτερο από σας σε εκείνη την ηλικία να σας την πει με τον ίδιο τρόπο.
> 
> _Μετάφραση (γιατί εκεί στα εξωτερικά ξέχασες τα ελληνικά): *θα μπορούσε* (δεν το κάνει) να σας 'την πει' κάποιος με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Γιατί αυτό κάνατε, του 'την είπατε'. 
> Ότι είναι τεμπέλης σε σχέση με εσάς τους εργατικούς.



Αμφιταλαντευομαι τοσο καιρο αναμεσα στο ν' απαντησω ή οχι.
Ειναι που εχει πεσει ησυχια, ειναι που θ' απαντησω και στον Αντώνη...

Λοιπον εγω αν και στας Ελβετιας, δεν τη ξεχασα την Ελληνικη.
Αντιθέτως εσύ, δεν την εμαθες ποτε.


Αχιλλεύς Α. Τζάρτζανος. Νεοελληνική σύνταξις (της κοινής δημοτικής). 2η έκδ. Θεσσαλονίκη: Αφοί Κυριακίδη, 1996, τόμ. 1, σ. 290:

§ 191. 2) Σημ. α΄. *Οριστική παρατατικού* με το θα μπροστά της (συνήθως στο α΄ πρόσωπο) χρησιμοποιείται πολλές φορές στον καθημερινό λόγο αντίς για αντίστοιχη *απλή οριστική* του *ενεστώτα*. Έτσι, μετριάζοντας κανείς τον αξιωματικό τόνο της απλής οριστικής, εκφράζεται με λεπτότητα και ευγένεια: 
_Για τούτο, Αγγελή μου, θα σε συμβούλευα να πας κατευθείαν στη θέση σου (αντίς : σε συμβουλεύω)
Σεις, που έχετε τέτοια θέση, θα μπορούσατε να μου φανείτε χρήσιμος (αντίς : μπορείτε)_







> Μήπως αυτές οι διατάξεις εσωτερικού κανονισμού προστατεύουν και τον εργοδότη?
> 
> 
> Μήπως όταν ξεπεράσεις κάποιο σύνολο ωρών p.x 150 τη βδομάδα είναι υποχρεωμένος να σου πληρώσει 100% διπλες ώρες τις από κει k πέρα?
> "γιαυτο" και σου δίνει κάποια day off αντί να στα δώσει σε χρήματα?



Οχι. 
Αφ ενος τα πρόστιμα ειναι τσουχτερά, αφ ετερου, εχουμε την δυνατότητα να πάρουμε τις παραπανω ωρες σε χρημα. Όντας ξενοι οι πιο πολλοι ομως, συμφέρει πιο πολυ να παρουν τις ημερες να πάνε σπιτι τους.

----------


## picdev

Όπου να ναι θα ανάβει το πετρέλαιο θέρμανσης , το κίνησης , η βενζίνη , οι εισφορές και τα κέρατα μας τα...
Γιατί να δουλέψει ο κόσμος? Για να μην έχει να ανάψει το καλοριφέρ , για να μην μπορεί να πάει στη δουλειά του ???

Τελικά τι σου προσφέρει η εργασία σε αυτό το τόπο? Εκτός από 60 με 70% φορολογία ? Και εισφορές και ενφια και φόρους ?

Εγώ έχω όρεξη να δουλεψω λόγο του αντικειμένου αλλά γενικά δεν έχω όρεξη γιατί βλέπω ότι δεν κανω τίποτα τελικά και δεν όταν πάρω αυξυση και αν πάρω θα τη πληρωσω πάλι φορους.
Δεν παμε στο διάολο να τελειώνουμε λεω εγώ

----------

jakektm (31-03-16)

----------


## lepouras

> Όπου να ναι θα ανάβει το πετρέλαιο θέρμανσης , το κίνησης , η βενζίνη , οι εισφορές και τα κέρατα μας τα...
> Γιατί να δουλέψει ο κόσμος? Για να μην έχει να ανάψει το καλοριφέρ , για να μην μπορεί να πάει στη δουλειά του ???
> 
> Τελικά τι σου προσφέρει η εργασία σε αυτό το τόπο? Εκτός από 60 με 70% φορολογία ? Και εισφορές και ενφια και φόρους ?
> 
> Εγώ έχω όρεξη να δουλεψω λόγο του αντικειμένου αλλά γενικά δεν έχω όρεξη γιατί βλέπω ότι δεν κανω τίποτα τελικά και δεν όταν πάρω αυξυση και αν πάρω θα τη πληρωσω πάλι φορους.
> Δεν παμε στο διάολο να τελειώνουμε λεω εγώ



αυτά τα λένε οι τεμπέληδες................. τεμπέλη.......... :Lol:

----------


## bchris

Μου φαινεται το εχω ξαναγράψει στο forum, αλλα θα το ξαναγραψω.
Για ν' αλλαξει κατι τωρα, θελει επανάσταση και για να γινει επανάσταση πρεπει να φτάσει το μαχαίρι στο κόκκαλο.

Οπως στην Γαλλία το 1800.
Ετσι θελουν κι αυτοι.
Γκιλοτινες και αγχονες και παλουκωμα (το σφιχτά δεμένο, οχι το ανθρωπιστικό) αυτων που μας κυβερνάνε (πρώην και νυν), των συγγενών τους, των φίλων τους των φίλων των φίλων τους...

Μπας και καθαρίσει ο τόπος.
Αλλιως, κλάφτα Χαραλαμπε.

----------


## Dbnn

Εγω ξερω πως αμα θες να δουλεψεις, θα δουλεψεις. Θα κερδισεις τον υποψηφιο εργοδοτη σου.
Ολα τα υπολοιπα τα ακουω βερεσε.
Υ.γ. κατα διαολου εχουμε παει ηδη.

----------


## picdev

> Εγω ξερω πως αμα θες να δουλεψεις, θα δουλεψεις. Θα κερδισεις τον υποψηφιο εργοδοτη σου.
> Ολα τα υπολοιπα τα ακουω βερεσε.
> Υ.γ. κατα διαολου εχουμε παει ηδη.



ρε μάστορα και ο εργοδότης να θέλει να σου δώσει 3000ε που λέει ο λόγος τι θα σου μείνει στη τσέπη ? έχεις υπολογίσει ? 
δεν σου λέω πόσα θα πληρώσει σε άλλους φόρους αυτός.
εκτός αν στα δίνει μαύρα
εσύ μαύρα τα παίρνεις ?

----------


## Dbnn

> ρε μάστορα και ο εργοδότης να θέλει να σου δώσει 3000ε που λέει ο λόγος τι θα σου μείνει στη τσέπη ? έχεις υπολογίσει ? 
> δεν σου λέω πόσα θα πληρώσει σε άλλους φόρους αυτός.
> εκτός αν στα δίνει μαύρα
> εσύ μαύρα τα παίρνεις ?



Ειλικρινα ειμαι με δεκατα και δεν εχω κουραγιο να πω πολλα. 
Θα σου πω το πιο απλο. 
Με 500 το μηνα ειμαι καλυμενος μια χαρα και νοικι και φαγητο και βολτα αν το θες και λογαριασμους δεη νερο κλπ. 
Αν ομως ζουσα μονος μου.
Και παλι ομως με 600-700 το μηνα ειμαι σουπερ καλυμενος με τις υποχρεωσεις που εχω χωρις να ειμαι μονος μου. 

Τα 3000 δεν θα φτασουν αν θες μεζονετα στην Πολιτεια και Εκαλη, αν καθε μερα τρως απ εξω, αν θες την μερτσεντα κομπρεσσορ και καθε μερα καπουτσινο με κανελα, σοκολατα και σιροπι καραμελας στο κολωνακι που μετα απο ολα αυτα να χτυπησουμε και ενα Ρεμο να φτιαχτουμε. 
Υ.γ. δεν τα παιρνω μαυρα αλλα δεν θα κατακρινω οποιον τα παρει μαυρα. Εχει αναγκη και κανει οτι δουλεια βρει. Οποτε θα συμβιβαστει και με τα μαυρα. 
Υ.γ. δεν μπορω ουτε εγω ουτε εσυ ουτε ολοι μας να κανουμε κατι για τους φορους. Δεν υπαρχει ηγετης να βγει μπροστα. Απλα τα πραγματα. Ανεβαινει η βενζινη και πανε να φουλαρουν. 
Ανακοινωνουν φορους στα τροφιμα και πανε και αδειαζουν τα ραφια. 
Ενφια; τρεχουν ολοι να πληρωσουν. Υπερχρεωμενη δεη; γεματες οι ουρες. 

Νομιζεις δεν βλεπουν τι ειμαστε ολοι μας; 
Και λενε οτι και να κανουμε δεν αντιδρα κανεις. Μονο λογια λογια λογια στα καφενεια και στα φορουμ. 
Δεν υπαρχει ηγετης λοιπον να βγει και να πει μη βαλει κανεις βενζινη μια εβδομαδα. Πηγαινε να δουλεψεις με συγκοινωνια χωρις εισητηριο, τα πληρωνεις αδρα απο τους φορους σου τα μπουρδελα. Δεν χρειαζεται και το 1.40 αλλα να μην παρουμε το εργαλειο να γραψουμε χιλιομετρο;

Μη πας σουπερ μαρκετ μια εβδομαδα. Δεν θα παθεις και τιποτα να φας μια εβδομαδα οσπρια και φακες. Αλλα πως θα αντεξουμε χωρις φουαντρε και τυρι φιλαδελφεια και σελερι με αλατι ιμαλαιων. 

Μην πληρωσει κανεις ενφια. Ποιος θα σου παρει το σπιτι; το χρωστας στο κρατος; δεν το πληρωσες για να παρεις αδεια να το χτισεις; δεν πληρωσες συμβολαιογραφο και δικηγορο να αγορασεις το οικοπεδο η το διαμερισμα;

Πληρωστε μονο το ρευμα, οχι τους φορους. Σε ποσους θα το κοψουν αν δεν παει ΚΑΝΕΙΣ να πληρωσει 90% φορους παρα μονο το 10% του λογαριασμου που αντιστοιχει στο ρευμα που εκαψε. 

Θα αλλαζε αυτο το κωλοχανειο; θα αλλαζε......
Αλλα ειμαστε αξιοι της τυχης μας αδερφε μου. 
Καληνυχτα σας.

----------


## picdev

δηλαδή με τα 500 και τα 600 πως βγαίνεις ? γιατί τα έβαλα κάτω και για σπίτι με 2 δωμάτια τρώγλη θες 300ε χωρίς κοινόχρηστα λογαριασμούς θέρμανση.
Με το εργαλείο πάω στη δουλειά γιατί θέλω 2.5 ώρες να πάω και άλλες τόσες  να γυρίσω με συγκοινωνία.
Κάτι λάθος θα έκανα γιατί τα απολύτως απαραίτητα μου βγήκαν 1000ε πάγια έξοδα για 2 ανθρώπους, μήπως κάτι δεν πληρώνεις ?

----------


## elektronio

> δηλαδή με τα 500 και τα 600 πως βγαίνεις ? γιατί τα έβαλα κάτω και για σπίτι με 2 δωμάτια τρώγλη θες 300ε χωρίς κοινόχρηστα λογαριασμούς θέρμανση.
> Με το εργαλείο πάω στη δουλειά γιατί θέλω 2.5 ώρες να πάω και άλλες τόσες  να γυρίσω με συγκοινωνία.
> Κάτι λάθος θα έκανα γιατί τα απολύτως απαραίτητα μου βγήκαν 1000ε πάγια έξοδα για 2 ανθρώπους, μήπως κάτι δεν πληρώνεις ?



Όταν παίρνεις 1000+ προσαρμόζεις τη ζωή σου σε 1000+, όταν παίρνεις 600 προσαρμόζεις την ζωή σου σε 600 κλπ. Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις πιστεύεις ότι δεν πάει παρακάτω μέχρι να πάει. Απλά υπάρχει ένα όριο που χωρίζει την διαβίωση από την αξιοπρεπή διαβίωση. 
Φυσικά οι μισθοί από μόνοι τους δεν λένε τίποτε. Εξαρτάται και από το κόστος ζωής. Τα τελευταία χρόνια το κόστος ζωής έχει πέσει λίγο, ενοίκια τιμές προϊόντων ακόμη και η βενζίνη (συγκαιριακά) έχει κατέβει αισθητά από τα επίπεδα 1,70-2Ε που έφτασε.
Όσο κατεβαίνει προς το όριο (αξιοπρεπούς διαβίωσης) αρχίζεις και αναθεωρείς το τι είναι απαραίτητο, κόβεις μικρές σπατάλες που δεν υπολόγιζες και κάνεις καλύτερη διαχείριση στα οικονομικά.

Όπως έχω ξαναπεί στο νήμα κάποιες χώρες ευρωπαϊκές αποδεικνύουν ότι ζεις και με λιγότερα. Απλά η αναπροσαρμογή προς τα πίσω είναι επίπονη. Για παράδειγμα πρώτα φτάνεις στο σημείο να μην μπορείς να πληρώσεις το ενοίκιο με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορείς να βρει ενοικιαστή αυτός που νοικιάζει ένα σπίτι για να ρίξει το ενοίκιο σε χαμηλότερη τιμή. Το ίδιο τα προϊόντα όταν δεν αγοράζονται πέφτουν οι φουσκωμένες τιμές, όπως έγραψε και ο Δημήτρης.

Δημήτρη *DBnn*
Συμφωνώ σχεδόν σε όλα, αλλά η γενικευμένη στάση πληρωμών σε όλα απλά θα φέρει πιο γρήγορα την κατάρρευση και την αναρχία. Δεν χρειαζόμαστε ηγέτη να μας πάει στην αναρχία, χρειαζόμαστε ηγέτη να μας πάει στην ανάπτυξη (τη λέξη αυτή την έχουν καταντήσει ανέκδοτο, πολλοί από τους κυβερνόντες την άκουσαν και την λένε χωρίς να ξέρουν τι σημαίνει και πως γίνεται).

----------


## vasilllis

το σπιτι κανενας δεν θα στο παρει.Ενα ωραιο πρωινο θα ερθουν να σου περασουν  βραχιολια αν δεν πληρωσεις τον ενφια,η θα πας να βγαλεις τον μισθουλακο απο την τραπεζα και θα λειπουν τα μισα η απλα θα μπλοκαρουν με εντολη εφοριας τον λογαριασμο μεχρι να κανεις τακτοποιηση η απλα δεν θα μπορεις να παραδοσεις ουτε πινακιδες απο το σαραβαλο που εχεις.
για τα λεωφορεία αν σε τσιμπησουν χωρις εισητηριο εχει προστιμο,οποτε δυο λυσεις υπάρχουν .η θα πλακωνεσαι καθε ελεγχο που θα εχει και θα τρεχεις σαν κυνηγημένος η θα μαζευεις αυυογραφα καθε φορα που θα σε τσιμπανε.
τωρα για τα 500-600€ που λες οτι "ζεις" απο μενα εισαι αξιος και αποδέχομαι καθε ειδους συμβουλη για τον τροπο που το καταφερες.

electronio
 διαβιωση κανεις και στο δασος,τρώγοντας ριζες απο τσουκνίδες και μανιταρια.
νομιζω οτι σκοπος της εργασιας ειναι να σου παρεχει τα αναγκαια βασικα και οτι αλλο μπορει.όντως υπαρχουν ευρωπαιοι που ζουν με πολυ λιγοτερα.εχουμε και στο μενιδι τετοιους,παπουτσι βαζουν στα 17  .
Σκοπος ειναι να εργαζομαι για να ζω οχι να ζω για να εργαζομαι.

----------


## picdev

> Όταν παίρνεις 1000+ προσαρμόζεις τη ζωή σου σε 1000+, όταν παίρνεις 600 προσαρμόζεις την ζωή σου σε 600 κλπ. Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις πιστεύεις ότι δεν πάει παρακάτω μέχρι να πάει. Απλά υπάρχει ένα όριο που χωρίζει την διαβίωση από την αξιοπρεπή διαβίωση. 
> Φυσικά οι μισθοί από μόνοι τους δεν λένε τίποτε. Εξαρτάται και από το κόστος ζωής. Τα τελευταία χρόνια το κόστος ζωής έχει πέσει λίγο, ενοίκια τιμές προϊόντων ακόμη και η βενζίνη (συγκαιριακά) έχει κατέβει αισθητά από τα επίπεδα 1,70-2Ε που έφτασε.
> Όσο κατεβαίνει προς το όριο (αξιοπρεπούς διαβίωσης) αρχίζεις και αναθεωρείς το τι είναι απαραίτητο, κόβεις μικρές σπατάλες που δεν υπολόγιζες και κάνεις καλύτερη διαχείριση στα οικονομικά.
> 
> Όπως έχω ξαναπεί στο νήμα κάποιες χώρες ευρωπαϊκές αποδεικνύουν ότι ζεις και με λιγότερα. Απλά η αναπροσαρμογή προς τα πίσω είναι επίπονη. Για παράδειγμα πρώτα φτάνεις στο σημείο να μην μπορείς να πληρώσεις το ενοίκιο με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορείς να βρει ενοικιαστή αυτός που νοικιάζει ένα σπίτι για να ρίξει το ενοίκιο σε χαμηλότερη τιμή. Το ίδιο τα προϊόντα όταν δεν αγοράζονται πέφτουν οι φουσκωμένες τιμές, όπως έγραψε και ο Δημήτρης.
> 
> Δημήτρη *DBnn*
> Συμφωνώ σχεδόν σε όλα, αλλά η γενικευμένη στάση πληρωμών σε όλα απλά θα φέρει πιο γρήγορα την κατάρρευση και την αναρχία. Δεν χρειαζόμαστε ηγέτη να μας πάει στην αναρχία, χρειαζόμαστε ηγέτη να μας πάει στην ανάπτυξη (τη λέξη αυτή την έχουν καταντήσει ανέκδοτο, πολλοί από τους κυβερνόντες την άκουσαν και την λένε χωρίς να ξέρουν τι σημαίνει και πως γίνεται).



σε ποιες χώρες ζεις άνετα ? στη βουλγαρία που οι τιμές είναι ΟΛΕΣ /2? 
που έχουν χαμηλή φορολογία? 
παίρνουν μέτρα κάθε χρόνο στη βουλγαρία 5δις ?
έκλεισαν οι τράπεζες στη βουλγαρία ? 
που δεν πληρώνουν ένφια ? 
στη βουλγαρία ανέβηκε το είδη φτηνό ρεύμα και έπεσε κυβέρνηση πλάκα μου κάνεις?

Δεν υπάρχει χώρα που πήρε τόσα μέτρα όσο η Ελλάδα, για να πάρουν τα μισά μέτρα στη βουλγαρία και στις χώρες που λες και θα σου πω τι θα γίνει.

Και το πιο σημαντικό δεν έχουν ΕΥΡΩ.
Οποτε κατά τη γνώμη μου καμία σύγκριση.

Οσο για το επίπεδο ζωής των 1000ε για 2 άτομα , έβαλα τα απαραίτητα, δηλαδή λογαριασμούς και πάγια έξοδα 2 αυτοκινήτων .
Τώρα να ζεις χωρίς ιντερνετ ? να μην έχεις αυτοκίνητο ? τι να κόψεις ? να μην έχεις θέρμανση για 3 ώρες κάθε μέρα ? ή ζεστό νερο για να κάνεις μπάνιο?
δεν ξέρω πως τα υπολογίζετε αλλά δεν έβαλα μέσα έξοδα για τα μπουζούκια , ούτε για βόλτες , ουτε για ψώνια

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ ρε φίλε φέτος (και πέρυσι) δεν είχα θέρμανση. Ούτε αυτοκίνητο έχω και στο κέντρο έμενα σε μια τρύπα 18 τετραγωνικών.

Μου θες και δυο αυτοκίνητα.

----------


## picdev

Είπα έξοδα για 2 άτομα , οπότε 2 αυτοκίνητα .
Πως να μείνω σαν πακιστανος το ξέρω δεν θέλω βοήθεια .
Υπολόγισα και θέρμανση στα έξοδα . εντάξει αφού το πάμε έτσι και στην Αφρική παίρνουν 1 δολάριο τη μέρα οπότε μία χαρά είμαστε 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## katmadas

Ειπα να μην γραψω αλλα δεν γινεται αλλιως.Το εχετε μαμησει το θεμα.

Αν ολοι κρατουσαμε το επιπεδο και δεν δεχομασταν να δουλευουμε τζαμπα δεν θα γινοταν ποτε αυτο .
Παντα ο εργοδοτης εχει ενναλακτικη να παρει καποιον που θελει λιγοτερα για να ζησει.
Παντα ο ελευθερος επαγγελματιας θα χανει δουλειες οταν καποιοι συναδερφοι του απογοητευμενοι σκοτονουν τις τιμες.

Ειμαστε γενικα αδικαιολογητοι.

Μαρεσει που κραζεται κιολας τον σπυρο...
Ολοι εννομ,ενοι επρεπε να ειμασταν.

Σιγα σιγα δηλαδη θα ειμαστε δουλοι και θα λεμε παλι καλα που ειμαι δουλος.
Βρε ουστ!!!! 

Το κακο ειναι οτι συμβηβαστηκατε ολοι εσεις με την κατασταση και λετε και τους αλλους να συμβιβαστουν.
Να γινουν δηλαδη συγχρονοι δουλοι και να λενε και ευχαριστω.
Σαουδικη αραβια θα γινουμε οπου οταν λες οτι δεν πληρωνεσαι σε λενε ωεφτη και σε βαζουν μεσα....

Ρομπες ελληνες που πηγε η αξιοπρεπεια σας?




Καλυτερα μιας ωρας ελευθερη ζωη παρα 40 χρονια σκλαβια και φυλακη....

----------

CybEng (31-03-16)

----------


## Panoss

Παιδιά, σωστά τα λέει ο Δημήτρης, εξάλλου έχει εξηγήσει πώς γίνεται αυτό:




> Ναι σαν τον άλλο που μου τα έβαλε στην εφορία και πήρε μη πω τι πήρε.
> Δήλωση απορίας, χαρτί απο ξενώνα αστέγων, μηδενική δήλωση και υπευθυνη οτι δεν εχω τιποτα στο ονομά μου και γειά σας.
> Πάνε αυτά ξεχάστε τα.



Μάθετε επιτέλους! rtfm.gif






> Ρομπες ελληνες που πηγε η αξιοπρεπεια σας?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Καλυτερα μιας ωρας ελευθερη ζωη παρα 40 χρονια σκλαβια και φυλακη....




Σου...διαφεύγουν μερικές ιστορικές...μικρολεπτομέρειες...που δικαιολογούν πολλά απ' όσα γράφονται στο παρόν θέμα.
Άκουσα στη 'Σταγόνα ιστορίας', πριν μερικές μέρες, μια ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή - ένθετο του Δημήτρη Καμπουράκη, ότι όταν έφευγαν οι Τούρκοι το 1821 από το φόβο του ερχομού του Κολοκοτρώνη και των υπολοίπων επαναστατών, υπήρχαν Έλληνες (όχι εξαιρέσεις, όχι μικρός αριθμός, *πολλοί*) που τους παρακαλούσαν (τους Τούρκους) να τους...πάρουν μαζί τους...

Σ' αυτό τον πλανήτη, υπάρχουν ραγιάδες. Αν όχι οι κορυφαίοι, είμαστε απο τους κορυφαίους.
400 χρονάκια, τυχαίο;

----------


## MacGyver

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι περισσότεροι σκέφτεστε όπως θα θέλατε να είναι τα πράγματα και όχι όπως πραγματικά είναι. Για όποιον νομίζει ότι δεν γίνεται να ζήσει με αυτά τα χρήματα του λέω ότι το μοντέλο είναι ενεργό. Είναι όλες οι  πρώην κουμμουνιστικες χώρες με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις.  Χθες ήμουν για δουλειά σε μια από αυτές και παρατηρουσα τις εργατριες. Αν κόψεις χρήματα από το ντύσιμο, τον οδοντιατρο, την προσωπική περιποίηση,  το μεταφορικό μέσο,  το φαγητό και γενικότερα από παντού θα δεις ότι ζεις. Τα λέω αυτά γιατί τους παρατηρουσα την ώρα του διαλείμματος,  όταν έβλεπα ότι όλοι έτρωγαν ένα μήλο, οι γυναίκες  είχαν ελλείψεις ακόμα και στην μπροστινή οδοντοστοιχια και το ντύσιμο και οι κολωνιες φανερωναν και τα υπόλοιπα. Σε όποιον αρνείται αυτή την κατάσταση και πιστεύει ότι δεν είμαστε το ίδιο καθότι είμαστε δυτικός κόσμος,  κάτι ανάμεσα σε Σουηδία και Ιταλία,  του συστήνω υπομονή.. και θα το διαπιστώσει σιγά σιγά. Δεν χρειάζεται να  έχεις πολλές γνώσεις,  αρκεί να παρατηρείς γύρω σου. Όταν τα εθνικά προϊόντα είναι άδειες ταξί και περιπτερων και οι επενδύσεις μετατροπή της πυλωτης σε κατάστημα,  όλα τα άλλα είναι αυταποδεικτα.

----------


## nikosp

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι περισσότεροι σκέφτεστε όπως θα θέλατε να είναι τα πράγματα και όχι όπως πραγματικά είναι. Για όποιον νομίζει ότι δεν γίνεται να ζήσει με αυτά τα χρήματα του λέω ότι το μοντέλο είναι ενεργό. Είναι όλες οι  πρώην κουμμουνιστικες χώρες με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις.  Χθες ήμουν για δουλειά σε μια από αυτές και παρατηρουσα τις εργατριες. Αν κόψεις χρήματα από το ντύσιμο, τον οδοντιατρο, την προσωπική περιποίηση,  το μεταφορικό μέσο,  το φαγητό και γενικότερα από παντού θα δεις ότι ζεις. Τα λέω αυτά γιατί τους παρατηρουσα την ώρα του διαλείμματος,  όταν έβλεπα ότι όλοι έτρωγαν ένα μήλο, οι γυναίκες  είχαν ελλείψεις ακόμα και στην μπροστινή οδοντοστοιχια και το ντύσιμο και οι κολωνιες φανερωναν και τα υπόλοιπα. Σε όποιον αρνείται αυτή την κατάσταση και πιστεύει ότι δεν είμαστε το ίδιο καθότι είμαστε δυτικός κόσμος,  κάτι ανάμεσα σε Σουηδία και Ιταλία,  του συστήνω υπομονή.. και θα το διαπιστώσει σιγά σιγά. Δεν χρειάζεται να  έχεις πολλές γνώσεις,  αρκεί να παρατηρείς γύρω σου. Όταν τα εθνικά προϊόντα είναι άδειες ταξί και περιπτερων και οι επενδύσεις μετατροπή της πυλωτης σε κατάστημα,  όλα τα άλλα είναι αυταποδεικτα.



Δηλαδή αυτός ο κόσμος ούτε λευτά για σαπούνι δεν διαθέτει ?
Λιγο δραματικά τα λές φίλε μου

----------


## Fixxxer

Νομιζω οτι κανουμε το λαθος και κοιταμε προς τα κατω ή προς τα πισω και δεν κοιταμε πανω ή μπροστα...
Δεν κοιταμε ποιοι ειναι χειροτεροι απο εμας αλλα κοιταμε τους καλυτερους ετσι ωστε να τους φτασουμε...

Ναι με 500€ ζεις, οκ, αλλα η ποιοτητα ζωης σου θα πεσει δραματικα...

----------


## MacGyver

> Δηλαδή αυτός ο κόσμος ούτε λευτά για σαπούνι δεν διαθέτει ?
> Λιγο δραματικά τα λές φίλε μου



Απλά μεταφέρω ότι βλέπω, χωρίς υπερβολές.





> Νομιζω οτι κανουμε το λαθος και κοιταμε προς τα κατω ή προς τα πισω και δεν κοιταμε πανω ή μπροστα...
> Δεν κοιταμε ποιοι ειναι χειροτεροι απο εμας αλλα κοιταμε τους καλυτερους ετσι ωστε να τους φτασουμε...
> Ναι με 500€ ζεις, οκ, αλλα η ποιοτητα ζωης σου θα πεσει δραματικα...



Αρνείσαι να καταλάβεις η δεν μπορείς; Για ποια ποιότητα μιλάς όταν όλη η νεολαία φεύγει έξω. Θα έχεις την ποιότητα που είχαν οι Αλβανοί το 90 όταν έρχονταν με τα πόδια στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Fixxxer

> Αρνείσαι να καταλάβεις η δεν μπορείς; Για ποια ποιότητα μιλάς όταν όλη η νεολαία φεύγει έξω. Θα έχεις την ποιότητα που είχαν οι Αλβανοί το 90 όταν έρχονταν με τα πόδια στην Ελλάδα.



Κατσε γιατι με μπερδεψες λιγο...
Ποιοτητα ζωης δεν εχει ο Ελληνας οταν παιρνει 500€ και ζει στην Ελλαδα...

Εσυ ποιος εννοεις οτι δεν εχει ποιοτητα ζωης ο Ελληνας που καθεται στην Ελλαδα ή αυτος που θα παει εξω?

----------


## vasilllis

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι περισσότεροι σκέφτεστε όπως θα θέλατε να είναι τα πράγματα και όχι όπως πραγματικά είναι. Για όποιον νομίζει ότι δεν γίνεται να ζήσει με αυτά τα χρήματα του λέω ότι το μοντέλο είναι ενεργό. Είναι όλες οι  πρώην κουμμουνιστικες χώρες με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις.  Χθες ήμουν για δουλειά σε μια από αυτές και παρατηρουσα τις εργατριες. Αν κόψεις χρήματα από το ντύσιμο, τον οδοντιατρο, την προσωπική περιποίηση,  το μεταφορικό μέσο,  το φαγητό και γενικότερα από παντού θα δεις ότι ζεις. Τα λέω αυτά γιατί τους παρατηρουσα την ώρα του διαλείμματος,  όταν έβλεπα ότι όλοι έτρωγαν ένα μήλο, οι γυναίκες  είχαν ελλείψεις ακόμα και στην μπροστινή οδοντοστοιχια και το ντύσιμο και οι κολωνιες φανερωναν και τα υπόλοιπα. Σε όποιον αρνείται αυτή την κατάσταση και πιστεύει ότι δεν είμαστε το ίδιο καθότι είμαστε δυτικός κόσμος,  κάτι ανάμεσα σε Σουηδία και Ιταλία,  του συστήνω υπομονή.. και θα το διαπιστώσει σιγά σιγά. Δεν χρειάζεται να  έχεις πολλές γνώσεις,  αρκεί να παρατηρείς γύρω σου. Όταν τα εθνικά προϊόντα είναι άδειες ταξί και περιπτερων και οι επενδύσεις μετατροπή της πυλωτης σε κατάστημα,  όλα τα άλλα είναι αυταποδεικτα.



και με 1€ ζεις την ημερα,δεν πεθαινεις αν αυτο έννοεις.

----------


## MacGyver

Με ένα € λίγο δύσκολο.Αλλά με 90...τι λες;
Αν πιστεύετε ότι εδώ υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη βιομηχανική ανάπτυξη η γενικά καλύτερη οικονομία από την Ρωσία, Τουρκία, Πολωνία, Σλοβακία, Κίνα, Ουγγαρία, Τσεχία κ.λ.π που σε γενικές γραμμές δεν χρωστάνε όπως η Ελλάς, πάρτε μια ιδέα για  τους κατώτατους μισθούς ανά χώρα και τι υπάρχει από το 17 και μετά.
Οι πηγές ήταν δύο και γιαυτό είναι σε $ και €.
Προειδοποίηση: ακολουθούν σοκαριστικές σκηνές !

 *Spoiler:*       1

Αυστραλία


2380
$

2

Λουξεμβούργο
1801
€
2159
$

3

Γερμανία


1653
$

4

Βέλγιο
1472
€
1498
$

5

Ιρλανδία
1462
€



6

Ολλανδία
1456
€



7

Γαλλία
1426
€
1636
$

8

Σαουδική Αραβία


1408
$

9

ΗΠΑ


1296
$

10

Ιαπωνία


1256
$

11

Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο
1244
€
1394
$

12

Σιγκαπούρη


1097
$

13

Σλοβενία
763
€



14

Ισπανία
748
€
755
$

15

Χονγκ Κόνγκ


699
$

16

Μάλτα
680
€



17

Ελλάδα
586
€



18

Πορτογαλία
566
€
661
$

19

Τουρκία


509
$

20

Αργεντινή


404
$

21

Πολωνία
353
€
459
$

22

Σλοβακία
327
€



23

Κίνα


324
$

24

Ουγγαρία
323
€



25

Τσεχία
312
€



26

Εσθονία
290
€



27

Λετονία
287
€



28

Μαρόκο


264
$

29

Λιθουανία
232
€



30

Βραζιλία


217
$

31

Ιράν


214
$

32

Αίγυπτος


174
$

33

Ρουμανία
157
€



34

Βουλγαρία
148
€



35

Ρωσία


90
$

36

Καμερούν


75
$

37

Βόρειος Κορέα


66
$

38

Κένυα


57
$

39

Βενεζουέλα


48
$

40

Μπαγκλαντές


19
$

----------


## thespyros

Έχετε φύγει απο το θέμα

----------


## betacord85

καλημερα...πηγες εκει που σου ειπε ο συναδελφος?ψαχνεις αλλου σε αλλη ειδικοτητα τωρα?

----------


## thespyros

Έχω 2 συνεντεύξεις απο εβδομάδα σε ένα μελετικο γραφείο την Δευτέρα κ μετά Αθήνα για ένα εργοστάσιο . Πάντως απο εδω κ πέρα δεν λέω κ πολλά εδω γιατί μ βρίζουν κάποιοι κ δεν αξίζει

----------


## betacord85

μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα...σε ενα μελετικο?δεν σε βριζουν απλα θελουμε να σε βοηθησουμε...ολα θα πανε καλα...οσο ψαχνεις θα βρεις εστω και μια δουλεια στην ειδικοτητα σου...

----------


## Fixxxer

Σπυρο μακαρι ολοι να μπορουσαμε να σου βρουμε δουλεια ή να βρεις εσυ σε αλλους...
Τα φορουμ γενικοτερα εχουν την βασικη αρχη της αλληλοβοηθειας...

Κατι στατιστικο μετα απο ποσο καιρο αφοτου εστειλες βιογραφικο σε πηραν τηλ για συνεντευξη?

----------


## thespyros

meta apo 10 μερες σχεδον αντε να δουμε κ αυτοι τι θα μας πουνε

----------


## Dbnn

> *Παιδιά, σωστά τα λέει ο Δημήτρης, εξάλλου έχει εξηγήσει πώς γίνεται αυτό:
> 
> Μάθετε επιτέλους*! Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63732
> 
> 
> 
> Σου...διαφεύγουν μερικές ιστορικές...μικρολεπτομέρειες...που δικαιολογούν πολλά απ' όσα γράφονται στο παρόν θέμα.
> Άκουσα στη 'Σταγόνα ιστορίας', πριν μερικές μέρες, μια ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή - ένθετο του Δημήτρη Καμπουράκη, ότι όταν έφευγαν οι Τούρκοι το 1821 από το φόβο του ερχομού του Κολοκοτρώνη και των υπολοίπων επαναστατών, υπήρχαν Έλληνες (όχι εξαιρέσεις, όχι μικρός αριθμός, *πολλοί*) που τους παρακαλούσαν (τους Τούρκους) να τους...πάρουν μαζί τους...
> 
> ...



Επειδη μερικούς σας έχει φάει μη πω τι....
Όταν χρωστάς ενα ποσό τάξης 900 ευρώ ενοίκια.
Και ενα πρωί βλέπεις να χρωστάς εσύ 3000 ευρώ μόνο ενοίκια, άλλες 3000 ο πατέρας σου που δεν είναι μέσα στο συμβόλαιο, άλλες 3000 η μάνα σου που δεν είναι μέσα στο συμβόλαιο.
Σου έχει φεσώσει κοινόχρηστα που ήδη έχεις πληρώσει, σου έχει φεσώσει ΔΕΚΟ που ήδη έχεις πληρώσει.
Εσύ που είσαι μπρούκλης ρε μάγκα τι θα έκανες?
Θα τα ξαναπλήρωνες?
Κολλήσατε σε ένα πόστ και το έχετε κάνει σημαία οτι είμαι μπαταχτσής.
Όποιος λοιπόν έχει απορία ας έρθει να δεί τα χαρτιά που έχω και τις αγωγές που είναι να εκδικαστούν.
Έ αντε στο κόρακα λοιπόν με αυτό το θέμα μια ζωή η ίδια μαλακία με τα φόρουμ.

----------


## thespyros

αυριο εχω μια συνεντευξη αντε να δουμε τι θα ακουσουμε παλι

----------

picdev (03-04-16)

----------


## SRF

> αυριο εχω μια συνεντευξη *αντε να δουμε τι θα ακουσουμε παλι*



Μην ανησυχείς... είναι προδιαγεγραμμένο το αποτέλεσμα, και αρκετοί το γνωρίζουμε ήδη!!!

----------


## thespyros

eisai απαραδεχτος σου ευχομαι να μην σου τυχει ανεργια αυτο σου λεω μονο

----------


## moutoulos

Σπύρο ... ο Γιώργος δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα με την "ανεργία" μιας και νομίζω διαπρέπει (στον τομέα του).

Το θέμα όμως δεν είναι ο Γιώργος, αλλά εσύ βρε φίλε Σπύρο. Απλά σου το λέει προκατειλημμένος οτι μάλλον 
κάτι πάλι δεν θα σου αρέσει. Αυτό τουλάχιστον έχεις δείξει (και σε μένα). Οκ όμως τα είπαμε σε προηγούμενα 
μηνύματα, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το πάρουμε απο την αρχή, αλλά βρε Σπύρο ... τουλάχιστον μην παίρνεις 
"πόδι" απο την 1η ... ή 2η μέρα. 

Ζύγισε λίγο τα ... εκεί πράγματα που θα πας, δες το αντικείμενο που (θα) είσαι, γιατί μπορεί στο μέλλον να σου 
φανεί χρήσιμο, και ... Οκ αν θα παίρνεις 50-100€ λιγότερα απο τον "στόχο" που είχες βάλει, δεν θα σωθείς. Οχι 
εσύ κανένας μας.

Καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι.

----------

johnpats (04-04-16), 

SRF (04-04-16), 

thespyros (04-04-16)

----------


## antonisfa

Άρχισαν οι περικοπές και σε μας.
Μας πρότειναν μείωση μισθού κατά 1/3 και 4μηνα μπάρκα. 

4-2 από 8-2 να δουλεύουν και άλλοι.

Τι να κάνουμε αυτά έχει η ζωή, το κεφάλι κάτω προς το παρόν και μη μιλάμε... 

Λεγε Σπύρο τι έγινε με τη συνέντευξη?

----------

thespyros (08-04-16)

----------


## thespyros

καλημερα καλα εχω και δευτερη την τριτη απο αλλη εταιρια ,,πολλεσ συνεντευξεις το αποτελεσμα δεν ερχεται γαμωτο

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Θα σας πω μιά ιστορία.

Ένας φίλος μου ξενερωμένος από την κατάσταση στην χώρα( κυρίως για την ανεργία ) πηγαίνει σε μία καφετέρια.
Η καφετέρια ήταν παραλιακή και είχε πάρα πολύ πελατεία. Όλο το προσωπικό έτρεχε να πάρε/φέρει παραγγελίες.
Στον μπουφέ γινόταν χαμός.

Ο φίλος μου πάει στον ιδιοκτήτη και του λέει:

- Θα ήθελα να δουλέψω. Έχετε θέση για έναν *τεμπέλη*? Είμαι ο καλύτερος τεμπέλης στον Βόλο.
- Τι? Τι να σε κάνω? Λέει ο ιδιοκτήτης. Τι λες ρε φίλε?
- Είμαι ο καλύτερος τεμπέλης. Μπορώ να πίνω καφέ όλο το 8ωρο και να μην κουνηθώ ρούπι από την καρέκλα. Είμαι πολύ καλός τεμπέλης. Δεν θα αγχωθώ καθόλου όση δουλειά και να έχει.
 Γιατί σας βλέπω που τρέχεται πέρα-δώθε και πιστεύω χρειάζεστε έναν τεμπέλη. Όλοι οι υπάλληλοι σας είναι πιεσμένοι, τρέχουν και δεν φτάνουν και χρειάζονται κάποιον να τους ηρεμεί ώστε να είναι παραγωγικοί.
- (Γέλασε ο ιδιοκτήτης.) Αγόρι μου με έκανες και χαμογέλασα. Έλα να σε κεράσω έναν καφέ να τα πούμε.

Δεν θα σας πω αν τον πήρε για δουλειά ή όχι. Το αφήνω στην φαντασία σας.

Η ζωή θέλει ρίσκα. Με ηττοπάθεια δεν μπορείς να φτάσεις σε καταστάσεις που φαντάζεσαι στα όνειρά σου.




> Τα παραπάνω τα λέω γενικά. Δεν απευθύνονται στον Σπύρο. Μην τα πάρει κάποιος προσωπικά.
> Σκοπός της ιστορίας ήταν να σας κάνω να χαμογελάσετε.



Εγώ είμαι πολύ τεμπέλης. Βαριέμαι να μείνω σε μιά δουλειά ρουτίνας. Θέλω να δουλέψω σε RnD.
Σκέφτομαι να το εφαρμόσω σε συνέντευξη... :Boo hoo!: 
Είμαι τόσο τεμπέλης που θέλω τόσο πολύ να δουλέψω σε RnD...

----------


## Fire Doger

> Εγώ είμαι πολύ τεμπέλης. Βαριέμαι να μείνω σε μιά δουλειά ρουτίνας. Θέλω να δουλέψω σε RnD.
> Σκέφτομαι να το εφαρμόσω σε συνέντευξη...
> Είμαι τόσο τεμπέλης που θέλω τόσο πολύ να δουλέψω σε RnD...



Ελλάδα δεν νομίζω να έχεις πολλές ελπίδες. xD

Στο εξωτερικό όμως σκέψου, θα πας εσύ και άλλοι 50 κουστουμάτοι με μεταπτυχιακά, προϋπηρεσία και χίλια 2.
Έρχεται η σειρά σου και σκας μύτη casual ντύσιμο με μία πλακετούλα δικιάς σου κατασκευής (να περιέχει μία γκάμα του τι γνωρίζεις) χωρίς 1 πάκο χαρτιά και τους εξηγείς πως λειτουργεί.
Τους αφήνεις κόκαλο εξηγώντας τους πως εξίσου σημαντικές με τις γνώσεις είναι το καθαρό μυαλό ("τεμπελιά"), λες και λίγο για αρχαίους Έλληνες που είχαν τους δούλους και αυτοί ασχολούνταν με την φιλοσοφία και τα μαθηματικά.

 Το σίγουρο είναι πως θα έχεις κάνει την μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση! συν το ότι οι σκέψη σου διαφέρει σε σχέση με το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό.
Τι ποιο δημιουργικό από έναν 'παλαβό' μηχανικό που έχει γνώσεις?

----------


## elektronio

> Η ζωή θέλει ρίσκα.



Το να πετάξεις και μια ατάκα σε ένα υποψήφιο εργοδότη δεν το λες και ρίσκο. 
Ρίσκο είναι να ανοίξεις επιχείρηση και μάλιστα τις σημερινές εποχές με τα χρηματάκια σου που έβγαλες με κόπο. Να πληρώνεις τους πάντες που τα παίρνουν αραχτά και να μην περισσεύει να βάλεις στην τσέπη σου, με την ελπίδα ότι τελικά θα σου βγει.

----------


## navar

> Ρίσκο είναι να ανοίξεις επιχείρηση και μάλιστα τις σημερινές εποχές με τα χρηματάκια σου που έβγαλες με κόπο. Να πληρώνεις τους πάντες που τα παίρνουν αραχτά και να μην περισσεύει να βάλεις στην τσέπη σου, με την ελπίδα ότι τελικά θα σου βγει.



αυτο δεν είναι ρίσκο , αυτό είναι ισο με το να είσαι πιλότος καμικάζι και να ελπίζεις οτι θα γυρίσεις το μεσημέρι σπίτι :P :P

----------


## Fixxxer

> καλημερα καλα εχω και δευτερη την τριτη απο αλλη εταιρια ,,πολλεσ συνεντευξεις το αποτελεσμα δεν ερχεται γαμωτο



Δεν λες που σε καλουνε για συνεντευξεις αλλοι στελνουν 500 βιογραφικα και δεν χτυπαει τηλ...
Η συνεντευξη ειναι μια αρχη κοιταξε μονο να βελτιωσεις αυτα που λες στην συνεντευξη γιατι ισως να κοβεσαι εκει...
Περα απο αυτο ομως οπως εχουμε πει χιλιες φορες 90% πρεπει να εχεις γνωστο...

----------


## thespyros

δεν εχω μπαρμπα μονος μου παλευω

----------


## xlife

Εψαχνα για καποιο διαστημα (μεγαλο) δουλεια στο αντικειμενο μου... Ουτε καν χτυπαγε το τηλ. Ρε γαμωτο λεω.. 18 χρονια εμπειριας εχω... και ειμαι 34 μιας και δουλευω σαν τεχνικος απο μικρος.. Μια μερα χτυπαει το τηλεφωνο και ειναι ενας γνωστος που ηθελε να στησει 2 μαγαζια και με ηθελε σαν τεχνικο να του φτιαξω δικτυα , ηχητικα, καποια μονιτορ για το κοινο κτλ.. Αφου τελειωσα τη δουλεια μου μου ζητησε να πηγαινω να ανοιγω τον εξοπλισμο μιας και ειναι επαγγελματικος και χρειαζεται καποιος που να γνωριζει απ αυτα... επειτα μου εδωσε κλειδια και αυτη τη στιγμη διαχειριζομαι και το πρωσοπικο. Φυσικα οσα κανω εκει πλεον δεν εχουν να κανουν σε καμια περιπτωση με τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση. Ηρθε ο καιρος ομως να αποχωρησω και σε λιγο καιρο θα φυγω εχοντας ομως παρει πολλες εμπειριες... Αυτο που θελω να πω σε ολους ειναι να μην ειστε "κλειστοι" σε καμια δουλεια.. Σ εμενα αναγνωριστικε η εχεμυθια και μου δειξαν απολυτη εμπιστοσυνη και φυσικα αναγνωριστικαν πολλα στοιχεια του χαρακτηρα μου. Πλεον αρχισα να βλεπω με αλλο ματι ολα τα επαγγελματα και αυτο ειναι καλο να το βλεπουν ολοι ετσι.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G350 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

bchris (08-04-16), 

gethag (08-04-16), 

Nightkeeper (10-04-16)

----------


## bchris

> Εψαχνα για καποιο διαστημα (μεγαλο) δουλεια στο αντικειμενο μου... Ουτε καν χτυπαγε το τηλ. Ρε γαμωτο λεω.. 18 χρονια εμπειριας εχω... και ειμαι 34 μιας και δουλευω σαν τεχνικος απο μικρος.. Μια μερα χτυπαει το τηλεφωνο και ειναι ενας γνωστος που ηθελε να στησει 2 μαγαζια και με ηθελε σαν τεχνικο να του φτιαξω δικτυα , ηχητικα, καποια μονιτορ για το κοινο κτλ.. Αφου τελειωσα τη δουλεια μου μου ζητησε να πηγαινω να ανοιγω τον εξοπλισμο μιας και ειναι επαγγελματικος και χρειαζεται καποιος που να γνωριζει απ αυτα... επειτα μου εδωσε κλειδια και αυτη τη στιγμη διαχειριζομαι και το πρωσοπικο. Φυσικα οσα κανω εκει πλεον δεν εχουν να κανουν σε καμια περιπτωση με τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση. Ηρθε ο καιρος ομως να αποχωρησω και σε λιγο καιρο θα φυγω εχοντας ομως παρει πολλες εμπειριες... Αυτο που θελω να πω σε ολους ειναι να μην ειστε "κλειστοι" σε καμια δουλεια.. Σ εμενα αναγνωριστικε η εχεμυθια και μου δειξαν απολυτη εμπιστοσυνη και φυσικα αναγνωριστικαν πολλα στοιχεια του χαρακτηρα μου. Πλεον αρχισα να βλεπω με αλλο ματι ολα τα επαγγελματα και αυτο ειναι καλο να το βλεπουν ολοι ετσι.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G350 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Κατα την προσωπική μου αποψη, αν δεν ειναι το καλυτερο post σ'αυτο το thread, ειναι σιγουρα αναμεσα στα κορυφαία.

----------


## SProg

Εχει κουρασει αυτο που ταχα ειμαστε καλοι σε ολα.Να πας στο εξωτερικο να συναγωνιστεις ποιον για μια δουλεια;Ειδικα τωρα που παντου εσφηξαν τα πραγματα.

Φιλος καλος με πτυχιο ηλεκτρονικης 9.1 στη Θεσσαλονικη (!!!!) πηγε με υποτροφια για μεταπτυχιακο στην Αγγλια (System on Chip) επειδη εδω δεν εβρισκε σταθερη δουλεια.Θελετε να ανεβασω εργαστηρια και οργανα ή το τι μαθαινουν;Και θα πας στο εξωτερικο σαν τσομπανος (οχι οτι εχει κατι το επαγγελμα) σε μεγαλη εταιρια να τους πεις τι;


Κατι παιδια που διαπρεπουν στις ειδησεις κτλ ειναι 1 στα 100.Δεν θα πατε εξωτερικο και θα πιασετε τον παππα ...




Πανω απο 40-50% των αποφοιτων ΔΕΝ ασχολειται με το αντικειμενο που σπουδασε.Αυτο γινεται για ολους τους κλαδους..ή νομιζετε ειναι λιγοι μηχανικοι (ακομα και Πολυτεχνειου) που πηγαν εξωτερικο και δεν εκαναν τιποτα ή δουλευουν σε αλλο αντικειμενο;



Y.Γ Αυριο εαν παω στο ΤΕΙ Θεσσαλονικης...μπω στα τμηματα Ηλεκτρονικης και Αυτοματισμου και ρωτησω "πως δουλευει ενα τρανζιστορ;" ...σωστη απαντηση θα παρω απο το 5%.Αυτό.

----------


## picdev

Εντάξει Σάββα δεν είναι τόσο τραγικά τα πράγματα , έχω άπειρα παραδείγματα μέτριων φοιτητών που τα πάνε μία χαρά έξω , απλά εκεί υπάρχουν ευκαιρίες , επίσης οι εταιρειες είναι μεγάλες και παίρνεις γνώσεις και το πιο σημαντικό know how ,σε χίλια 2 πράγματα.


Κοιταχτε δουλειά στη Βουλγαρία 
Ο srf είχε πει ότι ανοίγουν εργοστάσια με ηλεκτρονικά αυτοκινήτων στη Βουλγαρία 

http://m.kariera.gr/el/jobs/jht5jt77..._JobMat_JobDet

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Fixxxer

Αυτα με τους βαθμους και τα μεταπτυχιακα καλα ειναι αλλα αν δεν ξερεις το ρημαδι το κατσαβιδι μονο θεωρια θα ειναι καποιος (οχι οτι δεν μπορει να γινει ενας πολυ καλος τεχνικος/μηχανικος)...
Κατα αρχην το θεμα ειναι να εχει καποιος δουλεια ωστε να αποκτησει εμπειρια αφου αποκτηθει η εμπειρια και υπαρχει γενικα δουλεια θα βρει τον δρομο του...
Επισης μιας τα επαγγελματα του ηλεκτρολογου και του ηλεκτρονικου εχουν μεγαλο ευρος εργασιας και ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να μαθει καποιος ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο αυτου του ευρους...

Ακη καλη η Βουλγαρια αλλα θα προτινα σε καποιον αυτο http://www.careerbuilder.co.uk/jobs/....0&IPath=JRKCM κι ας ειναι 18 μηνες...

----------


## arkoudiaris

Για το εξωτερικο παντως οτιδήποτε σπουδες να χει καποιος (ακομη και διδακτορικο!!)  ειναι δυσκολο να σε καλεσουν ακομα και για συνεντευξη, σε μεγάλες εταιρείες καθως θετουν διαφορετικα κριτηρια σε σχεση με το εγχώριο δυναμικο. Τρανο παραδειγμα σε αυτο ειναι η Ελβετια. Δλδ σε απορριπτουν πολυ ευκολοτερα αν δεν βρισκεσαι "εντος" της χωρας.

Ο ευκολοτερος τροπος να βρει καποιος τελειοφοιτος εργασια στο εξωτερικο ειναι να κάνει μεταπτυχιακο στην χωρα που θελει να δουλεψει. Και αυτο ειναι που κανουν οι περισσοτεροι. 

Ακομη ενα τρικ ειναι να μπεις στην χωρα ακομα κ ως επισκεπτης-τουριστας κ τοτε φουλ να στελνεις βιογραφικα. 

Για μεγαλύτερες ηλικιες που εχουν χρόνια προϋπηρεσίας και εμπειριας δεν γνωρίζω αν ισχυουν τα παραπανω..

----------


## Fixxxer

Μπορεις να πας και σε γραφεια ευρεσης εργασιας εδω στην Ελλαδα ωστε να σε προετοιμασουν καταλληλα δεν χρειαζεται να εισαι εκει...
Το πιο δυσκολο ειναι η αποφαση να πας να δουλεψεις, ακομα και στο αεροπλανο που θα μπεις μπορεις να μην εισαι σιγουρος...
Κι επισης οπως και εδω μπορει το τηλ να χτυπησει εκει που δεν το περιμενεις και να πεις "καλα ρε τωρα με καλεσανε? Εχω στειλει εδω κι εξι μηνες βιογραφικο"

----------


## bchris

> Για το εξωτερικο παντως οτιδήποτε σπουδες να χει καποιος (ακομη και διδακτορικο!!)  ειναι δυσκολο να σε καλεσουν ακομα και για συνεντευξη, σε μεγάλες εταιρείες καθως θετουν διαφορετικα κριτηρια σε σχεση με το εγχώριο δυναμικο. Τρανο παραδειγμα σε αυτο ειναι η Ελβετια. Δλδ σε απορριπτουν πολυ ευκολοτερα αν δεν βρισκεσαι "εντος" της χωρας.
> 
> Ο ευκολοτερος τροπος να βρει καποιος τελειοφοιτος εργασια στο εξωτερικο ειναι να κάνει μεταπτυχιακο στην χωρα που θελει να δουλεψει. Και αυτο ειναι που κανουν οι περισσοτεροι. 
> 
> Ακομη ενα τρικ ειναι να μπεις στην χωρα ακομα κ ως επισκεπτης-τουριστας κ τοτε φουλ να στελνεις βιογραφικα. 
> 
> Για μεγαλύτερες ηλικιες που εχουν χρόνια προϋπηρεσίας και εμπειριας δεν γνωρίζω αν ισχυουν τα παραπανω..




Αυτο δεν οφείλεται στο οτι προτιμούν το εγχώριο δυναμικό απο το ξένο. Αλλιως δεν θα έβαζαν αγγελια ;για ολο τον κοσμο.
Αν θελαν μονο ντοπιους θα ειχαν σαν προαπαιτηση υπηκοοτητα πχ. Δεν ειναι τοσο καραγκιοζηδες.

Αλλος ειναι ο λόγος: Παρά πολλοι που δεν το εχουν παρει τοσο ζεστά το θεμα της μετανάστευσης, στελνουν CVs, περνανε συνεντεύξεις online, τηλεφωνικές, αλλα και κατ'ιδιαν, αλλα οταν ερθει η κρίσιμη ωρα να παρουν την βαλιτσα τους και να πάνε να δουλεψουν, κανουν πισω. Αυτο συμβαινει σε ενα τεραστιο ποσοστό. 
Οπως καταλαβαινεις, αυτη η διαδικασια παει πισω την ολη διαδικασια της πρόσληψης, κοστιζει, αλλα εχει και επίπτωση στον ατζεντη.

----------


## arkoudiaris

Με παρερμηνευσες Χρήστο. Προφανώς και δεν ζητάνε μόνο ντόπιους. Πουθενα δεν ισχυρίστηκα κάτι τέτοιο. Αλλά, αν ο ντόπιος έχει μια τεχνική δυναμική 6/10 και ο μετανάστης που διεκδικει την ιδια θέση έχει μια τεχνική δυναμική 7 ή ακομα και 8/10, τότε σχεδον σίγουρα θα προτιμήσουν τον ντόπιο (αν ο μετανάστης διαθέτει μόνο την τεχνική κατάρτιση). Χώρες όπως Αγγλία και Ελβετία έχουν συγκεκριμένη και αυστηρή μεταναστευτική πολιτική (η οποία προφανώς δεν αφορά την εισροή σπουδαστών!!). 

Επομένως αν και ο μετανάστης έχει καλύτερη τεχνική κατάρτιση θα πρέπει για να καταλήξουν να τον πάρουν να γνωρίζει κιολας Γερμανικα πχ για Ελβετια. Μα θα του πουν ακόμη πως "ωραια με τα γερμανικα μα ειμαι στην νοτια ελβετια οπότε θα πρεπει να ξερεις  και γαλλικα" για να σε παρω (το νοτια στην τυχη το πα, δεν γνωριζω σε ποια περιοχη μιλανε γαλλικα). Δλδ για να επιλεξουν τον μεταναστη θα πρεπει να χει παααααααρα πολλα προσοντα!!!

Χώρες όπως η Γερμανια και συγκεκριμένα η νοτια γερμανια που χει αρνητικό συντελεστη ανεργίας (για μηχανικούς που γνωρίζω σίγουρα), προφανώς δεν θέτει τέτοια requirements.

Εσύ που είσαι στην Ελβετία, μπορείς να μας πεις αν η μεταναστευτική της πολιτική καθορίζεται άμεσα πχ με δημοψηφίσματα? Ή υφίσταμαι έντονη παραπληροφόρηση?

----------


## edgar

> Έρχεται η σειρά σου και σκας μύτη casual ντύσιμο με μία πλακετούλα  δικιάς σου κατασκευής (να περιέχει μία γκάμα του τι γνωρίζεις) χωρίς 1  πάκο χαρτιά και τους εξηγείς πως λειτουργεί.



Και μετα ανακαλυπτεις αλλους 15 με καζουαλ ντυσιμο και πλακετουλα (πλακετα το λιγοτερο, φανταζεσαι να σκασει μυτη κανενας με κανα asic ?)  και δημοσιευσεις και δεν ξερω γω τι αλλο. Εισαι τοσο αφελης να νομιζεις μονο εσυ εχεις μερακι η οτι εισαι "καλος" (καλος δεν εισαι ποτε αν εχεις αυτογνωσια, εγω θελω να το χαρακτηριζω μετριος παντα με προοπτικες εκμαθησης)?





> Αυτα με τους βαθμους και τα μεταπτυχιακα καλα ειναι αλλα αν δεν ξερεις το ρημαδι το κατσαβιδι μονο θεωρια θα ειναι καποιος (οχι οτι δεν μπορει να γινει ενας πολυ καλος τεχνικος/μηχανικος)



Στα μεταπτυχιακα (τουλαχιστον τα σοβαρα) οχι μονο κατσαβιδι πιανεις , αλλα μαθαινεις και τα κερατα σου απο πανω οποτε ακυρη η προταση.

----------


## Fixxxer

> Και μετα ανακαλυπτεις αλλους 15 με καζουαλ ντυσιμο και πλακετουλα (πλακετα το λιγοτερο, φανταζεσαι να σκασει μυτη κανενας με κανα asic ?)  και δημοσιευσεις και δεν ξερω γω τι αλλο. Εισαι τοσο αφελης να νομιζεις μονο εσυ εχεις μερακι η οτι εισαι "καλος" (καλος δεν εισαι ποτε αν εχεις αυτογνωσια, εγω θελω να το χαρακτηριζω μετριος παντα με προοπτικες εκμαθησης)?
> 
> 
> 
> Στα μεταπτυχιακα (τουλαχιστον τα σοβαρα) οχι μονο κατσαβιδι πιανεις , αλλα μαθαινεις και τα κερατα σου απο πανω οποτε ακυρη η προταση.



Καθόλου άκυρη το κατσαβίδι πρέπει να το πιάνεις απ την αρχή και όχι σε μεταπτυχιακό όσο σοβαρό και να ειναι, επίσης δεν πάνε όλοι για μεταπτυχιακό και μάλιστα σοβαρό...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## SProg

Συνηθως το σοβαρο εχει να κανει με τον εξοπλισμο και κριτηρια.


Για αιθουσες/εργαστηρια με παλμογραφους των 8GHz ,με απορριψη ακομα και κατα την διαρκεια του μεταπτυχιακου εαν δεν περασες τις εξετασεις/project,με συνδεση ιδρυματος-εταιριων κτλ.

----------


## bchris

> ...
> Εσύ που είσαι στην Ελβετία, μπορείς να μας πεις αν η μεταναστευτική της πολιτική καθορίζεται άμεσα πχ με δημοψηφίσματα? Ή υφίσταμαι έντονη παραπληροφόρηση?



Καλημερα.
Αυτο δεν το γνωρίζω, αλλα πολυ πιθανόν μιας κι εδω κανουν δημοψηφίσματα σχεδον για τα παντα.

----------


## chip

εννοείτε οτι ρυθμίζεται με δημοψηφίσματα...
 είχαν κάνει και δημοψήφισμα πριν 1-2 χρόνια γιατί δεν τους άρεσε που πήγαιναν εργαζόμενοι (κυρίως μηχανικοί) από άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες (νομίζω κυρίως από Γαλλία) και τους έπαιρναν τη δουλειά με μικρότερο μισθό...

----------


## thespyros

Ξεφύγατε απο το ΘΕΜΑ

----------


## SProg

> Ξεφύγατε απο το ΘΕΜΑ



Εδω εσυ ξεφυγες απο τη δουλεια  :Tongue2:

----------

SRF (09-04-16)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

ΣΠύρο πήγαινε κάνε Voucher. 29-64 χρονών βγαίνει τώρα. (Το περιμένουν σε λίγο καιρό. Το ξέρω γιατί δουλεύω σε ΚΕΚ)
900 ευρώ τον μήνα επί 6 μήνες και μπορεί να σε κρατήσουν.

Πήγαινε ρώτα σε ΚΕΚ. Έχει και στην Αθήνα δεν ξέρω διεύθυνση.

----------


## SProg

ΚΕΚ παντου εχει.Στη Θεσσαλονικη δεν ειναι ο Σπυρος;

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> ΚΕΚ παντου εχει.Στη Θεσσαλονικη δεν ειναι ο Σπυρος;



Α ναι Θεσσαλονίκη σόρυ.

----------


## picdev

900€ το μήνα παίρνεις ? Να πάω και εγώ ρε παιδιά 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> 900€ το μήνα παίρνεις ? Να πάω και εγώ ρε παιδιά 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



ΝΑι 900 αλλά θέλει άνεργος να είσαι. Όποιος έχει μεγαλύτερη ανεργία θα έχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες.
Σε αυτήν την χώρα σε συμφέρει περισσότερο να είσαι άνεργος.

Εγώ έχασα το δικαίωμα με το που βρήκα δουλειά που πληρώνει λιγότερα από 900ευρώ.
Αλλά τα voucher δεν έχουν ένσημα συντάξιμα. Οπότε αντί να πάρεις σύνταξη στα 70 θα πάρεις στα 71.

Ψάχνω να βρώ κανένα site να το γράφει.

Να βρήκα αυτό. Λέει 5500 ευρώ για 6 μήνες που θα ναι η ισχύς λογικά = 900 ευρώ το μήνα
Είναι καινούριο και το περιμέναν Μάρτιο αλλά δεν βγήκε ακόμη. Οπότε γι αυτό δεν βρίσκω site καλό να το γράφει αναλυτικά.

----------


## elektronio

Τι είναι τα ΚΕΚ, τρώγονται;  :Lol:

----------


## SRF

> Τι είναι τα ΚΕΚ, τρώγονται;



Ξαδελφάκια των ΚΕΪΚ! Και δυστυχώς όχι! Σε τρώνε ΑΥΤΑ!  :Biggrin:

----------


## SRF

> Εδω εσυ ξεφυγες απο τη δουλεια



είπα να το έγραφα αλλά με πρόλαβες! 
 :Lol:

----------


## xlife

Το κακο στη συγκεκριμενη χωρα ειναι οτι απο μικρος ακουω ολοι να περιμενουν την επιδοτηση , τα εσπα ,το προγραμμα , τον οαεδ , τα κεκ , τον εομμεχ και παει λεγοντας.. Η επιχειρηματικοτητα και η εργασια στην Ελλαδα περνανε σπο σουρωτηρι.. Δεν κριτικαρω κανεναν , απλες σκεψεις ειναι. Θα προτεινα στο φιλο που ψαχνει για δουλεια, στο επομενο ραντεβου να πει ναι και να ξεκινησει να δουλευει, γιατι υπαρχει κ μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να μην ξαναχτυπησει το τηλ. Τα λεφτα μπορει να ειναι λιγα , αλλα η εμπειρια που θα αποκτησει ειναι ανεκτιμητη. Και δε μιλαω μονο για την εργασιακη εμπειρια, αλλα και για νεες γνωριμιες που μπορει σε λιγο καιρο να τον προωθησουν σε ανωτερη θεση η σε αλλη εταιρεια...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G350 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

Εσύ καλά τα λες αλλά αυτά ισχύουν για αυτούς που το χουν στη δουλειά. Αν δεν το χεις και δεν σου αρέσει Κλαφτα 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## SProg

Κωστα κανεις δεν αντιλεγει μαζι σου αλλα καπου μπερδευεσαι..αυτα του τα ειπαμε ΠΡΙΝ παει και μετα φυγει!

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Για τα ΚΕΚ που έλεγα χθες. Τελικά δεν χρειάζετε να πάτε σε ΚΕΚ. Μπορείτε να πάτε και στον ΟΑΕΔ να σας ενημερώσουν για τα voucher.

Τα ΚΕΚ είναι εκπαιδευτήρια ενηλίκων. Είναι μιά κοροιδία και μισή αλλά αν πας εκεί κρατάνε τα στοιχεία σου και σε γλιτώνουν από την έξτρα ταλαιπωρία να μπλεχτείς με την γραφειοκρατία του ΟΑΕΔ.
Το κράτος έχει βγάλει κάποια ανακοίνωση που λέει πως ο πολίτης καλύτερα να απευθυνθεί στον ΟΑΕΔ παρά σε ΚΕΚ.
Δεν ξέρω τον λόγο. Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι πως τα ΚΕΚ δεν είναι αρμόδια από το υπουργείο εργασίας. Απλά μπορούν να εξουσιοδοτηθούν από σένα για το θέμα.

Μετά υπάρχει και το ενδεχόμενο το ΚΕΚ να σε κοροιδέψει. Γι αυτό τον λόγο μην πάτε σε ΚΕΚ που είναι τεράστιο.
Πάτε σε μικρά νέα ίσως ώστε να σας προσέξουν περισσότερο.

Εγώ ποτέ δεν έχω κάνει voucher γιατί πιστεύω πως είναι μιά κοροιδία αλλά στην περίπτωση του Σπύρου είναι μιά καλή λύση.
Θα βρεί δουλειά σίγουρα( εφόσον τον πάρουνε ) σε επιχείρηση όπου ενδεχομένως μάθει και κάτι.
Με προοπτικές να τον κρατήσουν αν στο 6μηνο δουν ότι είναι χρήσιμος στην εταιρεία.

Η παγίδα είναι πως μερικοί παίρνουν κάθε 6 μηνο κι άλλον voucherά και η θέση είναι πάντα έτσι.

Βλέπεις Σπύρο και πράτεις. ΓΙα περισσότερες πλκηροφορίες ψάξε στο ιντερνετ ή πήγαινε σε ΚΕΚ να μιλήσεις.

----------


## SProg

ΚΕΚ υπαρχουν παντου.Σε μικρες-μεγαλες πολεις κτλ.


Το ΚΕΚ παιζει το ρολο του συνδεσμου αναμεσα σε σενα και τον εργοδοτη ωστε να σας συνδεσει μεσω προγραμματος (πχ Voucher).Εχ την εντυπωση οτι δεν ειναι τζαμπα,μπορει να μην πληρωνεις αλλα εαν σου βρουν δουλεια αυτοι...παιρνουν καποιο ποσοστο ή κομματι απο το πρωτο μισθο.

Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> ΚΕΚ υπαρχουν παντου.Σε μικρες-μεγαλες πολεις κτλ.
> 
> 
> Το ΚΕΚ παιζει το ρολο του συνδεσμου αναμεσα σε σενα και τον εργοδοτη ωστε να σας συνδεσει μεσω προγραμματος (πχ Voucher).Εχ την εντυπωση οτι δεν ειναι τζαμπα,μπορει να μην πληρωνεις αλλα εαν σου βρουν δουλεια αυτοι...παιρνουν καποιο ποσοστο ή κομματι απο το πρωτο μισθο.
> 
> Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.



Θα το εξηγήσω πως δουλεύει το πράγμα εδώ κάτω.

Το Voucher είναι επιδοτούμενο πρόγραμμα του ΕΣΠΑ μέσω ΟΑΕΔ για ανέργους. Βγαίνουν κατα καιρούς προγράμματα.
Πριν κάνεις Vοucher κάνεις κάποια θεωρητικά μαθήματα.
Μπορείς να μην μπλεχτείς καθόλου με ΚΕΚ και να κάνεις αίτηση μόνος σου από το ιντερνετ. Δεν ξέρω διεύθυνση. Σε κάποιο site υπουργείου λογικά.

Αλλά από την στιγμή που σε πάρουν. Γίνεις δεκτός και ξεκινήσει το πρόγραμμα τότε:

1. Κάνεις ένα μικρό διάστημα θεωρία.
2. Κάνεις το υπόλοιπο διάστημα πράξη.

Στην θεωρία αρμόδια κέντρα είναι τα ΚΕΚ. Αυτά πληρώνονται από άλλα κονδύλια του ΕΣΠΑ. Και πληρώνουν με αυτά καθηγητές κλπ.
Σου μαθαίνουν κάθε μέρα και κάτι νέο άσχετο. Πχ MS Office, πως να φτιάξεις βιογραφικό, τυπικές γνώσεις κλπ
Βγάζουν περισσότερα λεφτά μέσω ΕΣΠΑ τα ΚΕΚ παρά ο άνεργος. Γι αυτό και τα κράζω. Είναι κοροιδία.

Στην πράξη πας σε όποια επιχείρηση θες και δουλεύεις 6-8 ώρες όσες λέει το πρόγραμμα.

Ο άνεργος Voucheras δεν πληρώνει τίποτα πουθενά. Όλα τα λεφτά που του υπόσχεται το πρόγραμμα τα παίρνει σε 2-3 δόσεις. Αργεί λίγο αλλά όχι πάρα πολύ.

Η κομπίνα για μένα είναι στο ότι κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να παίρνει από ΕΣΠΑ περισσότερα το ΚΕΚ αλλά ο άνεργος.
Αλλά ψάξε βρες τώρα.


edit: Τα ΚΕΚ παίζουν τον ρόλο συνδέσμου επίσης όπως είπες. Αλλά αν θες γίνεται αυτό. Αν δεν θες πας ο ίδιος στον ερδοδότη/ες.
Σε περίπτωση που δεν θέλει κάποιος να μπλέξει με ΚΕΚ τότε πάει στον ΟΑΕΔ και μαθαίνει τα site του υπουργείου και κοιτάει από κει.
Αυτό που δεν μπορεί να γλιτώσει είναι πως για την θεωρία *μόνο* αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να πάει σε ΚΕΚ. Η αίτηση *χωρίς* ΚΕΚ

----------


## Fire Doger

Θεωρητικά καλά τα λες αλλά στα ΚΕΚ πάει με σειρά προτεραιότητας ανάλογα με το πόσο καιρό έχεις κάρτα ανεργίας. Βέβαια αν έχεις κάποιον γνωστό μπορείς την ίδια μέρα να την βγάλεις και μετά να πας στα ΚΕΚ  :Lol: 
Όσο για τα μαθήματα δεν αξίζουν τον κόπο, ή θα σου μαθαίνουν πως να αλλάζεις χρώμα στα κελιά ή θα παίζετε μονόπολη.
Η εντύπωση που μου έχουν δώσει είναι πως αν έχεις κάτι να κάνεις καλύτερα να κάνεις αυτό απ' το να πας σε πρόγραμμα και να κουβαλάς σε super market.
Το καλό με αυτά που είναι μόνο θεωρητικά είναι πως σου δίνουν και ένα χαρτί.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Θεωρητικά καλά τα λες αλλά στα ΚΕΚ πάει με  σειρά προτεραιότητας ανάλογα με το πόσο καιρό έχεις κάρτα ανεργίας.  Βέβαια αν έχεις κάποιον γνωστό μπορείς την ίδια μέρα να την βγάλεις και  μετά να πας στα ΚΕΚ 
> Όσο για τα μαθήματα δεν αξίζουν τον κόπο, ή θα σου μαθαίνουν πως να αλλάζεις χρώμα στα κελιά ή θα παίζετε μονόπολη.
> Η εντύπωση που μου έχουν δώσει είναι πως αν έχεις κάτι να κάνεις  καλύτερα να κάνεις αυτό απ' το να πας σε πρόγραμμα και να κουβαλάς σε  super market.
> Το καλό με αυτά που είναι μόνο θεωρητικά είναι πως σου δίνουν και ένα χαρτί.



Σωστά τα λες. ΓΙ αυτό το προτείνω μόνο στον Σπύρο και σε κανέναν άλλον.(Προτεραιότητα είναι με τους μήνες ανεργία)

Εγώ δουλεύω σε ΚΕΚ. Ξέρετε πως βρήκα την δουλειά? Σε ένα μπαρ έπιασα συζήτηση με την ιδιοκτήτρια η οποία μου πρότεινε να κάνω Voucher και την έκραζα( με φιλικό τόνο φυσικά)
για όλα αυτά τα σάπια με το σύστημα και την ανεργία και πως παίρνουν αυτοί τα λεφτά των ανέργων.
Μου πε συμφωνώ αλλά τι να κάνεις. Ετσι είναι και με πήρε για καθηγητή πληροφορικής. Πάλι και γω σάπιος είμαι. Πιόνι του συστήματος. Και κάνω μαθηματα Office με χρωματισμούς κελιά σε όποιον θέλει να πάρει πιστοποίηση.
Δεν μπορεις να ξεφύγεις γαμώτο.

 :Sad: 

Θα πάω να φύγω έξω καμιά μέρα να πιάσω μικροελεγκτές στην δουλειά.

----------


## moutoulos

Σβήστηκαν πολλά άσχετα ποστ ...

----------


## thespyros

Το έχω κάνει αυτό παιδιά σε ΚΕΚ Τεχνόπολη αλλά θέλει πολυ ανεργία εγώ έχω 3 μήνες..aκομα περιμενουμε να βγει ολα μπαχαλο σ αυτην την χωρα τι να πω

----------


## thespyros

KAλησπερα μολις περασα συνεντευξη απο ενα μεγαλο εργοστασιο νομιζω πως τα πηγα καλα μ ειπε εχει να δει αλλους 15 υποψηφιους πιστευω οτι θα ειμαι στην δευτερη φαση

----------


## Fixxxer

> KAλησπερα μολις περασα συνεντευξη απο ενα μεγαλο εργοστασιο νομιζω πως τα πηγα καλα μ ειπε εχει να δει αλλους 15 υποψηφιους πιστευω οτι θα ειμαι στην δευτερη φαση




Καλη τυχη...

----------


## thespyros

οχι δεν εχει σχεση με οικιακες συσκευες ,,εσυ για ποιο λες/??

----------


## navar

> πιστευω οτι θα ειμαι στην δευτερη φαση



Xfactor είναι ?

καλη επιτυχία Σπύρο !

----------


## Fixxxer

> Xfactor είναι ?
> 
> καλη επιτυχία Σπύρο !



Αν κρινεις οτι ειναι μεγαλο εργοστασιο εχει βαση το Xfactor... :Lol:  :Tongue2:

----------


## thespyros

καλημερα σε 2 ωρες εχω και αλλη συνεντευξη σε μια εταιρεια με επιγραφες .αντε να δουμε ....θα ερθει τελικα η δουλεια η μονο εκει θα μενει...

----------

picdev (14-04-16)

----------


## thespyros

Πήγα τα είπαμε κ περιμενω απάντηση την Δευτέρα δεν μ είπε μισθό κ ωράρια

----------

picdev (14-04-16)

----------


## picdev

Σπύρο παίξε και κάνενα τζόκερ ρε , μπορεί να μην χρειαστεί να πας 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## thespyros

Πιστεύω ότι θα συμφωνήσουμε λίγο μακριά πέφτει αλλά δεν πειράζει

----------


## antonisfa

Άντε μακάρι να το χαρούμε όλοι!

Πάντως εγώ θεωρώ τη δουλειά στο εργοστάσιο πολύ πιο ωφέλιμη από πολλές απόψεις.

Βεβαια δουλειά να προκύψει και ότι νάναϊ τώρα!

----------

thespyros (15-04-16)

----------


## thespyros

μ ειπε να τις στειλω πριν απο λιγο με μαιλ τα δικαιολγητικα για προσληψη Ικα και μετα βλεπουμε για μισθο κλπ

----------


## bchris

Ενταξει, αυτο τωρα εμενα δεν μου πολυ-αρεσει.
Τι βλεπουμε?
Στειλτα, αλλα κοιτα να τους στριμωξεις να κανονισετε το οικονομικο.

Δεν αγοράζουμε γουρούνι στο σακί.

----------


## picdev

Για να σου πει έτσι θα σου δώσει 500€ μου το έχουν κάνει και μένα . πατά του φρένο και πες του δεν έχουμε συζητήσει για το οικονομικό 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Για καθίστε ρε παιδιά, δεν είπαμε όσα του δώσουν για ό,τι ωράριο;
Αλλιώς -> τεμπέλης;

----------

CybEng (16-04-16), 

picdev (15-04-16)

----------


## thespyros

ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ να με παρει τηλ να την πω τι παιζει με ωρες κ μισθο δεν την ξαναπαταω ποια

----------


## thespyros

e τωρα τι να πω εγω φταιω με μερικους εδω μεσα ....

----------


## Fixxxer

> ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ να με παρει τηλ να την πω τι παιζει με ωρες κ μισθο δεν την ξαναπαταω ποια



Σπύρο πήγαινε για κάποιο διάστημα και παράλληλα ψάξε και αλλού όπως κάνεις τώρα...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## klik

> καλημερα σε 2 ωρες εχω και αλλη συνεντευξη σε μια εταιρεια με επιγραφες .αντε να δουμε ....θα ερθει τελικα η δουλεια η μονο εκει θα μενει...



ηλεκτρονικές επιγραφές ή έντυπες; ΒΙ.ΠΕ.Σίνδου;

----------


## thespyros

Ηλεκτρονικές  ειναι κ κατασκευή κ εγκατάσταση

----------


## thespyros

με πειρε τηλ κ μ ειπε οτι θα μ κανει προσληψη να ερθω απο τριτη να κανω δοκιμη και αν οκ βλεπουμε ....

----------


## pstratos

Πήγαινε, και κάνε επαφες. Εχε ματια ανοιχτα και για αλλού. Αν σου πει λιγότερα από οτι θες, απαντά οτι θα κάτσεις δοκιμαστικά 1-2 μήνες και μετά αν τους κάνεις (*Α*) και σου κάνουνε (*Β*)  ξανασυζητάτε. Μην σηκωθείς και φύγεις με το καλημέρα

----------


## thespyros

Αυτό σκέφτομαι

----------


## picdev

Σίγουρα αυτές οι δουλειές θέλουν χρόνο για να αποδώσεις, να μελετησεις σχηματικά , σχέδια πρωτόκολλα κτλ δεν γίνονται σε μία μέρα αυτά θέλει κάμποσο 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## thespyros

τι ενννοεις θελει θελει πολυ χρονο??

----------


## bchris

> Για καθίστε ρε παιδιά, δεν είπαμε όσα του δώσουν για ό,τι ωράριο;
> Αλλιώς -> τεμπέλης;








> e τωρα τι να πω εγω φταιω με μερικους εδω μεσα ....



Εγω ενισταμαι στην κοροϊδία.
Αλλο να σου πουνε, εμεις τοσα μπορουμε να δωσουμε, αν συμφωνείς ελα
κι αλλο ελα και ...βλεπουμε.

Οι καλοί λογαριασμοι κανουν τους καλούς φιλους.

----------


## picdev

> τι ενννοεις θελει θελει πολυ χρονο??



Σπύρο φιλικά θα σου μιλήσω.

Μιλάς για εταιρεια που κατασκευαζει ταμπελες. Αυτές οι ταμπέλες έχουν σχέδια  interface , ασύρματα module , προγράμματα στο pc που τα ελέγχουν .

Εσύ η θα προχωρήσεις να μαθεις  αυτά και θα γίνεις τεχνικός σωστός όπως πρέπει . ή απλά θα ενωνεις 2 καλώδια στη τύχη και θα βάζεις 2 βίδες.
Αυτά είναι κλασσικά φαινόμενα σε τέτοιες δουλειές τα βλέπω κάθε μέρα 


Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## thespyros

Οκ δεν ξέρω τιποτα ακομα θα πάω κ θα σας πω

----------


## SRF

same old story!

----------


## thespyros

Δεν θέλω πλέον να απαντάω σε κάτι έξυπνους εδω μεσα που το παίζουν ξερόλες

----------


## thespyros

Αυτή η εβδομάδα πρέπει κάτι να φανεί

----------


## thespyros

Ακομα 2 συνεντεύξεις έχω μεσα σε 3 μέρες άντε να δω

----------


## elektronio

Τόσες συνεντεύξεις ούτε ο Βαρουφάκης....

Τελικά πιστεύω ότι δεν ψάχνεις για δουλειά, ψάχνεις για επικαιρότητα και κουβεντούλα. Κάθε λίγο επαναφέρεις το θέμα ουσιαστικά χωρίς κανένα νεότερο. Πριν από 5 μηνύματα υποτίθεται ότι σε κάναν πρόσληψη αλλά θα σε δοκίμαζαν αλλά θα το σκεφτείς άμα πας αλλά παίζουν πάλι συνεντεύξεις και πάλι από την αρχή. Μια φορά δεν μας είπες τι έγινε με την συνέντευξη ή με την δοκιμή.

----------

SRF (20-04-16)

----------


## Fixxxer

Είναι πάντως λίγο περίεργο τόσες συνεντεύξεις και να μην έχεις προσληφθεί...
Είτε ψάχνεις κάτι 100% όπως το θες εσύ ή κάτι δεν κάνεις καλά στις συνεντεύξεις...
Επίσης μου φαίνεται περίεργο που σε παίρνουν σε τόσες συνεντεύξεις γιατί υπάρχουν και άλλοι έξω με καλή προϋπηρεσία και δεν χτυπάει τηλ...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

SRF (20-04-16)

----------


## thespyros

ελα ντε κ εγω αυτο αναρωτιεμαι δεν εχω αποτελεσμα .ισως μαλλον εχει πολυ ζητηση δεν εξηγείτε αλλιως .Σ ΑΛΛΕΣ εποχες με τοσες συνετευξεις θα δουλευα τωρα

----------


## thespyros

φιλε μου δεν παιζω απλα δεν μ κάθετε τι αλλο να πω

----------


## SRF

"Η ανάλυση ενός φαινομένου" 

Θα μπορούσε να είναι πραγματικά ο τίτλος ερευνητικού έργου - διατριβής !!! 







> οσο παει δεν χτυαπει τηλ τιποτα παιδια α







> Μου κανετε την μερα χαλια παλι







> εχω νεα ευχαριστα* ξεκινω σε μια εταιρια εργασια σαν βοηθος αυτοι κανουν ψυκτικα μηχανηματα κλπ για αρχη μ ειπανε 630ε καθαρα κ ΙΚΑ αντε να δουμε αυριο πρωτη μερα*







> ευχααριστω πολυ θα εχετε ενημερψση απο μενα







> Πρώτη ενημέρωση 
> *Πήγα στη. Νεα δουλειά λίγο δύσκολα τα πράγματα πολλές ώρες κάθε μερα γύρω στις 11 ώρες κ πολλά ταξίδια θα κανω υπομονή μήπως αλλάξουν τα πράγματα γιατί δύσκολα ειναι έξω . Απο μισθό 630ο καθαρά τωρα τις υπερωρίες δεν ξέρω αν της πληρώνουν* . Δοκιμάζω για ένα μηνα κ βλέπω







> δυστηχωσ *δεν εκλεισα 2 μερεσ και αρχισανε οι μαλακιες εκει καθε μερα σε εχει 12* χωρισ να στα πληρωνει και σαββατο μασ εβαλε με το ζορι να δουλεψουμε 25 μαρτιου κ ολες τις αργιες *του ειπα BYE BYE*







> Σκεφτόμουν προ καιρού να το πω... αλλά είπα άσε... μην γίνω προκλητικός... 
> 
> Φίλτατε... ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΕΙΣ! Ψάχνεις "θέση δημοσίου" και δυστυχώς οι θέσεις "διευθυντών" έχουν κλείσει για την επόμενη πενταετία! 
> Το έβλεπα από προηγούμενα μηνύματά σου ότι είσαι ο κλασσικός τύπος "ψάχνω δουλειά και δεν βρίσκω, γιατί διάολε, όλοι θέλουν ΚΑΙ να δουλεύω" !!! 
> 
> *Αμ, ΔΕΝ ξέρεις ΤΗΝ ΤΥΦΛΑ ΣΟΥ... και είμαι πλέον πεπεισμένος για αυτό, αφού σε ότι έλεγες πρόσθετες και ένα "δύσκολη"... 
> Αμ ΔΕΝ θέλεις και να ΜΑΘΕΙΣ κιόλας κάτι παραπάνω... 
> Αμ ΔΕΝ δέχεσαι να εργαστείς και για τον βασικό ΞΕΦΤΥΛΑ ΟΝΤΩΣ του σήμερα... 
> Αμ ΔΕΝ αντέχεις και πάνω από 2 ημέρες φόρτο εργασίας... 
> ...







> Ειλικρινέστατα, *με την καλύτερη φιλική διάθεση, σου προτείνω να ΜΗΝ ψάχνεις καν πλεόν εδώ - Ελλάδα - γιατί τίποτα δεν θα πληρεί στο ελάχιστο τις απαιτήσεις σου όπως έχουν φανερωθεί από όλα τα ανωτέρω! 
> Φύγε απ' ευθειας εξωτερικό, να βρεις τον "παράδεισο" εργασιακών δικαιωμάτων και ωραρίων μισθολογίων!* 
> Όταν θε επιστρέψεςι σε λιγότερο από 6 μήνες, όπως έχει συμβεί σε πολλούς που γνωρίζω... θα είσαι πλέον αρκετά "έμπειρος" για να μένεις πάνω από 2 ή 3 ημέρες κάπου!







> ρίχνε όσα αρνητικά θέλεις... αλλά η αλήθεια του τι είσαι ΔΕΝ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ με τα thumbdown σου, τεμπελάκο!








> ελα φιλος για πες ...*δεν ζηταω διευθυντικες θεσεις βρε,,τι παιζει με εργοστασιο τυριων η αλμεκο???*
> β







> street πεσ μ για την δουλεια σε παρακαλω







> παιδια *δεν θελω μονο ηλεκτρολογος θελω και οτι αλλο βγει και χειριστης κ αλλα* αν εχει κανεις προταση εδ ειμαι να την ακουσω







> *αδερφε ... συγγχωραμε αλλα και παλι δεν καταλαβαινεις !!!  για την δουλεια σε ειπα παραπανω ....  θες να σε παρω απ το χερακι και να σε παω ? 
> που  ουτε ατο θα κανω ειδικα σε εσενα ...   αλλα ρε αδερφε πανε απο εκει "  γεια σας λεγομαι σπυρος και ηρθα σε εσας για να δουλεψω  "* 
> *τι δεν καταλαβαινεις ?*







> *χψρις βιογραφικα χψρισ τιποτα???
> κουφο μ φαινεται..τελος παντων συνεχιζω να μοιραζω φυλλαδια και ο θεος βοηθος ευτυχως που δεν χρωσταμε κανενα πο..στη*







> *53 σελιδες*.......







> *Kάτι μου λέει ότι θα "πιάσει" τις 100.......στο χωριό μου λένε, όποιος δεν θέλει να ζημώσει, δέκα ημέρες κοσκινίζει*.....







> *Έχω 2 συνεντεύξεις απο εβδομάδα* σε ένα μελετικο γραφείο την Δευτέρα κ μετά Αθήνα για ένα εργοστάσιο . Πάντως απο εδω κ πέρα δεν λέω κ πολλά εδω γιατί μ βρίζουν κάποιοι κ δεν αξίζει







> *meta apo 10 μερες σχεδον αντε να δουμε κ αυτοι τι θα μας πουνε*







> *αυριο εχω μια συνεντευξη αντε να δουμε τι θα ακουσουμε παλι*







> Μην ανησυχείς... είναι προδιαγεγραμμένο το αποτέλεσμα, και αρκετοί το γνωρίζουμε ήδη!!!







> καλημερα καλα *εχω και δευτερη την τριτη απο αλλη εταιρια ,,πολλεσ συνεντευξεις το αποτελεσμα δεν ερχεται γαμωτο*







> *Ξεφύγατε απο το ΘΕΜΑ*







> *Εδω εσυ ξεφυγες απο τη δουλεια*







> Το έχω κάνει αυτό παιδιά σε ΚΕΚ Τεχνόπολη αλλά θέλει πολυ ανεργία εγώ έχω 3 μήνες..aκομα περιμενουμε να βγει ολα μπαχαλο σ αυτην την χωρα τι να πω







> KAλησπερα *μολις περασα συνεντευξη απο ενα μεγαλο εργοστασιο νομιζω πως τα πηγα καλα* μ ειπε εχει να δει αλλους 15 υποψηφιους πιστευω οτι θα ειμαι στην δευτερη φαση







> καλημερα *σε 2 ωρες εχω και αλλη συνεντευξη σε μια εταιρεια με επιγραφες . αντε να δουμε ....θα ερθει τελικα η δουλεια η μονο εκει θα μενει*...







> Πήγα τα είπαμε κ περιμενω απάντηση την Δευτέρα δεν μ είπε μισθό κ ωράρια







> Πιστεύω ότι θα συμφωνήσουμε *λίγο μακριά πέφτει* αλλά δεν πειράζει







> *μ ειπε να τις στειλω πριν απο λιγο με μαιλ τα δικαιολγητικα για προσληψη Ικα και μετα βλεπουμε για μισθο κλπ*







> *ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ να με παρει τηλ να την πω τι παιζει με ωρες κ μισθο δεν την ξαναπαταω ποια*







> Ηλεκτρονικές  ειναι κ κατασκευή κ εγκατάσταση







> *με πειρε τηλ κ μ ειπε οτι θα μ κανει προσληψη να ερθω απο τριτη να κανω δοκιμη και αν οκ βλεπουμε* ....







> Οκ δεν ξέρω τιποτα ακομα *θα πάω κ θα σας πω*







> Αυτή η εβδομάδα πρέπει κάτι να φανεί







> *Ακομα 2 συνεντεύξεις έχω μεσα σε 3 μέρες άντε να δω*







> ελα ντε κ εγω αυτο αναρωτιεμαι δεν εχω αποτελεσμα .ισως μαλλον εχει πολυ ζητηση δεν εξηγείτε αλλιως .Σ ΑΛΛΕΣ εποχες με τοσες συνετευξεις θα δουλευα τωρα







> φιλε μου δεν παιζω *απλα δεν μ κάθετε τι αλλο να πω*




Αλλά είναι απλά... μιά αλήθεια! 
Ή στραβός είναι ο γιαλός, ή ΣΤΡΑΒΑ ΑΡΜΕΝΙΖΟΥΜΕ!

----------

Dbnn (20-04-16), 

street (20-04-16)

----------


## Panoss

Άραγε κάποιος που 'χει τόσο χρόνο να κάνει ψάξιμο - επεξεργασία - παράθεση όλα αυτά τα ποστς, τι δουλειά να κάνει;
Γιατί τεμπέλης *αποκλείεται* να 'ναι.

----------


## SRF

> Άραγε κάποιος που 'χει τόσο χρόνο να κάνει ψάξιμο - επεξεργασία - παράθεση όλα αυτά τα ποστς, *τι δουλειά να κάνει;*
> Γιατί τεμπέλης *αποκλείεται* να 'ναι.



Έχει εταιρία... και ως ένας Έλλην "επιχειρηματίας" εργαζεται σε αυτήν για να πληρώνει πολλούς... τεμπελχανάδες, &/ή Δ.Υ., μέσω της φορολογίας του στο 85%, από το πρωί μέχρι τα ξημερώματα, συνήθως (80%)  επί 7 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ & ΝΥΚΤΕΣ την εβδομάδα!  
Που και που... για διάλειμμα, ΠΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΚΑΦΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΙ "ΑΝΑΚΡΙΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΝΟΗΣΙΕΣ" ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ, από τον ίδιο Η/Υ που σχεδιάζει ηλεκτρονικά την υπόλοιπη ώρα/ημέρα! 

Άλλη "απορία" ?

----------


## Panoss

> Έχει εταιρία... και ως ένας Έλλην "επιχειρηματίας" εργαζεται σε αυτήν για να πληρώνει πολλούς... τεμπελχανάδες, &/ή Δ.Υ., μέσω της φορολογίας του στο 85%, από το πρωί μέχρι τα ξημερώματα, συνήθως (80%)  επί 7 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ & ΝΥΚΤΕΣ την εβδομάδα!  
> Που και που... για διάλειμμα, ΠΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΚΑΦΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΙ "ΑΝΑΚΡΙΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΝΟΗΣΙΕΣ" ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ, από τον ίδιο Η/Υ που σχεδιάζει ηλεκτρονικά την υπόλοιπη ώρα/ημέρα! 
> 
> Άλλη "απορία" ?



Το ότι το έβαλες σε εισαγωγικά, Έλλην "επιχειρηματίας", τα εξηγεί όλα.
Γιατί αν ήσουν επιχειρηματίας, χωρίς εισαγωγικά, αποκλείεται να 'χες χρόνο για να γράψεις ένα τέτοιο ποστ.

----------


## street

*πατωματζης ο μητσος* δλδ εγω ... τωρα που πηρα και το κολαι   :Biggrin:  , ενιοτε αναλαμβανω και βαψιμο στα ντουβαρια και στα ταβανια  :Lol:

----------


## elektronio

> Το ότι το έβαλες σε εισαγωγικά, Έλλην "επιχειρηματίας", τα εξηγεί όλα.
> Γιατί αν ήσουν επιχειρηματίας, χωρίς εισαγωγικά, αποκλείεται να 'χες χρόνο για να γράψεις ένα τέτοιο ποστ.



Δίκιο έχεις, δεν έπρεπε να γράψει "επιχειρηματίας", αιμοδότης έπρεπε να γράψει, εσύ Πάνο τι δουλειά είπες ότι κάνεις;

----------


## Panoss

"Επιχειρηματίας".

----------


## street

> "Επιχειρηματίας".



δηλαδή ?

----------


## Panoss

Πες εσύ πρώτα.

----------


## moutoulos

> Άραγε κάποιος που 'χει τόσο χρόνο να κάνει ψάξιμο - επεξεργασία - παράθεση όλα αυτά τα ποστς, τι δουλειά να κάνει;
> Γιατί τεμπέλης *αποκλείεται* να 'ναι.




Βρε Πάνο έλεος. 

Το θέμα σου είναι που βρήκε ο Γιώργος την όρεξη ή το χρόνο να κάτσει να γράψει ?.
Τι  άκυρο συμπέρασμα είναι αυτό ?. 

Ας μην γεμίζουμε τα θέματα με άκυρα ποστ ...

----------


## thespyros

Πωπω φιλε σου δεινω το βραβείο κ σε κόβω εσένα ΔΥ ένα μεγάλο μπράβο

----------


## thespyros

Επειδή δεν θέλω να ακούω παπαριες. Να κλείσει τωρα το θέμα αν ειναι εύκολο μπας κ ηρεμήσουν μερικοί μαλακές εδω μεσα

----------


## moutoulos

Σπύρο δεν σε έβρισε κανένας. Απεναντίας εσύ το κάνεις. Οι "παπαριές" που ακούς, μερικές φορές 
θα έπρεπε να σε προβληματίζουν, και να τις μεταφράζεις σε θετική ενέργεια (που είναι ο Spark ?.)

Ξέρεις το να σου λένε ΠΑΝΤΑ λόγια που ΕΣΥ θες να ακούσεις, τότε ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ αυτό δεν είναι καλό.

----------


## street

> Πες εσύ πρώτα.



 ο καλα ...  ρε μαστορα πλακα με κανεις ? ε? ε?  
ναι  ρε αδερφε εχω καταστημα ηλεκτρονικου υλικου και φερνω αυτα που δεν θα  τα βρεις πουθενα , εχω και εργαστηριο 3... και εν ευθετω χρον μια  βιοτεχνια σε ιδιοκτητο χορο... 
νομιμος και με ολα τα καδ της εφοριας του κλαδου .... 
οταν το αποφασισεις .... ελα να σε δειξω πως μουσουλαμε και πως ανοιγει η σουφρα μας , και να με συγχωρεις αδερφε  , ρωτα εδω κανεναν , το εκανες  ? 

υσ να με συγχωρατε για το υφος

----------


## thespyros

Απλά επειδή μάλλον μερικοί δεν ξέρετε τι σημαίνει ανεργία κ μιλάτε Εκ τους ασφαλούς

----------


## street

> μερικοί μαλακές εδω μεσα



εε πες ντε κατονομασε τους  :Lol:

----------


## SProg

Σπυρο επιγραφες στη Σινδο μαλλον ειμαστε γειτονακια  :Very Happy: 

Τελικα πως παει η νεα δουλεια;

----------


## moutoulos

> εε πες ντε κατονομασε τους



Ντάξει δεν χρειάζεται ... ξεκινάνε κόντρες και δεν τις θέλουμε.

Σπύρο σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα ! ... αρκεί και εσύ να κάνεις 
τον ανάλογο συμβιβασμό με τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## thespyros

Εντάξει ρε παιδιά δεν θέλω ούτε εγώ κόντρες

----------


## Fixxxer

Σπυρο αλλαξε λιγο στρατηγικη και τακτικη στις συνεντευξεις ισως να φταιει αυτο...

----------

SRF (20-04-16)

----------


## Dimitris_Peristeri

Παιδια καλησπερα ειμαι ο Δημητρης απο Αθηνα, Περιστερι για την ακριβεια, ειμαι 29 ετων εχω τελειωσει τεχνικος δικτυων ξεκινησα απο ΙΕΚ Ακμη τελειωσα και το κολεγιο τους και εχω παρει το cisco ccna , ccna security και το cyberoam ccnsp δουλευα σαν admin κτλ και ειχα περασει και στο ΤΕΙ Πειραια ηλεκτρολογος μηχανικος το 2006 αλλα το ειχα αφησει για τα δικτυα που ηταν η τρελα μου και τωρα γυρισα και θελω 8 μαθηματα να τελειωσω πιστευω Σεπτεμβριο να εχω το πτυχιο μου αντε βια Φλεβαρη, δουλευω ηδη σε μεγαλη βιομηχανια σαν ηλεκτρολογος μηχανικος αρα μολις παρω με το καλο το πτυχιο μου εχω ηδη κρατησει θεση για μεταπτυχιακο πανω στην βιομηχανια, τωρα γιατι τα λεω αυτα σαν γενικη εικονα οτι δεν ειμαι κανενας ρεμπελος ουτε τελειως ασχετος απλα θελω σιγα σιγα να φτιαξω το σπιτι μου σε εξυπνο σπιτι οποτε αν υπαρχει κανενας που δουλευει με knx και θελει βοηθεια ωστε να παρω μια ιδεα απο κοντα εννοειται χωρις λεφτα απλα δεν εχω και πολυ χρονο ελευθερο λογω οτι πλησιαζει εξεταστικη και μαλιστα ειναι διπλη για να φευγω απο το ΤΕΙ ας μου στειλει ενα μηνυμα! γιατι θελω να ξεκινησω να κανω μερικα πραγματα για το σπιτι μου αλλα επειδη δεν εχω ασχοληθει με το αντικειμενο μονο στην σχολη σαν μαθημα επιλογης το οποιο το περασα και με 10 μαλιστα θα ηθελα να φτιαξω μερικα πραγματα σπιτι μου, τα χερια μου πιανουν εξαλλου σε βιομηχανια ειμαι!! σας ευχαριστω!

----------


## thespyros

Ένα θα σας πω πέρασα πριν 2 ωρες απο μεγάλο κτίριο συνέντευξη για συντήρηση κ τς πήγα πολυ καλα

----------


## Fixxxer

> Παιδια καλησπερα ειμαι ο Δημητρης απο Αθηνα, Περιστερι για την ακριβεια, ειμαι 29 ετων εχω τελειωσει τεχνικος δικτυων ξεκινησα απο ΙΕΚ Ακμη τελειωσα και το κολεγιο τους και εχω παρει το cisco ccna , ccna security και το cyberoam ccnsp δουλευα σαν admin κτλ και ειχα περασει και στο ΤΕΙ Πειραια ηλεκτρολογος μηχανικος το 2006 αλλα το ειχα αφησει για τα δικτυα που ηταν η τρελα μου και τωρα γυρισα και θελω 8 μαθηματα να τελειωσω πιστευω Σεπτεμβριο να εχω το πτυχιο μου αντε βια Φλεβαρη, δουλευω ηδη σε μεγαλη βιομηχανια σαν ηλεκτρολογος μηχανικος αρα μολις παρω με το καλο το πτυχιο μου εχω ηδη κρατησει θεση για μεταπτυχιακο πανω στην βιομηχανια, τωρα γιατι τα λεω αυτα σαν γενικη εικονα οτι δεν ειμαι κανενας ρεμπελος ουτε τελειως ασχετος απλα θελω σιγα σιγα να φτιαξω το σπιτι μου σε εξυπνο σπιτι οποτε αν υπαρχει κανενας που δουλευει με knx και θελει βοηθεια ωστε να παρω μια ιδεα απο κοντα εννοειται χωρις λεφτα απλα δεν εχω και πολυ χρονο ελευθερο λογω οτι πλησιαζει εξεταστικη και μαλιστα ειναι διπλη για να φευγω απο το ΤΕΙ ας μου στειλει ενα μηνυμα! γιατι θελω να ξεκινησω να κανω μερικα πραγματα για το σπιτι μου αλλα επειδη δεν εχω ασχοληθει με το αντικειμενο μονο στην σχολη σαν μαθημα επιλογης το οποιο το περασα και με 10 μαλιστα θα ηθελα να φτιαξω μερικα πραγματα σπιτι μου, τα χερια μου πιανουν εξαλλου σε βιομηχανια ειμαι!! σας ευχαριστω!



Ποια μαθηματα εχεις συναδελφε?






> Ένα θα σας πω πέρασα πριν 2 ωρες απο μεγάλο κτίριο συνέντευξη για συντήρηση κ τς πήγα πολυ καλα



Σπυρο το εχεις ξαναγραψει οτι πηγες καλα αλλα η τελικη υπογραφη δεν επεσε...

----------


## sot1

Όταν είδα για πρώτη φορά το θέμα ήθελα να πω τον Σπύρο για δουλειά . 
 Άφησα το θέμα να εξελιχθεί γιατί πίστευα ότι έψαχνε μόνο για την ειδικότητα του. Στην πορεία είδα ότι  είχε ανάγκη και σκεφτόταν την πιθανότητα και κάτι έκτος ειδικότητας, παράλληλα όμως διάβαζα αυτά που γραφόντουσαν στο φόρουμ ,με αποτέλεσμα, ενώ προέκυψε ανάγκη στον χώρο μου για άτομο να μην κάνω καμιά πρόταση. 

 Όλοι μας  μας ξεκινήσαμε από το 0 ,και εγώ προσωπικά στην πορεία μου έχω περάσει απίστευτα δύσκολα που δεν φαντάζεται κανένας (Σπύρος) Άλλωστε πολλοί από εδώ ξέρουν με ποσό κόπο φτιάχνεται και κρατιέται μια επιχείρηση σήμερα.
 Μετά από τόσα γραμμένα στο φόρουμ και ενώ έχω και πάλι ανάγκη ατόμου για δουλειά αντιλαμβάνομαι πως πολύ καλά έκανα που δεν του πρότεινα  δουλειά, γιατί έκτος τον πολλών άλλων που καταλαβαίνει κανείς διαβάζοντας το θέμα ο ίδιος δεν καταλαβαίνει σε ποια εποχή βρίσκετε και πως κρατά κανείς μια δουλειά τόσο από την πλευρά του εργαζόμενου όσο και από την πλευρά του εργοδότη ,κάτι που όποιος έχει μαγαζί με υπάλληλο ένα η παραπάνω καταλαβαίνει πολύ καλά. 

  Ο Σπύρος έχει την πολυτέλεια να διάλεξη , άσχετα που έχει άλλη άποψη για αυτό ,γιατί αυτός που έχει ανάγκη καταπίνει τα πάντα και δουλεύει για το γάλα του παιδιού του κάνοντας και ντελίβερι σε πίτσα καθώς ψάχνει και για δεύτερη η και καλύτερη δουλειά .
 Έχω στην δουλειά μου ηλεκτρονικό με 2 παιδάκια και η δουλειά μου δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα ηλεκτρονικά. ακόμα και υδραυλικός πέρασε στο παρελθόν γιατί είχε κάτσει πολύ σοβαρά η δουλειά του, και μετά από ένα χρόνο έφυγε καθώς μπόρεσε να ξεκινήσει πάλι αναλαμβάνοντας εργολαβίες για εγκατάστασης για αέριο, ακόμα περνά το παλικάρι να μας βλέπει.

 Και κάτι ακόμα πολύ φιλικά Σπύρο εκτίθεσαι κάθε φορά πού γράφεις σε αυτό το θέμα αν θέλεις άνοιξε ένα τεχνικό θέμα για να μιλάς με τους ανθρώπους του forum και θα είναι σίγουρα ποιο καλά για όλους , με περισσότερες ίσως πιθανότητες να σου κάνει κάποιος πρόταση για δουλειά , γιατί μέσα από ένα τεχνικό θέμα μπορείς να ξεδιπλώσεις τις τεχνικές σου γνώσεις , και ελπίζω και καλά στοιχεία του χαρακτήρα σου έτσι ώστε να ελκύσεις κάποιον να σε καλέσει για εργασία.

----------

manolena (21-04-16), 

street (21-04-16)

----------


## Dimitris_Peristeri

> Ποια μαθηματα εχεις συναδελφε?



καλησπερα, μου εχουν μεινει Μαθηματικα ΙΙ, ΣΗΕ, Παραγωγη ηλεκτρικης ενεργειας και οικονομικη λειτουργια συστηματος, υψηλες τασεις, ισχυος και κατι χαζα που ειναι επιλογης μηχανολογικες, δονα

----------


## thespyros

Οκ δεν ξαναγράφω σας ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## marios13

> καλησπερα, μου εχουν μεινει Μαθηματικα ΙΙ, ΣΗΕ, Παραγωγη ηλεκτρικης ενεργειας και οικονομικη λειτουργια συστηματος, υψηλες τασεις, ισχυος και κατι χαζα που ειναι επιλογης μηχανολογικες, δονα



Λεωνιδ καραμο,εντάξει τα μαθήματικα τα περνάς άμα διαβάσεις και τα άλλα φεύγουν στην εξεταστική του ιουνιου ,τα ΣΗΕ και η παραγωγή θα σε καθυστερήσουν

----------


## Dimitris_Peristeri

αυτο ειναι το κακο οτι ο Λεωνιδο δεν καταλαβαινει... μαθηματικα λογικα θα παω σε κανενα φροντιστηριο γιατι απεχω αρκετο καιρο απο διαφορικες... θελω να πιστευω οτι και ο Λεωνιδο ισως βοηθησει λιγο... τι να πω...

----------


## vasilisd

Άνοιξε ένα θέμα ο Σπύρος για να βρει δουλειά, και πολύ καλά έκανε. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως εκτός το γεγονός ότι ακόμη ψάχνει (για τους δικούς του λόγους), τσακώνεται κόσμος εδώ μέσα για άσχετους μάλλον με το θέμα λόγους.
Αυτή είναι η Ελλάδα, αυτοί και οι Έλληνες και για αυτό δυστυχώς φτάσαμε εδώ που φτάσαμε. Μάλλον έχει περάσει στο DNA μας το πως θα γίνουμε όλοι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, πως θα πάρουμε τα περισσότερα χρήματα με ελάχιστη και όχι κουραστική δουλειά, τα αξίζουμε δε τα αξίζουμε. Συζητώντας για το πρόβλημα κάποιου άλλου, τελικά να ερχόμαστε σε κόντρα μεταξύ μας για άσχετα θέματα, ποιος είναι καλύτερος από τον άλλο, ποιος δουλεύει περισσότερο από τον άλλο, ποιος έχει επιχείρηση ή όχι, ποιος τον έχει μεγαλύτερο και δε ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο.
Ιδανικά, η κουβέντα θα έπρεπε να μείνει γύρω από τον Σπύρο. Κατά πόσο έχει ανάγκη μια δουλειά, αν ο τρόπος που σκέφτεται και ενεργεί είναι σωστός ή λάθος πράγμα που έγινε και σχολιάστηκε πολλάκις από ανθρώπους έμπειρους στη ζωή και την δουλειά. Στη δική του πλέον κρίση είναι να αποφασίσει τι θέλει, έτσι και αλλιώς οι επιλογές του θα φανούν μακροπρόθεσμα και αυτό είναι που θα πρέπει να τον προβληματίζει ή όχι. Θεωρώ πως δεν υπάρχει λόγος ούτε για ενδεχομένως ειρωνικά σχόλια, μα ούτε και για συγκρούσεις μεταξύ μας. 

Δε γράφω ούτε για να προσβάλω εσένα Σπύρο, ούτε και κανένα άλλο και ζητώ συγγνώμη αν κάποιον θίγω. Απλά η συζήτηση στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα μου θύμισε λίγο.. Ελλάδα και είπα να το επισημάνω!

----------


## lepouras

> .............αν υπαρχει κανενας που δουλευει με knx......



Δημήτρη λίγο δύσκολο να βρεις αυτή την εποχή κάποιον που να δουλεύει τα KNX. το να φτιάξεις και το σπίτι σου έτσι θα πρέπει να έχεις υπόψιν ότι πας για καλό χρηματικό πακέτο μόνο για τα υλικά του KNX. όποτε θέλεις πάντως πίνουμε έναν καφέ και σου λέω πως και τη για να πάρεις ιδέα και να τα φτιάξεις μόνος σου.

----------


## Dimitris_Peristeri

εγινε θα σου στειλω ενα προσωπικο μηνυμα μεσα στην εβδομαδα η την Κυριακη το απογευμα οποτε μπορεις εσυ βεβαια να τα πουμε! χιλια ευχαριστω, βεβαια θα το παω σιγα σιγα δε με βιαζει κανεις! ευχαριστω και παλι! βεβαια τωρα που κοιταξα το φορουμ πιο καλα το εβαλα σε λαθος θεμα απλα νομιζα οτι ηταν γενικο το θεμα και οχι συγκεκριμενο! οποτε μπορουν να σβηστουν απο την διαχειρηση! ευχαριστω και παλι! καλη μας μερα!

----------


## xifis

Επειδη αναφερθηκε το θεμα της γνωριμιας,το συμπερασμα μου απτην δικη μου εμπειρια ειναι οτι το κονε,μεσο,γνωστος υπερισχυει κ απο το βιογραφικο,κ απτην αποδοση,κ απο ολα.Δυστυχως,δεν ειναι υπερβολη ειναι Ελληνικη πραγματικοτητα.Προχειρα παραδειγματα 2 πολυεθνικες,οπου οσο ημουν μεσα ανακαλυπτα σχεσεις,ο ταδε ανηψιος του ταδε,ο αλλος γειτονας φιλος,ο διπλα κουμπαρος.Μαντεψτε τι μεταχειρηση ειχαν αυτοι κ ποσο σχετικοι ηταν με το αντικειμενο.Ο μεν "ασχετος" να γ%$*ται στη δουλεια κ το πανω κατω γιατι το μονο "μεσο" που ειχε ηταν η αποδοση του,κ οι μεν "σχετικοι" συγγενεις-φιλοι να πεταν χαρταετο ολη μερα χαβαλες κ γελια.

Μαντεψτε ποιους εδιωξαν οταν χρειαστηκαν περικοπες.

----------

picdev (21-04-16)

----------


## picdev

Ξεχνάς κάτι όμως , με άσχετους δεν προχωράει η δουλειά και αν στις πολυεθνικές κάπου λόγω μεγέθους δεν φενεται τόσο έντονο αυτό , στις μικρές εταιρείες κάνει μπαμ 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sot1

> Επειδη αναφερθηκε το θεμα της γνωριμιας,το συμπερασμα μου απτην δικη μου εμπειρια ειναι οτι το κονε,μεσο,γνωστος υπερισχυει κ απο το βιογραφικο,κ απτην αποδοση,κ απο ολα.Δυστυχως,δεν ειναι υπερβολη ειναι Ελληνικη πραγματικοτητα.Προχειρα παραδειγματα 2 πολυεθνικες,οπου οσο ημουν μεσα ανακαλυπτα σχεσεις,ο ταδε ανηψιος του ταδε,ο αλλος γειτονας φιλος,ο διπλα κουμπαρος.Μαντεψτε τι μεταχειρηση ειχαν αυτοι κ ποσο σχετικοι ηταν με το αντικειμενο.Ο μεν "ασχετος" να γ%$*ται στη δουλεια κ το πανω κατω γιατι το μονο "μεσο" που ειχε ηταν η αποδοση του,κ οι μεν "σχετικοι" συγγενεις-φιλοι να πεταν χαρταετο ολη μερα χαβαλες κ γελια.
> 
> Μαντεψτε ποιους εδιωξαν οταν χρειαστηκαν περικοπες.




τους      α ν η ψ ι ο υ ς     οπως εκανα εγω και στους 2

----------


## Panoss

> να ερχόμαστε σε κόντρα μεταξύ μας για άσχετα θέματα, ποιος είναι καλύτερος από τον άλλο, ποιος δουλεύει περισσότερο από τον άλλο, ποιος έχει επιχείρηση ή όχι, *ποιος τον έχει μεγαλύτερο* και δε ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο.



Τώρα ξέρουμε:




> ο καλα ... ρε μαστορα πλακα με κανεις ? ε? ε? 
> ναι ρε αδερφε εχω καταστημα ηλεκτρονικου υλικου και φερνω αυτα που δεν θα τα βρεις πουθενα , εχω και εργαστηριο 3... και εν ευθετω χρον μια βιοτεχνια σε ιδιοκτητο χορο... 
> νομιμος και με ολα τα καδ της εφοριας του κλαδου .... 
> οταν το αποφασισεις .... ελα να σε δειξω πως μουσουλαμε και πως ανοιγει η σουφρα μας , και να με συγχωρεις αδερφε , ρωτα εδω κανεναν , το εκανες ? 
> 
> υσ να με συγχωρατε για το υφος



Και για τα "ελληνικά" (που μόνο εσύ κατάλαβες) έπρεπε να ζητάς συγχώρεση...

----------


## kostasmadness

δυστυχως ειναι μεγαλη αληθεια αυτο που λετε...βεβαια καποιες εταιρειες το κανουν αυτο επειδη φοβουνται τι θα τους ερθει αν παρουν καποιον στην τυχη πχ με τη μεθοδο του βιογραφικου μπορει να εχει ολα τα φοντα για τη δουλεια αλλα σαν ανθρωπος να μην ειναι τοσο ''καλος'' πχ μπορει να κλεβει,μπορει να ρουφιανευει μπορει 1002 πραγματα αυτην την εννοια εχει η γνωριμια κ το βυσμα... βεβαια κ αυτο δεν ειναι σαν κριτηριο σωστο αλλα ετσι εχει περασει στην ελλαδιτσα μας...που ειτε το θελουμε ειτε οχι ειναι ενα μεγαλο χωριο κ μαθαινοντε ολα αργα η γρηγορα!βεβαια αυτο που λεει ο picdev ισχυει...ενας που δεν ξερει τη δουλεια του φαινετε κατευθειαν σε μια μικρη επιχειρηση σε αντιθεση με μια πολυεθνικη που πιθανον να τον καλυψουν οι αλλοι....

----------


## Panoss

> τους      α ν η ψ ι ο υ ς     οπως εκανα εγω και στους 2



Έδιωξες τους ανιψιούς σου;

----------


## xifis

Κοιτα αυτο ειναι μια αληθεια,αλλα εσυ Picdev εισαι καταρτισμενος ειδικα αφενος κ αφετερου δε μιλω για ψιλικατζιδικα με 3-4 ατομα.Εκει χαιρω πολυ θα φανει.Μιλω για εταιρειες με σοβαρο τζιρο κ η πλειοψηφια τους η τουλαχιστον ενας ικανος αριθμος ηταν γνωστοι/χαβαλεδες η κ τα δυο.Απλα να εχουμε υποψιν πως η απορριψη ενος βιογραφικου δε σημαινει οτι εισαι αχρηστος αλλα απλα δεν εχεις κατι που ο αλλος εχει.Ξαδερφο.Μπαρμπα στη κορωνη.
Αλλη περιπτωση που ακουσα συνεντευξης σε γνωστη αλυσιδα ηλεκτρικων φημισμενη για την καταρτιση των υπαλληλων της-ειρωνικα- διοργανωνε ενδεχωμενως ντεμεκ συνεντευξεις για να φανει οτι διαλεξε 5-6 ατομα αλλα τελικα επελεξε τον "Τακη" που τυχαια ειναι φιλος/ανηψιος κλπ.Λεω ενδεχωμενως γιατι δεν ξερω ολη την αληθεια,αλλα ξερω λεπτομερειες την διαδικασια κ την αντιμετωπιση που δεν δικαιολογει "σοβαρο" υποτιθεται παικτη της αγορας.Τοσο στην επιλογη του υπαλληλου,οσο κ του υποτιθεται ανωτερου που πραγματοποιει τη συνεντευξη.Βοσκος?Ισως.

----------


## xifis

> δυστυχως ειναι μεγαλη αληθεια αυτο που λετε...βεβαια καποιες εταιρειες το κανουν αυτο επειδη φοβουνται τι θα τους ερθει αν παρουν καποιον στην τυχη πχ με τη μεθοδο του βιογραφικου μπορει να εχει ολα τα φοντα για τη δουλεια αλλα σαν ανθρωπος να μην ειναι τοσο ''καλος'' πχ μπορει να κλεβει,μπορει να ρουφιανευει μπορει 1002 πραγματα αυτην την εννοια εχει η γνωριμια κ το βυσμα... βεβαια κ αυτο δεν ειναι σαν κριτηριο σωστο αλλα ετσι εχει περασει στην ελλαδιτσα μας...που ειτε το θελουμε ειτε οχι ειναι ενα μεγαλο χωριο κ μαθαινοντε ολα αργα η γρηγορα!βεβαια αυτο που λεει ο picdev ισχυει...ενας που δεν ξερει τη δουλεια του φαινετε κατευθειαν σε μια μικρη επιχειρηση σε αντιθεση με μια πολυεθνικη που πιθανον να τον καλυψουν οι αλλοι....



Μα η συνεντευξη γιαυτο γινεται να δουν τι καπνο φουμαρεις.Αν κλεψεις/σπασεις κατι ολα αυτα ειναι ασφαλισμενα υπαρχει προβλεψη με την εννοια οτι δεν κινδυνευει ο εργοδοτης απο ρισκο.Επειτα ο υπαλληλος που ξερει οτι εχει πεταξει αγκυρα κ δε τον κουναει ουτε ο Χριστος απο κει μεσα,ειναι βαριδι στην επιχειρηση αφου η εταιρια επαφιεται μονο στο φιλοτιμο του το αν θα δουλεψει η οχι,το οποιο σαφως ειναι ανυπαρκτο απτη στιγμη που μπαινει στη διαδικασια του κονε,της αρπαχτης,κ του πλαγιου τροπου.Κοινως ενας αγνωστος υπαλληλος εχει να αποδειξει πραματα κ θα ξεσκιστει στη δουλεια σε αντιθεση με το βυσμα που 3 λαλουν κ 2 χορευουν.Κ αυτο περναει παραεξω κ στον πελατη..ξερω τι σου λεω.. :Glare:

----------


## MacGyver

Καλά αυτό με τον μπάρμπα μην το επαναλαμβανετε και στο τέλος γίνει και άλλοθι. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει σε μεγάλες πολυμετοχικες εταιρείες που έχουν όνομα και υποκαταστηματα ανά την Ελλάδα. Εδώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη ακούγονται τέτοια για προσλήψεις  σε τοπικό ΣΜ στα πλαίσια του πάρε δώσε με τους βουλευτές και τους δημάρχους. Όταν μια νορμάλ εταιρεία με 10-20-30 άτομα θέλει εξειδικευμενο άτομο δεν θα κάτσει να ασχοληθεί με τέτοιες ανοησίες. Αν είναι να  το κάνει,  θα πάρει στο γραφείο τον καρανικα πχ και θα του πει απευθείας : έχεις κανένα άτομο δικό μας;  έτσι πουλάει εξυπηρέτηση και είναι stdby για να πάρει πίσω σε είδος αντίστοιχα . Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να στήσει σικε συνέντευξη. Εκτός αν έχει μέσα και μετοχο το δημόσιο ή είναι παράρτημα μεγάλης φίρμας η οι μέτοχοι είναι δεκαπλασιοι του προσωπικού Πχ θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ ότι θα γίνονταν κάτι σε μια χψ Νισαν στο Βόλο.... κάποτε. 
Τα ονόματα είναι τυχαία...για το παράδειγμα του είδους και του μεγέθους μόνο.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Αυτή είναι η Ελλάδα, αυτοί και οι Έλληνες και για αυτό δυστυχώς φτάσαμε εδώ που φτάσαμε.



Μεγάλη αλήθεια. Και γι'αυτό η κατάσταση δεν σώζεται με τιποτα, δεν έχουμε κανένα μέλλον και όποιος μπορεί τα μαζεύει και φεύγει.

----------


## sot1

> Έδιωξες τους ανιψιούς σου;



και τους 2

και ηρέμησα , και μπήκε σε τάξη το μαγαζί .και όπως είδα μετά τουλάχιστο στον ένα έκανα κάλο διότι στο δικό μου το μαγαζί δεν μαζευόταν η βλακεία αλλά στην επόμενή δουλειά που πήγε αναγκάστηκε να γίνει ένας συνειδητοποιημένο ςεργαζόμενος

----------


## xlife

Στη δουλεια δεν υπαρχουν συμπαθειες... ο μονος λογος να παρει καποιος εναν συγγενη η γνωστο ειναι μονο γιατι γνωριζει το ποιον του.. αλλιως το καραβι καποια στιγμη θα πεσει στα βραχια... εννοειτε βεβαια οτι οι γνωστοι πρεπει να ειναι πιο παραγωγικοι απο τους αγνωστους αλλιως κλωτσια και ας ψαχνουν αλλου για κοροιδα...

----------


## sot1

> Στη δουλεια δεν υπαρχουν συμπαθειες... ο μονος λογος να παρει καποιος εναν συγγενη η γνωστο ειναι μονο γιατι γνωριζει το ποιον του.. αλλιως το καραβι καποια στιγμη θα πεσει στα βραχια... εννοειτε βεβαια οτι οι γνωστοι πρεπει να ειναι πιο παραγωγικοι απο τους αγνωστους αλλιως κλωτσια και ας ψαχνουν αλλου για κοροιδα...



*συμφωνώ* πλήρως και το λέω με πλήρη επίγνωση καθώς είμαι παθών  ...

----------


## thespyros

για αυτο κ εγψ παω χωρις καμια βοηθεια με μονη αληθεια τον ευατο μου και πιστευω θα πετυχω

----------


## navar

Γκομενομπλέξιματα OR Συγκενομπλεξιματα OR ΚολληταροΦιλοκομπλεξίματα + Εργασία = ΜΠΟΥΡΛΟΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ !!!!

αποδεδειγμένη εξίσωση εδώ και αιώνες !!!

----------


## lepouras

μόνο όταν η φιλία μπαίνει σαν *επιχείρημα* για να γίνει η δουλειά. αν είναι ξέχωρα τότε μπορούν μια χαρά να συνυπάρξουν. :Tongue2:

----------


## Dbnn

> μόνο όταν η φιλία μπαίνει σαν *επιχείρημα* για να γίνει η δουλειά. αν είναι ξέχωρα τότε μπορούν μια χαρά να συνυπάρξουν.



Σαφεστατα!!

----------


## street

> Και για τα "ελληνικά" (που μόνο εσύ κατάλαβες) έπρεπε να ζητάς συγχώρεση...



ρε συ πανο σιγα μην κανω και τεμεναδες , τα ελληνικα μου σε πειραξαν βρε καημενε  ?  :Biggrin:  και χωρις καμια ειρωνια   , διαβαζεις το θεμα ?  
τελικα εσυ δεν μας ειπες τι κανεις ...... σωστα ? για λε  ...

----------


## street

ποιος τσακωνεται ... ? κουβεντα κανουμε .... :Smile:

----------


## thespyros

Είστε εκτός θέματος

----------


## arkoudiaris

Συγνωμη Σπυρο αλλα ποιο ειναι το θεμα? Να βρεις εργασια?  Να σου γραψουμε αγγελιες?  Να μας περιγράφεις την καθημερινη σου αναζητηση? 

Ας πω λοιπον κ γω κατι που εχουν αναφερει κ πολλοι αλλοι.  Εχεις την τυχη κ σε καλουν συνεχως σε συνεντευξεις.  Εχεις απορριψει καμποσες επιλογες, λανθασμένα διοτι θα μπορουσες να εργαζεσαι για ελαχιστα ισως, αλλα ταυτοχρονα να ψαχνεις για κατι αλλο. 

Ομως φιλε μας Σπυρο,  με εκνευριζει που οταν τους απορριπτεις ή σε απορριπτουν δεν δινεις λεπτομερειες για την θεση ή την αγγελια ετσι ωστε να βοηθησεις καποιον  που θα ηθελε να εργαστει εκει που εσυ δεν θες. 

Συγνωμη για το εκτος θεματος. 

Καλη συνεχεια..

----------

Prithan (22-04-16), 

thespyros (23-04-16)

----------


## pstratos

Δεν πειράζει. Εχει γίνει γενικό  θέμα περί εργασίας. Πάντως δουλείες με συγγενείς και φίλους σπάνια πετυχαίνουν. Ειδικά με τους φίλους, στο τέλος χάνεται και η φιλία. Στο όνομα της καλής φιλίας -ή της συγγένειας- δεν βλέπεις τα κουσούρια εύκολα. Ένα πράμα σαν τον έρωτα δηλάδη

----------


## thespyros

λοιπον σε 1 εργασια που πηγα το ειχα αναφερει ηταν 615ε και καθε μερα 12 ωρεσ χωρις υπερψριρεσ και με το ζορι σαββατο κ ισως κυριακη ΑΛΒΑΝΙΑ συνεχιζω για μερικους που το παιζουν μαγκες εδω μεσα σε αλλεσ δουλεις που εχω δωσει συνετευξη δεν ετυχε να με παρουν γιατι ειχε αλλουσ 300υποψηφιους

ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΕΔΩ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΕΣΤω ΕΝΑΣ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΣ ΜΕ ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΩΛΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΟΙΤΑΝΕ ΑΥΤΑ  ..............

----------


## Dbnn

> λοιπον σε 1 εργασια που πηγα το ειχα αναφερει ηταν 615ε και καθε μερα 12 ωρεσ χωρις υπερψριρεσ και με το ζορι σαββατο κ ισως κυριακη ΑΛΒΑΝΙΑ συνεχιζω για μερικους που το παιζουν μαγκες εδω μεσα σε αλλεσ δουλεις που εχω δωσει συνετευξη δεν ετυχε να με παρουν γιατι ειχε αλλουσ 300υποψηφιους
> 
> ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΕΔΩ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΕΣΤω ΕΝΑΣ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΣ ΜΕ ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΩΛΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΟΙΤΑΝΕ ΑΥΤΑ  ..............



Μονο αυτη την εργασια εχεις αναφερει ενω εχεις παει σε αλλες πεντε. 
Ποιο θεμα; τι ψαχνουμε; γιατι να κλαει το μωρο αφου φοραει πανα;
Χρειαζομαι επιγοντως καφε.

----------


## Gaou

μπήκα και εγώ στο ποστ να δώ τι γινεται και αυτος ο ανθρωπος δεν βρίσκει δουλεια...! απογοητευτηκα ομως πολύ και ειμαι στο τσακ να αρχισω συγκεκριμένο ανθρωπο στα μπηνελικια . απο την αλλη όλα μπροστα μας τα βρισκουμε.

φυσικά ο μαγκας ο ανθρωπος ειναι αυτος που δεν κρύβεται πίσω απο το δαχτυλο του. αυτοι δε που το κάνουν τελικα ουτε για κοιταγμα δεν ειναι .....!

----------

street (23-04-16)

----------


## lepouras

> ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΕΔΩ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΕΣΤω ΕΝΑΣ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΣ ΜΕ ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΩΛΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΟΙΤΑΝΕ ΑΥΤΑ  ..............



Σπύρο εγώ έχω αισθήματα.
 δουλειά δεν έχω.
 το ίδιο πρόβλημα το είχα και με τις γκόμενες. 
εγώ είχα αισθήματα αλλά αυτές θέλανε να έχω και λεφτά.
 αν είχα λεφτά πήγαινα και σε μπουρδέλο. 
τον κώλο μου δεν τον κοιτάω, τον δίνω ελεύθερα.
 αλλά βλέπεις κώλοι υπάρχουν.
 λεφτά δεν υπάρχουν.
 πάντως αν σε βοηθάει σου στέλνω την αγάπη μου............να μην λες ότι δεν έχουμε αισθήματα.......

----------

johnpats (03-05-16)

----------


## katmadas

με τα αισθηματα σπυρο δουλεια δεν ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ.
Ενα να θυμασαι παντα.

ΤΑ ΑΦΕΝΤΙΚΑ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΑΝΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΕΙΞΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΔΟΝΤΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ.

Μην κανεις σαν τα ακυλακια που βαραν στο συναισθημα για να σε λυπηθει καποιος.Χ
ειροτερα το κανεις.

Και εννοητε σταματα να γραφεις εδω πλεον φτανει.Σ
ε εχουν παρει ολοι στο ψιλο και σε κοροιδευουν.
Τι δεν καταλαβαινεις?
Ψαξε αλλου για δουλεια. απο εδω μεσα σιγουρα εχεις φαει αΚΥΡΟ!

----------


## MacGyver

Λοιπόν για να  ευθυμήσουμε λιγο, αφού κατέβηκε το επίπεδο 'χαμηλά'  να πω κάτι σχετικό με αυτά που είπε ο lepouras χρησιμοποιώντας και τις ίδιες φράσεις.
Οταν πήγαινα στο λύκειο λέγαμε το κλασικό ότι μας 'τρωγανε' τις γκομενες οι εξωσχολικοί,  οι μεγαλύτεροι. 
Γίναμε εμείς εξωσχολικοί,  αλλά τίποτα. 
Μετά άρχισαν να λένε για τους μεγάλους,  αυτούς με το πορτοφόλι.  Μεγαλώσαμε,  κάναμε και λίγο πορτοφόλι... αλλά πάλι τίποτα.  
Τελικά ποιος στο καλό τις έχει;

----------


## lepouras

> Τελικά ποιος στο καλό τις έχει;



  αυτός που τα ξοδεύει κιόλας για αυτές. :Lol:

----------


## Fixxxer

Θα επανελθω εντος θεματος...

Υπαρχει καποιος εδω που εχει παρει συνεντευξεις απο υποψηφιους?
Να μας πει καποιο μυστικο ή κατι που θα βοηθησει τον χ,ψ Σπυρο?

Αν και κατα 90% ειναι θεμα γνωστου στη δουλεια, ας μιλησουμε για το τι μπορει να γινει για το υπολοιπο 10%...

----------

goulf (23-04-16)

----------


## bchris

Τι μυστικό ρε σύστημα Νίκο?
Ειναι 5-10 βασικοί κανόνες και πολυ τυχη.

Απλα εγω πιστευω οτι αν εχει φτάσει ο κόμπος στο χτενι που λενε, πας στην πρωτη δουλεια που θα σου πουνε ΝΑΙ και παράλληλα ψαχνεις.

Εκτος του οτι σε αντιμετωπίζει διαφορετικά ο αλλος εαν ηδη εχεις δουλεια και διαφορετικά αμα εισαι στον ασσο, 
βγαζεις και τα προς το ζην.

Εκει τα χαλασαμε  με τον Σπύρο.

----------

SRF (23-04-16)

----------


## xifis

Το λαθος πολλων μας ηταν οτι κοιταξαμε να σπουδασουμε..Αντι να τρεχουμε να κουναμε μπλε κ πρασινα σημαιακια..Δυστυχως αυτη ειναι η πραγματικοτητα.

----------


## bchris

Αν και με την πρωτη ματια φαινεται να εχεις δικιο, θα διαφωνησω.
Το λαθος το κανανε αυτοι που προτίμησαν τα σημαιακια.
Το τραγικό ειναι οτι αυτοι ειναι πολλοι...

----------


## xifis

Δυστυχως φιλε μου ετσι ειναι.Δε συμφωνω με αυτο το καθεστως φυσικα αλλα δε ξερω *ουτε εναν* που ηταν "σημαιοφορος" κ τωρα να λεει οτι δεν εχει δουλεια..

----------


## Fixxxer

> Δυστυχως φιλε μου ετσι ειναι.Δε συμφωνω με αυτο το καθεστως φυσικα αλλα δε ξερω *ουτε εναν* που ηταν "σημαιοφορος" κ τωρα να λεει οτι δεν εχει δουλεια..




Εδω σου λενε οι "σημαιοφοροι" οτι δεν ψηφισανε ποτε πασοκ/νδ... :Lol: 

Ειμαστε εκτος θεματος...

Παντως αν δεν υπαρξει αναπτυξη να μειωθει η ανεργια και κατ επεκταση να μεγαλωσει ο ογκος του χρηματος που κανει κυκλο δεν προκειται να δουμε προκοπη...

Οσον αφορα το θεμα το εχουμε πει 1000 φορες, εχεις γνωστο μπαινεις, δεν εχεις γνωστο κανεις τον σταυρο σου...

----------


## elektronio

Όταν ακούω την λέξη *ανάπτυξη* (ειδικά από κυβερνώντες στην τηλεόραση) μου ανεβαίνει το αίμα στο κεφάλι. Μιλάμε για απίστευτη υποκρισία. Οι ειδήμονες λένε ότι όποιος έρθει στην Ελλάδα να επενδύσει ή τρελός είναι ή έτοιμος για χαρακίρι. Η επένδυση είναι τοποθέτηση χρημάτων σε παραγωγική διαδικασία για να αποφέρει όφελος. Πως είναι δυνατόν να συμβεί αυτό στην Ελλάδα του σήμερα; Ξέρει κανείς με τι φορολογικό θα ξυπνήσει αύριο; πόσα χρόνια θα κάνει να πάρει άδεια για την επένδυση; τι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές θα δίνει; τι νέο χαράτσι θα σκαρφιστεί το δεκαπενταμελές; Δεν λέω που όλα τα νούμερα είναι ανεβασμένα στο Θεό μακράν τα υψηλότερα στην Ευρώπη αλλά να ξέραμε και πόσα και ποια είναι; Αφήνω Capital control, υψηλή ενέργεια, υψηλά μεταφορικά.... ψιλοπράματα.

Ευτυχώς το Πάσχα είναι κοντά και μαζί με τα πυροτεχνήματα (αν έχει φέτος γιατί και αυτά κοστίζουν πολύ) θα απογειωθεί και η οικονομία. Τι να πει κανείς τόση υποκρισία.....

----------

bchris (25-04-16), 

Nightkeeper (25-04-16), 

SRF (25-04-16)

----------


## Gaou

> Δυστυχως φιλε μου ετσι ειναι.Δε συμφωνω με αυτο το καθεστως φυσικα αλλα δε ξερω *ουτε εναν* που ηταν "σημαιοφορος" κ τωρα να λεει οτι δεν εχει δουλεια..



αυτο ακριβως μου ειπαν και εμενα καποιοι " δεν γραφεσαι στην νεολαια του συριζα και κάπου θα σε βολεψουν αυτοι" ....  φυσικά μου κάναν πλάκα αλλα κρυβει τελικά μεγάλη αλήθεια.

----------


## bchris

> Όταν ακούω την λέξη *ανάπτυξη* (ειδικά από κυβερνώντες στην τηλεόραση) μου ανεβαίνει το αίμα στο κεφάλι. Μιλάμε για απίστευτη υποκρισία. Οι ειδήμονες λένε ότι όποιος έρθει στην Ελλάδα να επενδύσει ή τρελός είναι ή έτοιμος για χαρακίρι. Η επένδυση είναι τοποθέτηση χρημάτων σε παραγωγική διαδικασία για να αποφέρει όφελος. Πως είναι δυνατόν να συμβεί αυτό στην Ελλάδα του σήμερα; Ξέρει κανείς με τι φορολογικό θα ξυπνήσει αύριο; πόσα χρόνια θα κάνει να πάρει άδεια για την επένδυση; τι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές θα δίνει; τι νέο χαράτσι θα σκαρφιστεί το δεκαπενταμελές; Δεν λέω που όλα τα νούμερα είναι ανεβασμένα στο Θεό μακράν τα υψηλότερα στην Ευρώπη αλλά να ξέραμε και πόσα και ποια είναι; Αφήνω Capital control, υψηλή ενέργεια, υψηλά μεταφορικά.... ψιλοπράματα.
> 
> Ευτυχώς το Πάσχα είναι κοντά και μαζί με τα πυροτεχνήματα (αν έχει φέτος γιατί και αυτά κοστίζουν πολύ) θα απογειωθεί και η οικονομία. Τι να πει κανείς τόση υποκρισία.....



Ναι ρε γαμωτο!

Πως την καταντησανε την Ελλαδιτσα μας ετσι ρε πο$&&&$ μου...

Εδω στα ξένα που ειμαι, μιλαω και ανταλασσω απόψεις με ανθρωπους απο χώρες που πριν απο 10 χρονια έβλεπαν την Ελλάδα οπως βλεπουμε εμεις σημερα την Αγγλία, την Αμερική...

Χωρες οπως Ρουμανία, Τσεχία, Πολωνία.
Ειναι σε πολυ καλυτερη μοίρα απο εμας. Δεν ειναι σε καμμια περιπτωση παράδεισος, αλλα (εκτος απο την Βουλγαρία) εχουν ανοδική πορεια.

Εμεις ρε γαμωτο στο πηγάδι κατουρησαμε?

----------

SRF (25-04-16)

----------


## MacGyver

Όταν θα αρχίσεις να πηγαινοέρχεσαι θα το καταλάβεις.
Βγαίνει από μόνο του το συμπέρασμα με το που θα μπεις στο αεροπλάνο.
Λίγη παρατηρητικότητα και συνδυασμός χρειάζεται.
Για έναν ουδέτερο παρατηρητή όλα έχουν μια αυτονόητη απλή εξήγηση και ήταν αναμενόμενα.

----------


## bchris

> Όταν θα αρχίσεις να πηγαινοέρχεσαι θα το καταλάβεις.
> Βγαίνει από μόνο του το συμπέρασμα με το που θα μπεις στο αεροπλάνο.
> Λίγη παρατηρητικότητα και συνδυασμός χρειάζεται.
> Για έναν ουδέτερο παρατηρητή όλα έχουν μια αυτονόητη απλή εξήγηση και ήταν αναμενόμενα.



Για εξηγήσουν βρε Angus. Τι εννοεις?
Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως μας βάλανε απο κατω τετοιες χώρες.
Δεν μιλαω για Ιταλιες και Γαλλιες.

Για τους κλεφτοκοταδες τους Ρουμάνους και τους Πολωνούς λεω.
Πως στον διάολο βρεθήκαμε σε τοσο χειροτερη μοίρα απο δαύτους?

----------


## SRF

> Για εξηγήσουν βρε Angus. Τι εννοεις?
> Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως μας βάλανε απο κατω τετοιες χώρες.
> Δεν μιλαω για Ιταλιες και Γαλλιες.
> 
> Για τους κλεφτοκοταδες τους Ρουμάνους και τους Πολωνούς λεω.
> Πως στον διάολο βρεθήκαμε σε τοσο χειροτερη μοίρα απο δαύτους?



Μήπως απλά επί δεκαετίες ΜΑΣ παραμυθιάζαν ΣΚΟΠΙΜΑ κάποιοι εδώ, ώστε να υποτιμούμε ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ αυτούς και αρκετούς άλλους λαούς, που ΠΑΝΤΑ είχαν βιομηχανίες όμως, βαριές κιόλας... απλά για να ΚΟΙΜΟΜΑΣΤΕ όσο εκείνοι ΑΠΟΒΙΟΜΗΧΑΝΙΖΑΝ ΔΟΛΙΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ? 

Το παραπάνω προσωπικά το αντελήφθην ΠΛΗΡΩΣ προ 15 ετών σε επίσκεψή μου "ερευνητικής" επαγγελματικής φύσεως στην γείτονα Βουλγαρία (που παρατηρώ ότι εξακολουθείς/ούμε να υποτιμούμε, ΕΣΦΑΛΜΕΝΑ κατ' εμέ), όπου διαπίστωσα ότι ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΙΔΕΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΠΑΡΗΓΑΓΑΝ ΕΚΕΙ ήδη επί Κομμουνιστικών καθεστώτων (Ζιβκοβ)! 
Και ενώ "έφαγαν στραπάτσο" ολικής μορφής, σαν αυτό που ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΔΩ, αυτοί ήδη "σηκωνόντουσαν" μέρα με την ημέρα από την "κλίνην" ! 

Οι Πολωνοί ΤΙ είχαν "λιγότερο" δηλαδή από την Ελλάδα μας νομίζεις? Ορυχεία? Μεταλλεύματα? Βαριά βιομηχανία? ΤΙ? Τις υποδομές ΤΙΣ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΕΤΟΙΜΕΣ, και μάλιστα ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ από τις δικές μας, στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 80 πρό της πτώσης του τείχους! 
Οι Ρουμάνοι? άσε τον πτωχοποιημένο ΣΚΟΠΙΜΑ από τους ΑΡΧΙΚΟΜΜΟΥΝΙΣΤΕΣ τσαουσέσκου κλπ, λαό! ΥΠΟΔΟΜΕΣ όμως ΕΙΧΑΝ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΕΣ, και τις βρήκαν ετοιμες μετά την πτώση! . 

Τσεχία? ΕΛΕΟΣ! ΥΠΕΡΔΥΝΑΜΗ ακόμα και εντός του πρώην Σοβιετικού μπλόκ! ΕΚΕΙ έφτιιαχναν ΟΛΑ τα άρματα τους οι χώρες υπό της ΕΣΣΔ! Η Τσεχική βαριά βιομηχανία ήταν ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ άπαικτη! Για αυτό και με την πτώση τους τείχους... οι "γείτονες" τους Γερμανοί ΕΠΙΘΥΜΟΥΣΑΝ ΔΙΑΚΑΩΣ να πάρουν ότι υπήρχε στην Τσεχία, με ένα κομμάτι ψωμί, μέχρι και με ΑΠΕΙΛΕΣ και ΕΚΒΙΑΣΜΟΥΣ προκειμένου να την υποστηρίξουν σε ΝΑΤΟ και ΕΕ τότε! 
Ήμουν εκεί το 1995, και το 1997 και το 1999 και είδα τις "εξελίξεις" τους! 

Μόνο στσα Βαλκάνια, υπήρξε σχετική "βουρκοποίηση" και απαξίωση! Και το ένα "φιλέτο" το προσεταιρίστηκε ΑΜΕΣΑ η Γερμανία (βουλγαρία) κυριολεκτικά καταπίνωντάς το ως φίλιο έδαφος (βλέπε ΣΥΜΜΑΧΟΙ σε 2 Παγκ. Πολέμους)! Κλειδώσαν το Λέβα/Μάρκο, με εγγύηση ισοτιμίας, αλλά με υποδούλωση υπακοής στον ΠΛΗΡΗ έλεγχο του ΚΟΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΩΡΑΣ εκεί, μέχρις νεωτέρας (η νεωτέρα "λέει" ότι ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ο ελάχιστος μισθός στην Βουλγαρία θα αυξηθεί ΡΑΓΔΑΙΑ στα 1200 Λέβα δηλαδή ~ 600 ΕΥΡΩ, όταν στην Ελλάδα κατεβαίνει προς τα <320 ΕΥΡΩ)! 
Το άλλο "φιλέτο" ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΤΑΧΘΗΚΕ οικοιοθελώς... και έτσι ο διαμελισμός της Γιουγκοσλαβίας έγινε αμετάκλητος! Και επειδή ότι και ΟΡΘΟΔΟΞΟΝ είναι ΥΠΟ ΔΙΩΓΜΟΝ, επιχειρήσαν την ΣΦΑΓΗ και των Σέρβων με ΕΥΘΕΣΤΑΤΕΣ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΕΣ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΙΣ! 
Βλέπεις οι Σέρβοι είχαν ΔΥΝΑΜΗ, σε ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΜΕΙΣ! Τι ηλεκτρονικά (Ei, ZASTAVA, κλπ), τι αυτοκινητοβιομηχανία (YUGO, ZASTAVA) που μάλιστα εξήγαγε δυναμικά και ΠΡΟ ΠΤΩΣΕΩΣ! Άλλωστε οι Σέρβοι σαν λαός ήταν ΠΑΝΤΑ "έξυπνοι" και ως εκ τούτου ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΙ για ελεύθεροι, πχ ΤΕΣΛΑ! 
Αλλά ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΕΔΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΤΙΜΗΣΑΜΕ επειδή έτσι μας ΔΙΔΑΣΚΑΝ! 

Είσαι λοιπόν σίγουρος ότι αυτοί μας πέρασαν αναίτια, όταν αυτοί ανεβαίνα και εμείς κατακρυλούσαμε εν υπνώση από "Κινέζους" κλπ ΑΠΟΒΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ?

----------


## Fixxxer

Αν και ειναι αργα για να πω κατι σε εκτενη αναφορα...
Αν το δουμε αντικειμενικα χωρις πολιτικα γυαλια το πρωην ανατολικο μπλοκ και οι χωρες της βαλκανικης που ηταν υπο την επιρροη του κομμουνισμου μετα την πτωση του ειχαν τεραστιες υποδομες οπως ειπες, εκτος απο την αλβανια...
Το ιδιο ακριβως συνεβη και στην γερμανια μετα τον β' ππ ηξεραν πως να ανοικοδομηθουν...
Το ιδιο και οι ΗΠΑ παιρνοντας το ανθρωπινο δυναμικο που εφτιαξε τη γερμανια στα χρονια του μεσοπολεμου...


Παλι εκτος θεματος...

----------

picdev (26-04-16)

----------


## johnnyb

> Ναι ρε γαμωτο!
> 
> Πως την καταντησανε την Ελλαδιτσα μας ετσι ρε πο$&&&$ μου...
> 
> Εδω στα ξένα που ειμαι, μιλαω και ανταλασσω απόψεις με ανθρωπους απο χώρες που πριν απο 10 χρονια έβλεπαν την Ελλάδα οπως βλεπουμε εμεις σημερα την Αγγλία, την Αμερική...
> 
> Χωρες οπως Ρουμανία, Τσεχία, Πολωνία.
> Ειναι σε πολυ καλυτερη μοίρα απο εμας. Δεν ειναι σε καμμια περιπτωση παράδεισος, αλλα (εκτος απο την Βουλγαρία) εχουν ανοδική πορεια.
> 
> Εμεις ρε γαμωτο στο πηγάδι κατουρησαμε?



Ηταν θεμα χρονου να ερθει η σειρα μας 
http://www.newsbomb.gr/oikonomia/new...#ixzz46FPxxJpa

----------

bchris (26-04-16)

----------


## chip

> Αν και ειναι αργα για να πω κατι σε εκτενη αναφορα...
> Αν το δουμε αντικειμενικα χωρις πολιτικα γυαλια το πρωην ανατολικο μπλοκ και οι χωρες της βαλκανικης που ηταν υπο την επιρροη του κομμουνισμου μετα την πτωση του ειχαν τεραστιες υποδομες οπως ειπες, εκτος απο την αλβανια...
> Το ιδιο ακριβως συνεβη και στην γερμανια μετα τον β' ππ ηξεραν πως να ανοικοδομηθουν...
> Το ιδιο και οι ΗΠΑ παιρνοντας το ανθρωπινο δυναμικο που εφτιαξε τη γερμανια στα χρονια του μεσοπολεμου...
> 
> 
> Παλι εκτος θεματος...



Μετά την πτώση οι χώρες του ανατολικού μπλοκ είχαν εξοπλισμό για βιομηχανική παραγωγή, είχαν ένα εξαιρετικό ανθρώπινο δυναμικό εκπαιδευμένο σαν βιομηχανικοί εργάτες επί δεκαετίες αλλά δεν είχαν κουλτούρα για σχεδιασμό/προώθηση καταναλωτικών προϊόντων. Αυτό έκανε τα προϊόντα τους να μην μπορούν να ανταγωνιστούν τα εκτός ανατολικού μπλοκ προϊόντα, ενώ σίγουρα δεν είχαν και τα χρήματα για τον σχεδιασμό/ παραγωγή νέων προϊόντων.. έτσι έπεσαν στα χέρια αυτών που είχαν και κεφάλαιο και γνώση για το τι ζητάει η αγορά. Έτσι με μερικές κατευθύνσεις στο τι ζητάει η αγορά ένα Lifting στον εξοπλισμό και κεφάλαια για να ξεκινήσει εκ νέου η παραγωγή ξαναγέννησε την βιομηχανία σε αυτές τις χώρες.

Η περίπτωση της Γερμανίας μετά τον Β παγκόσμιο πόλεμο διαφέρει θα έλεγα στο ότι μετά τον πόλεμο πρακτικά δεν υπήρχε τίποτα εκτός από γνώση για το πως να παράγουν τα πάντα και πολιτική απόφαση στο να δοθούν τα κεφάλαια για να ξαναγίνει ισχυρή βιομηχανικά η Γερμανία, όχι γιατί την αγάπησαν* όχι γιατί δεν θα είχαν που να φτιάξουν αλλού προϊόντα στην Ευρώπη αλλά γιατί κρίθηκε ότι μεγάλο μέρος της προπαγάνδας Δυτικού μπλοκ/Ανατολικού μλοκ θα ήταν η σύγκριση, οικονομικά, μεταξύ δύο χωρών, της Δυτικής Γερμανίας με την Ανατολική Γερμανία. Ανάλογη βέβαια ήταν και η στήριξη σε ΤΑΙWAN και Hong-Kong απέναντι στην Κίνα και Νότιας Κορέας απέναντη στην Β. Κορέα.

*Μάλιστα η πρώτη σκέψη ήταν η Γερμανία να μην ξαναγίνει ποτέ ισχυρή βιομηχανικά... και μέρος σε αυτό έχει να κάνει ότι οι πολεμικές αποζημιώσεις άρχιζαν με το να της κατάσχουν βιομηχανικό εξοπλισμό (πήρε και η Ελλάδα αλλά αυτά που πήρε ήταν άχρηστα για την Ελληνική παραγωγή...). Αν στην πρώτη σκέψη ήθελαν ξανά ισχυρή βιομηχανικά την Γερμανία θα της άφηναν ότι είχε μείνει από βιομηχανικό εξοπλισμό ώστε να παράγει και να αποπληρώσει... στη συνέχεια βέβαια άλλαξε η πολιτική απόφαση και ξέρουμε όλοι την εξέλιξη....

----------

picdev (26-04-16), 

SRF (26-04-16)

----------


## chip

> Για εξηγήσουν βρε Angus. Τι εννοεις?
> Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως μας βάλανε απο κατω τετοιες χώρες.
> Δεν μιλαω για Ιταλιες και Γαλλιες.
> 
> Για τους κλεφτοκοταδες τους Ρουμάνους και τους Πολωνούς λεω.
> Πως στον διάολο βρεθήκαμε σε τοσο χειροτερη μοίρα απο δαύτους?



κάπου στο 1996-97 (μπορεί και 9 :Cool:  μετά από ένα μάθημα στο αμφιθέατρο στο πανεπιστήμιο ο καθηγητής μας προέτρεψε να μην φύγουμε αλλά να καθίσουμε γιατί είχαν κάποιον καλεσμένο που θα έκανε μια ομιλία για την πορεία τον κλάδων της Ελληνικής οικονομίας. Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ό,τι ο καλεσμένος ήταν από την εταιρεία στατιστικών μελετών ICAP. Αν και δεν συνήθιζα να πηγαίνω σε ομιλίες με περιεχόμενο οικονομικού περιεχομένου αποφάσισα να καθίσω να ακούσω.... Στην ομιλία λοιπόν μας παρουσιάστηκαν πάρα πολλοί πίνακες και διαγράμματα της εξέλιξης των οικονομικών και παραγωγικών δεδομένων της Ελλάδος αλλά και ξένων χωρών και ξεκάθαρα μας μίλησαν για την διάλυση της παραγωγής στην Ελλάδα. Πραγματικά ήταν ένα σοκ για μένα που θεωρούσα ότι χωρίς παραγωγή η χώρα πηγαίνει στον γκρεμό... και πρέπει όπως και άλλοι στο τέλος της ομιλίας να έκανα ερώτηση όπου η απάντηση ήταν με απόλυτη σιγουριά "ναι θα μειώνεται σταθερά η βιομηχανική παραγωγή στην Ελλάδα και η Ελλάδα θα μετατρέπεται σε χώρα παροχής υπηρεσιών... τουρισμός μεταφορές..." Εκείνη τη στιγμή δυσκολευόμουν να αποφασίσω αν τα πράγματα είναι τόσο άσχημα ή απλά οι έρευνες δεν έχουν επαρκή δεδομένα για να δείξουν μακροπρόθεσμα την πορεία που θα έχει η Ελληνική οικονομία και τελικά μάλλον έμεινα με την ελπίδα ότι... δεν μπορεί... το κράτος θα κάνει τις απαραίτητες ενέργειες και θα υπάρξει μια ισορροπία...!
Τελικά αποδείχθηκε ότι έκανα λάθος και η έρευνα ήταν απόλυτα σωστή... οι Έλληνες πολιτικοί δεν έχουν ιδέα από βιομηχανική (και βιοτεχνική) παραγωγή οπότε ήταν αδύνατο να κάνουν ότι απαιτούνταν για να διαψεύσουν την έρευνα.... 
Πολύ σύντομα τα εργοστάσια στην πόλη που σπούδαζα άρχισαν να κλείνουν... πρακτικά θυμάμαι περιόδους που έκλεινε ένα κάθε εβδομάδα....  κάθε εβδομάδα στην πόλη είχε πορείες από εργαζομένους άλλου εργοστασίου!

----------


## picdev

Όλοι έχουν ιδέα απλά ερχόταν τσαμπα χρήμα και κανείς δεν μίλαγε. Το τσαμπα σε εισαγωγικά . 
Εμείς στο σχολείο μαθαίναμε ότι το ποσοστό των αγροτών στην Ελλάδα πρέπει να πέσει στο 2-5% , αυτά έλεγαν τα Βίβλια της Ευρώπης , τα θυμάμαι όλα πολύ καλά 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Θα σας συνιστούσα να διαβάσετε τις εκθέσεις ανταγωνιστικότητας του διεθνούς οικονομικού φόρουμ από το 2000 μέχρι και σήμερα.
Από αυτές θα διαπιστώσετε ότι ο λόγος που χρεοκοπήσαμε είναι, όπως και των πρώην ανατολικών χωρών της Ευρώπης, *η πτώση της ανταγωνιστικότητάς μας*.
Το τι σημαίνει ανταγωνιστικότητα περιγράφεται μέσα σε αυτές τις εκθέσεις.
π.χ. Μπορεί να τις βρείτε και στα ελληνικά, είχα βρει παλιότερα.

Φυσικά οι εκθέσεις αυτές είναι ακατάλληλες για κομμουνιστές και 'αριστερούς'...
'Δεν τα πιστεύουν αυτοί αυτά'.

----------


## lepouras

> Θα σας συνιστούσα να διαβάσετε τις εκθέσεις ανταγωνιστικότητας του διεθνούς οικονομικού φόρουμ από το 2000 μέχρι και σήμερα.
> Από αυτές θα διαπιστώσετε ότι ο λόγος που χρεοκοπήσαμε είναι, όπως και των πρώην ανατολικών χωρών της Ευρώπης, *η πτώση της ανταγωνιστικότητάς μας*.
> Το τι σημαίνει ανταγωνιστικότητα περιγράφεται μέσα σε αυτές τις εκθέσεις.
> π.χ. Μπορεί να τις βρείτε και στα ελληνικά, είχα βρει παλιότερα.
> 
> Φυσικά οι εκθέσεις αυτές είναι ακατάλληλες για κομμουνιστές και 'αριστερούς'...
> 'Δεν τα πιστεύουν αυτοί αυτά'.



έχεις δίκιο.
 λοιπόν αποφάσισα να στίσω επιχείρηση ηλεκτρικές εγκαταστάσεις που θα δίνει 1 ευρώ μισθό(όποιος δεν έρθει είναι τεμπέλης) και για να βοηθήσω στην ανεργία θα διπλασιάσω τις θέσεις εργασίας της εταιρίας. 
θα δίνω 20% χαμηλότερη τιμή από τον φθηνότερο ηλεκτρολόγο. 
φυσικά στα πλαίσια της ανταγωνιστικότητας θα πρέπει να δουλεύουν οι υπάλληλοι  30 μέρες τον μήνα( τον Φλεβάρη θα τους αφήνω να δουλεύουν 1-3 μέρες λιγότερα, ρε τη αφεντικό είμαι εγώ) και για το καλό της επιχείρησης και για να μην χαθούν θέσεις εργασίας θα πρέπει να δουλεύουν 18ώρες την ημέρα (δεν τους φτάνουν 6 ώρες ύπνος?).
 φυσικά θα πρέπει για το καλό της ανάπτυξης και τον στρατηγικών επενδύσεων που θα σώσει την Ελλάδα να κλείσω και  μια συμφωνία με το κράτος για χάρη της ανταγωνιστικότητας να μην πληρώνω κανένα φόρο εφόσον θα πληρώνουν οι εργαζόμενοί μου(έτσι θα μπορέσω να κρατήσω τις θέσεις εργασίας) και έτσι ο στρατηγικός σχεδιασμός της επιχείρησης για αύξηση κερδών (μόνο 500%) θα επιτευχθεί.
 αυτός άλλωστε είναι ο σκοπός μιας επιχείρησης.
όποιος πει κακό για αυτή την τακτική μου είναι αριστερός κουμούνι και κυρίως ανθέλληνας. 
ουγκ?

----------

CybEng (27-04-16)

----------


## Panoss

Κι όλα αυτά με την ανταγωνιστικότητα έχουν...ποια σχέση; 
Καμία φυσικά...
Λέπουρα, αφού σε περιέλαβα στις δυο τελευταίες γραμμές του ποστ μου, γιατί έκανες τον κόπο;

----------


## vasilllis

> έχεις δίκιο.
>  λοιπόν αποφάσισα να στίσω επιχείρηση ηλεκτρικές εγκαταστάσεις που θα δίνει 1 ευρώ μισθό(όποιος δεν έρθει είναι τεμπέλης) και για να βοηθήσω στην ανεργία θα διπλασιάσω τις θέσεις εργασίας της εταιρίας. 
> θα δίνω 20% χαμηλότερη τιμή από τον φθηνότερο ηλεκτρολόγο. 
> φυσικά στα πλαίσια της ανταγωνιστικότητας θα πρέπει να δουλεύουν οι υπάλληλοι  30 μέρες τον μήνα( τον Φλεβάρη θα τους αφήνω να δουλεύουν 1-3 μέρες λιγότερα, ρε τη αφεντικό είμαι εγώ) και για το καλό της επιχείρησης και για να μην χαθούν θέσεις εργασίας θα πρέπει να δουλεύουν 18ώρες την ημέρα (δεν τους φτάνουν 6 ώρες ύπνος?).
>  φυσικά θα πρέπει για το καλό της ανάπτυξης και τον στρατηγικών επενδύσεων που θα σώσει την Ελλάδα να κλείσω και  μια συμφωνία με το κράτος για χάρη της ανταγωνιστικότητας να μην πληρώνω κανένα φόρο εφόσον θα πληρώνουν οι εργαζόμενοί μου(έτσι θα μπορέσω να κρατήσω τις θέσεις εργασίας) και έτσι ο στρατηγικός σχεδιασμός της επιχείρησης για αύξηση κερδών (μόνο 500%) θα επιτευχθεί.
>  αυτός άλλωστε είναι ο σκοπός μιας επιχείρησης.
> όποιος πει κακό για αυτή την τακτική μου είναι αριστερός κουμούνι και κυρίως ανθέλληνας. 
> ουγκ?



ψαχνεις συνεταιρο;

----------


## johnnyb

> ψαχνεις συνεταιρο;



 :Rolleyes: 
ahhzfmFzdGVpYS1hbmVrZG90YS1hdGFrZXNyDgsSBkFzdGVpbxjR3jkM.jpg

----------


## lepouras

> Κι όλα αυτά με την ανταγωνιστικότητα έχουν...ποια σχέση; 
> Καμία φυσικά...



έτσι νομίζεις. 




> Λέπουρα, αφού σε περιέλαβα στις δυο τελευταίες γραμμές του ποστ μου, γιατί έκανες τον κόπο;



όχι για εσένα φυσικά αλλά για αυτούς που καταλαβαίνουν. έστω και με αυτό το χονδροειδές παράδειγμα που είπα.

----------


## lepouras

> ψαχνεις συνεταιρο;



φυσικά. απλά θα φτιάξουμε και μια δεύτερη εταιρία που θα αναλάβεις εσύ και μετά που θα πηδήξουμε την αγορά θα βγάλουμε την μια προβληματική (αφού πρώτα της φορτώσουμε τις όποιες χασούρες) και θα την αγοράσει η άλλη εταιρία για εξυγίανση αναλαμβάνοντας μόνο τα κερδοφόρα κομμάτια της και αφήνοντας εκτός τα βαρίδια( και τα φέσια φυσικά). οπότε μετά θα ήμαστε και επίσημα συνέταιροι.... :Biggrin:

----------


## CybEng

...και αν η "καλή" νέα εταιρεία έχει ανάγκη για επιπλέον ρευστό, ρίχνουμε και μια ανακεφαλαιοποίηση.... έτσι κι'αλλιώς από την τσέπη μας θα τα βάζαμε αυτά που λείπουν ;;;;      
 :Smile: )

----------


## Panoss

> έτσι νομίζεις. 
> 
> όχι για εσένα φυσικά αλλά *για αυτούς που καταλαβαίνουν*. έστω και με αυτό το χονδροειδές παράδειγμα που είπα.



Ποιοι είναι αυτοί; Οι Ιλουμινάτοι;

----------


## lepouras

> Ποιοι είναι αυτοί; Οι Ιλουμινάτοι;



  σίγουρα όχι οι ΟΥΓΚανοι................

----------


## Panoss

Δεν περίμενα κάτι άλλο πέρα από ύβρεις, έτσι ξέρετε να 'συζητάτε', αν έδινες ουσιαστική απάντηση, θα 'ταν τουλάχιστον παράξενο.

----------


## lepouras

> Δεν περίμενα κάτι άλλο πέρα από ύβρεις, έτσι ξέρετε να 'συζητάτε', αν έδινες ουσιαστική απάντηση, θα 'ταν τουλάχιστον παράξενο.



  μίλησες για κάποιους ( Ιλουμινάτοι) και μίλησα για κάποιους άλλους (ΟΥΓΚανους) εσύ γιατί προσβλήθηκες?

----------


## Panoss

> μίλησες για κάποιους ( Ιλουμινάτοι) και μίλησα  για κάποιους άλλους (ΟΥΓΚανους) εσύ γιατί προσβλήθηκες?




Μήπως...έγιναν λίγο διαφορετικά;
Μήπως μίλησες για κάποιους 'ΟΥΓΚανους' *πρώτος΄*;
Και μετά επανήλθες λέγοντας ότι δεν ανήκω σε 'αυτούς που καταλαβαίνουν'; 
Και μετά σου απάντησα εγώ;

#714




> ουγκ?




#718




> όχι για εσένα φυσικά αλλά για αυτούς που καταλαβαίνουν.



#721




> Ποιοι είναι αυτοί; Οι Ιλουμινάτοι;



Η ουσία πάντως δεν αλλάζει, τα..'επιχειρήματά' σας είναι (όπως πάντα δηλαδή, όχι ότι είναι τίποτα καινούριο) το να βρίζετε όσους δεν συμφωνούν μαζί σας.
Οτιδήποτε άλλο θα ήταν παράξενο.

----------


## navar

μια χαρα τα λεει ο λεπουρρρρ !!!
αλλιώς λέγεται και "καπιταλισμος " 
η ακόμα καλύτερα το είπε ο μπογιόπουλος 

http://www.public.gr/product/books/g...prod1391628pp/ Ειναι ο Καπιταλισμός ΗΛΙΘΙΕ

----------


## lepouras

> μια χαρα τα λεει ο λεπουρρρρ !!!
> αλλιώς λέγεται και "καπιταλισμος " 
> η ακόμα καλύτερα το είπε ο μπογιόπουλος 
> 
> http://www.public.gr/product/books/g...prod1391628pp/ Ειναι ο Καπιταλισμός ΗΛΙΘΙΕ



τη του λες τώρα βρε Κωνσταντίνε. αφού εμείς δεν καταλαβαίνουμε από αυτά.. είναι προνόμιο μόνο δικό τους, κατά τα άλλα αυτοί έχουν το δικαίωμα να μας τοποθετούν χαρακτηρίζουν αλλά εμείς βρίζουμε.......άντε να ετοιμαζόμαστε για την αύριοβραδινή πορεία. :Lol:

----------


## Dbnn

Βρε παιδια ο Σπυρος τι απεγινε;;;;

----------


## bchris

> Βρε παιδια ο Σπυρος τι απεγινε;;;;



Δεν τα 'μαθες?
Έπιασε δουλεια.

 :hahahha:   :hahahha:

----------

vasilllis (29-04-16)

----------


## thespyros

Δεν ασχολούμαι απλά μαζί σας

----------

picdev (01-05-16)

----------


## apilot

Παιδιά θέλω να ευχηθώ σε όλους καλή Ανάσταση . 
Ας αφήσουμε όλα μα όλα και να δώσουμε ευχές.
Να περάσουμε όλοι μας καλό Πάσχα.

----------


## thespyros

Χρονια πολλά Χρήστος Ανέστη

----------


## picdev

> Χρονια πολλά Χρήστος Ανέστη



Και έγινε Σπύρο βρηκες δουλειά ?

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## thespyros

Κάτι εγινε. Δεν θα πω

----------


## kioan

> ...εδω μεσα ειναι όλοι γκα γκα



Το ότι εξακολουθείς να μπαίνεις εδώ μέσα θα πρέπει να σε βάζει σε σκέψεις  :Wink: 

Φιλικά,
ένας γκαγκάς

----------

CybEng (12-05-16), 

Sakan89 (11-05-16), 

SRF (11-05-16), 

street (11-05-16)

----------


## Sakan89

Πραγματικά παρακολουθώ το θέμα εδώ και αρκετό καιρό  , πολλές φορές είπα να γράψω ,  όμως σήμερα , βλέπω λέει ο παλίκαρος ,  ότι όλοι εδώ μέσα είμαστε  γκαγκά   :Brick wall:   κάπου δεν μου έκατσε καλά  ,   συνεχίζει να ασχολείται  όμως με τους γκαγκά  ο φίλτατος  , εξαιρώντας  φυσικά τον εαυτό του όπως γίνεται πάντα με τις περιπτώσεις αυτές. Γιατί έτσι  είμαστε όλοι μας  σήμερα ,  μας φταίνε πάντα οι άλλοι οι κακοί που μας κυνηγάνε ενώ είμαστε εμείς οι καλοί , οι άλλοι είναι γκαγκά   ,  οι άλλοι φταίνε για όλα  το ότι εγώ μπορεί να είμαι λάθος δεν υπάρχει.....   Μπράβο πάντως παλίκαρε συνέχισε έτσι :Thumbup1: .

----------

street (11-05-16)

----------


## manolena

> Κάτι εγινε. Δεν θα πω ομως γιατί εδω μεσα ειναι όλοι γκα γκα



-Μαμάααααααα, αυτουνού πές του, με λέει γκαγκά...

----------

Sakan89 (11-05-16), 

street (11-05-16)

----------


## sot1

μεταφέρω από :
*Θέμα: Ας Γνωριστούμε....* #post582

κάτι που έγραψε ένας πολύ νεότερος αλλα όπως αποδεικνύεται σοφός

*Fahrenheit Thanasis*
*Έχω διαβάσει πολλά θέματα εδώ στη σελίδα (αθόρυβα όταν δεν γνωρίζω,γιατί* καλύτερα να μασάς παρά να μιλάς)  :Wink:  *,και έχω να διαβάσω ακόμα.....*

έτη φωτός μπροστά οπό τον thespyros

----------


## leosedf

Σβήστηκαν κάποια, άντε να τα μαζεύουμε και να το κλείνουμε σιγά σιγά.

----------


## manolena

Και πολύ έμεινε ανοιχτό. Όποιος βαριέται να ζυμώσει, κοσκινάει κανα μήνα...

----------

Sakan89 (11-05-16)

----------


## bchris

> Σβήστηκαν κάποια, άντε να τα μαζεύουμε και να το κλείνουμε σιγά σιγά.



Εγω πρόλαβα και τα διάβασα. Ζήλια - Ζήλια.
 :Tongue2:

----------


## moutoulos

> Κάτι εγινε. Δεν θα πω



Τότε Σπύρο θα σε παρακαλέσω να μην ξαναμπείς στο Forum, εφόσον 
όπως λες δεν έχεις κάτι να μας πείς. Πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει λόγος ...

Αν θες να συζητάς κάνε το, γιατί μέλη με ύφος καρδινάλιου, εδώ δεν 
χρειαζόμαστε.

----------

Sakan89 (12-05-16)

----------


## betacord85

αγαπητε σπυρο...καταρχας οταν κανεις εγγραφη σε καποιο φορουμ μπαινεις σε μια ομαδα με καποια ατομα τα οποια εχουν επαφη και στην ζωη εξω απο το ιντερνετ...μπηκες σε μια οικογενεια...σεβασου τους ορους της οικογενειας...θες βοηθεια?μην κανεις τον εξυπνο και προσπαθησε οποιαδηποτε συμβουλη να την αρπαζεις και να την εκμεταλευεσαι...και για να ξερεις και εγω αλλακαι αλλα παιδια απο εδω μεσα δεν ειχαν δουλεια και βρηκαν(στον τομεα μας)ειτε 8ωαρη ειτε 4ωρη ειτε με το κομματι...σαρεσει να ζεις εμ την καβαντζα πυ εχεις στην ακρη?καλως κανε οτι νομιζεις...καποια στιγμη θα τελειωσει και μετα θα ψαχνεσαι και θα ειναι πικρη η αληθεια...ναι και θα στελενεις βιογραφικα και θα κυνηγας οτι κατσει απο πλευρας του κλαδου του ηλεκτρολογικου τομεα...πιστεψε με πρωσοπικαεχω κανει αθλιες δουλειες επειδη δεν ειχα ουτε ενα ευρω γιατι?γιατι δεν ειχα καβαντζα αγαπητε και ουτε ημουν βολεμενος καπου...αν παρατηρησεις παιδια απο το φορουμ κανουν δουλειες για να ξεχρεωσουν για να ταισουν τα παιδια τους για να πληρωσουν διδακτρα ακομα και να βαλουν 3 ευρω βενζινη στο μηχανακι τους...δουλειες βρωμικες...απο λαντζα και αποχετευσεις μεχρι απεντωμοσεις...μην ξεχασω και τον μαγκα συναδελφο που πριν απο καμια 10αρια χρονια εκανε τον ταξιτζη σε κοπελες που προσφεραν συντροφια...φυσικα ειχε και τα τυχερα του απο τα tips...λοιπων κατσε και διαλεξε η θα κατσεις μια ζωη στο σπιτι και στο pc η θα βγεις εξω στην σαλονικα να ψαξεις...καλη επιτυχια

----------

Nightkeeper (12-05-16)

----------


## navar

Μπάμπη ξέρουμε αν οι κοπέλες αυτές θέλουν ακόμα ταξιτζή ;;;;;;

----------

vasilllis (12-05-16)

----------


## betacord85

χαχαχα!δεν ξερω θα ρωτησω και θα σου πω!παντως για την ιστορια ο συναδελφος μαζεψε ενσυμα και βγηκε σε συνταξη..και ολα κομπλε...

----------


## antonisfa

> Ακομα μια μέρα δίχως τηλ τα πράγματα πλέον ειναι σοβαρα



Αν τα πράγματα ήταν σοβαρά από τις 23 / 2 τώρα πως θα έπρεπε να είναι?

Συμμερίζοντας τις παραπάνω απόψεις κανε ακόμη μια προσπάθεια για σένα... κοίτα την αγγελία. 

http://ageliesergasias.gr/ilektrolog...-thessaloniki/

----------


## thespyros

Σας ευχαριστω

----------

